# GROW YOUR HAIR LONG WITH DEEP CONDITIONING CHALLENGE 2008 - PART 2



## Aggie (Apr 27, 2008)

*Hi to all deep conditioning challengers,*

This is just a continuation of the deep conditioning challenge for 3 months that ran from February through April, 2008. Now by popular demand it's coming back for the rest of this year beginning May 1st - December 31st, 2008. 

This challenge was started because we sometimes get a little lazy and don't want to do all that's necessary for our hair to grow faster, so the challenge helps us to encourage each other to remain consistent and persistent. 

*I know that I myself have experienced a huge success with my hair progress since starting deep condtioning consistently, it is thicker and longer - just see my siggy.* I am relaxed so co-washing everyday doesn't work too well for me but DC-ing 2 to 3 times a week is the truth. By the way, this challenge is for all natural, texlaxed, and relaxed heads.

*Here is what you will need for this challenge:*

1. Simplicity is still key in this challenge. 
2. Deep conditioning is required a minimum of twice per week, be it on wet or dry hair. 
3. Shampooing more than once a week is *not* required. 
4. You may deep condition with heat (steam/conditioning heat caps or hot towels and plastic cap) for at least 30 minutes to an hour using the deep conditioner of your choice.
5. And/Or you may deep condition without heat wearing a plastic cap from a couple of hours to overnight if you dare - and wash out the following morning.
6. Please check in at least once every 2 weeks to update the team on how it's going for you. 
7. Please post your starting progress pic at the beginning of the challenge and the last one will be required by December 28th-31st, 2008 when the challenge will end.


*Those who want to join, please PM me and I will add you to the challenge. Remember to have fun.*

*Deep Conditioning Challengers so far are:*

*Aggie
trinigal27
bign_17
ladybeesrch
sevetlana
sweetg
HairHustla
gymfreak336
Shalilac
Mrs. Verde

drasgrl
bbdgirl
ayjacks
Bravenewgirl87
tiffers
Rapunzel2B
Alli77
VeiledBeauty
coffee
moni_kerr

SmartyPants
miami74
NinasLongAmbition
2grlsandme
tangela
Twisties
song_of_serenity
aurora3140
Divake22
DivaD04

chenai
MrsWatson
samanthajones67
seximami
Mandy4610
Lavendar
naturalsigma
Lynnez
MedMunky
lildhe

Tarae
AtlantaJJ
****arip
BillBackerz67
joyandfaith
malachi74
Glib Gurl
tycoles
JustKiya
Puddles

Trudy
cecilie
apples
Anashja
Blackbird77
missnurselady
seraphim712
MsJellie
ladybug71
Zenobia61

lovinmylocs
candiel
Daisy'sHair
Closer1
moonglowdiva
highlyfavored2008
Silver
MissFallon
ElleDoll
princessnad

Duchesse
Jada
KeraKrazy
Blessed2bless
Lebiya
NigerianGirl
queenvdb
Moisture2608
MonaLisa
divya

Piscesgirl718
Topsyturvy86
Laila82
MissTical
CokoQt
cutenaynay
oooop2
Seraphina
jaded_faerie
MD_Lady

chickory_bee
daephae
Jenn22588
andreamaria
Guapa1
tschizum
DonnaDi31Proverbi
Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll
Natural_Woman
chebaby

lilsparkle825
tt8
tishee
miss Congeniality
runrunrunner
BmoreCoco
healthyhair2
Mahalialee4
mshottienelson
gottabme247

CurliDiva
NYCQT16
Anancy
PittiPat
LilChocolateMa
QT
foxieroxienyc
SugaCane
flautist
ebzonix

MonaRae
SoSweet08
d-rock
Healthb4Length
myronnie
leonette
cinnabuns
Mz.Shug
Lisaaa Bonet
Sepia_Rose

kels823
xxCami
sugaplum
princessnadia
evsbaby
danigurl18
pinayprincess
turnergirl
curlscience
jerseyjill

rhapsdyblu
Social.Buttahfly
brightblueink
SailorSuccess
Shonni
shortyluv
tyte curlz
sjohnson71103
cutiebe2
cassedy94

LovinLocks
JOI
sandyrabbit
Bri505
trinimonpeaches
ImFree27
Yummied77
karlap
kaynewme
rhon2993

thia
Hairicome
Oneya
misscrandol
cali girl
cstrigg
Zeal
sqzbly1969
iaec06
SweetMarshCrystal

shae101s
Hair4Care
belle_reveuse28
MzWill
DaDragonPrincess
sugarose
Papoose
Camilla 
IamMoreThanAConquror
glamchick84

sheree
tatambabyy
karebear0610
asummertyme
ladycage
ycj
sweetcocoa











*


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Apr 27, 2008)

*I'm in *


----------



## bbdgirl (Apr 27, 2008)

I would like to join...please add me to the list


----------



## drasgrl (Apr 27, 2008)

I sent the pm.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Apr 27, 2008)

i am big fan/advocator of this now.  you know I"M IN!!!!!


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Apr 27, 2008)

*I'm in! I love this challenge.
*


----------



## tiffers (Apr 27, 2008)

You KNOW I'm in! I'll pm you!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks ladies for the PMs. Welcome to the challenge and just a reminder - it begins officially on Thursday, May 1st, 2008.

If there are any others interested in joining please pm me so your name can go on the list on time, okay?


----------



## moni_kerr (Apr 27, 2008)

sign me up ! My first challenge woohoo! yay im excited


----------



## Coffee (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm in .


----------



## The Sweetest B (Apr 27, 2008)

For us newbies, perhaps you can explain exactly what this means as well as recommend some products that might be best.  I don't know if I can do this challenge however because my lifestyle just does not allow for me to wet my hair during the week.  Additionally I am still learning and trying to figure everything out.  Your progress is inspiring though:notworthy


----------



## Aggie (Apr 27, 2008)

moni_kerr said:


> sign me up ! My first challenge woohoo! yay im excited


 
Welcome to your first challenge Moni. You will enjoy this challenge and most importantly, the long lengths you will achieve. We are a strong support system here and if you need help, just ask any of the hair gurus that will be a part of this challenge.


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## Ericka (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm thinking about joining, but I just have to make sure I'm ready to fully commit to 3 whole months without heat. Oh I love my straight hair, but would love to cut back on heat for a while. I'll have to get back to you ladies with a final decision.


----------



## miami74 (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm definitely in this challenge.  I sent you a pm.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 27, 2008)

The Sweetest B said:


> For us newbies, perhaps you can explain exactly what this means as well as recommend some products that might be best. I don't know if I can do this challenge however because my lifestyle just does not allow for me to wet my hair during the week. Additionally I am still learning and trying to figure everything out. Your progress is inspiring though:notworthy


 
Sweetest B, Deep Conditioning is conditioning your hair for an extended period of time with or without heat to moisturize on a deeper level than wash out conditioners. This type of conditioner is thicker than regular wash-out conditioners, they help to strengthen the hair and provide needed elasticity in the hair strands. They aslo combat excessive dryness and makes the hair supple and flexible. It is a very good recovery procedure for hair that is suffering from protein overload.

There are many conditioners that can be used and among them are Mizani moisturefuse, Kenra moisturizing conditioner, Elucence moisturizing conditioner, Pantene R/N hair conditioning mask, Nexxus Humectress, Nexxus Humectin, Keracare Humecto, Biolage Conditioning Balm, Elasta QP DPR-11, there are many many more that I don't have though. Perhaps some of the other ladies can chime in and offer some other examples. I hope this was helpful.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 27, 2008)

Ericka said:


> I'm thinking about joining, but I just have to make sure I'm ready to fully commit to 3 whole months without heat. Oh I love my straight hair, but would love to cut back on heat for a while. I'll have to get back to you ladies with a final decision.


 
Hi Ericka, one of the rules of the challenge is that you can DC with or without heat. If you decide to do it without heat, just keep the conditioner on the hair a little longer than you would with heat, okay?


----------



## IntoMyhair (Apr 27, 2008)

I sent the pm. 
I am in 100% no backing out.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 27, 2008)

IntoMyhair said:


> I sent the pm.
> I am in 100% no backing out.


Just added everyone up to this point so far. Welcome to all ladies who just joined.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Apr 27, 2008)

Please include me in! You gave me such wonderful advice, so I know you know your stuff!!
~*Janelle~*


----------



## Aggie (Apr 27, 2008)

song_of_serenity said:


> Please include me in! You gave me such wonderful advice, so I know you know your stuff!!
> ~*Janelle~*


Hi honey, welcome to the challenge.


----------



## BlackPearl1 (Apr 27, 2008)

This sound like a really good challenge but I'm not sure if I could do it.  I like to go with the flow . I make sure I DC at least once a week. Sometimes doing mid-week I co-wash then DC. I'm pretty sure I will co-wash more during the summer, but if I'm wearing my hair curly (sometime) I may not be able to. Decisions decisions


----------



## Lavendar (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm definitely in!  I've been DC twice a week overnight for a while now and I need to stay on top of my game during the summer.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey ladies, I am definitely in!!! Anything to get out of the TWA stage (I love my TWA, but.....)
So, what are the consequences, if any, of not living up to the challenge?

HHG


----------



## Divake22 (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm in...I PM'd you.


----------



## JerriBlank (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm back for this one
Love it!!!!


----------



## DivaD04 (Apr 28, 2008)

im down for the challenge..count me in as well!


----------



## chenai (Apr 28, 2008)

Can you add me to the list, I was in the last challenge and my hair has really thrived.


----------



## aurora3140 (Apr 28, 2008)

Please add me to the challenge .  I PM'ed you.


----------



## naturalsigma (Apr 28, 2008)

Where do you want us to post our beginning pic?


----------



## Aggie (Apr 28, 2008)

Welcome to all the ladies who just signed up for this DC challenge.


----------



## MissMasala5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi Aggie, please do add me to the list 

Thanks for the invite!


----------



## sevetlana (Apr 28, 2008)

*I am IN.*


----------



## lildhe (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey Angie . Please add me to the list. I need this.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 28, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> Hey ladies, I am definitely in!!! Anything to get out of the TWA stage (I love my TWA, but.....)
> So, what are the consequences, if any, of not living up to the challenge?
> 
> HHG


 
There will be no punishment in this challenge Mandy. You will have the support of all the ladies here and if I don't see you posting your progress, I might just call you out though, but only to encourage you on, okay?


----------



## DivaD04 (Apr 28, 2008)

thx aggie...i've taken down my braids and about to rinse off my dc...i've decided not to wait until thurday..no need to prolong it. may 1st here i come!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 28, 2008)

DivaD04 said:


> thx aggie...i've taken down my braids and about to rinse off my dc...i've decided not to wait until thurday..no need to prolong it. may 1st here i come!


 
DivaD, you are too funny. I'm glad to see such excitement to get this show on a roll.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi everyone,

What is a good moisture deep conditioner to help combat protein overload?  What makes your hair as soft as butta?


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 28, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> What is a good moisture deep conditioner to help combat protein overload?  What makes your hair as soft as butta?



 AtlantaJJ!!! I see you!!  

I'm debating joining this one. If I get my workout game going like it needs to be, I'm GOING to be rinsing my head at least twice a week, and I might as WELL get some DC action going at the same time.....
I'm just worried that my twists will start to look a hot mess, and I'll have to redo them more often, which throws off my low-mani methodology. 
Plus, I'll need to find a light, super moisturizing con to use, and heaven KNOWS I don't need anymore products!! 

 Are any of you ladies using a cone-free, petro-free DC that you just wanna RAVE about???  

I need help.


----------



## Evalina1 (Apr 28, 2008)

I would love to join but please can someone list some of the good Deep Conditioners!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 28, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> What is a good moisture deep conditioner to help combat protein overload? What makes your hair as soft as butta?


 
Hi AtlantaJJ, firstly, welcome to the challenge and secondly, I can make recommendations on what I have used. Among my favorites are Mizani Moisturefuse, Pantene R/N Breakage Defense hair conditioning mask, Kenra Moisturizing conditioner, and Creme of Nature Nourishing Conditioner. 

Many others rave about Keracare Humecto (tub size), Elasta QP DPR-11, Elucence Moisture Balancing conditioner, Nexxus Humectress and Nexxus Humectin, and Abba Moist. Maybe some of the other ladies will chime in wiht their successes. HTH.


----------



## miami74 (Apr 28, 2008)

The moisturizing conditioners I like to use are:  Keracare Humecto, Queen Helene Cholesterol and Capilo Avocado Conditioner.


----------



## ImFree27 (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm in everytiime I wash my hair I deep condition anyway, so this challenge will get me to wash  my hair more than once a week maybe like 3 times a week. I love DC, my hair is so easy to detangle afterwards, I will be DC with V05 conditioner since I have so many from the CVS sale and I'm add Silk Amino 60 second repair to it, it makes my hair feel so good and so easy to comb.............


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 28, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Hi AtlantaJJ, firstly, welcome to the challenge and secondly, I can make recommendations on what I have used. Among my favorites are Mizani Moisturefuse, Pantene R/N Breakage Defense hair conditioning mask, Kenra Moisturizing conditioner, and Creme of Nature Nourishing Conditioner.
> 
> Many others rave about Keracare Humecto (tub size), Elasta QP DPR-11, Elucence Moisture Balancing conditioner, Nexxus Humectress and Nexxus Humectin, and Abba Moist. Maybe some of the other ladies will chime in wiht their successes. HTH.


Ahhh, she mentions one that I happen to have in my stash!!  I have the Pantene R/N!!  I also have a tad bit of Nexxus Humectress! I'll put of those in use, thank you for reminding me 

ETA: My fav BSS owner told me that Elasta stopped making DPR, I can't find it anywhere in my area...


----------



## Aggie (Apr 28, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> AtlantaJJ!!! I see you!!
> 
> I'm debating joining this one. If I get my workout game going like it needs to be, I'm GOING to be rinsing my head at least twice a week, and I might as WELL get some DC action going at the same time.....
> I'm just worried that my twists will start to look a hot mess, and I'll have to redo them more often, which throws off my low-mani methodology.
> ...


I haven't tried them yet but many many many of the ladies here have been raving about the Aubrey Organics White Camelia and Honeysuckle Rose conditioners. I have them on my wish list to purchase though. We don't have them here in the Bahamas so I will have to order them online from www.vitaminshoppe.com. I am also in need of some cone and petro-free deep conditioners just so I can mix them up a bit.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 28, 2008)

miami74 said:


> The moisturizing conditioners I like to use are: Keracare Humecto, *Queen Helene Cholesterol* and Capilo Avocado Conditioner.


 
Thanks for this reminder miami74. I need to pull this one out. MedMunky talks about this one all the time and it's not expensive either.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 28, 2008)

Aggie - I pm'd you - I am all in - and here for moral support!

DC'ing is what I do religiously!!!! Ilove it - and my hair has COMPLETELY changed due to prepoos and post poos!! Let's put it this way- I don't Shampoo unless I DC. Period.

Some excellent Condishes ( cone Free )

Oyin Honey Hemp

My Honey Child - OliveYou Conditioner....

Most of my favs are homemeade though!

Caramel Treats ( a pre poo)

Milk

and coconut oil

Good luck all of you!!!!! If you need anything - I am here to root you on!:bouncegre


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 28, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> AtlantaJJ!!! I see you!!
> 
> I'm debating joining this one. If I get my workout game going like it needs to be, I'm GOING to be rinsing my head at least twice a week, and I might as WELL get some DC action going at the same time.....
> I'm just worried that my twists will start to look a hot mess, and I'll have to redo them more often, which throws off my low-mani methodology.
> ...


 Kiya found me over here trying to find me some moisture!!  I hear you with the twists... I need to learn how to cornrow yesterday for the low mani too, great idea about the low mani BTW!!!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 28, 2008)

shatarip said:


> I'm in everytiime I wash my hair I deep condition anyway, so this challenge will get me to wash my hair more than once a week maybe like 3 times a week. I love DC, my hair is so easy to detangle afterwards, I will be DC with V05 conditioner since I have so many from the CVS sale and I'm add Silk Amino 60 second repair to it, it makes my hair feel so good and so easy to comb.............


 
Shatarip, firstly, welcome to the challenge and I want to encourage you to get a conditioner that is richer and thicker than the VO5 conditioners for your DC-ing like the Queene Helene Cholesterol or the Panten R/N hair conditioning mask. Deep conditioners are rich and thick and not of a watery-creamy consistency like the VO5s and Suave conditioners. Just a little help there honey. I don't want you to end up disappointed if your hair doesn't respond well to the VO5 used as a DC because they are used as quick wash-out conditioners and are great for co-washing.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 28, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Aggie - I pm'd you - I am all in - and here for moral support!
> 
> DC'ing is what I do religiously!!!! Ilove it - and my hair has COMPLETELY changed due to prepoos and post poos!! Let's put it this way- I don't Shampoo unless I DC. Period.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks honey.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 28, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Aggie - I pm'd you - I am all in - and here for moral support!
> 
> DC'ing is what I do religiously!!!! Ilove it - and my hair has COMPLETELY changed due to prepoos and post poos!! Let's put it this way- I don't Shampoo unless I DC. Period.
> 
> ...


 
You are kind  I was just eyeing the Oyin Honey Hemp today while researching natural hair care. If they get a  from you, it must be good!

ETA:
I've been meaning to ask what's a *Caramel Treats*


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 28, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Aggie - I pm'd you - I am all in - and here for moral support!
> 
> DC'ing is what I do religiously!!!! Ilove it - and my hair has COMPLETELY changed due to prepoos and post poos!! Let's put it this way- I don't Shampoo unless I DC. Period.
> 
> ...



I LOVE my caramel treatments, but I don't know if I could handle doing that multiple times a week - that's weekend work, there. Milk & Coconut Oil = protein, and just nu-uh.  My hair would revolt!  What I really need to do is go rummaging through my hair supplies - I most likely have SOMETHING in the cabinet I've forgotten about.  

I MIGHT just use my Elasta QP IFC - maybe water it down a bit, so that it's not quite SO thick in my head. 



AtlantaJJ said:


> Kiya found me over here trying to find me some moisture!!  I hear you with the twists... I need to learn how to cornrow yesterday for the low mani too, great idea about the low mani BTW!!!



Girl, I can't cornrow to save my life - BUT - I've started using flattwists as an alternative. Since it's only two strands, my fingers can work with those, and they end up looking pretty cute, too. They (obviously) don't last as long as cornrows, but they take proportionally less time to put in and to take out, too. 
My one trick - once I get to the end of the twist (the tail bit, that's not 'on' my head) I make a braid - it prevents the twists from puffing up/unraveling.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 28, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I LOVE my caramel treatments, but I don't know if I could handle doing that multiple times a week - that's weekend work, there. Milk & Coconut Oil = protein, and just nu-uh.  My hair would revolt!  What I really need to do is go rummaging through my hair supplies - I most likely have SOMETHING in the cabinet I've forgotten about.
> 
> I MIGHT just use my Elasta QP IFC - maybe water it down a bit, so that it's not quite SO thick in my head.
> 
> ...


Great idea!! I'm going to give that a try, I think I can handle that!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 28, 2008)

Okay now this I can do. Im in. Im gonna mainly use ORS and a few cholesterols by lustrasilk.


----------



## Rapunzel2B (Apr 28, 2008)

I will post starting pics soon.  I did a DC on dry hair with Keracare Humecto for 1 hour today with heat. I pinned up into a protective style and airdried.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 28, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I LOVE my caramel treatments, but I don't know if I could handle doing that multiple times a week - that's weekend work, there. Milk & Coconut Oil = protein, and just nu-uh.  My hair would revolt!  What I really need to do is go rummaging through my hair supplies - I most likely have SOMETHING in the cabinet I've forgotten about.
> 
> I MIGHT just use my Elasta QP IFC - maybe water it down a bit, so that it's not quite SO thick in my head.
> 
> ...


Wow! your hair is thick girl Kiya. Ooooh, I would love to see this stretched out.


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 28, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Wow! your hair is thick girl Kiya. Ooooh, I would love to see this stretched out.



*Thank you!! *I'm still in denial that my hair is thick - I'm not going to believe it's thick til I can make a ponytail and measure it - I think that a lot of my apparent thickness is really 'air' trapped in the napps.  

 I cringe thinking of all the super perms I had - no WONDER I looked like a wetcat - my poor fine strands were overprocessed like nobodys business! erplexed


----------



## malachi74 (Apr 28, 2008)

count me in again! I really enjoyed he 1st DC challenge although I started to slack-off with the heat the last 2 weeks. YAY!!!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 28, 2008)

Welcome again to all new DC challengers. I just updated the front page and answered all pm's.


----------



## The Sweetest B (Apr 28, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Sweetest B, Deep Conditioning is conditioning your hair for an extended period of time with or without heat to moisturize on a deeper level than wash out conditioners. This type of conditioner is thicker than regular wash-out conditioners, they help to strengthen the hair and provide needed elasticity in the hair strands. They aslo combat excessive dryness and makes the hair supple and flexible. It is a very good recovery procedure for hair that is suffering from protein overload.
> 
> There are many conditioners that can be used and among them are Mizani moisturefuse, Kenra moisturizing conditioner, Elucence moisturizing conditioner, Pantene R/N hair conditioning mask, Nexxus Humectress, Nexxus Humectin, Keracare Humecto, Biolage Conditioning Balm, Elasta QP DPR-11, there are many many more that I don't have though. Perhaps some of the other ladies can chime in and offer some other examples. I hope this was helpful.


 
Thanks for the list.  At the risk of looking like a total idiot.  Is this a full wash routine? Prepoo, Shampoo, DC, Moisture, Seal Rollerset.  I am just trying to figure out how I can do this during the week as I think my hair could benfit from DC.  It is on the dry side. How are you ladies doing this?  I cannot wear a ponytail because of my bald temples, they look horrible when I pull my hairback so I don't do it.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 28, 2008)

The Sweetest B said:


> Thanks for the list. At the risk of looking like a total idiot. Is this a full wash routine? Prepoo, Shampoo, DC, Moisture, Seal Rollerset. I am just trying to figure out how I can do this during the week as I think my hair could benfit from DC. It is on the dry side. How are you ladies doing this? I cannot wear a ponytail because of my bald temples, they look horrible when I pull my hairback so I don't do it.


 
Prepoos are normally needed before you actually shampoo your hair and shampooing is not necessary with every DC treatment as I indicated on the front page. In addition, you may use your discretion on whether your actually needs to be pooed or not - your hair will let you know. 

Moisturizing and sealing your ends daily is something you should be doing anyway, even without the deep conditioning treatments. Some people rollerset, some bun their hair and some like me, air dry after dc-ing. I am doing a lot of protective styling right now so after my hair is dried, moisturized and sealed, I braid my hair back in one and then I put on a wig or fall and I'm good to go.

ETA: My hair is in boxed braids right now and are due to come out in 2 weeks but I still condition my hair regularly.


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 28, 2008)

Okay. I've quit my whinging and complaining, and I'm going to join this challenge! 

I figured I'll use a mix of Elasta QP, water, and Eqyss Cream Rinse, and that'll be my DC mix. I'm thinking Mon/Wed, as I work out Mon/Wed/Fri, and I can just put the con in my hair before I go to bed. That way, I can still MegaTek Tues/Thur/Fri/Sat/Sun lachen. 

Hrm. I'll have to keep a close eye on my hair to be sure I don't overmoisturize it now - though, with the summer heat and dryness coming up, this might be just what my hair needs.....


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 28, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> You are kind  I was just eyeing the Oyin Honey Hemp today while researching natural hair care. If they get a  from you, it must be good!
> 
> ETA:
> I've been meaning to ask what's a *Caramel Treats*


 
Caramel Treatments - Ohh these have been running around the boards for a while.....


here is my recipe...... but there are others...

It is a great moisturizing yummy treat for hair......
http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=121577


----------



## Aggie (Apr 28, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Okay. I've quit my whinging and complaining, and I'm going to join this challenge!
> 
> I figured I'll use a mix of Elasta QP, water, and Eqyss Cream Rinse, and that'll be my DC mix. I'm thinking Mon/Wed, as I work out Mon/Wed/Fri, and I can just put the con in my hair before I go to bed. That way, I can still MegaTek Tues/Thur/Fri/Sat/Sun lachen.
> 
> Hrm. I'll have to keep a close eye on my hair to be sure I don't overmoisturize it now - though, with the summer heat and dryness coming up, this might be just what my hair needs.....


 
JK, if you have a concern about over-moisturizing, then I recommend reducing the DC treatments to 20-30 minutes instead of 45 minutes or more. When my Mega Tek and OCT arrive, I know I may have to tweak my reggie this way myself.


----------



## Puddles (Apr 28, 2008)

Add me to the list please.......I'm definitely in.


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 28, 2008)

Aggie said:


> JK, if you have a concern about over-moisturizing, then I recommend reducing the DC treatments to 20-30 minutes instead of 45 minutes or more. When my Mega Tek and OCT arrive, I know I may have to tweak my reggie this way myself.



Oh, that's brilliant!!! Yes, yes, I definitely think I'll start out doing just 30 minutes -  - I never even thought of just _shortening_ the amount of time I keep the stuff in my hair! 

That actually makes it easier! Mon/Wed, I'll get home, put the conditioner mix on my DRY hair, slap on a shower cap and a scarf, and go work out. Hello Heat Treatment! 
That usually takes me about 30-45 minutes, and then I'll go and hop in the shower, and rinse it right out. Then, I can follow up with my Mega-Tek, and roll on. 

VERY smart - thank you for suggesting that!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 28, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Oh, that's brilliant!!! Yes, yes, I definitely think I'll start out doing just 30 minutes -  - I never even thought of just _shortening_ the amount of time I keep the stuff in my hair!
> 
> That actually makes it easier! Mon/Wed, I'll get home, put the conditioner mix on my DRY hair, slap on a shower cap and a scarf, and go work out. Hello Heat Treatment!
> That usually takes me about 30-45 minutes, and then I'll go and hop in the shower, and rinse it right out. Then, I can follow up with my Mega-Tek, and roll on.
> ...


You're welcomed honey. See, two heads really are better than one and that's why it's important for us to share what we're doing. I think your product reviews are awesome, detailed, very well worded and easy to comprehend.


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 28, 2008)

Aggie said:


> You're welcomed honey. See, two heads really are better than one and that's why it's important for us to share what we're doing. I think your product reviews are awesome, detailed, very well worded and easy to comprehend.



So true!! And thank you - I'm glad you enjoy them - I so enjoy writing them!


----------



## DivaD04 (Apr 29, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Aggie - I pm'd you - I am all in - and here for moral support!
> 
> DC'ing is what I do religiously!!!! Ilove it - and my hair has COMPLETELY changed due to prepoos and post poos!! Let's put it this way- I don't Shampoo unless I DC. Period.
> 
> ...


 
milk? from my fridge milk? um, which one...1%, 2%, vit. d, vitamin fortified...i'm just wondering? i have some skim milk i want to kick to the curb since i have my vital.


----------



## trinigal27 (Apr 29, 2008)

:trampolinAm in and am so excited to get started.


----------



## cecilie (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm in I send you a PM .


----------



## JerriBlank (Apr 29, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Hi AtlantaJJ, firstly, welcome to the challenge and secondly, I can make recommendations on what I have used. Among my favorites are Mizani Moisturefuse, Pantene R/N Breakage Defense hair conditioning mask, Kenra Moisturizing conditioner, and Creme of Nature Nourishing Conditioner.
> 
> Many others rave about Keracare Humecto (tub size), Elasta QP *DPR-11,* Elucence Moisture Balancing conditioner, Nexxus Humectress and Nexxus Humectin, and Abba Moist. Maybe some of the other ladies will chime in wiht their successes. HTH.



I just discovered dpr-11 this past weekend at the bss!!
I can't believe i am just finding this! Cheap and with excellent ingredients.
I mixed it with this stuff
http://www.sallybeauty.com/Masque D... Creme/VENITN01,default,pd.html?cgid=Products
my second time using it and my hair is still soft after two days
I'm really loving this!
I just found out ,by going to a dominican salon,that my hair loves some linseed oil,so that was what i was looking for when i found the Venetian Blends at Sally's.
I'm really happy


----------



## seraphim712 (Apr 29, 2008)

Count me in as well.


----------



## Evalina1 (Apr 29, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Prepoos are normally needed before you actually shampoo your hair and shampooing is not necessary with every DC treatment as I indicated on the front page. In addition, you may use your discretion on whether your actually needs to be pooed or not - your hair will let you know.
> 
> Moisturizing and sealing your ends daily is something you should be doing anyway, even without the deep conditioning treatments. Some people rollerset, some bun their hair and some like me, air dry after dc-ing. I am doing a lot of protective styling right now so after my hair is dried, moisturized and sealed, I braid my hair back in one and then I put on a wig or fall and I'm good to go.
> 
> ETA: My hair is in boxed braids right now and are due to come out in 2 weeks but I still condition my hair regularly.


 

Aggie I have a question for you!  How often do you wash your hair with box braids and what type of hair do you use.  I want to get box braids for the summer.  I am trying to to think of some hair styles for the summer but I want to make sure I take care of my hair.  If it is possible please break down a list of DC's with silcone and with out...If it's not to much to ask...(Thank You so much in Advance)


----------



## princessnad (Apr 29, 2008)

I keep eye-ing this thread but I'm scurred. I don't know if I can commit. 

I'll make my mind up before tomorrow.


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 29, 2008)

princessnad said:


> I keep eye-ing this thread but I'm scurred. I don't know if I can commit.
> 
> I'll make my mind up before tomorrow.


 
I feel the same way, 2x in a week, I don't think I have that much time. My problem is the styling.  I cannot airdry successfully. I rollerset and am too lazy to rollerset 2x a week.  I have found DCing every 5 days is perfect for me.


----------



## honesty (Apr 29, 2008)

I would love to do this but as a natural i keep thinking it seems more complicated..............but i am tempted! Any know the advantages of DCing wet VS dry hair are there any?


----------



## Cien (Apr 29, 2008)

add me!!  

Dang..this is the 3rd challenge that I've joined in a week! 

 Imma need to challenge myself to NOT sign up for another challenge!  


But all of them are related....mega tek, condition wash--and now deep condition. These are things that I do anyway,however I need to be consistent. I'm down!  
Now if I can get this fotki in order, to consistently track my progress, I'll be all set!

pm has been sent!!


----------



## Blackbird77 (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm in! Add me to the list please.


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 29, 2008)

honesty said:


> I would love to do this but as a natural i keep thinking it seems more complicated..............but i am tempted! Any know the advantages of DCing wet VS dry hair are there any?



I fully plan on DC'ing dry - that way, I only have to get in the shower ONCE. 

There's a difference in opinion as to whether there is any real benefit of DC'ing on dry hair vs. DC'ing on wet hair. 

Personally, I prefer DC'ing on dry hair - it might be a psychosomatic  thing, but my hair always feels more 'quenched' afterwards.... AND it's easier!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 29, 2008)

Evalina1 said:


> Aggie I have a question for you! How often do you wash your hair with box braids and what type of hair do you use. I want to get box braids for the summer. I am trying to to think of some hair styles for the summer but I want to make sure I take care of my hair. If it is possible please break down a list of DC's with silcone and with out...If it's not to much to ask...(Thank You so much in Advance)


 
Hi Evalina1, I only wash my braids using poo every 10 days to 2 weeks believe it or not. I wash my hair using the Crown & Glory technique with diluted poo from a large applicator type bottle and sponge my scalp and hair with it over a large bowl. I condition this same way but I leave the diluted Kenra conditioner on my hair, put on a plastic cap and go under the dryer for 45 minutes to an hour, then I proceed to sponging on the infusium 23 leave-in treatment and braid spray. The sponging action actually feels really good on my scalp.

I use kanakalon synthetic hair and I treat it using the C & G way in hot tap water and a cup of regular vinegar for 15 minutes, allow to dry a day and use the next day. You should visit the site if you are seriously thinking about wearing braids at www.growafrohairlong.com. 

As for cones, they can be found in almost all conditioners but you'll find that the cone-free ones are mostly organic, however Kenra and some Nexxus products are cone free and so is Giovanni Tea Tree triple treat conditioner, Aubrey Organics, and Desert Essence Organic conditioner.

Check out the conditioners you can purchase on this site for many cone-free conditioners - http://www.vitacost.com/Conditioner-4. Also see this link for CONE-FREE conditioners: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=196051. 

Also read through this thread I found on LHC for various cones and which ones are good, which ones are not, etc., http://forums.longhaircommunity.com/vbjournal.php?do=article&articleid=13. I hope this was helpful to you. Please save the links in your favorites and/or print out for easy reference.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 29, 2008)

honesty said:


> I would love to do this but as a natural i keep thinking it seems more complicated..............but i am tempted! Any know the advantages of DCing wet VS dry hair are there any?


 
Hi honesty, this is a personal preference for the individual. I have tried DC-ing both ways and to be honest I like the results of both equally. Although dc-ing on dry hair helps me to save a lot of time especially if I am pushed for it. They both leave my hair very soft and manageable.


----------



## HairHustla (Apr 29, 2008)

*Checking in..getting under that water tonight and letting the dc begin! (will have pics sometime this week)*


----------



## ladybug71 (Apr 29, 2008)

Sounds like a great challenge!  Can you add me please?


----------



## Aggie (Apr 29, 2008)

ladybug71 said:


> Sounds like a great challenge! Can you add me please?


 
Absolutely ladybug, done already.


----------



## HairHustla (Apr 29, 2008)

HairHustla said:


> *Checking in..getting under that water tonight and letting the dc begin! (will have pics sometime this week)*


 
*Ok, I the DC  has begun.  Tried to upload a pic but it kept saying I have exceeded the photo size limit.  Tried to crop, resize and everything.  Any suggestions? *


----------



## lovinmylocs (Apr 29, 2008)

I'll join this one as well. I really need to do this.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 29, 2008)

HairHustla said:


> *Ok, I the DC has begun. Tried to upload a pic but it kept saying I have exceeded the photo size limit. Tried to crop, resize and everything. Any suggestions? *


 
Silvia from heathytextures gave a great "How to make a comparison shot" tutorial video and now I know how to do it but I think the tutorial is better so I'll send you a link, okay? Here it is:

http://healthytextures.ning.com/topic/show?id=1763071:Topic:126800

This is one of our very own, Macherieamour's website for ladies all into hair. I am a member here as well as BHM. I know the tutorial can help because it has helped me. The software on www.photoscape.org that she uses is so easy to use. I am not very computer savvy but I was able to follow her instructions well. LHCF needs pics that are 97.5 kb or less I think ,so when you are resizing, just remember that and you'll be fine. I resized all of the pics I will be using here. You can always save the icon on your desktop and go into it as often as needed to change photo sizes. She uses the "combine" icon, but I found the "page" icon a lot more user friendly. HTH.


----------



## candiel (Apr 29, 2008)

Can you count me in too? I got to BSL the first time by doing this. Now that I am trying to get back to BSL I'm going to do it again.


----------



## Tarae (Apr 29, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Hi AtlantaJJ, firstly, welcome to the challenge and secondly, I can make recommendations on what I have used. Among my favorites are Mizani Moisturefuse, Pantene R/N Breakage Defense hair conditioning mask, Kenra Moisturizing conditioner, and Creme of Nature Nourishing Conditioner.
> 
> Many others rave about Keracare Humecto (tub size), Elasta QP DPR-11, Elucence Moisture Balancing conditioner, Nexxus Humectress and Nexxus Humectin, and Abba Moist. Maybe some of the other ladies will chime in wiht their successes. HTH.



Any suggestions on where I can find the Kenra online? Is amazon the best place? TIA.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 29, 2008)

Tarae said:


> Any suggestions on where I can find the Kenra online? Is amazon the best place? TIA.


 
I order them from www.sleekhair.com. This is a really great site and has a lot of other branded products I think you'll love like Joico, Abba, Nexxus, CHI silk infusion, etc.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 29, 2008)

lovinmylocs said:


> I'll join this one as well. I really need to do this.


 
Welcome lovinmylocs.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 29, 2008)

candiel said:


> Can you count me in too? I got to BSL the first time by doing this. Now that I am trying to get back to BSL I'm going to do it again.


 
Welcome candiel.


----------



## Tarae (Apr 29, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I order them from www.sleekhair.com. This is a really great site and has a lot of other branded products I think you'll love like Joico, Abba, Nexxus, CHI silk infusion, etc.


Thanks a lot.  I think I'll be ordering more than the Kenra


----------



## clever (Apr 29, 2008)

Tarae said:


> Thanks a lot. I think I'll be ordering more than the Kenra


pretty hair in the siggy!


----------



## Daisy'sHair (Apr 29, 2008)

I've jumped onto the steam challenge so it's only right that I include myself in the deep conditioning challenge.

To stick with it I've formulated a regimen for May, my initial month and for the rest of the summer. The month of May wiLL consist of a strICK dc regimen and scalp treatment schedule.

SO PLEASE ADD ME!!!


----------



## Tamrin (Apr 29, 2008)

Aggie can I jump in. I just took out my twists today (posted pics) and I need as much DC as I can get. I plan on relaxing in July. Until then I have to keep from getting breakage. Im currently 1 day from 16 weeks post. I will DC twice a week.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 29, 2008)

Welcome to the challenge Dais'y Hair and Closer1, adding you in right now.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey Ladies

I am finally checking in, I have been unbelievably busy 

I deep conditioned this morning for 45 mins with kenra while I did my work


----------



## Aggie (Apr 29, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> I am finally checking in, I have been unbelievably busy
> 
> I deep conditioned this morning for 45 mins with kenra while I did my work


 
Gurrrl, I was wondering where you were. Good to see ya boo.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Apr 29, 2008)

Please add me


----------



## Aggie (Apr 29, 2008)

highlyfavored2008 said:


> Please add me


 
Hi highlyfavored2008 and welcome to the challenge. 

To all challengers, please have a starting pic ready to be posted on May 1st. If it is the pic in your siggy then let us know that too. If it is in your fotki and it's locked, please enable the fotkis so we can view your progress. Thanks ladies for your kind co-operation.


----------



## Evalina1 (Apr 30, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Hi Evalina1, I only wash my braids using poo every 10 days to 2 weeks believe it or not. I wash my hair using the Crown & Glory technique with diluted poo from a large applicator type bottle and sponge my scalp and hair with it over a large bowl. I condition this same way but I leave the diluted Kenra conditioner on my hair, put on a plastic cap and go under the dryer for 45 minutes to an hour, then I proceed to sponging on the infusium 23 leave-in treatment and braid spray. The sponging action actually feels really good on my scalp.
> 
> I use kanakalon synthetic hair and I treat it using the C & G way in hot tap water and a cup of regular vinegar for 15 minutes, allow to dry a day and use the next day. You should visit the site if you are seriously thinking about wearing braids at www.growafrohairlong.com.
> 
> ...


 

YOU ARE THE BEST!  I LOVE THE WAY YOU REALLY TAKE TIME OUT AND EXPLAIN THINGS TO SLOW PEOPLE LIKE ME.


----------



## ImFree27 (Apr 30, 2008)

I DC yesterday with eluence moisture balance conditioner added jojoba, almond, and castor oil I also warmed the oils first and I also added sulfur and Carrot Oil...


----------



## Rapunzel2B (Apr 30, 2008)

Aggie,

How do I post my starting pic?  I have never posted a pic in a post.  



Aggie said:


> Hi highlyfavored2008 and welcome to the challenge.
> 
> To all challengers, please have a starting pic ready to be posted on May 1st. If it is the pic in your siggy then let us know that too. If it is in your fotki and it's locked, please enable the fotkis so we can view your progress. Thanks ladies for your kind co-operation.


----------



## princessnad (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm in.  Please add me Aggie.  I'll PM  you.


----------



## princessnad (Apr 30, 2008)

apples said:


> add me!!
> 
> Dang..this is the 3rd challenge that I've joined in a week!
> 
> ...


 
I'm doing all these.... plus the wig challenge.  Not to mention the bikini ready and personal cardio challenge I have going on.

Ugh  this better work


----------



## Aggie (Apr 30, 2008)

Rapunzel2B said:


> Aggie,
> 
> How do I post my starting pic? I have never posted a pic in a post.


 
Okay Rapunzel, here's how:-

1. Click onto "User CP" found at the top left of your screen.
2. Once there, then click onto "Edit Signature".
3. Now click "Browse" found right under "Signature Picture". This will access your pictures folder stored in your computer if you have any there already.
4. Double click on the picture you want to use as your signature picture.
5. You can either "Preview Signature" first or simply click "Save Signature" and VOILA!!! You're done.

By the way, you can also edit your signature right from this screen above edit "signature picture", ie., add the challenges you've joined, your fotki link, personal meassages, etc,. Play with it a little and you'll be a pro in no time.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 30, 2008)

shatarip said:


> I DC yesterday with eluence moisture balance conditioner added jojoba, almond, and castor oil I also warmed the oils first and I also added sulfur and Carrot Oil...


 
Shartarip, you're on a roll. I mix my Elucence mb conditioner with hot oils too. For me it gives better slip this way.

ETA: Welcome to all new challengers.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 30, 2008)

Evalina1 said:


> YOU ARE THE BEST! I LOVE THE WAY YOU REALLY TAKE TIME OUT AND EXPLAIN THINGS TO SLOW PEOPLE LIKE ME.


 
You're welcomed Evalina1. When I first joined LHCF, I got help from lots of the ladies here and now it's a pleasure for me to help others who are new to the board.


----------



## Tarae (Apr 30, 2008)

ElleDoll said:


> pretty hair in the siggy!


Thanks a lot, ElleDoll.


----------



## Jada (Apr 30, 2008)

Please add me to the challenge. I'm going natural without a BC so this will be great!


----------



## Blessed2bless (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm in for the first 3 months.... doing my hair 2x a week is a challenge for me.. I'll commit until August to see how it goes. Count me in.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 30, 2008)

Welcome Jada and Blessed2bless.


----------



## Lavendar (Apr 30, 2008)

I'll be starting off the challenge tomorrow, May 1st, with a protein deep conditioner with heat cap for 60 minutes.  Good luck to all the challengers!


----------



## Duchesse (Apr 30, 2008)

I Dc'in tonight w/ORS hair mayo, then co wash in the morn.


----------



## sevetlana (Apr 30, 2008)

Checking in.
I am sitting under the dryer now with pantene R/N mask.
I put a little oil on the ends of my hair (olive and castor oil) and pooed with diluted ORS creamy aloe. I will roller set and air dry.

ETA: i used a little cantu shea butter leave in on my wet hair, now my hair feels sticky, might be little too heavy for my hair.


----------



## princessnad (May 1, 2008)

DC'd last night with Lekair cholesterol (moisture) mixed with EVOO.  Next will be with ORS hair mayo (light protein).  I will switch off between these two whether I do it 2 or 3 times per week (overnight everytime).  In the morning I do cardio for 40-50 minutes for the heat then rinse.

Aggie, do you think DCing overnight is too much/ will lead to moisture or protein overload?  I decided to switch it up to prevent this but my hair is in need of intense therapy without getting overly expensive products so I decided on overnight.  What do you think?


----------



## IntoMyhair (May 1, 2008)

Hello ladies
I deep conditioned on 4-29 with lakair cholesterol for upteen hours. If i had to guess 5 than did a wash with kenra moisturizing con than a final rinse with WRTC.

My starting pics are below. I have also decided to wait until after summer to do the deep cut. So at the end of this challenge my hair may be shorter.










My new growth the amount that has grown since putting in the plaits about a month ago.












I am 90% sure that i am taking my plaits out saturday. That will be my 2nd Dc for the week. Even if i do not remove them i am still going to DC.


----------



## miami74 (May 1, 2008)

I will be getting a touch up this Saturday, so my first DC for this challenge will be then.  I will also DC sometime next week.  I will post a beginning pic around the weekend after my relaxer.


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 1, 2008)

I am DCing today. After I come back from a funeral... is it bad to think about hair after a funeral? It's my father in-law's funeral (DH's step dad).


----------



## JustKiya (May 1, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> I am DCing today. After I come back from a funeral... *is it bad to think about hair after a funeral*? It's my father in-law's funeral (DH's step dad).



Girl, no. Life must go on, ya know? 

I didn't DC last night.  Got distracted.  I'll definitely DC tonight, though, and Saturday, most likely.


----------



## DivaD04 (May 1, 2008)

ladies!!! i just got a soft bonnet and i'm about to put that sucker to work 2night! should i use a platic cap w/ it?


----------



## miami74 (May 1, 2008)

DivaD04 said:


> ladies!!! i just got a soft bonnet and i'm about to put that sucker to work 2night! should i use a platic cap w/ it?



I always wear a plastic cap when I DC under the dryer.  It gets nice and hot inside my cap, for a good deep conditioning.


----------



## joyandfaith (May 1, 2008)

So excited to start the DC challenge.  What are your opinions on DCing starting from wet hair vs. dry hair?


----------



## drasgrl (May 1, 2008)

I will start on Sunday.  I want a week to enjoy my fresh relaxer.


----------



## NigerianGirl (May 1, 2008)

Ladies I hope it is not too late but I would love to join, I will be DCing tonight .I need this challenge to help me stay on my goal of growing my hair out healthy and long


----------



## DivaD04 (May 1, 2008)

miami74 said:


> I always wear a plastic cap when I DC under the dryer. It gets nice and hot inside my cap, for a good deep conditioning.


 
thx miami74


----------



## Lebiya (May 1, 2008)

I hope it isnt late for me too....Id like to DC with ORS tonight!!! ..Since I'm in braids I will dilute it though


----------



## Aggie (May 1, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> I am DCing today. After I come back from a funeral... is it bad to think about hair after a funeral? It's my father in-law's funeral (DH's step dad).


 
Mandy, sorry about your loss honey. 

As for me, I DC-ed my braided hair with diluted Infusium 23 conditioner for 30 minutes because I don't have a whole lot of time on my hands today. I had a million and one other things to do today it seemed. My new growth feels really soft even after 6 and a 1/2 weeks in braids and 20 weeks post relaxer. I have one more week to keep in these braids but I gatta be honest - I am ITCHIN' to take these out NOW!!! We'll see.


----------



## Aggie (May 1, 2008)

Lebiya said:


> I hope it isnt late for me too....Id like to DC with ORS tonight!!! ..Since I'm in braids I will dilute it though


Hey Lebiya, thanks for joining. I just added you in.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (May 1, 2008)

here's my starting picture.

ok I had problems with uploading my pictures, so I will include the link to my new fotki 

http://public.fotki.com/MrsVerde


----------



## JustKiya (May 1, 2008)

Ah, yeah. Here's my starting pic, too.


----------



## song_of_serenity (May 1, 2008)

Whoops. Starting picture in my sig.  I will begin tonight.
~*Janelle~*


----------



## tycoles (May 1, 2008)

Hello ladies,

I did my first dc last night using the ORS pak. I've been using this for a while, but I would like to try a different conditioner. For some reason, my hair feels a little harder than usual. Anyway, I will pick something up tomorrow and dc again on Sunday. I am hoping dc twice per week will help me with stretching. My last relaxer was on March 15, and I am going to go until June 15. I can't seem to upload my pic into this thread, so here's the link to my fotki http://public.fotki.com/Tycol/carmel-challenge/.


----------



## JustKiya (May 1, 2008)

Sweet! I got my DC in tonight - I mixed up some Eqyss Cream Rinse and Elasta QO and honeyquat and some water together, and poured it over my head. I added the water because I'm in two strand twists, and I didn't want to do too much manipulation to them, and the waterier conditioner just soaked right in. 
Then, I put on a showercap, and worked out for 45 minutes, so that made my scalp heat up, and added a nice heat treatment to the mix.  
Rinsed it out, applied MT on my damp scalp, sealed with some Brahmi oil, and I'm done! 
My hair feels very smooth and soft now, and it looks pretty shiny, too.


----------



## Aggie (May 1, 2008)

tycoles said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I did my first dc last night using the *ORS pak.* I've been using this for a while, but I would like to try a different conditioner. For some reason, my hair feels a little harder than usual. Anyway, I will pick something up tomorrow and dc again on Sunday. I am hoping dc twice per week will help me with stretching. My last relaxer was on March 15, and I am going to go until June 15. I can't seem to upload my pic into this thread, so here's the link to my fotki http://public.fotki.com/Tycol/carmel-challenge/.


 
tycoles, the reason why your hair seems hard is because you are deep conditioning with a protein conditioner however mild it is, it is still a protein conditioner and by what I understand, you are not following it up with a moisturizing conditioner, am I correct? 

Well my suggestion is go out and look for a moisturizing deep conditioner and give the protein a rest for a couple of weeks for now. Try the Pantene R/N hair conditioning mask in the brown jar - that's an excellent choice and it's not expensive either. I like that one but I also like Kenra moisturizing conditioner and Mizani moisturefuse. Many of us here like Queen Helene cholesterol as well. You may also try Nexxus humectress, Nexxus humectin, Keracare humecto (in the tub), and Biolage ultra-conditioning balm, these are just a few of the ones you can start looking for. 

I know for sure, you will also have to use more water-based moisturizer on your hair ends, sealed with an oil of your choice and maybe even baggy 2 or 3 nights a week until your hair's moisture level is restored and it doesn't feel so hard anymore, okay? HHG.


----------



## Aggie (May 1, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Sweet! I got my DC in tonight - I mixed up some Eqyss Cream Rinse and Elasta QO and honeyquat and some water together, and poured it over my head. I added the water because I'm in two strand twists, and I didn't want to do too much manipulation to them, and the waterier conditioner just soaked right in.
> Then, I put on a showercap, and worked out for 45 minutes, so that made my scalp heat up, and added a nice heat treatment to the mix.
> Rinsed it out, applied MT on my damp scalp, sealed with some Brahmi oil, and I'm done!
> My hair feels very smooth and soft now, and it looks pretty shiny, too.


 
Whoa Kiya, you just gave me an idea for my braids. Thanks honey. I do need to crank up my workouts a bit and I think I can also slaughter two birds with one stone this way too. woohoo.


----------



## ajacks (May 1, 2008)

Just checking in.  I am doing my 1st DC right now using AO Honeysucke Rose mixed with Castor Oil and EVOO.  When I am finished with this I will use my OCT.


----------



## queenvdb (May 1, 2008)

I would like to join this challenge. I sent you a pm


----------



## seraphim712 (May 1, 2008)

I'm about to borrow DenverGirl's tutorial and mix this shikakai powder, some coconut oil, and some EO's into my deep conditioner. This will also fall hand in hand with the steam treatment challenge I'm in. I'll let you know how it goes. However, I'm undecided in which type of DC to use. I have the following:

Miss Key 10 en 1Super Conditioner
Dark and Lovely Pro Therapy Protein Intensive Conditioner 
Aphogee Balance Moisturizer Humectante

Which one do you think will be most effective?


----------



## naturalsigma (May 2, 2008)

So here is my beginning shot. Don't mind the crazy eyes I was focused man.


----------



## Aggie (May 2, 2008)

queenvdb said:


> I would like to join this challenge. I sent you a pm


 
Hi, I just added you and welcome.


----------



## ImFree27 (May 2, 2008)

my starting pic is in my fotki http://public.fotki.com/shatarip/hair-growth/


----------



## Peace in Prose (May 2, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## Aggie (May 2, 2008)

seraphim712 said:


> I'm about to borrow DenverGirl's tutorial and mix this shikakai powder, some coconut oil, and some EO's into my deep conditioner. This will also fall hand in hand with the steam treatment challenge I'm in. I'll let you know how it goes. However, I'm undecided in which type of DC to use. I have the following:
> 
> Miss Key 10 en 1Super Conditioner
> Dark and Lovely Pro Therapy Protein Intensive Conditioner
> ...


 
Hi seraphim, if you use the protein conditioner, please remember to follow up with a moisturizing deep conditioner for at least 30 minutes or more. The protein conditioner does not have to stay on your too long  about 20 minutes is fine. The aphogee balancing moisturizer is not all that great asa deep conditioner but Miss key 10 in 1 is okay. 

Maybe try the creme of nature ultra nourish, pantene R/N hair conditioning mask, Kenra moistuizing conditioner, Queen helene cholesterol, kerecare humecto, nexxus humectress or humectin, okay? Of course, these are only examples of moisturizing DC's. You don't need to use protein as a dc too often because it can make your hair really hard and dry and then you'll begin to experience breakage eventually. You only need a mild protein dc once a week or once every 2 weeks. 

Remember to oil your hair properly before applying the shikakai powders, okay? The steam treatments are great by the way.


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 2, 2008)

I DCed overnight. Here are my starting pics, as you can see I need major help. I have to get this TWA to grow out. I love it, but I just want out of this stage.


----------



## Healthb4Length (May 2, 2008)

I started this week, I'm doing a DC tonight for 1 hour (30 min w/heat and 30 w/o). Here are my starting pic(s)




 








I plan on DCing 2x a week and co-wash in between.


----------



## tiffers (May 2, 2008)

I just dc'ed with Kenra MC mixed with Porosity control conditioner. Hair's STILL trippin, it's a little better though 

I'm gonna start mixing PC with all of my conditiners for dcs and co washes, hopefully it'll make a difference and get my hair back to normal


----------



## Aggie (May 2, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I just dc'ed with Kenra MC mixed with Porosity control conditioner. Hair's STILL trippin, it's a little better though
> 
> I'm gonna start mixing PC with all of my conditiners for dcs and co washes, hopefully it'll make a difference and get my hair back to normal


 
OMG tiffers, I can't believe your hair is still suffering from that optimum stuff. I so sorry to hear this. I sure hope that this dc challenge will get that problem in order soon. A lot of people seem to like the PC poo and conditioner so it just might work. Good luck with it.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 3, 2008)

*Forgot to say add me Chica     Won't be able to really start until next week.   *

*Will do a good deep conditioning Saturday evening.*


----------



## Daisy'sHair (May 3, 2008)

Deep conditioned May 1st, next d.c. May 10

Starting Point


----------



## trinigal27 (May 3, 2008)

Deep condition today using UBH conditioner, 30mins under heat cap and another 30mins without heat.

Starting point is the pic below, am hoping that the back of my hair gets a bit of growth by the end of this challenge.


----------



## joyandfaith (May 3, 2008)

I deep conditioned today without heat for about an hour and then used a steamer for a short time.  My starting pic is below.


----------



## joyandfaith (May 3, 2008)

I thought my pic would show up below 

Can someone tell me how to properly upload siggy pic


----------



## Moisture2608 (May 3, 2008)

Newbie here! I'm in! I just sent you a pm. I'll get some pics later.


----------



## Aggie (May 3, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> I deep conditioned today without heat for about an hour and then used a steamer for a short time. My starting pic is below.


 
I can see your siggy pic joyandfaith, its beautiful.


----------



## Aggie (May 3, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> *Forgot to say add me Chica  Won't be able to really start until next week. *
> 
> *Will do a good deep conditioning Saturday evening.*


 
That's okay honey, welcome.


----------



## Aggie (May 3, 2008)

Moisture2608 said:


> Newbie here! I'm in! I just sent you a pm. I'll get some pics later.


Welcome Moisture2608.


----------



## divya (May 3, 2008)

I'm definitely in!


----------



## princessnad (May 3, 2008)

DC'd today with ORS hair mayo for about an hour no heat.


----------



## Aggie (May 3, 2008)

divya said:


> I'm definitely in!


 
Welcome divya.


----------



## IntoMyhair (May 3, 2008)

My second DC tonight over night with NTM mask. Did not take out my plaits but still Dc'ing will redo some plaits in the afternoon.
Ntm plastic cap and scarf on head as we speak. About to do some housework for heat lol.

Side note: The shelf i put up in my bathroom and a mirror on it with the applicator brush Honeydew posted about months ago. I was able to apply my DC to my new growth real good. I can finally see the back of my head!


----------



## michaela (May 3, 2008)

Small update my mommy bought me a camera today
Now i can put some more pics in my fotki!
I will postt my starter pics tomorrow!
I would do it tonite but my mom is going to a 70's party so she took it....
im deep conditioning tonite


----------



## sevetlana (May 3, 2008)

I DC'ed #2 today wit ORS in the bottle and I mixed a little aphogee 2 miniute.. I put some oils on first then I put the mix of ors and aphogee DC'ed with heat for about 15 or 20 min. Then I rinsed with cold water then pooed with mildly diluted PC poo and rinsed with warm water. Then I DC'ed again with Pantene R/N mask mixed with PC condish. Roller set and air dry. I have not taken down all the rollers yet but so far so good. The hair does not feel sticky and heavy like when i used that cantu stuff.

Later Ladies.


----------



## Glib Gurl (May 3, 2008)

I just got relaxed yesterday so I will begin dc'ing next week . . . .


----------



## MonaLisa (May 4, 2008)

Aggie said:


> That's okay honey, welcome.


 
_Ummm.......*taps Aggie on the shoulder*_

_Forgot to say...um...I'ma need my special pass from the previous thread transferred over to this one....[I stand by my overnight conditioning being the equivalent of doing dc'ing twice a week]_


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 4, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Caramel Treatments - Ohh these have been running around the boards for a while.....
> 
> 
> here is my recipe...... but there are others...
> ...


Thank you for this, sounds like something yummy to eat   I like the idea of using the baby food banana's .... I don't want the birds peckin at my head when I go outside


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 4, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> I just discovered dpr-11 this past weekend at the bss!!
> I can't believe i am just finding this! Cheap and with excellent ingredients.
> I mixed it with this stuff
> http://www.sallybeauty.com/Masque D... Creme/VENITN01,default,pd.html?cgid=Products
> ...


I can not find the Elasta DPR-11 anywhere in my area!! I thought it was discontinued


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 4, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Sweet! I got my DC in tonight - I mixed up some Eqyss Cream Rinse and Elasta QO and honeyquat and some water together, and poured it over my head. I added the water because I'm in two strand twists, and I didn't want to do too much manipulation to them, and the waterier conditioner just soaked right in.
> Then, I put on a showercap, and worked out for 45 minutes, so that made my scalp heat up, and added a nice heat treatment to the mix.
> Rinsed it out, applied MT on my damp scalp, sealed with some Brahmi oil, and I'm done!
> My hair feels very smooth and soft now, and it looks pretty shiny, too.


 
That sounds like such a yummy treatment!!!!


----------



## Aggie (May 4, 2008)

sevetlana said:


> I DC'ed #2 today wit ORS in the bottle and I mixed a little aphogee 2 miniute.. *I put some oils on first then I put the mix of ors and aphogee DC'ed with heat for about 15 or 20 min.* Then I rinsed with cold water then pooed with mildly diluted PC poo and rinsed with warm water. *Then I DC'ed again with Pantene R/N mask mixed with PC condish.* Roller set and air dry. I have not taken down all the rollers yet but so far so good. The hair does not feel sticky and heavy like when i used that cantu stuff.
> 
> Later Ladies.


 
This is an excellent reggie sevetlana. I sometimes do the bolded myself.


----------



## Aggie (May 4, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _Ummm.......*taps Aggie on the shoulder*_
> 
> _Forgot to say...um...I'ma need my special pass from the previous thread transferred over to this one....[I stand by my overnight conditioning being the equivalent of doing dc'ing twice a week]_


 
Overnight...this is more than okay.


----------



## miami74 (May 4, 2008)

I got a touch up yesterday and my stylist DC'd my hair with ION Moisturizing condition 20 min. under heat.  I will do 1 or 2 more DC's sometime this week. My starting pic for this challenge is in my fotki and below


----------



## sevetlana (May 4, 2008)

Aggie said:


> This is an excellent reggie sevetlana. I sometimes do the bolded myself.



Thanks Aggie. My hair needed a little protein and my ends are dry, gotta protect them ends. My hair turned out great.


----------



## Aggie (May 4, 2008)

miami74 said:


> I got a touch up yesterday and my stylist DC'd my hair with ION *Moisturizing condition 20 min. under heat.* I will do 1 or 2 more DC's sometime this week. My starting pic for this challenge is in my fotki.


 
My stylist does this too and I always turn the knob and add another 10 minutes on my DC treatments for a total of 30 minutes if I let her do my hair.


Also I have just DC-ed with diluted Nexxus humectress mixed with a little porosity control conditioner and is now allowing my braids to cool air dry under my dryer. They dry a lot faster this way.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (May 4, 2008)

i did an hardcore Aphogee Treatment today along with dc'ing with Humecto and Humectress since I ran out of Humecto for 40 minutes.

I dc'd earlier in the week with Motions for 40mins.  So far so good.


----------



## DivaD04 (May 4, 2008)

ya'll i think i need to add a protein co to my mane. I have been using a mix of my thermasilk moisture, cmp, acv, spp...but i was wondering what do ya'll think when it comes to a 4b'er...what kind of protein should i get? I don't want to o.d. on moisture...all though it keeps my scalp from being tender anyone have any suggestions? i'll have to make purchases over the net so going to the store out here will be a  womp womp womp


----------



## miami74 (May 4, 2008)

Aggie said:


> My stylist does this too and I always turn the knob and a*dd another 10 minutes on my DC treatments for a total of 30 minutes if I let her do my hair.*
> 
> 
> Also I have just DC-ed with diluted Nexxus humectress mixed with a little porosity control conditioner and is now allowing my braids to cool air dry under my dryer. They dry a lot faster this way.



Ha!  Great idea!  I will do this next time.


----------



## Aggie (May 4, 2008)

DivaD04 said:


> ya'll i think i need to add a protein co to my mane. I have been using a mix of my thermasilk moisture, cmp, acv, spp...but i was wondering what do ya'll think when it comes to a 4b'er...what kind of protein should i get? I don't want to o.d. on moisture...all though it keeps my scalp from being tender anyone have any suggestions? i'll have to make purchases over the net so going to the store out here will be a  womp womp womp


 
I would recommend that you start out with something mild like either ORS replenishing Pak, or ORS Hair Mayo, or AtOne Reconstructor, or Aphogee 2 minute keratin reconstructor because they can be used once a week for 15-20 minutes followed by DC-ing with your deep conditioner for 30 minutes to an hour if you wish.


----------



## DivaD04 (May 4, 2008)

Thx Aggie. I was hoping alphogee was in the mix...i wanted to try it but not w/o any recommendations though. so if i was to use this do you think i should use my baking soda,acv,n lemon to strip my hair of hard water build up b4 using the protein? i'm thinking about start back using bought water again b/c the water over yonder is harsh on my dome. btw, i'm cow everyday...missed yesterday n today but i'll bb on it tommorow tho.


----------



## Aggie (May 4, 2008)

DivaD04 said:


> Thx Aggie. I was hoping alphogee was in the mix...i wanted to try it but not w/o any recommendations though. so if i was to use this do you think i should use my baking soda,acv,n lemon to strip my hair of hard water build up b4 using the protein? i'm thinking about start back using bought water again b/c the water over yonder is harsh on my dome. btw, i'm cow everyday...missed yesterday n today but i'll bb on it tommorow tho.


 
I know what you mean about the hard water. I just bought 2 sprite shower filters (HOC models). They are extremely good and to my understanding, they are the best out there right now. Yes you may go ahead and clarify, especially if you haven't done so in a while. I usually only clarify my hair every 3-4 weeks.


----------



## moonglowdiva (May 4, 2008)

d/c yesterday used Ion reconstructor treatment mixed with oils. Sat under dryer for God only knows exactly how long. I meant to set the timer but I forget. So I'll estimate about 45 minutes Remoisturized with CON Nourish. I looked for a pic to post yesterday. I didn't have a decent one but i will post one.


----------



## DivaD04 (May 4, 2008)

ok cool. tommorow is dc day 4 me.


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 4, 2008)

DCed today. Prepoo with affirm 5 in 1 and then DCed with Mizani moisturefuse. Hair feels good.


----------



## Anashja (May 4, 2008)

I have no pic... to "breakage damaged shy" to show anyone... but I did my first DC on May 2nd - 30 minutes under dryer...and then I ended up cleaning the house so about 45 minutes for DC (15 min w/o heat) I used Nadia's Fortifying Masque w/ Oyin Juice and Berries leave in. I'm DC'ing tonight..probably will just do Garnier Strengthening Mud Masque (first time to try it) w/ Coco Oil on top...


----------



## JustKiya (May 4, 2008)

DivaD04 said:


> ya'll i think i need to add a protein co to my mane. I have been using a mix of my thermasilk moisture, cmp, acv, spp...but i was wondering *what do ya'll think when it comes to a 4b'er...what kind of protein should i get? I don't want to o.d. on moisture*...all though it keeps my scalp from being tender anyone have any suggestions? i'll have to make purchases over the net so going to the store out here will be a  womp womp womp



I think O'Ding on moisture, esp. for a natural, is MUCH easier to fix than going overboard on protein is, so I always suggest a very light protein treatment - and done no more than once a month.  I don't have any product suggestions, as I usually make 'homemade' protein treats....  





DivaD04 said:


> Thx Aggie. I was hoping alphogee was in the mix...i wanted to try it but not w/o any recommendations though. so *if i was to use this do you think i should use my baking soda,acv,n lemon to strip my hair of hard water build up b4 using the protein?* i'm thinking about start back using bought water again b/c the water over yonder is harsh on my dome. btw, i'm cow everyday...missed yesterday n today but i'll bb on it tommorow tho.



Oooh, hard water sucks - do you ahve any citric acid? It acts as a chelator, and would be a pretty straightforward (and simple) way to strip off the hardwater buildup before hand.


----------



## Guapa1 (May 4, 2008)

Good thread, not sure if I'm joining this as I might have my hair in cornrows for the a month from this week, but I do need to baby my ends. What to do?

Good luck everyone.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 4, 2008)

I found some Elasta QP DPR-11 today, I remembered a place that would likely carry it.  Yesterday I DC'd with Jason Biotin conditioner mixed with honey / olive oil / and safflower oil.  I shampooed with Jason Biotin with baking soda..my hair squeeked it was so clean .

I then used my aloe / rosewater spray / Giovanni Direct leave-in / sealed with Vatika oil and put Mega-Tek on my scalp.  That sounds like a lot, but it wasn't so bad...


----------



## tycoles (May 4, 2008)

Aggie said:


> tycoles, the reason why your hair seems hard is because you are deep conditioning with a protein conditioner however mild it is, it is still a protein conditioner and by what I understand, you are not following it up with a moisturizing conditioner, am I correct?
> 
> Well my suggestion is go out and look for a moisturizing deep conditioner and give the protein a rest for a couple of weeks for now. Try the Pantene R/N hair conditioning mask in the brown jar - that's an excellent choice and it's not expensive either. I like that one but I also like Kenra moisturizing conditioner and Mizani moisturefuse. Many of us here like Queen Helene cholesterol as well. You may also try Nexxus humectress, Nexxus humectin, Keracare humecto (in the tub), and Biolage ultra-conditioning balm, these are just a few of the ones you can start looking for.
> 
> I know for sure, you will also have to use more water-based moisturizer on your hair ends, sealed with an oil of your choice and maybe even baggy 2 or 3 nights a week until your hair's moisture level is restored and it doesn't feel so hard anymore, okay? HHG.


 

Thanks for the advice.  Do you know if Elast DPR-11 is a protein?  I have some of that and used it for my second dc tonight.  My is still a little hard but feels much better.  Especially after baggying.  I will probably pick up some of the mizani conditioner next week.


----------



## Aggie (May 4, 2008)

Anashja said:


> I have no pic... to "breakage damaged shy" to show anyone... but I did my first DC on May 2nd - 30 minutes under dryer...and then I ended up cleaning the house so about 45 minutes for DC (15 min w/o heat) I used Nadia's Fortifying Masque w/ Oyin Juice and Berries leave in. I'm DC'ing tonight..probably will just do Garnier Strengthening Mud Masque (first time to try it) w/ Coco Oil on top...


 
Anashja, we are all about comraderie here, please share your pic so that when you get where you want to be, we can celebrate your successes with you. Don't go it alone honey. We will support your efforts, okay? So come on....you can do it.....share.


----------



## Aggie (May 4, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I think O'Ding on moisture, esp. for a natural, is MUCH easier to fix than going overboard on protein is, so I always suggest a very light protein treatment - and done no more than once a month.  I don't have any product suggestions, as I usually make 'homemade' protein treats....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I just bought some of this and it already arrived in the mail too as I don't always wash my hair in the shower, so I bought it for when I wash my hair in the sink.


----------



## Aggie (May 4, 2008)

Guapa1 said:


> Good thread, not sure if I'm joining this as I might have my hair in cornrows for the a month from this week, but I do need to baby my ends. What to do?
> 
> Good luck everyone.


 
Well Guapa1, the challenge won't end until the end of the year so if you want to join when you take down your cornrows, you welcomed to at that time.


----------



## Aggie (May 4, 2008)

tycoles said:


> Thanks for the advice.* Do you know if Elast DPR-11 is a protein?* I have some of that and used it for my second dc tonight. My is still a little hard but feels much better. Especially after baggying. I will probably pick up some of the mizani conditioner next week.


 
No it isn't a protein conditioner so that one is fine.


----------



## Lavendar (May 4, 2008)

Had a great overnight protein DC....Aphogee intensive reconstructor mixed with aloe vera gel and Hairveda Methi Sativa.  Immediately took the mushy feel away from too many overnight moisturizing DC.  Hair feels strong and thick, but soft.  It seems to have curbed some of the breakage from over conditioning as well.  I was really skimping on the protein...ladies remember to throw in the protein.  I am resolving to do every 3rd DC as a protein condish.


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 5, 2008)

I washed with red clover CON and deep conditioned with CB Smoothe Reconstructor.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 5, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Overnight...this is more than okay.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (May 5, 2008)

So here's my update.  I DC'd on Tuesday (4/29 - a little early), Thursday (5/1) and Sunday (5/4).  It's hard for me to stay under the dryer for 30 mins.  Each time I only lasted 20 mins, but I slept with the DC in overnight.


----------



## 25Nona (May 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Here is my update.  Tonight I did my second DC, did one on 5/1 and did the second tonight.  Since starting the forum, I suffered a slight set back (one night I did a ACV and lemon juice rinse and something went wrong) and for the last month or so my hair just hasn't been right.  Since then I've experience a great deal of breakage and had to trim up my ends a bit because I was starting to see a W form in the back, so I'm hoping that this challenge will put me back on track.  I've noticed when I wash my hair and it's wet, it feels like its stripped (guess that is the right way to describe it), and I don't know what to do to cure it.

Any Hoo, I started my DC'd with massaging Neem oil on my scalp, and Biolage conditioning balm with a heating cap for about 30 min.  I then washed twice with KeraCare hydrating shampoo, then DC'd again with KeraCare Humecto mixed with EVOO for another 40 min under the heating cap.  The end result is that my hair feels light and really nice after my saran wrap, but when it was wet and I was doing my roller set I had the same straw feeling.  As far as my leave in goes I use Lacio Lacio with SAA and Glycerin added and Organix anti breakage serum, after my hair is set, I add Lozione drops on the scalp and then sit under the dryer.  I just purchased some Porosity control conditioner (thanks Tiffers) off of ebay and I will begin to mix it in with my DC and hopefully this will help.

I'm 7 wks post and am scheduled to relax next week, but I'm going to put it off because the new growth isn't that bad, so I'm going to hold off a bit and try to get my hair back in shape.

(tried posting my starting pic but was having an issue with size so I will try again later).


----------



## Twisties (May 5, 2008)

This weekend I DC'd with Aubrey Organics GPB on dry hair for 15 minutes w/heat, and 15 minutes without. 

Then washed with my Nioxin and used the Scalp Therapy for 5 minutes. 

Applied IC Heat Serum, Plaited and air dried, Flat ironed and curled.


----------



## miami74 (May 5, 2008)

Lavendar said:


> Had a great overnight protein DC....Aphogee intensive reconstructor mixed with aloe vera gel and Hairveda Methi Sativa.  Immediately took the mushy feel away from too many overnight moisturizing DC.  Hair feels strong and thick, but soft.  It seems to have curbed some of the breakage from over conditioning as well.  I was really skimping on the protein...ladies remember to throw in the protein.  I am resolving to do every 3rd DC as a protein condish.



Good idea! Thanks.


----------



## MrsWatson (May 5, 2008)

Hey all,

I DC'd overnight with an ORS replenishing Pack. Woke up this morning and rinsed and co washed with a cheapie V05 conditioner. My hair looks and feels absolutely MARVELOUS! DCing overnight might have to become part of my weekly routine!


----------



## joyandfaith (May 5, 2008)

I DC'd overnight with Aphogee Intensive 2 min reconstructor and co-washed this morning with Redken All-Soft.  I was scared to do it overnight after reading some threads yesterday where people said it made their hair feel like mush, but it worked wonderfully for me.  I also noticed much less shedding.  

Question: Is the Aphogee 2 min reconstructor a protein treatment? If so, how often should I do protein.  Thanks.


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2008)

Mrs. Verde said:


> So here's my update. I DC'd on Tuesday (4/29 - a little early), Thursday (5/1) and Sunday (5/4). It's hard for me to stay under the dryer for 30 mins. Each time I only lasted 20 mins, but I slept with the DC in overnight.


Wow, Mrs. V, you're on a roll.


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> I DC'd overnight with Aphogee Intensive 2 min reconstructor and co-washed this morning with Redken All-Soft. I was scared to do it overnight after reading some threads yesterday where people said it made their hair feel like mush, but it worked wonderfully for me. I also noticed much less shedding.
> 
> Question: *Is the Aphogee 2 min reconstructor a protein treatment? If so, how often should I do protein. Thanks*.


 
Yes it is a protein, but it's a mild one, however, it should be used no more than once a week or once every 2-3 weeks depending on your hair's need for it. I wouldn't do an overnight DC treatment with a protein conditioner though. It is very easy to overload on protein and very hard to normalize the hair once this happens. My recommendation is to condition with protein for about 30 minutes and then DC with a moisturizing deep conditioner afterwards for another 30 minutes to an hour. HTH


----------



## ImFree27 (May 6, 2008)

i'm dc'ing tonight with neutrogena deep conditioner, sulfur, hot six oil with ginsing, I think i'm sleep in it because I'm tierd and wash in the moring, I also did a scalp scrub with brown sugar and v05 conditioner


----------



## JerriBlank (May 6, 2008)

Okay so i'm in braids right.
So i take down like,three braids to see what the result of my new mix will be like.
I used a Cabot protein pack($.50 at Big lots), some elasta qp dr-11,and some Venetian Blends.

I'm in love y'all

I need to get me some alter ego nequal condish with linseed oil,because that's why i bought the Venetian Blends(for the linseed oil),but i get more value from the alter ego.
My hair is soooooo soft right now!
This mix will def be in my staple stuff from now on


----------



## DivaD04 (May 6, 2008)

i don't have any citric acid...i could look into that tho and i just ordered some Aphogee 2 minute keratin reconstructor last night or i think the other night from one of aggie's suggestions. i've been adding silk peptide powder to my co and coconut milk power...if i read correctly somewhere it said that spp has a lil protein in...ehhh right??? well i'm plan to add the aphogee to my dc's once a week and i'm thinking, well, yeah i'm thinking a protein treatment once a month.
okay cough up a homemade recipe! if thats easier than me ordering online and then pay for double shipping, i'm game. 



JustKiya said:


> I think O'Ding on moisture, esp. for a natural, is MUCH easier to fix than going overboard on protein is, so I always suggest a very light protein treatment - and done no more than once a month.  I don't have any product suggestions, as I usually make 'homemade' protein treats....
> 
> Oooh, hard water sucks - do you ahve any citric acid? It acts as a chelator, and would be a pretty straightforward (and simple) way to strip off the hardwater buildup before hand.


----------



## clever (May 6, 2008)

DC'd last night with tigi


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 6, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> Okay so i'm in braids right.
> So i take down like,three braids to see what the result of my new mix will be like.
> I used a Cabot protein pack($.50 at Big lots), some elasta qp dr-11,and some Venetian Blends.
> 
> ...


Isn't Linseed oil the same as Flax seed oil? If so I think I'll put a spoon full in some conditioner that I have. I've been eyeballing that in the fridge and thinking of trying it in a deep conditioner. It's good for the insides, it should be good for the hair on the outside too


----------



## Anashja (May 6, 2008)

I missed my opportunity the other day to DC. So I made up last night and did an overnight DC. First I washed w/ Garnier Melting Conditioner - 5 minutes. Then I got some Avocado Conditioner (Shescentit) and Coco Oil, left in over night...rinsed this morning, than I had to run out for errands... no time to dry so it was an air dry day...by the time I was done from Walmart, Picture drop off and haircuts for the boys...I had to come home and mow my lawn... did that... probably sweated out half of the conditioner... jumped into the shower (AAAAHHHHH), scrubbed for an exfoliation from the grit and grim ... rinsed my hair and put in a leave in conditioner of Juice & Berries (Oyin)...fell asleep and just woke up not too long ago to get ready for my exam tonight in contract law...but my hair sure does feel nice...hehe. Nxt DC expected for Friday night...


----------



## Tarae (May 6, 2008)

I DC'ed Sunday on dry hair w/ ORS Mayo for about an hour.

Might DC again tomorrow but I think it might be time to end this stretch this weekend.  IDK yet.


----------



## Aggie (May 6, 2008)

DivaD04 said:


> i don't have any citric acid...i could look into that tho and i just ordered some Aphogee 2 minute *keratin reconstructor* last night or i think the other night from one of aggie's suggestions. i've been adding silk peptide powder to my co and coconut milk power...if i read correctly somewhere it said that spp has a lil protein in...ehhh right??? well i'm plan to add the aphogee to my dc's once a week and i'm thinking, well, yeah i'm thinking a protein treatment once a month.
> okay cough up a homemade recipe! if thats easier than me ordering online and then pay for double shipping, i'm game.


 
DivaD04 please remember that aphogee 2 minute keratin reconstructor is a protein conditioner and if you use it once a week, still follow it up with a moisturizing deep conditioner, okay?


----------



## joyandfaith (May 6, 2008)

Tarae said:


> I DC'ed Sunday on dry hair w/ ORS Mayo for about an hour.
> 
> Might DC again tomorrow but I think it might be time to end this stretch this weekend.  IDK yet.



Your hair is so pretty Tarae


----------



## Laila82 (May 6, 2008)

*I'M IN!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Blessed2bless (May 6, 2008)

I dc tuesday and saturday of last week. I used aphrogee 2 min. for 30 mins and then keracare humect. 20 mins and rinsed and did tlc sunsilk for 2 mins. My water is very hard here... so i purchase a showerhead  water softener b4 i do another dc this week. Once my dh installs it i'll do this process again.


----------



## Aggie (May 6, 2008)

Blessed2bless said:


> I dc tuesday and saturday of last week. I used aphrogee 2 min. for 30 mins and then keracare humect. 20 mins and rinsed and did tlc sunsilk for 2 mins. My water is very hard here... so i purchase a showerhead water softener b4 i do another dc this week. Once my dh installs it i'll do this process again.


 
Great idea on the shower filter. I just bought one myself.


----------



## moonglowdiva (May 6, 2008)

I am currently d/c as we speak. generic humectric mixed with hot oil treatment. I will get under dryer for 25 mins after this. ~ttfn.


----------



## Duchesse (May 6, 2008)

I'm Dc'ing w/ a mix of Elasta DPR and safflower oil overnight, anything to help me with these killa splits


----------



## miami74 (May 6, 2008)

I am under the dryer as we speak.  I'm DC'ing for 30 minutes using Queen Helene Cholesterol mixed with EVOO, JBCO & Coconut oil.  I am using the "steam towel wrap" technique that I learned from Southern Tease's blog (www.maneandchic.com ) DIY Techniques/Methods.  I applied my conditioner, put on a plastic cap, put on a hot turban towel and then put on another plastic cap.  Finally got under the dryer for my 30 minute DC.  I think I will do it this way each time I DC.  I'm loving this!  I'm planning to DC again on Thursday.


----------



## tiffers (May 6, 2008)

I dc'ed overnight with Kenra MC


----------



## moni_kerr (May 7, 2008)

juss did a good 'ol DC with pantene mask. I measured my hair and I'm about two inches from MB...so that's my new goal!


----------



## DivaD04 (May 7, 2008)

okie doke, i've been adding silk peptide powder and coconut milk powder to my elvive anti-breakage co is this good enough moisture iyo? i can definitely look ito specifically getting a mdc for when my aphogee arrives. i was thinking about using a tad bit of the protein so that way i can get a fill of it b/c i don't want to od on it.



Aggie said:


> DivaD04 please remember that aphogee 2 minute keratin reconstructor is a protein conditioner and if you use it once a week, still follow it up with a moisturizing deep conditioner, okay?


----------



## Rapunzel2B (May 7, 2008)

I have been DC every 3 days with Keracare Humecto.  I am 8 weeks and 2 days post.  I did a DC and oil rinse on Sunday.  I am getting ready to DC again right now.


----------



## Blessed2bless (May 7, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Great idea on the shower filter. I just bought one myself.


 
Hi Aggie,

I have recieved and email from a friend today about Sista's in Bagdad Irag that are having a hard time with their hair and getting hair products to them. i thought it would be helpful if i could post the email on this board... can you pm me and help me get this info out. I am send them all of my particially used and new products that I have. Along with new items that they are in need of.


----------



## topsyturvy86 (May 7, 2008)

I'm in!  Just pm'd you ... I think I need this. Quick question though ... After deep conditioning, can I use a leave in conditioner (motions)? Or would that be too much conditioner? Because I read somewhere about too much conditioner making your hair limp and thin.


----------



## missnurselady (May 7, 2008)

I dc'ed last night after my relaxer, damn near fell asleep lol I shall dc again on monday scared to wash my hair again not sure how long after a relaxer I can wash but to be on the safe side monday is the day.


----------



## Aggie (May 7, 2008)

topsyturvy86 said:


> I'm in!  Just pm'd you ... I think I need this. Quick question though ... After deep conditioning, can I use a leave in conditioner (motions)? Or would that be too much conditioner? Because I read somewhere about too much conditioner making your hair limp and thin.


 
It is absolutely recommended to wear a leave-in conditioner becasue it acts like a type of shield/protection for your hair from the elements, sun, wind, etc. It has the same effect as putting on SPF protection on your skin. Some leave-ins can double as daily moisturizers as well, like lacio lacio and salerm 21. Don't skip this step if you can help it. HTH.


----------



## Aggie (May 7, 2008)

missnurselady said:


> I dc'ed last night after my relaxer, damn near fell asleep lol I shall dc again on monday scared to wash my hair again not sure how long after a relaxer I can wash but to be on the safe side monday is the day.


 
If you just had a relaxer, it is advised that your next wash should include at least a 20 minute protein treatment followed by some moisturizing deep conditioning for at least 30 minutes. This helps to fortify the cuticle bonds of the hair after the damaging effect of the relaxer, okay?


----------



## Tarae (May 7, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> Your hair is so pretty Tarae


Thank you!


----------



## Aggie (May 7, 2008)

DivaD04 said:


> okie doke, i've been adding silk peptide powder and coconut milk powder to my elvive anti-breakage co is this good enough moisture iyo? i can definitely look ito specifically getting a mdc for when my aphogee arrives. i was thinking about using a tad bit of the protein so that way i can get a fill of it b/c i don't want to od on it.


 
I cannot make recommendations on the coconut milk personally because my hair does not respond well to it and I have not tried silk peptide powder. I have tried silk amino acids and I do like that one, however, you should still get a MDC to make sure that you dont OD on protein.


----------



## Aggie (May 7, 2008)

moni_kerr said:


> juss did a good 'ol DC with pantene mask. I measured my hair and I'm about two inches from MB...so that's my new goal!


 
Good Luck on achieving your next hair goal Moni_Kerr.


----------



## ImFree27 (May 7, 2008)

I DC today with Jason's Biton Conditioner, Nature's Gate Aloe Vera Moisturzining conditioner, some oils, sulfur, and honey


----------



## ImFree27 (May 7, 2008)

DivaD04 said:


> okie doke, i've been adding silk peptide powder and coconut milk powder to my elvive anti-breakage co is this good enough moisture iyo? i can definitely look ito specifically getting a mdc for when my aphogee arrives. i was thinking about using a tad bit of the protein so that way i can get a fill of it b/c i don't want to od on it.


 
what does silk peptide do?


----------



## sevetlana (May 7, 2008)

Does it make sense to do a clarifying after a pre-poo?

I plan to D.C. on dry hair with oils (olive, castor coconut oil) and a conditioner (keracare humetco). then when I rinse it out i use baking soda in warm water, after that i will dc again (pantene R/N).


----------



## JustKiya (May 7, 2008)

Ahh, that really is lovely. I did my workout/DC combo again today - I've settled on Wed/Sat as my DC schedule, because on the real, I'm not going to be able to fit in hair duties twice during the work week.


----------



## Aggie (May 7, 2008)

shatarip said:


> I DC today with Jason's Biton Conditioner, Nature's Gate Aloe Vera Moisturzining conditioner, some oils, sulfur, and honey


 
shatarip how is that Nature's Gate con working for you? I want to try that one. Let me know.


----------



## song_of_serenity (May 7, 2008)

I used my Ayu powders Sunday night and D.C'd with Alter Ego garlic for about an hour, no heat.

Tonight is wash day again, and I'm sitting here with Alter Ego on my head again, but only for 45 minutes this time, again, no heat. I used to have a dry spot at the front of my head, that seemed to be there like a DAY after washing, but since I actually took time to D.C, it's gone!

Hoping to make APL by next touch up (June 7th) I know this will help.  HHG, ladies!
ETA:
I see I SHOULD invest in a leave in as well! 
~*Janelle~*

P.S
Any other D.C's I should try?  Open to suggestions!


----------



## Mrs. Verde (May 7, 2008)

Currently sitting under the dryer DC'ing with Nacidit Olive oil DC (added some castor oil).  This is my first time using it, so we see how works.


----------



## 25Nona (May 8, 2008)

Mrs. Verde said:


> Currently sitting under the dryer DC'ing with Nacidit Olive oil DC (added some castor oil). This is my first time using it, so we see how works.


 

Wow!!!!!!! We were definitely thinking alike on this one, because I DC'd with the same thing except I added honey and rose mary to mine.  I added to dry hair and sat with my heating cap for 1 hr.  I followed up with my KeraCare hydrating poo, and 25 min of Humecto with a plastic cap only, then rinsed.  My hair has been pretty wacky lately, but as I was rinsing it felt really soft and moisturized.  One thing I know for sure is that I had wayyyyyyyy less breakage than what I've been havin.  I'll see how things work out after I'm done under the dryer, but so far from what I can tell this is definitely a keeper.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (May 8, 2008)

DC'd on dry hair with ORS hair Mayo. I dont add anything extra to conditioners. Im too lazy and dont feel a difference when I do.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 8, 2008)

-subscribing-

even if i can't join there are LOTS of great tips in here! i have three different hair types i'm trying to learn about (mine, my mom's and my sister's) so this is awesome. i will try to start when i buy some more DC. good luck ladies!


----------



## Blossssom (May 8, 2008)

Really?  Deep conditioning... *I can't remember the last time I had one; it's time*

Your hair is very pretty... 

I don't know if I can stand thicker hair, though.


----------



## DivaD04 (May 8, 2008)

shatarip said:


> what does silk peptide do?


 
I've gotten mine from fnwl so here's their exerpt:
Silk Peptide Powder consists of 18 silk amino acids.In formulations, the skin protein can be absorbed into the skin and hair to provide moisture balance and to promote suppleness, shine and elasticity. It imparts a silky, smooth feel to the skin. Use at 2 - 5% by weight in creams, lotions, shampoos, conditioners, bubble baths, shower gels and other skin and hair care products.


----------



## DivaD04 (May 8, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I cannot make recommendations on the coconut milk personally because my hair does not respond well to it and I have not tried silk peptide powder. I have tried silk amino acids and I do like that one, however, you should still get a MDC to make sure that you dont OD on protein.


 
thx aggie, the mdc has been on my mind so i will grab one. i've been looking 4 saa 4 a month now where can i find some?


----------



## naturalsigma (May 8, 2008)

5-4-08 I dc'd with Mizani Hydra fuse. My texture felt weird.
5-7-08 I dc'd after washing my hair. I dc'd using avacado,mayo,peppermint oil, gylcerin, aloe, msm, honey and 2 dollops of Mizani Hydra Fuse. My texture was weird again. I think I am going back to DC before I was my hair always comes out softer.


----------



## naturalsigma (May 8, 2008)

DivaDO4 you can order SAA online from lotioncrafter.

http://www.lotioncrafter.com/store/Formulary-p-10.html


----------



## missnurselady (May 8, 2008)

Gotcha Aggie, I was thinking of doing my Aphogee Treatment havent had one in about 3 months. Do you think thats too strong or will I be ok?



Aggie said:


> If you just had a relaxer, it is advised that your next wash should include at least a 20 minute protein treatment followed by some moisturizing deep conditioning for at least 30 minutes. This helps to fortify the cuticle bonds of the hair after the damaging effect of the relaxer, okay?


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 8, 2008)

Dc'd last night with Affirm 5in1 and then Mizani moisturefuse. I am trying to use these two up so I can use ORS mayo and Keracare Humecto exclusively.


----------



## DivaD04 (May 8, 2008)

naturalsigma said:


> DivaDO4 you can order SAA online from lotioncrafter.
> 
> http://www.lotioncrafter.com/store/Formulary-p-10.html


 thx girlie


----------



## naturalsigma (May 8, 2008)

Mandy4610 how does the Mizani turn your texture? I can't get rid of mine quick enough I have the jumbo bottle  not to mention I have some infusium 23 I need to get rid of. I want to start using LeKair Cholesterol Plus for my dc I wand to try out the ORS to. I don't want to become a PJ.


----------



## CokoQt (May 8, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## MD_Lady (May 8, 2008)

I'm in! This will be my first LHCF challenge.


----------



## bbdgirl (May 8, 2008)

I forgot to update:
Sunday: DC with Garnier color shield  
Tuesday: DC with DOO GRO (really good), no cones either!!! yay


----------



## Aggie (May 8, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> -subscribing-
> 
> even if i can't join there are LOTS of great tips in here! i have three different hair types i'm trying to learn about (mine, my mom's and my sister's) so this is awesome. i will try to start when i buy some more DC. good luck ladies!


 
Welcome lilsparkle and have fun.


----------



## Aggie (May 8, 2008)

Blossssom said:


> Really? Deep conditioning... *I can't remember the last time I had one; it's time*
> 
> Your hair is very pretty...
> 
> I don't know if I can stand thicker hair, though.


 
Well let us know if you want to join okay?


----------



## Aggie (May 8, 2008)

DivaD04 said:


> thx aggie, the mdc has been on my mind so i will grab one. i've been looking 4 saa 4 a month now where can i find some?


 
I order mine online through www.lotioncrafter.com. I also order a few other things on that site like honeyquat and aloe vera gel - great site, check it out.


----------



## Aggie (May 8, 2008)

naturalsigma said:


> 5-4-08 *I dc'd with Mizani Hydra fuse. My texture felt weird.*
> 5-7-08 I dc'd after washing my hair. I dc'd using avacado,mayo,peppermint oil, gylcerin, aloe, msm, honey and 2 dollops of Mizani Hydra Fuse. My texture was weird again. I think I am going back to DC before I was my hair always comes out softer.


 
MY hair hates mizani hydrafuse too. I had a whole 32 oz bottle that I gave to one of my nieces.


----------



## Aggie (May 8, 2008)

missnurselady said:


> Gotcha Aggie, I was thinking of doing my Aphogee Treatment havent had one in about 3 months. Do you think thats too strong or will I be ok?


 
Either of the Aphogee treatments would be okay especially if you haven't used any protein in 3 months. If you have the aphogee 2 minute keratin reconstructor, it;s mild enough to be used once a week or every 2 weeks.


----------



## tycoles (May 8, 2008)

I did my dc on dry hair last night.  I used the Elasta QP DPR11 and my hair still feels a little hard. I put a little NTM anti-frizz creme in and it softened up.  Also baggying right now.  I can't wait until the weekend.  I am gonna buy some of that Mizani and hope that makes a difference. I think I will dc on Saturday and use a clairfyer to poo.


----------



## michaela (May 8, 2008)

I Dc today and got my hair pressed!(dont know how long that will last) but my sister came to me and she said i dont know what you are doing to your hair but whatever the crap that you are putting on your hair is working...it was dark in the room and she started to yell turn on the light turn on the light i can tell it has grown your hair has never been that long my mom called me from her job asking if it had grown i told her yes even though when my hair was natural i would tell them that all the time oh well....
They would always laugh at me but now....well you should know the rest!


----------



## IntoMyhair (May 8, 2008)

First dc of the week with lustersilk aloe vera cholesterol been on my head for about a hour now will rinse out in the shower around 11pm. 
I will dc again on sunday to make the 2 a week quote.


----------



## tiffers (May 8, 2008)

I just dc'd with one of shescentit's conditioners, can't remember which one.... But my hair smells


----------



## cutenaynay (May 8, 2008)

me too. you can add me in also


----------



## 25Nona (May 8, 2008)

I have to say I'm lovin the way my hair came out with the Nacidit Olive Oil condish concoction I made.  I'm going to stick to using it the next few weeks and see if it continues to make a difference.


----------



## miami74 (May 8, 2008)

I'm DCing again tonight, as I speak, with Queen Helene Cholesterol  mixed with ORS OO Replenishing pak.  I will DC again on Sunday.  I'm DCing 3xs a week.  Is that too much?


----------



## Healthb4Length (May 9, 2008)

Will be DCing today with Shescentit's Fortifying Mask for 1hr (30 Minutes with Heat and 30 without), afterwards I'll rollerset. I just love the smell of this mask and how it makes my hair feels.


----------



## oooop2 (May 9, 2008)

Is it to late to join?  If not, I would love too.


----------



## topsyturvy86 (May 9, 2008)

Did my first deep condition yesterday with silk elements mega choleterol ... I have the aphogee 2 min reconstructor as well so I think i'll rotate them. Use the silk elements deep conditioner with my weekly shampoo and then aphogee with my mid week deep condition. 

My starting length is here : http://public.fotki.com/topsyturvy86/

I made a new album just for it so I can track my progress prolly every 2 weeks


----------



## Aggie (May 9, 2008)

missprincess011 said:


> I Dc today and got my hair pressed!(dont know how long that will last) but my sister came to me* and she said i dont know what you are doing to your hair but whatever the crap that you are putting on your hair is working...*it was dark in the room and she started to yell turn on the light turn on the light i can tell it has grown your hair has never been that long my mom called me from her job asking if it had grown i told her yes even though when my hair was natural i would tell them that all the time oh well....
> They would always laugh at me but now....well you should know the rest!


Congratulations missprincess011 on your success. Keep it up.

ETA: Welcome to all new challengers.


----------



## Aggie (May 9, 2008)

tycoles said:


> I did my dc on dry hair last night. I used the Elasta QP DPR11 and my hair still feels a little hard. I put a little NTM anti-frizz creme in and it softened up. Also baggying right now. I can't wait until the weekend. I am gonna buy some of that Mizani and hope that makes a difference. I think I will dc on Saturday and use a clairfyer to poo.


 
Hi tycoles, I am making a new recommendation on the Elasta QP DPR 11 and that is to chuck it. I think that either the formula has changed in that conditioner or something else is horribly wrong with it. Many ladies are not getting good results with it. I find that when I use it with a hot oil rinse then add the Elasta QP DPR 11, then put it on my hair, it works a lot better this way. Perhaps try this method first and if it still doesn't work, then chuck it.


----------



## JustKiya (May 10, 2008)

I'm doing a clarifying DC tonight - I'm debating whether to leave it in overnight or not.... I can tell, already though, that my hair is MUCH happier.  

Thanks for this challenge, Aggie!


----------



## Silver (May 10, 2008)

Sigh
I had to put braids in, my sister and mom were complaining about me washing so often (just started like twice a week). I won't be able to deep condition until I take these out at the end of the month.  My mom also used up the camera batteries so I have no starter pics.


----------



## JustKiya (May 10, 2008)

Silver said:


> Sigh
> I had to put braids in, my sister and mom were complaining about me washing so often (just started like twice a week). I won't be able to deep condition until I take these out at the end of the month.  My mom also used up the camera batteries so I have no starter pics.



You can - and should - DC in braids. Just because your hair is braided up doesn't mean that your hair underneath suddenly doesn't need moisture anymore. 

Water down your usual DC a little, and work it into your hair/braids - then rinse out, as usual. 

And as far as your sister and mom complaining - it's your hair, not theirs. If they are fussing about the bathroom time, switch things up and handle your hair in your room - don't let them distract you from what you know is good for your hair. 

HHG!


----------



## Silver (May 10, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> You can - and should - DC in braids. Just because your hair is braided up doesn't mean that your hair underneath suddenly doesn't need moisture anymore.
> 
> Water down your usual DC a little, and work it into your hair/braids - then rinse out, as usual.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks! I'm not sure about DC in braids I know I should but my hair is natural and will go poof (and I use cheap braiding hair).  But the handling my hair in my room thing is a great option for me. I might just bring a basin of water in my room next time they complain about the bathroom.  Really I never thought about doing my hair in my room.


----------



## DivaD04 (May 10, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I order mine online through www.lotioncrafter.com. I also order a few other things on that site like honeyquat and aloe vera gel - great site, check it out.


 

great, thank you


----------



## Aggie (May 10, 2008)

Silver said:


> Thanks! I'm not sure about DC in braids I know I should but my hair is natural and will go poof (and I use cheap braiding hair). But the handling my hair in my room thing is a great option for me. I might just bring a basin of water in my room next time they complain about the bathroom. Really I never thought about doing my hair in my room.


 
Silver, go out and purchase a natural sponge and sponge diluted DC in your scalp and hair - that's what I do when I wear my braids. While the Dc is in your hair, you can still cover with a plastic cap for 30 minutes under a dryer or simply keep it in without heat and wash out after about an hour.


----------



## Rapunzel2B (May 10, 2008)

I am under my bonnet dryer right now.  I am doing my usual DC on dry hair with Keracare Humecto and I plan to do an oil rinse with Jojoba oil.  I will add my leave-in after rinsing and pin up and air dry.  I am currently 8 weeks and 5 days post and my hair is loving the DC's.  I DC'd Sunday, Wednesday and today.  My next DC will be on Tuesday.


----------



## oooop2 (May 10, 2008)

Just finished DCing after my henna treatment.


----------



## Rapunzel2B (May 10, 2008)

I tried to post my starting picture but for some reason it is not working.  Oh well I will try again and eventually get it figured out.


----------



## morehairplease (May 10, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Silver, go out and purchase a natural sponge and sponge diluted DC in your scalp and hair - that's what I do when I wear my braids. While the Dc is in your hair, you can still cover with a plastic cap for 30 minutes under a dryer or simply keep it in without heat and wash out after about an hour.





thanks for sharing this! I have always wondered how to actually dc in braids. When I wore braids I did not dc and you could tell once I took the braids out.


----------



## Healthb4Length (May 10, 2008)

Ok I DC'ed last night with Shescentit's Fortifying Mask. OMG my hair is so soft and moisturized and bouncy!! That stuff is the best I tell ya!!!! SweetCashew has a customer for life!!! Did I mention that my hair was so moist afterwards that I didn't have to add any other moisturizers? Yeah it's that good! I used a little Nairobi Setting Lotion and slapped in some Curlformers and I have a nice hair do. My hair smells so good and it is so bouncy!!


----------



## princessnad (May 10, 2008)

DCd with yogurt and maple syrup and other natural stuff on thursday.


----------



## jaded_faerie (May 10, 2008)

I'd like to join this challenge!

DC'ing right now with Biolage


----------



## Aggie (May 10, 2008)

oooop2 said:


> Just finished DCing after my henna treatment.


 
Your hair is beautiful oooop2. Very thick. I will be henna-ing this week-end too.


----------



## Aggie (May 10, 2008)

tishee said:


> thanks for sharing this! I have always wondered how to actually dc in braids. When I wore braids I did not dc and you could tell once I took the braids out.


I know. I just took my braids out last night and I had no difficulty getting them out.


----------



## Aggie (May 10, 2008)

jaded_faerie said:


> I'd like to join this challenge!
> 
> DC'ing right now with Biolage


Welcome JF.

ETA: I am DC-ing overnight baggy-style with Queen Helene Cholesterol conditioning cream. My henna treatment is being released overnight as well. I will be applying the henna to my hair in the morning and DC-ing again tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (May 11, 2008)

DC'ing as I type with a new dominican product.  Too lazy to get up and to get the name.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 11, 2008)

ok i've been lurking in this thread a few days...went and bought some stuff today so i'm officially in (trying it through the end of august anyway).

i just DC'd with cantu shea butter repair creme or something like that...it was between that and the pantene mask at wal-mart b/c the BSS's were all closed by the time i made it out the house tonight  and there was more in this jar for the same price (i have 3 heads in this house to take care of!)...seems ok so far but i spiked it with EVOO just because. has anyone used this? the search feature is acting up so i can't find any reviews although i THINK i remember seeing one the other day...


----------



## michaela (May 11, 2008)

Small set back Ladies im on pause of all challenges right Now
im focusing more on the health of my hair than the length 
right now i really want to find what works best for me!
i wish u all luck on this Challenge but i will be back next month or so maybe


----------



## MissFallon (May 11, 2008)

I am down for this. I have been stuck at the same spot for a while and hopefully this challenge will help me. I am going to be alternating between Motions CPR, Pantene R&N mask, and Lustrasilk Cholesterol. I am going to try to DC atleast 2x a week.


----------



## oooop2 (May 11, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Your hair is beautiful oooop2. Very thick. I will be henna-ing this week-end too.


 
Thanks so much for the compliment


----------



## Aggie (May 11, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> ok i've been lurking in this thread a few days...went and bought some stuff today so i'm officially in (trying it through the end of august anyway).
> 
> i just DC'd with *cantu shea butter repair creme *or something like that...it was between that and the pantene mask at wal-mart b/c the BSS's were all closed by the time i made it out the house tonight  and there was more in this jar for the same price (i have 3 heads in this house to take care of!)...seems ok so far but i spiked it with EVOO just because. has anyone used this? the search feature is acting up so i can't find any reviews although i THINK i remember seeing one the other day...


 
Hey lilsparkle, many of the ladies complain about their hair getting really crunchy using the Cantu, I believe it's because it has protein in it. If it is the leave-in one, I only use it for rollersetting and nothing else. It leaves my hair too stiff and lifeless.


----------



## Aggie (May 11, 2008)

missprincess011 said:


> Small set back Ladies im on pause of all challenges right Now
> im focusing more on the health of my hair than the length
> right now i really want to find what works best for me!
> i wish u all luck on this Challenge but i will be back next month or so maybe


We're sorry to hear you have to go missprincess. I just moved you from the challenge, let us know when you are ready to return, okay? Good luck finding what works for your hair.


----------



## The Sweetest B (May 11, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Hi tycoles, I am making a new recommendation on the Elasta QP DPR 11 and that is to chuck it. I think that either the formula has changed in that conditioner or something else is horribly wrong with it. Many ladies are not getting good results with it. I find that when I use it with a hot oil rinse then add the Elasta QP DPR 11, then put it on my hair, it works a lot better this way. Perhaps try this method first and if it still doesn't work, then chuck it.


 
I am so glad I came here this morning.  I was wondering about Elasta QP DPR 11.  I picked upsome because of all the reviews and it was in Sistaslick's articles as a recommendation.  I used it but was not to thrill, did not see what all the rave was about.  I decided to give it another try, this time I mixed in 1/4 cup of honey and a 1/4 cup of evoo to one cup of DPR still not feeling the results.  I guess I will have to run out and pick up something else to DC with today.  I am not really in this challenge since I was not sure that I could wash more than once a week with my schedule.  I did manage to squeeze in a wash on Thursday.  Got to find a great moisturing DC.  ORS was so so for me as well and that has protien.  I think my protein may be okay for now but I may need to focus on more moisture for now as my hair is a little dry and I am knocking on 8 wks post attempting to do my first strecth.


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 11, 2008)

I am loving this challenge. So far it is working quite good with my schedule. I love sitting under the dryer and studing, killing two birds with one stone, its pefect. I just need a better dryer. My table top one gets a little uncomfortable at times. I desperately need a pibbs, especially now that my Twa is growing out and I am DCing more often.
Thanks Aggie, for starting this challenge.


----------



## Aggie (May 11, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> I am loving this challenge. So far it is working quite good with my schedule. I love sitting under the dryer and studing, killing two birds with one stone, its pefect. I just need a better dryer. My table top one gets a little uncomfortable at times. I desperately need a pibbs, especially now that my Twa is growing out and I am DCing more often.
> *Thanks Aggie, for starting this challenge.[/*quote]
> 
> You're welcomed honey. I love DC-ing my hair too.  I did an overnight DC last night and now I have some henna in my hair. I will keep it in for about 2 more hours, wash out then get dressed to go out for the evening. My niece is celebrating her B-Day today.


----------



## Tarae (May 11, 2008)

Last night I used Ion Intensive Therapy for 15 minutes, followed by Silk Elements for about 30 minutes.

So far, my hair is feeling pretty good


----------



## MissTical (May 11, 2008)

Hey ya'll this is my 1 May starting pic air dried after dc'ing overnight... I know it's a little late, but forgive me I'm a newbie:blondboob.  

Friday night I DC'd with Kera Care Humecto overnight and rinsed and air dried Sat morning.  I'm currently 22 weeks post... will an oil rinse help to relax my ng, also should I do an oil rinse anyway after dc'ing overnight?


----------



## Mrs. Verde (May 11, 2008)

MissTical said:


> Hey ya'll this is my 1 May starting pic air dried after dc'ing overnight... I know it's a little late, but forgive me I'm a newbie:blondboob.
> 
> Friday night I DC'd with Kera Care Humecto overnight and rinsed and air dried Sat morning. I'm currently 22 weeks post... *will an oil rinse help to relax my ng, also should I do an oil rinse anyway after dc'ing overnight?*


I have read a couple of threads about lime juice and coconut milk loosening NG. You should check them out.


----------



## moni_kerr (May 11, 2008)

Did another DC yesterday..and I'm about to rinse it out now!


----------



## trinigal27 (May 11, 2008)

Just checking in, did another DC on Monday for 2hrs without heat, Thursday 30mins with heat, both times using UBH conditioner, my hair feels much healthier now and my breakage is to a minimum.


----------



## bbdgirl (May 11, 2008)

Checking in...I just washed with TRESemme Themal recovery and DC with DooGro deep Down Intense Penetrating cond. (so good!)for 30 miin w/o heat and 30 min with heat and now I am sitting here with the grey magnetic rollers air drying.


----------



## Daisy'sHair (May 11, 2008)

Pre-treat w/LusterSilk Olive Cholestrol
Shampoo w/ Giovanni Direct Deep Moisture Shampoo
Conditioned w/ Giovanni Direct Deeper Moisture Conditioner
DC w/ LusterSilk Cholestrol
Oil/Cold Rinse w/ Karen's Body Beautiful Coco Mango Hair Oil
Airdryed overnight and flattwisted the next day for my mothers 
day hair.

My hair has never been so moist and soft and this is only my second weekof DCing.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 11, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Hey lilsparkle, many of the ladies complain about their hair getting really crunchy using the Cantu, I believe it's because it has protein in it. If it is the leave-in one, I only use it for rollersetting and nothing else. It leaves my hair too stiff and lifeless.


yeah, after i posted that i tried the search feature again and it worked. i definitely saw that, so maybe i will try it another week then make that final decision. my mom does rollersets so maybe she will like it.

still trucking though...trying to find a good moisturizing DC!


----------



## miami74 (May 11, 2008)

bbdgirl said:


> Checking in...I just washed with TRESemme Themal recovery and DC with DooGro deep Down Intense Penetrating cond. (so good!)for 30 miin w/o heat and 30 min with heat and now I am sitting here with the grey magnetic rollers air drying.



_I love the Doo Gro Deep Down Intense Penetrating Condish.  It's one of my staple conditioners_


----------



## miami74 (May 11, 2008)

Today  I deep conditioned with Capilo Avocado Conditioner mixed with a little coconut milk and oils.  I'm still airdrying as we speak, in a rollerset.


----------



## Aggie (May 11, 2008)

I just deep condition my hair with Mizani Moisturefuse for 30 minutes now I'm walking out the door to go out for dinner. I will be relaxing tomorrow I think. I am 21 and a half weeks post and my hair is screaming at me to relax it. I guess I will be dc-ing again tomorrow. My henna treatment came out pretty well but my indigo did not cover as well as I wanted it to, so I will be repeating it next week for better coverage.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 11, 2008)

miami74 said:


> _I love the Doo Gro Deep Down Intense Penetrating Condish. It's one of my staple conditioners_


after these two recommendations i went to the store and bought this (along with some lustrasilk cholesterol)...i will try it sometime this week. i am having a medical procedure this week so i foresee lots of downtime to experiment with DCs and protective styling. way to look at the silver lining


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 11, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I just deep condition my hair with Mizani Moisturefuse for 30 minutes now I'm walking out the door to go out for dinner. I will be relaxing tomorrow I think. I am 21 and a half weeks post and my hair is screaming at me to relax it. I guess I will be dc-ing again tomorrow. My henna treatment came out pretty well but my indigo did not cover as well as I wanted it to, so I will be repeating it next week for better coverage.


Aggie, I am not relaxed anymore, but just wondering. Is it safe to relax within such a short period of washing?


----------



## miami74 (May 12, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> after these two recommendations i went to the store and bought this (along with some lustrasilk cholesterol)...i will try it sometime this week. i am having a medical procedure this week so i foresee lots of downtime to experiment with DCs and protective styling. way to look at the silver lining



Good choice and good luck with your medical procedure.


----------



## Moisture2608 (May 12, 2008)

I just DC'd last night with UBH conditioner.


----------



## miami74 (May 12, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I just deep condition my hair with Mizani Moisturefuse for 30 minutes now I'm walking out the door to go out for dinner. I will be relaxing tomorrow I think. I am 21 and a half weeks post and my hair is screaming at me to relax it. I guess I will be dc-ing again tomorrow. My henna treatment came out pretty well but my indigo did not cover as well as I wanted it to, so I will be repeating it next week for better coverage.



_Did you add anything else to the indigo beside water?  How long did you keep it on for?  Do you find the indigo to be drying on the hair?  I read that someone kept theirs on only for 30 minutes because of the drying effect.  Also, do you go under the dryer with the separate indigo application?  Sorry for the third degree _


----------



## MissTical (May 12, 2008)

Mrs. Verde said:


> I have read a couple of threads about lime juice and coconut milk loosening NG. You should check them out.


 

Thank you... I will deff try this


----------



## Silver (May 12, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Silver, go out and purchase a natural sponge and sponge diluted DC in your scalp and hair - that's what I do when I wear my braids. While the Dc is in your hair, you can still cover with a plastic cap for 30 minutes under a dryer or simply keep it in without heat and wash out after about an hour.


 

Thanks for the sponge tip.  I tried it last night and my hair didn't frizz too much.  I tied it up after to help.  I bought a cellulose sponge from the dollar store.  Is that a natural sponge that your refered to or is there something else you had in mind?


----------



## tiffers (May 12, 2008)

I just pre poo'ed (Jehan Pre Shampoo Oil), washed (Alterna Hemp Shine poo) and dc'ed for 40 minutes with heat (Silk Elements Revive & Restore)

I rollerset my hair (Green Grape Mist, Fantasia IC Heat Protecting Serum and Garnier Anti-Frizz serum) and now I'm sitting under the dryer


----------



## joyandfaith (May 12, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I just pre poo'ed (Jehan Pre Shampoo Oil), washed (Alterna Hemp Shine poo) and dc'ed for 40 minutes with heat (Silk Elements Revive & Restore)
> 
> I rollerset my hair (Green Grape Mist, Fantasia IC Heat Protecting Serum and Garnier Anti-Frizz serum) and now I'm sitting under the dryer



Thanks for putting us on to the Jehan Pre-poo oil...i went online yesterday and ordered a bottle


----------



## tiffers (May 12, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> Thanks for putting us on to the Jehan Pre-poo oil...i went online yesterday and ordered a bottle



  

I hope you love it as much as I do! It smells 

I've been using it for about a month now and my hair is much more moisturized, smooth and more pliable. There have been a few times when I shampood without using the Jehan oil first and  My hair was dry, tangled and I had more breakage than usual. Next wash, I pre poo'ed with Jehan and my hair was bounced right back  This is a permanant staple of mine now.


----------



## Aggie (May 12, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> Aggie, I am not relaxed anymore, but just wondering. Is it safe to relax within such a short period of washing?


 
Ordinarily I would relax about 3 days after a wash but seriously, my 21 and a half weeks of new growth were ridiculous. I couldn't even get a comb through any of it and I felt like I would lose too much hair if I waited. Sometimes you have to go with your gut feeling and I'm glad I did. 

My hair feels really great right now. I'm sitting under my dryer with my Mizani moisturefuse deep conditioner right now for 45 minutes. I did protect my ends with some cantu break cure last night and I based WELL with Vaseline petroleum jelly. 

I know for sure  I will not be stretching my relaxer that long ever again. I was trying for 26 - 30 weeks but I couldn't go any longer. I'll keep my stretches anywhere between 10 - 12 weeks from now on. I would never recommend anyone relax their hair the day after a henna treatment or a wash. Ideally a relaxer should only be done at least 3 - 5 days after a wash. This case was under extenuating circumstances for me.


----------



## Aggie (May 12, 2008)

miami74 said:


> _Did you add anything else to the indigo beside water? How long did you keep it on for? Do you find the indigo to be drying on the hair? I read that someone kept theirs on only for 30 minutes because of the drying effect. Also, do you go under the dryer with the separate indigo application? Sorry for the third degree _


 
I did add some sure-jell (some sort of thickener as the indigo tend to be a little on the runny side) to the indigo. I did keep it on for only 30 minutes and yes I found it to be extremely drying and no I didn't go under the dryer. I henna-ed my hair first then did an indigo treatment right afterwards. It's dark but it's not dark enough. I learned that with resistent hair I would need to add a pinch of salt to my indigo for the next treatment and that's what I'll do. Indigo apparently doesn't mix well with additves so I won't use the sure-jell next time and see what happens then.


----------



## Aggie (May 12, 2008)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the sponge tip. I tried it last night and my hair didn't frizz too much. I tied it up after to help. I bought a cellulose sponge from the dollar store. Is that a natural sponge that your refered to or is there something else you had in mind?


 
Post a picture of the sponge you have because I'm not too familiar with that name. The sponge I am referring to is a sea sponge - the sponge that grows out in the ocean. In the Bahamas, I think we have areas where sponge grows and we have divers that collect them, cure them and sell them in the stores here (they are very expensive too) but you can purchase them in places like bed & bath, okay?


----------



## sevetlana (May 12, 2008)

Dcing tonight. Using a hot towel as my heat source.
Later ladies.


----------



## LivingDoll (May 12, 2008)

Hi ladies...I've joined the challenge. I've been DCing with heat 2x a week since Feb. I started DCing with heat for 1 hour but I've cut back to 15-30 mins. I've seen good growth so far. I DC'ed tonight for 30 mins with heat. The pics in my siggy and avatar were taken after styling.

ETA: DC'd with Pantene R & N Breakage Defense Mask (on edges and crown) and Elucence Moisture Balance Condish. Added essential oils of Peppermint & Rosemary. DC'd under conditioning heat cap.


----------



## missnurselady (May 13, 2008)

I just dc'd with a ltr,silcon,and jason biotin w/a clear rinse for 30min. I will dc again on wed or thurs.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 13, 2008)

so...i found my USB cord and i have a starting picture now! sorry it's sideways..i thought there was a feature on fotki to rotate and now that i can't find one i am hesitant to rebuild that album.







i flat-ironed it so i could see my stretched length.


----------



## ImFree27 (May 13, 2008)

Aggie said:


> shatarip how is that Nature's Gate con working for you? I want to try that one. Let me know.


 
I like it, it was very mositurizing. I used the Aloe Vera one


----------



## ImFree27 (May 13, 2008)

DivaD04 said:


> I've gotten mine from fnwl so here's their exerpt:
> Silk Peptide Powder consists of 18 silk amino acids.In formulations, the skin protein can be absorbed into the skin and hair to provide moisture balance and to promote suppleness, shine and elasticity. It imparts a silky, smooth feel to the skin. Use at 2 - 5% by weight in creams, lotions, shampoos, conditioners, bubble baths, shower gels and other skin and hair care products.


 
cool, thank i think i'm going to order some...


----------



## ImFree27 (May 13, 2008)

1st DC for the week, I used Giovanni Deep Moisture Conditioner and some oils that I warmed up...


----------



## Anashja (May 13, 2008)

Been M.I.A but still DC'ing... I did an overnight the other night (I missed that friday I was suppose to do it) ...I have already noticed a difference in my hair coming out when I blow dry - and it blows out much easier. Oh yea I did an overnight w/ hair mayonnaise. ... so that was like...ummm Sunday night into Monday... so I'll do one Wednesday after Bible study. 

I am on hiatus from PJ'ing...though I'm keep notes on all these new products to try...


----------



## Guapa1 (May 13, 2008)

I read this thread everyday and have started to DC twice a week so I suppose I am doing it. I was thinking I would have to do a trim has my ends were rough after wearing microtwists for nearly two months. However, my ends are feeling so good I think I can go without trimming. Thanks y'all


----------



## Aggie (May 13, 2008)

Guapa1 said:


> I read this thread everyday and have started to DC twice a week so I suppose I am doing it. I was thinking I would have to do a trim has my ends were rough after wearing microtwists for nearly two months. However, my ends are feeling so good I think I can go without trimming. Thanks y'all


 
Welcome Guapa1.


----------



## Aggie (May 13, 2008)

shatarip said:


> I like it, it was very mositurizing. I used the Aloe Vera one


Thanks Shatarip. I can get Nature's Gate on www.vitacost.com.


----------



## DivaD04 (May 13, 2008)

shatarip said:


> cool, thank i think i'm going to order some...


 

ur welcome

i've been dc'n once a week w/o steam, my weekends start on wedesdays so thursday or friday i'ma dc w/ steam.


----------



## Silver (May 13, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Post a picture of the sponge you have because I'm not too familiar with that name. The sponge I am referring to is a sea sponge - the sponge that grows out in the ocean. In the Bahamas, I think we have areas where sponge grows and we have divers that collect them, cure them and sell them in the stores here (they are very expensive too) but you can purchase them in places like bed & bath, okay?


 

Oh ok, I understand the type of sponge you're talking about.  Mine should be made up of natural materials since it is 100% cellulose, but it's not a sea sponge.  I will look in bed & bath, I hope it's not too expensive.


----------



## CokoQt (May 13, 2008)

Just checking in. DC'd yesterday on dry hair with NTM Deep Conditioner mixed with Sweet Almond Oil with heat for 30 minutes.  I like this conditioner much better than Elasta QP DPR-11 for moisture.  I will do this again this weekend.


----------



## Caramela (May 13, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hi ladies...I've joined the challenge. I've been DCing with heat 2x a week since Feb. I started DCing with heat for 1 hour but I've cut back to 15-30 mins. I've seen good growth so far. I DC'ed tonight for 30 mins with heat. The pics in my siggy and avatar were taken after styling.
> 
> ETA: DC'd with Pantene R & N Breakage Defense Mask (on edges and crown) and Elucence Moisture Balance Condish. Added essential oils of Peppermint & Rosemary. DC'd under conditioning heat cap.



Ooooh, Chile! Your hair is so shiney and healthy looking. It looks so soft and full.


----------



## joyandfaith (May 13, 2008)

Deep conditioned this morning with ORS Replinishing Pak.


----------



## MissTical (May 13, 2008)

DC'd yesterday after I worked out; I put Nexxus Phyto Humectress I think... it's deff a Nexxus Phyto contioner anywho... I put condish on dry hair, sat in sauna with a cap on my head for 20 mins and my hair is very soft.  I'm usually a Kera Care girl, but I keep Nexxus stuff in my gym bag so I can use it up.


----------



## MissTical (May 13, 2008)

Caramela said:


> Ooooh, Chile! Your hair is so shiney and healthy looking. It looks so soft and full.


 

It sure is!!!!!!!


----------



## LivingDoll (May 13, 2008)

Caramela said:


> Ooooh, Chile! Your hair is so shiney and healthy looking. It looks so soft and full.


 
 who me? LOL...thanks so much Caramela. You're one of my hair idols.


----------



## LivingDoll (May 13, 2008)

MissTical said:


> It sure is!!!!!!!


 

Thanks so much MissTical!


----------



## drasgrl (May 13, 2008)

Getting ready to wash and condition now with some free John Freida samples I got in the mail today.


----------



## BonnieB (May 13, 2008)

missnurselady said:


> I just dc'd with a ltr,silcon,and jason biotin w/a *clear rinse* for 30min. I will dc again on wed or thurs.


 

I am such a newbie for asking this but, what in the world is a clear rinse? Could someone explain this to me please?


----------



## Mrs. Verde (May 13, 2008)

Angeshrty6 said:


> I am such a newbie for asking this but, what in the world is a *clear rinse?* Could someone explain this to me please?


*It's similar to a clear cellophane.  No color but improves the shine of the hair.  *


----------



## Mrs. Verde (May 13, 2008)

Sitting under the dryer with Dominican DC (La Bamba) mixed with molasses and grape seed oil.


----------



## miami74 (May 14, 2008)

I DC'd last night with Doo Gro Deep Down Intense condish mixed with a little honey and EVOO for 40 min under the dryer in a steam towel wrap.


----------



## Rapunzel2B (May 14, 2008)

I am finishing up my dc on dry hair with KC Humecto.  I have been under my bonnet dryer for 1 hour.  I will cw/rinse and do an oil rinse in just a few minutes.  Next dc will be on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Aggie (May 14, 2008)

Tonight I am sitting here dc-ing on dry hair with Kenra MC mixed with Biolage fortetherapie cera-repair PRO treatment and half a cap of honeyquat. I like how it feels on my hair so far. I'll see how it turns out after I wash it out.

ETA: I'm upping my dc's this week because immediately following my henna treatments, I often have to do so to really soften my hair the way I like it to be. The henna treatments undoubtedly makes my hair very strong however, I usually have to restore the elasticity the week following through frequent deep conditioning or co-washing. My hair likes deep conditioning a lot better than co-washing though.


----------



## tycoles (May 14, 2008)

Ok I just picked up some mizani moisturefuse and I'm doing my 2nd dc of the week.  Oh just an FYI if you use mizani shampoo and conditioner.  I bought mine from JCPenny and they were having a buy  one get one for 99 cents shampoo and conditioner sale.  I didn't intend to buy the shampoo as I am a con shampoo lover, but I figured you can't beat that.


----------



## naturalsigma (May 15, 2008)

Good Morning,
I did an overnight DC. I missed my Sunday DC because I wanted to wear my Frohawk through the week. I rinsed with Mizani Hydrafuse this morning and then closed with an oil mixture. Scarved wet and went to work. I will DC again Sunday evening.


----------



## JustKiya (May 15, 2008)

NaturalSigma, I'm LOVING the frohawk!!! Stunning! 

I DC'd last night - forgot to put it in before I worked out, so I left it on for an hour or two. My ends definitely appreciated it!


----------



## naturalsigma (May 15, 2008)

Thanks JustKiya.


----------



## MissTical (May 15, 2008)

Last night overnight DC with Kera Care Humecto... I feel like the texture of my hair is changing.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (May 15, 2008)

*Sitting under the dryer with Avanti Silicon Mix Hair Treatment.*


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 15, 2008)

I relaxed today and followed with ORS replenishing for 45 minutes.


----------



## Aggie (May 15, 2008)

MissTical said:


> Last night overnight DC with Kera Care Humecto... I feel like the texture of my hair is changing.


 
How is the texture of your hair changing MissTical?


----------



## ImFree27 (May 15, 2008)

I dc last night with giovanni deep mositure, msm conditioner, honey, and oils (vatkia, jojoba, bhrianj)


----------



## moonglowdiva (May 15, 2008)

I just wanted to let you guys know that I d/ced on Tuesday with humectress mixed with hot oil. I sat under a hot dryer for 20 minutes.


----------



## Blessed2bless (May 15, 2008)

I dc'd with keracare mc 25 mins and then did a protein treatment the next day with nexuss emerg. for 20 mins and dc'd after that with keracare mc.

 I'll do another dc with keracare on saturday.


----------



## Tarae (May 15, 2008)

DCing right now on dry hair w/ Lustrasilk Shea Butter mixed w/ Silicon Mix.

I'll leave it on for about 45 min or so.


----------



## MissTical (May 15, 2008)

Aggie said:


> How is the texture of your hair changing MissTical?


 

When I say that I don't mean from overnight or since starting this challenge. I noticed a change in texture when I switched from Pantene products to Kera Care in 2001... that was my first step to using better products.  My hair was softer, not as tangled, and had body beyond belief... really.  Fast forwarding on to now... tomorrow makes 24 weeks post relaxer for me.  My hair is very manageable.... there was a time that if I hit 8 weeks I didn't want to comb through my hair... but my staple products were ultra sheen hair grease, Luster's pink oil moist., and some kind of Curling Wax... (it was red); I also washed and conditioned my hair every 2 weeks, but curled, crimped, and flat ironed damn near daily. Again I'm 24 weeks post, I've been co-washing and/or rinsing 3/5 x a week.  My hair loves me for it, I rarely use heat; though now... I can let my hair air dry with a leave in and it's soft, I have 3 maybe 3 1/2 inches of NG but with a little Jason's Aloe Vera gel it loosens up to the point where I actually like my natural hair... it's soft and wavy not kinky and "nappy" as how I viewed it before.  So with all that written it's no longer dry and too kinky to comb through, my coils are looser and soft.


----------



## naturalsigma (May 15, 2008)

ok I am dc'ng again. I was so excited to have my new products that I had to try them out. I purchased mane and tail, lekair cholesterol and fantasia gel. i am dc'ng with mand t and peppermint oil, almond oil and castor oil. My hair is tingling as i type. i wrapped my hair with saran wrap but i am not going to sit under the dryer. i am going to cowash afterwards.


----------



## Healthb4Length (May 16, 2008)

naturlasigma, I'm loving the fro hawk!! That's one of my favorite summer style!


----------



## Rapunzel2B (May 16, 2008)

I am under the dryer right now doing DC with Keracare Humecto for 1 hour.  I will cw and do an oil rinse and pin up and airdry in a satin scarf.  That's all simple and easy.


----------



## naturalsigma (May 16, 2008)

Thank you Alli77.


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 16, 2008)

Prepoo with Affirm 5 n 1 and then Dced overnight with Mizani moisturefuse.


----------



## Anashja (May 16, 2008)

DC'ed last night w/ Avocado conditioner and Amla Oil under heat for 30 minutes. And then I rollerset and sat under the dryer for another 25 minutes w/ Chi Silk ... 

Ok ladies until the next DC


----------



## miami74 (May 16, 2008)

Hi ladies.  Last night I DC'd with Silicon Mix mixed with 1 tsp of Keracare Humecto, honey and JBCO. Sat under the dryer for 45 minutes.  I then did an oil rinse with coconut oil and a quick CW with Tresemme Moisture Rich.


----------



## morehairplease (May 16, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Just finished dc with steam for 20 mintues. I have vowed to myself to dc 2 times a week.


----------



## tt8 (May 16, 2008)

What condish without protein are the tex-lax ladies using and having success with?


----------



## LivingDoll (May 16, 2008)

I missed my Thursday night DC due to DD's practice for her recital....I'm also tryna wait for my Humecto to arrive that I ordered from e-DiscountBeauty.com (they suck). Hopefully, it will arrive today and I can Dc with it tonight...if not, I'll just use my Elucence MB Condish.


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2008)

tt8 said:


> What condish without protein are the tex-lax ladies using and having success with?


 
Of the few that I have, Mizani moisturefuse, Pantene R/N hair conditioning mask, and Kenra moisture conditioner all work really well for me.

ETA: Are you joining the challenge tt8? Let me know so I can add you in.


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2008)

tishee said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just finished dc with steam for 20 mintues. I have vowed to myself to dc 2 times a week.


 
Hi tishee, are you joining the dc challenge? If you are, please let me know so I can officially add you in, okay?


----------



## chebaby (May 16, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Hi tishee, are you joining the dc challenge? If you are, please let me know so I can officially add you in, okay?


hi
i want to join the challenge. at first i was only deep conditioning once a week but i found that after i co wash my hair loves to be deep conditioned with redken all soft heavy cream.
so please add me to the list i started last week and its great.


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2008)

chebaby said:


> hi
> i want to join the challenge. at first i was only deep conditioning once a week but i found that after i co wash my hair loves to be deep conditioned with redken all soft heavy cream.
> so please add me to the list i started last week and its great.


 
Welcome chebaby, I'll add you in now and have fun.


----------



## myronnie (May 16, 2008)

I want to join this..so we have to deep condition more than once a week right? I'm up for it! I love washing my hair anyway and deep conditioning is good for it 

At least I'll get to use up those thousands of conditioners from my PJ sprees


----------



## 25Nona (May 16, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

I did my DC last night using my Olive Oil Condish concoction.  Last night I switched things up a bit.  I didn't do it on dry hair and I didn't use heat with it like I usually do.  I needed to chelate so I started off with that first, my hair seemed lto need a little pick me up!, so that is why I couldn't DC on dry hair.  After I sat with the Olive Oil condish on my hair for about 2 hrs, I rinsed and detangled.  Then I put on my KeraCare Humecto that I mixed with a little bit of olive oil and glycerin and I let that sit for about 1 hour.  Well when I detangled  the final time the comb just glided through my hair.  

My next wash is going to be this Sunday, and I may do a light protein treatment.  I'm 9 weeks post and I'm really trying to hold out until 5/31 before I get a relaxer (this is my 1st official attempt at stretching, I normally go 8 weeks then I relax)......I have to say that this DC challenge is helping me out with that tremendously, because every time I wash and roller set, my roots seem to soften and straighten out quite a bit which stops me from stressing about how rough my new growth is.


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I did my DC last night using my Olive Oil Condish concoction. Last night I switched things up a bit. I didn't do it on dry hair and I didn't use heat with it like I usually do. I needed to chelate so I started off with that first, my hair seemed lto need a little pick me up!, so that is why I couldn't DC on dry hair. After I sat with the Olive Oil condish on my hair for about 2 hrs, I rinsed and detangled. Then I put on my KeraCare Humecto that I mixed with a little bit of olive oil and glycerin and I let that sit for about 1 hour. Well when I detangled the final time the comb just glided through my hair.
> 
> My next wash is going to be this Sunday, and I may do a light protein treatment. I'm 9 weeks post and I'm really trying to hold out until 5/31 before I get a relaxer (this is my 1st official attempt at stretching, I normally go 8 weeks then I relax)......I have to say that this DC challenge is helping me out with that tremendously, because every time I wash and roller set, my roots seem to soften and straighten out quite a bit which stops me from stressing about how rough my new growth is.


 
Congratulations on your dc successes so far and good luck with the relaxer stretching. If your hair starts to show signs of demarcation line breakage before the end of the month, go ahead and relax. Don't wait it out. Try adding a week at a time to your stretches until you get to your ideal stretch.


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2008)

myronnie said:


> I want to join this..so we have to deep condition more than once a week right? I'm up for it! I love washing my hair anyway and deep conditioning is good for it
> 
> At least I'll get to use up those thousands of conditioners from my PJ sprees


 
That's a apositive way of looking at it. Welcome to the challenge myronnie.


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2008)

MissTical said:


> When I say that I don't mean from overnight or since starting this challenge. I noticed a change in texture when I switched from Pantene products to Kera Care in 2001... that was my first step to using better products. My hair was softer, not as tangled, and had body beyond belief... really. Fast forwarding on to now... tomorrow makes 24 weeks post relaxer for me. My hair is very manageable.... there was a time that if I hit 8 weeks I didn't want to comb through my hair... but my staple products were ultra sheen hair grease, Luster's pink oil moist., and some kind of Curling Wax... (it was red); I also washed and conditioned my hair every 2 weeks, but curled, crimped, and flat ironed damn near daily. Again I'm 24 weeks post, I've been co-washing and/or rinsing 3/5 x a week. My hair loves me for it, I rarely use heat; though now... I can let my hair air dry with a leave in and it's soft, I have 3 maybe 3 1/2 inches of NG but with a little Jason's Aloe Vera gel it loosens up to the point where I actually like my natural hair... it's soft and wavy not kinky and "nappy" as how I viewed it before. So with all that written it's no longer dry and too kinky to comb through, my coils are looser and soft.


 
Okay, that's good to know.


----------



## miss Congeniality (May 16, 2008)

I need to  join this. My hair is so thirsty and my ends need some TLC.


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2008)

miss Congeniality said:


> I need to join this. My hair is so thirsty and my ends need some TLC.


Welcome to the challenge Miss C.


----------



## Natural_Woman (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for adding me Aggie! I NEED this challenge!


----------



## 25Nona (May 17, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Congratulations on your dc successes so far and good luck with the relaxer stretching. If your hair starts to show signs of demarcation line breakage before the end of the month, go ahead and relax. Don't wait it out. Try adding a week at a time to your stretches until you get to your ideal stretch.


 
Thanks for the advice Aggie, I've been a little nervous about stretching because I see that it works for some and not for others so I'm going to keep a close watch on it


----------



## Healthb4Length (May 17, 2008)

I had an extreme protein treatment at the salon today. They used some sort of Dominican product and had me under a dryer for 20minutes. I don't know the name of it and when I asked them what they used they were very vagueerplexed. My hair did feel really soft and nice though and after the rollerset my hair was very soft, shiny and bouncy!


----------



## sevetlana (May 17, 2008)

I dc'ed today I chelated using the ORS creamy aloe. My hair was feeling crunchy, ( i used some mineral oil based thing). I decided to uses some aloe ( I have a plant in the yard) so I blended it up with  condish and coconut oil, It has been in my hair since 10am. Gonna wash it own soon. Will let you know how it turns out.
Later ladies


----------



## myronnie (May 17, 2008)

I just washed with my Chagrin valley soaps and dc'ed with *Proclaim Aloe&Shea Conditioner *mixed with honey, coconut oil, and castor oil for about 5 hours (I fell asleep)
My hair feels just like butter!!!! I love it!  Deep conditioning for extended amounts of time (more than hour) is so lovely!


----------



## Aggie (May 17, 2008)

myronnie said:


> I just washed with my Chagrin valley soaps and dc'ed with *Proclaim Aloe&Shea Conditioner *mixed with honey, coconut oil, and castor oil for about 5 hours (I fell asleep)
> My hair feels just like butter!!!! I love it!  *Deep conditioning for extended amounts of time (more than hour) is so lovely*!


 
Hi myronnie, I totally agree with the bolded. I still want 26.5 inches of hair like yours.


----------



## Aggie (May 17, 2008)

sevetlana said:


> I dc'ed today I chelated using the ORS creamy aloe. My hair was feeling crunchy, ( i used some mineral oil based thing). I decided to uses some aloe ( I have a plant in the yard) so I blended it up with condish and coconut oil, It has been in my hair since 10am. Gonna wash it own soon. Will let you know how it turns out.
> Later ladies


sevetlana, why is your hair feeling crunchy? Which conditioner are you dc-ing with?


----------



## Aggie (May 17, 2008)

Well as for my update, I co-washed using my special ayurveda mix in my fotki and here is the link to it:  http://public.fotki.com/LadyAggie/my-product-lists/agathas-recipe-corn/agathasayurvedacowa.html *This is the softest my hair has ever been after a co-wash - seriously.*

Now because I'm in the OCT/Mega Tek Challenge as well, after washing it out, I shampooed with my MT premier shampoo first and added MT creme rinse together and rinse out. Then followed by some diluted Nutrine garlic poo and conditioner. 

I deep conditioned with Alter Ego garlic treatment mixed with some MT avocado mist and honeyquat - I never detangleded until washing out the AE garlic treatment and I only had about 4 hairs in the comb. My hair was soft the whole time.

I want to encourage those who haven't gotten one yet, to go out and get a Sprite HOC shower filter, seriously, this filter is awesome. My water is sooooo soft now and my hair is loving me for purchasing it.

ETA: See reviews on the different types of filters and also you'll see that the Sprite is the best model thus far: http://home.roadrunner.com/~reviewguy/shower_filter_test_results.html

Also I bought mine from this site: http://www.showerx.com/sphioudemahe.html, but I think you can get them from home depot.


----------



## sevetlana (May 17, 2008)

Aggie said:


> sevetlana, why is your hair feeling crunchy? Which conditioner are you dc-ing with?



Hi Aggie,
I used Minzani H20 intense night-time treatment. It has Mineral oil in it, guess my hair does not like it. My hair normally feels great after a DC but when it dries and i wrap myhair with the minzani it goes crunchy after a day. 

Today I used pantene relaxed and natrual mask and a some tresseme moisture rich along with aloe vera and coconut oil. I just rollerset, my hair feels very strong. I used a little castor oil on the ends.


----------



## myronnie (May 17, 2008)

sevetlana said:


> Hi Aggie,
> I used *Minzani H20 intense night-time treatment*. It has Mineral oil in it, guess my hair does not like it. My hair normally feels great after a DC but when it dries and i wrap myhair with the minzani it goes crunchy after a day.
> 
> Today I used pantene relaxed and natrual mask and a some tresseme moisture rich along with aloe vera and coconut oil. I just rollerset, my hair feels very strong. I used a little castor oil on the ends.



Doesn't that have a lot of protein in it? Maybe that's why your hair was a little crunchy. It's good that you focused on moisture today also to offset the protein.


----------



## Aggie (May 17, 2008)

sevetlana said:


> Hi Aggie,
> *I used Minzani H20 intense night-time treatment*. *It has Mineral oil in it, guess my hair does not like it.* My hair normally feels great after a DC but when it dries and i wrap myhair with the minzani it goes crunchy after a day.
> 
> Today I used pantene relaxed and natrual mask and a some tresseme moisture rich along with aloe vera and coconut oil. I just rollerset, my hair feels very strong. I used a little castor oil on the ends.


 
Oh yes, my hair did not like that either. Okay, I see why you clarified your hair then. Also, please try to use a water-based moisturizer on your ends before sealing the ends with oil okay? I mean with something like BB oil moisturizer hair lotion or BB growth lotion, these are very good and then seal with the castor oil or any good carrier oil. There are many others but these are my faves. I also like salerm 21 with B5 or lacio lacio but only when I could use a little protein. I also put honeyquat in them then apply to my hair. Good luck honey.


----------



## Rapunzel2B (May 17, 2008)

ETA: See reviews on the different types of filters and also you'll see that the Sprite is the best model thus far: http://home.roadrunner.com/~reviewguy/shower_filter_test_results.html

Also I bought mine from this site: http://www.showerx.com/sphioudemahe.html, but I think you can get them from home depot.[/QUOTE]

Funny that you should mention this.  I just purchased the Sprite filter from Home Depot on Friday.  I came home and researched the reviews and you are right, it received great reviews.  I am excited about it.

OT:  Aggie, your hair growth and progress is amazing.  I was checking out your comparison shots and not only is did you get great growth, but your hair is noticeably thicker and healthier.  Congratulations!


----------



## sevetlana (May 17, 2008)

myronnie said:


> Doesn't that have a lot of protein in it? Maybe that's why your hair was a little crunchy. It's good that you focused on moisture today also to offset the protein.



IA moisture is my best friend.
I really don't know if it has a lot of protein. Here are the ingredients. Maybe you can identify the protein, (these names are kinda foreign to me)

INGREDIENTS : FIL CODE 42071 SS5 AQUA/WATER, PARAFFINUM LIQUIDUM/MINERAL OIL, CETEARYL ALCOHOL, GLYCERIN, PETROLATUM, PEG-100 STEARATE, GLYCERYL STEARATE, PARAFFIN, DIMETHICONE, CETEARETH-20, DICETYL PHOSPHATE, CETETH-10 PHOSPHATE, PARFUM/FRAGRANCE, METHYLPARABEN, DIMETHYLPARAMIDOPROPYL LAURDIMONIUM TOSYLATE, PANTHENOL, PROPYLPARABEN, TRIETHANOLAMINE, LAURETH-23, BUTYROSPERMUM PARKII/SHEA BUTTER, CHAMOMILLA RECUTITA/MATRICARIA EXTRACT, BUTYLPHENYL METHYLPROPIONAL, CHLORHEXIDINE DIHYDROCHLORIDE, AMYL CINNAMAL, BENZYL BENZOATE, LIMONENE, COUMARIN, 2-OLEAMIDO-1, 3-OCTADECANEDIOL, TOCOPHEROL, LINALOOL, RETINYL PALMITATE, HELIANTHUS ANNUUS/SUNFLOWER SEED OIL, D6776/1. SIZE : NET WT. 5.0 OZ / 142 g


----------



## oooop2 (May 17, 2008)

I found that my hair felt better after being DCd w/ steam vs my heating cap this week.


----------



## Aggie (May 17, 2008)

Rapunzel2B said:


> ETA: See reviews on the different types of filters and also you'll see that the Sprite is the best model thus far: http://home.roadrunner.com/~reviewguy/shower_filter_test_results.html
> 
> Also I bought mine from this site: http://www.showerx.com/sphioudemahe.html, but I think you can get them from home depot.


 
Funny that you should mention this. I just purchased the Sprite filter from Home Depot on Friday. I came home and researched the reviews and you are right, it received great reviews. I am excited about it.

*OT: Aggie, your hair growth and progress is amazing. I was checking out your comparison shots and not only is did you get great growth, but your hair is noticeably thicker and healthier. Congratulations![/*quote]

Thank you honey. I really do like deep conditioning my hair and I especially loves the results. HHG.


----------



## Aggie (May 17, 2008)

oooop2 said:


> I found that my hair felt better after being DCd w/ steam vs my heating cap this week.


 
Do you have a hooded hair dryer? If not, the steam treaments are fine too. I am waiting for my hair wrap turbans to arrive right now so I can incorporate some steam treatments once a month between my regular DCs.


----------



## sevetlana (May 17, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Oh yes, my hair did not like that either. Okay, I see why you clarified your hair then. Also, please try to use a water-based moisturizer on your ends before sealing the ends with oil okay? I mean with something like BB oil moisturizer hair lotion or BB growth lotion, these are very good and then seal with the castor oil or any good carrier oil. There are many others but these are my faves. I also like salerm 21 with B5 or lacio lacio but only when I could use a little protein. I also put honeyquat in them then apply to my hair. Good luck honey.




Thanks for the suggestions.  I have not seen those products  here in  Jamaica yet, but  I will look for  something with similar ingredients.
ETA: That honeyquat looks interesting where did you get yours.


----------



## oooop2 (May 17, 2008)

Aggie said:


> *Do you have a hooded hair dryer*? If not, the steam treaments are fine too. I am waiting for my hair wrap turbans to arrive right now so I can incorporate some steam treatments once a month between my regular DCs.


 
Nope..I can't find one here and it's too expensive to ship here.  Planning on getting one this summer and just having it as part of my luggage.


----------



## oooop2 (May 17, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Do you have a hooded hair dryer? If not, the steam treaments are fine too. I am waiting for my *hair wrap turbans to arrive* right now so I can incorporate some steam treatments once a month between my regular DCs.


 
Where are you getting your turbans?  I am assuming you ordered online??


----------



## myronnie (May 17, 2008)

sevetlana said:


> IA moisture is my best friend.
> I really don't know if it has a lot of protein. Here are the ingredients. Maybe you can identify the protein, (these names are kinda foreign to me)
> 
> INGREDIENTS : FIL CODE 42071 SS5 AQUA/WATER, PARAFFINUM LIQUIDUM/MINERAL OIL, CETEARYL ALCOHOL, GLYCERIN, PETROLATUM, PEG-100 STEARATE, GLYCERYL STEARATE, PARAFFIN, DIMETHICONE, CETEARETH-20, DICETYL PHOSPHATE, CETETH-10 PHOSPHATE, PARFUM/FRAGRANCE, METHYLPARABEN, DIMETHYLPARAMIDOPROPYL LAURDIMONIUM TOSYLATE, PANTHENOL, PROPYLPARABEN, TRIETHANOLAMINE, LAURETH-23, BUTYROSPERMUM PARKII/SHEA BUTTER, CHAMOMILLA RECUTITA/MATRICARIA EXTRACT, BUTYLPHENYL METHYLPROPIONAL, CHLORHEXIDINE DIHYDROCHLORIDE, AMYL CINNAMAL, BENZYL BENZOATE, LIMONENE, COUMARIN, 2-OLEAMIDO-1, 3-OCTADECANEDIOL, TOCOPHEROL, LINALOOL, RETINYL PALMITATE, HELIANTHUS ANNUUS/SUNFLOWER SEED OIL, D6776/1. SIZE : NET WT. 5.0 OZ / 142 g



nopes there's no protein in  there! Hmm..what could it be? Maybe your hair just doesn't like the product


----------



## sevetlana (May 17, 2008)

Yh I think hair no likey. Well off to the product graveyard. Maybe I can give it away.


----------



## Aggie (May 17, 2008)

oooop2 said:


> Where are you getting your turbans? I am assuming you ordered online??


Yes actually I did order online from www.amazon.com. I haven't seen them here in the Bahamas.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 17, 2008)

_I had to peep in here real quick and say hellllllllllllllllllllllllloooo_ 
_Hoping all the hair chicas/cousins are doing well with their goals and prepping for the infamous summer spurt._ 

_I thought about you guys as I slapped some conditioner on my hair earlier....it's still marinating...will wash out in a few hours._

_confession...I realized that I am 8 weeks post touch up today..._

_since I've been running around looking for a place and moving these past two months..I've done nothing extra with my hair...   condition wash and/or deep condition, air dry, lightly moisturize, slap on a wig.  Literally, that's all I've done for two months._

_My hair looks like Buckwheat jr.  and  the next month is looking pretty low mani as well...but the conditioning will always take place each week_..

_*waiting to see how my head is gonna look come touch up time...*_


----------



## tt8 (May 18, 2008)

*I'm in Aggie girl. Put me up on that list!!!* I was dc-ing so 2-3 times a week from September to December but I was advised that I was manipulating my hair too much. Duhh, I know better now.
So I am trying to find a DC without ANY protein in it. I bought Redken All Soft Heavy Cream. Its just alright. It didn't wow me with that uber butter feeling. But shoot I spent $17 on it so I's gone use it up.


----------



## tycoles (May 18, 2008)

tt8 said:


> *I'm in Aggie girl. Put me up on that list!!!* I was dc-ing so 2-3 times a week from September to December but I was advised that I was manipulating my hair too much. Duhh, I know better now.
> *So I am trying to find a DC without ANY protein in it. I bought Redken All Soft Heavy Cream. Its just alright. It didn't wow me with that uber butter feeling. But shoot I spent $17 on it so I's gone use it up.*


 

I just bought this too and I feel the same way.  I expected so much more.  I actually like my ORS pak more than the Redken.


----------



## Moisture2608 (May 18, 2008)

Checking in ~ sitting under my heat cap with UBH conditioner on my hair right now!


----------



## Mrs. Verde (May 18, 2008)

I DC'd last night with Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus and honeyquat.


----------



## JustKiya (May 18, 2008)

I DC'd yesterday with a mix of Cloud Nine, Elasta QP IFC, honey, and ayurvedic herbs. Left it in for about 4 hours. 

I really want a heatcap so I can do steam treatments.... *adds that to her pst May list of things to buy*


----------



## Aggie (May 18, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _I had to peep in here real quick and say hellllllllllllllllllllllllloooo_
> _Hoping all the hair chicas/cousins are doing well with their goals and prepping for the infamous summer spurt._
> 
> _I thought about you guys as I slapped some conditioner on my hair earlier....it's still marinating...will wash out in a few hours._
> ...


 
Hey hair twin, how you doin' girlie? Haven't seen for a minute, how's the moving coming on? Well at least you have been doing something to your hair and not totally neglecting it. Good to hear from you in any case.


----------



## Aggie (May 18, 2008)

tt8 said:


> *I'm in Aggie girl. Put me up on that list!!!* I was dc-ing so 2-3 times a week from September to December but I was advised that I was manipulating my hair too much. Duhh, I know better now.
> So I am trying to find a DC without ANY protein in it. I bought Redken All Soft Heavy Cream. Its just alright. It didn't wow me with that uber butter feeling. But shoot I spent $17 on it so I's gone use it up.


 
I read a couple of great reviews yesterday on the Paul Mitchell Super Charged Moisturizer in another thread. What excited me was when they said it works like Mizani Moisturefuse and that excited me as I am always looking for great water-based DC's. That's now on my wish list for my next DC purchase. I will buy it small just in case. If my hair likes it, I'll re-order a large bottle of it. I think I'll take a closer look at the PM moisture line of products while I'm at it.


----------



## Aggie (May 18, 2008)

Moisture2608 said:


> Checking in ~ sitting under my heat cap with UBH conditioner on my hair right now!


 
oooh I love this stuff, the tingling feeling is amazing. *It works well when used properly and as intended.* I still follow this with a moisture-rich deep conditioner because it makes your hair a little hard because it strengthens the hair this way. I have the complete set the conditioner, the dew and the lotion creme moisturizer, all nice IMO. The dew is great when misted on hair before using a flat iron for shine and smoothing the cuticles. I like the lotion moisturizer because it has no protein in it and best used after a protein treatment to provide suppleness in the hair. This line of products is definitely one of my staples. I bought the small complete pack from www.honeyfig.com to try it out first, now I have to re-order the large set.


----------



## Aggie (May 18, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I DC'd yesterday with a mix of Cloud Nine, Elasta QP IFC, honey, and ayurvedic herbs. Left it in for about 4 hours.
> 
> *I really want a heatcap so I can do steam treatments.... *adds that to her pst May list of things to buy**


 
Yup, you and me both.


----------



## miami74 (May 18, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Well as for my update, I co-washed using my special ayurveda mix in my fotki and here is the link to it:  http://public.fotki.com/LadyAggie/my-product-lists/agathas-recipe-corn/agathasayurvedacowa.html *This is the softest my hair has ever been after a co-wash - seriously.*
> 
> Now because I'm in the OCT/Mega Tek Challenge as well, after washing it out, I shampooed with my MT premier shampoo first and added MT creme rinse together and rinse out. Then followed by some diluted Nutrine garlic poo and conditioner.
> 
> ...



_I will look into this because the water where I live in Miami is very hard.  Thanks for the info._


----------



## Aggie (May 18, 2008)

miami74 said:


> _I will look into this because the water where I live in Miami is very hard. Thanks for the info._


 
You're welcomed miami74.


----------



## tt8 (May 18, 2008)

tycoles said:


> I just bought this too and I feel the same way.  I expected so much more.  I actually like my ORS pak more than the Redken.


*Yeah I am looking for super slip to the point when I rub my hair I don't recognize it and or I start to pet myself* 



Aggie said:


> I read a couple of great reviews yesterday on the Paul Mitchell Super Charged Moisturizer in another thread. What excited me was when they said it works like Mizani Moisturefuse and that excited me as I am always looking for great water-based DC's. That's now on my wish list for my next DC purchase. I will buy it small just in case. If my hair likes it, I'll re-order a large bottle of it. I think I'll take a closer look at the PM moisture line of products while I'm at it.


 
*I have the Paul Mitchel Super Charged but it has soy protein as the fourth ingredient and I am avoiding protein all together. Since you are doing the OCT challenge, I would keep up with what you have. Wait to buy it, and it's just ok to me. I used it a co-wash. The PM Detangler provided me with more slip and it's not even a DC.*


----------



## joyandfaith (May 18, 2008)

DC'd overnight with ORS Hair Mayonnaise.  I also recently bought a Denman brush...I liked how it felt on my scalp, but I'm going to monitor it to see if I get excess shedding.


----------



## Aggie (May 18, 2008)

tt8 said:


> *Yeah I am looking for super slip to the point when I rub my hair I don't recognize it and or I start to pet myself*
> 
> 
> 
> *I have the Paul Mitchel Super Charged but it has soy protein as the fourth ingredient and I am avoiding protein all together. Since you are doing the OCT challenge, I would keep up with what you have. Wait to buy it, and it's just ok to me. I used it a co-wash. The PM Detangler provided me with more slip and it's not even a DC.*


 
I think that would be fine as Mizani Moisturefuse and my Kenra moisturizing conditioners also have some protein in it but it's a very mild and moisturizing type of protein (hydrolyed wheat protein) which our hair actually needs. So I don't mind it so much as long as the moisture level supercedes and overpowers the protein level. 

So you say that the Detangler is better huh? Okay, I may have to revisit my decision on these. Anyway, for right now, my Pantene R/N hair conditioning mask and my Alter Ego garlic treatment as far as I know do not contain protein. My hair really loves them. Thanks for the review tt8. You just saved me from spending some cash needlessly.


----------



## tt8 (May 18, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I think that would be fine as Mizani Moisturefuse and my Kenra moisturizing conditioners also have some protein in it but it's a very mild and moisturizing type of protein (hydrolyed wheat protein) which our hair actually needs. So I don't mind it so much as long as the moisture level supercedes and overpowers the protein level.
> 
> So you say that the Detangler is better huh? Okay, I may have to revisit my decision on these. Anyway, for right now, my Pantene R/N hair conditioning mask and my Alter Ego garlic treatment as far as I know do not contain protein. My hair really loves them. Thanks for the review tt8. You just saved me from spending some cash needlessly.



erplexed *I had no idea that I needed wheat protien. I am gonna go back and get my Kenra mask girl. I thought I had to avoid protein all together but it just needs to be wheat protein and not the first three or so of ingredients? *


----------



## moonglowdiva (May 18, 2008)

yesterday i d/c-ed with humectress mix with hot oil treatment and sat under hot dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 18, 2008)

so i did bad this week and only dc'd once... i had a blowout that i did NOT want to wash out. but i am making up for it this week...i am DCing three times starting tonight. right now i am prepooing with EVOO and castor oil, and i will be using the aphogee 2 min followed by the Lustrasilk cholesterol for 45 min.

question: i want to get into the DCing overnight craze but i sleep like a madman. how do you guys keep your pillows dry? (lol) and do you do this with moisture DCs only? i assume the protein would be too much unless it's something like the ORS pak.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 18, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Hey hair twin, how you doin' girlie? Haven't seen for a minute, how's the moving coming on? Well at least you have been doing something to your hair and not totally neglecting it. Good to hear from you in any case.


 

I'm here chica...

I was back and forth between two apartments, so tired.

I figure I should be nice and settled into new digs by mid June...
I decided to forego buying a bunch of hair products until I use up all this stuff I have - put that money towards my 46" tv payment_..(besides, have no room for all the extra anymore - no more pj hoarding for moi)_

Back to hair...

Aggie, why do I feel like I don't have any hair?  I'm 8 weeks post...I don't feel like I've lost a lot of hair..I've barely done anything to it...yet I feel like I have less hair on my head.

I need to work on my braidouts..when my hair was shorter, they came out so cute and effortlessly..now it's lookin like a HAM

I have to practice again until I can get it right again, cause that is my summer hairstyle that gets me to work on time...

_*thank you for letting me mini-vent and my excessive use of smileys*_


----------



## tt8 (May 18, 2008)

On Second thought, the Kenra Nourishing Masque has soy protein, not sure??
So I am debating purchasing one of the following. Anyone have an opinion to which one is better. I've never used either of the products

Kenra Nourishing Masuqe
Elucence Extended Repair Treatment
Fekkai Shea Butter Mask
Miss Key 10 en 1
Silicon Mix
Whale Sperm 
Pantene R/N


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 18, 2008)

tt8 said:


> On Second thought, the Kenra Nourishing Masque has soy protein, not sure??
> So I am debating purchasing one of the following. Anyone have an opinion to which one is better. I've never used either of the products
> 
> Kenra Nourishing Masuqe
> ...




The Elucence is a protein treatment. Very similar to Elasta qp breakage control serum. They both have a gel like consistency and you use it with heat for 20 minutes or so. 

I personally think the Fekkai shea butter mask is overpriced. I think you can get more for your money with something else. 

Silicon mix is just too much silicone for me. It just coats my hair but some people like it. Beautynewyork.com I believe has a small size of it you can order to try it out.


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 18, 2008)

I deep conditioned this morning with Palmers Coconut Protein treatment. 

This is a new product I picked up from walmart. It comes in big sized packets and it is a very creamy conditioner. Very thick. It is a light protein treatment to me. My hair feels strong and very smooth. Would be nice for a mild weekly treatment.


----------



## Aggie (May 18, 2008)

tt8 said:


> erplexed *I had no idea that I needed wheat protien. I am gonna go back and get my Kenra mask girl. I thought I had to avoid protein all together but it just needs to be wheat protein and not the first three or so of ingredients? *


 
Yes, this is true. As long as the protein isn't too high up the ingredients list then it's fine and as long as it isn't a keratin, animal keratin/protein, and aloe barbedios (I can't remember the correct spelling) these are hardcore proteins. I try to avoid these on my hair when I'm reducing my hair protein. HTH.


----------



## tt8 (May 18, 2008)

tt8 said:


> On Second thought, the Kenra Nourishing Masque has soy protein, not sure??
> So I am debating purchasing one of the following. Anyone have an opinion to which one is better. I've never used either of the products
> 
> Kenra Nourishing Masuqe
> ...





gymfreak336 said:


> The Elucence is a protein treatment. Very similar to Elasta qp breakage control serum. They both have a gel like consistency and you use it with heat for 20 minutes or so.
> 
> I personally think the Fekkai shea butter mask is overpriced. I think you can get more for your money with something else.
> 
> Silicon mix is just too much silicone for me. It just coats my hair but some people like it. Beautynewyork.com I believe has a small size of it you can order to try it out.




*I'm screwed! Does the Elucence Moisture Balance Condish work well as a dc? So are my other choices bad and a waste of money??*


----------



## Aggie (May 18, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> so i did bad this week and only dc'd once... i had a blowout that i did NOT want to wash out. but i am making up for it this week...i am DCing three times starting tonight. right now i am prepooing with EVOO and castor oil, and i will be using the aphogee 2 min followed by the Lustrasilk cholesterol for 45 min.
> 
> question: i want to get into the DCing overnight craze but i sleep like a madman. how do you guys keep your pillows dry? (lol) and do you do this with moisture DCs only? i assume the protein would be too much unless it's something like the ORS pak.


 
Oh yeah lilsparkle, do not deep condition overnight with a known protein conditioner, this will make your hair hard and very dry and eventual breakage will follow. You can wear a plastic cap under your satin bonnet to avoid getting your pillow all wet.


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 18, 2008)

tt8 said:


> *I'm screwed! Does the Elucence Moisture Balance Condish work well as a dc? So are my other choices bad and a waste of money??*



 Hope is not lost. 

I think the elucence conditioner is okay to dc with. I haven't used it like that so maybe you start a thread about it. 

I haven't used the Miss Key or the whale sperm either so I can't tell you. OAHQ likes the kenra mask. She got me ordering some. What are you looking for girl? Whats the problem?


----------



## Aggie (May 18, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> I'm here chica...
> 
> I was back and forth between two apartments, so tired.
> 
> ...


 
It's okay honey, are you moisturizing your ends daily? If they are breaking from lack of moisture, that may be why you'd feel like there's no hair on your head. I'm just speculating of course.


----------



## Aggie (May 18, 2008)

tt8 said:


> *I'm screwed! Does the Elucence Moisture Balance Condish work well as a dc? So are my other choices bad and a waste of money??*


 
tt8, I use the elucence moisture balancing conditioner and it is a dc as well but I add hot oils to it for slip. I like the Pantene R/N mask as well.


----------



## youwillrise (May 18, 2008)

i'm in

 i got a bit lazy w/ the last challenge

 but i'm back in the groove. 

 i'll be washing (non-sulfate,moisturizing shampoo) and dc'ing every other day

 and rinsing and quicky conditioning the other days


----------



## miami74 (May 18, 2008)

I DC'd today with Queen Helene Cholesterol mixed with some coconut milk, honey and JBCO for 45 minutes in a steam towel wrap, under the dryer.


----------



## Aggie (May 18, 2008)

runrunrunner said:


> i'm in
> 
> i got a bit lazy w/ the last challenge
> 
> ...


 
Hey runrunrunner, girl it's good to see you in here. I was wondering where you were. Welcome, I'll add you now.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 18, 2008)

Aggie said:


> It's okay honey, are you moisturizing your ends daily? If they are breaking from lack of moisture, that may be why you'd feel like there's no hair on your head. I'm just speculating of course.


 
Ends are fine.  I put some End All [need to check hair2heaven site for updates] and my ole friend World of Curls on my head a little while ago and I feel a little bit better now..

I had forgot those two key elements for my braidout..with this move, I'm still digging in boxes and bags for ish..

I have to remember, I ain't thick haired..so it never feels like I have any hair on my head unless it's sopping wet...

eta: hair2heaven almost up and running!!!  Yippee!!!  my summer has been saved!


----------



## Rapunzel2B (May 18, 2008)

I did a prepoo today with ORS Hair Mayonnaise under my soft bonnet for about 30 minutes.  After rinsing I  dc'd with Keracare Humecto for 1 hour under the dryer and left it on for another couple of hours while I did chores.  I rinsed, added leave ins, moisturizers and sealed. I tied up in a satin scarf to air dry overnight.


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 19, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Hey runrunrunner, girl it's good to see you in here. I was wondering where you were. Welcome, I'll add you now.


Aggie, girl your hair is growing.. Looking good. Congratulations. I see a major difference in the pics in you siggy.


----------



## 25Nona (May 19, 2008)

Did my dc on Sunday, with my Olive Oil Condish and used the home grown steam treatment.  I followed up with Biolage condishing balm 30 min without heat.  My hair came out nice and silky.


----------



## tt8 (May 19, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Hope is not lost.
> 
> I think the elucence conditioner is okay to dc with. I haven't used it like that so maybe you start a thread about it.
> 
> I haven't used the Miss Key or the whale sperm either so I can't tell you. OAHQ likes the kenra mask. She got me ordering some. What are you looking for girl? Whats the problem?



I want a conditioner with lots of slip that doesn't have a strong amount of protein. Since I am doing the OCT challenge I want to avoid protein as much as possible because of the amount in that product. I am also unknowlegeable about if there is specific type of protein and an amount (say 3rd or 4th on the ingredients list) in a dc that is ok and won't overload me with too much. Thanks gymfreak



Aggie said:


> tt8, I use the elucence moisture balancing conditioner and it is a dc as well but I add hot oils to it for slip. I like the Pantene R/N mask as well.



This is good to know. Thanks Aggie.


----------



## Aggie (May 19, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> Aggie, girl your hair is growing.. Looking good. Congratulations. I see a major difference in the pics in you siggy.


 
Thanks Mandy. I am a part of the BootCamp 2008 and Wig 2008 challenges and as a result I've been able to retain my length with ease.


----------



## tiffers (May 19, 2008)

I chelated today with ORS Creamy Aloe and dc'ed for an hour (45 mins w/heat, 15 mins w/o heat) with Kenra MC. I also used a little Kenra MC as a leave-in. My hair is very happy with me right now 

Aggie, looking good, girl!!! Your hair's growing so fast!


----------



## Aggie (May 19, 2008)

tt8 said:


> I want a conditioner with lots of slip that doesn't have a strong amount of protein. Since I am doing the OCT challenge I want to avoid protein as much as possible because of the amount in that product. I am also unknowlegeable about if there is specific type of protein and an amount (say 3rd or 4th on the ingredients list) in a dc that is ok and won't overload me with too much. Thanks gymfreak
> 
> 
> 
> *This is good to know. Thanks Aggie.*


 
You're quite welcomed tt8.


----------



## tiffers (May 19, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> question: i want to get into the DCing overnight craze but i sleep like a madman. how do you guys keep your pillows dry? (lol) and do you do this with moisture DCs only? i assume the protein would be too much unless it's something like the ORS pak.



When I dc overnight, I put a bag on my head and then tie a scarf over that. I also put a towel over my pillow so (in case the bag and scarf come off) it doesn't get covered in conditioner


----------



## tiffers (May 19, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I deep conditioned this morning with Palmers Coconut Protein treatment.
> 
> This is a new product I picked up from walmart. It comes in big sized packets and it is a very creamy conditioner. Very thick. It is a light protein treatment to me. My hair feels strong and very smooth. Would be nice for a mild weekly treatment.



Thanks for the review, gym, I've been wondering about this conditioner. Is it stronger than ORS mayo as a protein condish? What does it smell like?


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 19, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Thanks for the review, gym, I've been wondering about this conditioner. Is it stronger than ORS mayo as a protein condish? What does it smell like?



I don't think its stronger. Its kinda like inbetween the replenishing pack and the mayo in terms of strength. Its smells yummy too. I love the smell, very coconutty.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 19, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> so i did bad this week and only dc'd once... i had a blowout that i did NOT want to wash out. but i am making up for it this week...i am DCing three times starting tonight. right now i am prepooing with EVOO and castor oil, and i will be using the aphogee 2 min followed by the Lustrasilk cholesterol for 45 min.
> 
> question: i want to get into the DCing overnight craze but i sleep like a madman. how do you guys keep your pillows dry? (lol) and do you do this with moisture DCs only? i assume the protein would be too much unless it's something like the ORS pak.


thanks for the overnight DC tips everyone, i hope to try them tomorrow night in prep for the flat ironing i will be doing wednesday afternoon. oh, and i ended up using that cholesterol for an hour. felt great and my braidout (got my mom to do cornrows) looks really moisturized. hopefully they will get better and better.


----------



## missnurselady (May 19, 2008)

Dced overnight with Lustersilk mango whatever cholesterol, hair felt kind of funny after i rinsed so I applied some LTR and oil, will rinse after I leave the gym this evening.


----------



## chebaby (May 19, 2008)

i deep conditioned last wed. and friday with redken all  soft heavy cream. i only have to leave it in 15 minutes without heat for it to do the job.


----------



## healthyhair2 (May 19, 2008)

My dry texlaxed hair and I are in!


----------



## Aggie (May 19, 2008)

healthyhair2 said:


> My dry texlaxed hair and I are in!


 
Welcome healthyhair2.


----------



## morehairplease (May 19, 2008)

dc today for 2 1/2 hrs. w/en rich treatment.


----------



## youwillrise (May 19, 2008)

oh...

 and i dc'ed last night for i dunno...it was a few good hours.

 didnt keep track.


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 19, 2008)

I am deep conditioning tonight with Kenra MC with a splash of Abba


----------



## spacetygrss (May 19, 2008)

I DC'd this evening with Kenra MC mixed with olive oil.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 19, 2008)

Cuzin Aggie has inspired me to step up the conditioning to 2x a week for the summer - I just put it as a recurring item on my Outlook to remind myself to do it...

_*sigh*_

_*looking at Aggie's hair*_

_*double sigh*_

_*just slapped myself to snap out of it*_


----------



## MonaLisa (May 19, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I am deep conditioning tonight with Kenra MC with a splash of Abba


 

So.












_*I'm sorry cuz, I'm in a bitter hair mood*_

_I'm playin!_



That's nice baby girl...get ya condish on tonight..
_while you review at school assignments_


----------



## Aggie (May 19, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> Cuzin Aggie has inspired me to step up the conditioning to 2x a week for the summer - I just put it as a recurring item on my Outlook to remind myself to do it...
> 
> _*sigh*_
> 
> ...


 
 and oooh yippee!! Welcome to the challenge honey. You promise me you're gonna post your progress right?


----------



## Aggie (May 19, 2008)

spacetygrss said:


> I DC'd this evening with Kenra MC mixed with olive oil.


 
Hi spacetygrss, would you like to join the challenge?


----------



## MonaLisa (May 19, 2008)

Aggie said:


> and oooh yippee!! Welcome to the challenge honey. You promise me you're gonna post your progress right?


 
_*kicks a rock*_

_*yeahhh...if there's any...then I'll post pic...*_

_*if u don't see anything siggy wise...then...*_


----------



## Aggie (May 19, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*kicks a rock*_
> 
> _*yeahhh...if there's any...then I'll post pic...*_
> 
> _*if u don't see anything siggy wise...then...*_


 
Don't make me put you across my knee. Go in your room and do as are told young lady......and no more lip from you.


----------



## MissTical (May 19, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Oooooooooooooooooooh Lady your hair is looking gooooooooood!!!!!  Off to DC right now.


----------



## Aggie (May 19, 2008)

MissTical said:


> Aggie said:
> 
> 
> > Oooooooooooooooooooh Lady your hair is looking gooooooooood!!!!! Off to DC right now.
> ...


----------



## tycoles (May 20, 2008)

I relaxed over the weekend and gave myself a protein treatment as well as a dc with Redken heavy cream.  My hair seems to be taking to dcing 2x per week very well.  My hair looks and feels great.


----------



## Aggie (May 20, 2008)

Okay tonight I henna/indigo-ed my hair for 2 and a half hours with some left-over henna I had in the fridge and mixed with some of my left-over ayurveda co-wash - recipe found in my fotki. I co-washed with VO5 conditioner and now I am dc-ing overnight with mizani moisturefuse conditioner. My hair is still super soft. I'll wash out the DC tomorrow.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (May 20, 2008)

I think I should join this one since I do it anyway.


----------



## Aggie (May 20, 2008)

Mahalialee4 said:


> I think I should join this one since I do it anyway.


 
Welcome to the challenge Mahalialee4.


----------



## miami74 (May 20, 2008)

Tonight I CW'd with Aggie's ayurvedic recipe (minus the hisbiscus powder) and now I am sitting under the dryer DC'ing for 45 min with Queen Helene Cholesterol mixed with 2 tsp of honey and 1 tsp of coconut milk.  So far, my hair seem pretty strong.  I'll have a better idea of how it's doing once it's dry.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (May 20, 2008)

I want to join, if it's not too late... but can I if I am going to be getting braids? Also is ORS hair mayo a DC?


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 20, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> So.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  Man, My hair drank that ish up! I might do it again on Friday. 
Man, I haven't looked at any of my school work. I just go to class, think about my hair, answer a question everynow and then to look "engaged" and go back to hair thoughts


----------



## sevetlana (May 20, 2008)

Dc'ed on Monday with my aloe concoction. My hair feels very strong. I used  a CON product called  KISII to do my roller set my hair is so moisturized. I used to used it but I stopped because of the protein. When I checked the type of protein it turned out to be wheat protein. Which is good right? Correct me if I err. Next DC will be on friday.

Gymfreak--- I hear ya on those hair thoughts.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 21, 2008)

on my second DC of the week! 

mannn my mom and i went through the closet shelf where we keep our hair products and i knew we were PJs but DANG. after we threw away all the petrolatum-based stuff and the relaxer maintenance potions we STILL had all this stuff. it warrants an album in my fotki. back on topic though, i found all these little hot oil treatment vials...and one of the ingredients is *wheat protein! *now i don't know how well it will work being that it's made by suave and all but i am testing it out right now along with my cholesterol under my hood dryer until the clock hits 2.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 21, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> on my second DC of the week!
> 
> mannn my mom and i went through the closet shelf where we keep our hair products and i knew we were PJs but DANG. after we threw away all the petrolatum-based stuff and the relaxer maintenance potions we STILL had all this stuff. it warrants an album in my fotki. back on topic though, i found all these little hot oil treatment vials...and one of the ingredients is *wheat protein! *now i don't know how well it will work being that it's made by suave and all but i am testing it out right now along with my cholesterol under my hood dryer until the clock hits 2.


so instead of keeping the cholesterol/hot oil in for an hour i left it in about 2.5 hours with heat for maybe the first 45 mins...omg i don't know what happened but i found SO many short relaxed ends in my denman (and on my fingers) when i detangled. the other day when i DC'd i watched my pile of hair like a hawk and it was mostly shed hairs, so i hope this can be easily corrected.


----------



## CokoQt (May 21, 2008)

Checking in..
Saturday, I DC'd overnight with NTM Deep Conditioner mixed with warm honey, castor oil, and sweet almond oil.  

Last night I DC'd with ORS Hair Mayo mixed with egg, safflower oil, and a ORS Peplenishing pak for an hour.  Followed with NTM Deep Conditioner (with honey, castor oil, safflower oil)  with NTM Mask on my ends for 30 minutes. My hair is still slightly damp, but it feels stronger but still soft. Will probably just do a moisturizing deep conditioner on my next DC.


----------



## JustKiya (May 21, 2008)

I'm going to DC tonight while I'm working out, and rinse it out once I take my shower. 

I don't think I'm going to DC this weekend though, cuz I'm going to be out of town. Though, I could be real special, and DC on the 8 hour trip back home  I dont' know - I'd hate to be stuck in the car with a drippy DC, and no shower to be found - that might be a bad idea.  I'll most likely DC when I get home on Sunday, or on Monday, since I'll have the day off....


----------



## myronnie (May 21, 2008)

Gonna wash conditioner wash with suave coconut(rinse off 100%), acv rinse, then deep condition with Pantene Relaxed & Natural mixed with castor oil, coconut oil, and honey for like 3 hours.

wooooOO!!! 

I hope the Pantene does me good...sometimes it results in greasy hair but sometimes my hair is nice & soft!

ETA: Ijust did the cowash..i might not be able to do this deep conditioning thing multiple times a week....


----------



## Aggie (May 21, 2008)

mshottienelson said:


> I want to join, if it's not too late... but can I if I am going to be getting braids? Also is ORS hair mayo a DC?


 

Hi mshottienelson, it's not too late to join and yes you can with braids. ORS mayo can also be used as a DC but because it's considered a mild protein conditioner, I would recommend that you incorporate a more water-based deep conditioner as a DC. See earlier in this thread for a few suggestions. BTWE, welcome to the challenge.


----------



## Aggie (May 21, 2008)

sevetlana said:


> Dc'ed on Monday with my aloe concoction. My hair feels very strong. I used a CON product called KISII to do my roller set my hair is so moisturized. I used to used it but I stopped because of the protein. When I checked the type of protein it turned out to be wheat protein. Which is good right? Correct me if I err. Next DC will be on friday.
> 
> Gymfreak--- I hear ya on those hair thoughts.


 
Yes you are right.


----------



## Aggie (May 21, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> so instead of keeping the cholesterol/hot oil in for an hour i left it in about 2.5 hours with heat for maybe the first 45 mins...omg i don't know what happened but i found SO many short relaxed ends in my denman (and on my fingers) when i detangled. the other day when i DC'd i watched my pile of hair like a hawk and it was mostly shed hairs, so i hope this can be easily corrected.


 
I presume you are using some garlic oil pre-poo, garlic poo, conditioner or treatment as a form of remedy, am I right?


----------



## ImFree27 (May 21, 2008)

I DC last night with coconut oil, nature's gate aloe vera moisturzing conditioner and jason's biotin conditioner


----------



## MissTical (May 21, 2008)

I'm DC'ng now with Phyto Organics, I"ll probably leave in all night, rinse and airdry in the morning.


----------



## morehairplease (May 21, 2008)

dc today with HN moisture co.


----------



## clever (May 21, 2008)

DC'ing with kenra


----------



## chebaby (May 21, 2008)

will deep condition tonight with redken all soft heavy cream. might miz it with honey but i dont know yet.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 21, 2008)

_*Okay, getting ready to rinse out and hit the mattress for some Zzzzzzzs...*_

_*But I made sure* *damned Aggie hair ghost on my shoulder* *that I slapped some conditioner on my hair first... Conditioned on dry hair for an hour and a half plus.*_

_*Will do a clarifying and longer deep conditioning on Saturday...that will get my two sessions in for the week.*_

_*I haven't done a cassia treatment for a long time, think I'll do that as well Saturday.*_

_*Hope all are doing well..*_


----------



## joyandfaith (May 21, 2008)

DCing right now with Nexxus Humectress.  I've heated a wet towel and wrapped that around my head in hopes of creating a little hot steam action.


----------



## tycoles (May 21, 2008)

Just finished my 2nd dc of the week with ORS pak.  I used it on dry hair but I didn't use heat.  Instead I left it on 2 hours.


----------



## Lavendar (May 22, 2008)

Hey all!  I DC'd overnight on wet hair with SitriNillah and AO Honeysuckle Rose.  These two work great together on wet or dry hair.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 22, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I presume you are using some garlic oil pre-poo, garlic poo, conditioner or treatment as a form of remedy, am I right?


the newbie in me is showing...the only garlic in my house is in some frozen garlic bread i was just gonna do another aphogee 2 min in a few days.

i did cowash tonight so i could do a rollerset (went on Southern Tease's blog and got inspired); not much hair in the comb but from what there was i saw a long breakage strand and a short one and the rest was shed hair.


----------



## MD_Lady (May 22, 2008)

I know I've been negligent about putting up pictures, but I'm still DCing weekly. Tonight, I co-washed with Suave Humectant and will be DCing with Neutrogena Triple Moisture Deep Recovery Hair Mask. This will be the first time that I'm DCing with Suave AND keeping the conditioner in overnight. Wish me luck!


----------



## Aggie (May 22, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Okay, getting ready to rinse out and hit the mattress for some Zzzzzzzs...*_
> 
> _*But I made sure* *damned Aggie hair ghost on my shoulder* *that I slapped some conditioner on my hair first... Conditioned on dry hair for an hour and a half plus.*_
> 
> ...


Lol, atta girl.


----------



## Moisture2608 (May 22, 2008)

Checking in ~ DC'd this morning with UBH conditioner.


----------



## CurliDiva (May 22, 2008)

Not sure if I officially joined yet - but I DC'ed yesterday with Duotex, Queen Helene Shea Butter and Molasses.


----------



## ScandalousBeauty (May 22, 2008)

I know that it's not out yet, but I can't stress how much you will love Redken Real Control Intense Renewal Masque.  I'm telling you now, it's the most rich, moisturizing masque that I have ever used.  I'll be re-purchasing this over and over and over again!  I've been using it for the DC challenge.  It's available nationwide in June, but available now in Warren Tricomi salon in CA.  I did an article on the entire line, if you wanna read. You're all gonna freakin' LOVE it!!!


----------



## CurliDiva (May 22, 2008)

LilChocolateMa said:


> I know that it's not out yet, but I can't stress how much you will love Redken Real Control Intense Renewal Masque. I'm telling you now, it's the most rich, moisturizing masque that I have ever used. I'll be re-purchasing this over and over and over again! I've been using it for the DC challenge. It's available nationwide in June, but available now in Warren Tricomi salon in CA. I did an article on the entire line, if you wanna read. You're all gonna freakin' LOVE it!!!


 
Thanks for the info LilChocolateMa!

I luv the Extreme line (esp. Anti Snap)!  So Real Control should be availble in regular salons/stores in a few weeks?

Kissing bye, bye to the "buy nothing in June" challenge!


----------



## jaded_faerie (May 22, 2008)

deep conditioning right now with biolage.


----------



## Cien (May 22, 2008)

I haven't checked in here in a long time. 

I've been deep conditioning at least 2 times per week. 

Being that I'm on this nobuy challenge..each time I've been using something different just to use up my products. 

Last night, I dc'd for 30 minutes with silicon mix, organix coconut conditioner and extra virgin olive oil. 

My hair wasn't as soft as it normally is...mainly because my hair doesn't like organix. It just isn't nourishing to my tresses... But I gotta use it up!!


----------



## gottabme247 (May 22, 2008)

I want to do the challenge. I sent you a PM


----------



## 25Nona (May 22, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Okay, getting ready to rinse out and hit the mattress for some Zzzzzzzs...*_
> 
> _*But I made sure* *damned Aggie hair ghost on my shoulder* *that I slapped some conditioner on my hair first... Conditioned on dry hair for an hour and a half plus.*_
> 
> ...


 
Hmmmmmm...What's a *cassia treatment??? and is it moisture or protein?*


----------



## joyandfaith (May 22, 2008)

LilChocolateMa said:


> I know that it's not out yet, but I can't stress how much you will love Redken Real Control Intense Renewal Masque.  I'm telling you now, it's the most rich, moisturizing masque that I have ever used.  I'll be re-purchasing this over and over and over again!  I've been using it for the DC challenge.  It's available nationwide in June, but available now in Warren Tricomi salon in CA.  I did an article on the entire line, if you wanna read. You're all gonna freakin' LOVE it!!!



OMG! Don't tease me...I can't wait for this product to come out!!!  I live in Cali...maybe I'll look up this Warren Tricomi salon.


----------



## Blessed2bless (May 22, 2008)

Hey DCer's,
I'm checking in... I dc on monday with keracare mc  mixed with coconut oil low to med heat for 1 hour. My next dc will be on Friday..... Oh! I've received a compliment on my hair which I've never received before!! "Looks healthy and pretty"  Maybe this dc challenge is working!


----------



## Anancy (May 22, 2008)

Ohhhh weeeee im in, this sounds great, something i can hopefully stick with.


----------



## chebaby (May 22, 2008)

i deep conditioned last night with redken all soft heavy cream.


----------



## Aggie (May 22, 2008)

Welcome all new challengers:

CurliDiva
LilChocolateMa
gottabme247
NYCQT16
Anancy
PittiPat


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 22, 2008)

I am deep conditioning tonight!


----------



## IntoMyhair (May 22, 2008)

Dc over night with nexxcus humetress. I did have to step away from Dcing to get my hair in shape for my relaxer yesturday. Now i am back on point now. First Dc of week was yesterday 2nd today


----------



## MonaLisa (May 22, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Hmmmmmm...What's a *cassia treatment??? and is it moisture or protein?*


 

Cassia is colorless henna (no color release like one would get using henna)

Here's a thread discussion about using Cassia:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=99190

Would say more of a strengthener/protein than moisturizing.

HTH.


----------



## missnurselady (May 22, 2008)

Dcd today with jasons biotion conditioner hair felt dry and hard afterwards not to mention the fact i did an aphogee treatment before hand. I think I need to find a better deep conditioner because lately even with all the co washes my hair feels funny, like dry, and I cant explain it. Even with the conditioner in my hair the underprocess parts look dry. I may have to order some keracare humecto or that alter ego energizing conditioner I heard about on here.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 22, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I am deep conditioning tonight!


 



_*show off*_

_*I'm fittin ta go get under the covers and sip my Milky Way Hot Chocolate and think about what conditioner you done broke out the stash tonight to caress your strands..*_. 

_I swwwwwwwwear I'm happy about this challenge cause I'm gonna use up all this ish this summer so I can have some doggone space in my storage cabinet.._


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 22, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*show off*_
> 
> _*I'm fittin ta go get under the covers and sip my Milky Way Hot Chocolate and think about what conditioner you done broke out the stash tonight to caress your strands..*_.
> 
> _I swwwwwwwwear I'm happy about this challenge cause I'm gonna use up all this ish this summer so I can have some doggone space in my storage cabinet.._



 I actually got something new to try tonight


----------



## MonaLisa (May 22, 2008)

missnurselady said:


> Dcd today with *jasons biotion conditioner* hair felt dry and hard afterwards not to mention the fact i did an *aphogee treatment* before hand. I think I need to find a better deep conditioner because lately even with all the co washes my hair feels funny, like dry, and I cant explain it. Even with the conditioner in my hair the underprocess parts look dry. I may have to order some keracare humecto or that alter ego energizing conditioner I heard about on here.


 

_*Ummm....somebody tell me if I'm wrong.......but that sounds like a lot of protein being used...which may have led to the dry, hard feeling after using.   *_

_*You definitely need something that would provide a balance of moisture to your strands after using those two products.*_


----------



## MonaLisa (May 22, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I actually got something new to try tonight


 

*conditioner whore*

*said with love and hair admiration*


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 22, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> *conditioner whore*
> 
> *said with love and hair admiration*



 I bought some new stuff I saw in the health food store. I only bought the sample size for like 2bucks. Its a neem conditioner for dry irritated scalps and it actually smells really good. If it works alright, I will buy a bigger bottle later.


----------



## tiffers (May 23, 2008)

I shampood with Porosity Control, and I'm sitting under the dryer dc'ing with the Fortifying Masque from shescentit. I'm gonna condition for an hour


----------



## tiffers (May 23, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Ummm....somebody tell me if I'm wrong.......but that sounds like a lot of protein being used...which may have led to the dry, hard feeling after using.   *_
> 
> _*You definitely need something that would provide a balance of moisture to your strands after using those two products.*_



I agree! That biotin conditioner doesn't sound like the best thing top follow-up Aphogee with. What conditioners are you using to co wash?

Girl, get you some Kenra MC! That stuff is the truf!


----------



## Aggie (May 23, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Ummm....somebody tell me if I'm wrong.......but that sounds like a lot of protein being used...which may have led to the dry, hard feeling after using. *_
> 
> _*You definitely need something that would provide a balance of moisture to your strands after using those two products.*_


 
ITA with MonaLisa, this really is too much protein. You need to increase your moisture and put down the protein conditioners for at least a couple of weeks. You may need to baggy 2 or 3 nights a week as well until the moisture balance and elasticity is restored.


----------



## tiffers (May 23, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> *conditioner whore*



   You are CA-RAZY!!!

Gym, how'd the conditioner work? Did it help your scalp?


----------



## SpiritJunkie (May 23, 2008)

I've been deep conditioning 2x a week sometimes 3 times.  I deep conditioned last night with Nexxus Humectress.  1hour. 

I ran out of Keracare Humecto which i love so much.  anyway so far so good.


----------



## DivaD04 (May 23, 2008)

hey i fell off a bit but i'll be back dc'n on jun 1st...unless i get my order in b4 hand. i've been running out of conditioner.


----------



## QT (May 23, 2008)

Hi Aggie~ I sent you a PM…. I’m a late bloomer BUT count me in. I’m also signed up for the cowash challenge so this will fit right in. My question is how much condish do you use? B/C I can use up a cheapie condish in about a week, week and a half.


----------



## foxieroxienyc (May 23, 2008)

This is definitely a challenge I can do.  I do this already, but had a minor trim set back so I'm focused on length as much as health.  I'll post some new starting pics soon.


----------



## morehairplease (May 23, 2008)

dc today with hydratherma naturals moisture conditioner.


----------



## myronnie (May 23, 2008)

YES FINALLY I AM DONE WITH ALL MY IB AND AP EXAMS.
woo. now to pamper my hurr 

So i _may_ do an overnight prepoo with some oils incorporating avocado oil in the mix just to try it out..then tomorrow i'm washing and dcing with conditioner plus coconut milk and some other goodies 
Hm i should probably make my coconut milk today so it can be nice and fresh tomorrow


----------



## Aggie (May 23, 2008)

QT. said:


> Hi Aggie~ I sent you a PM…. I’m a late bloomer BUT count me in. I’m also signed up for the cowash challenge so this will fit right in. My question is how much condish do you use? B/C I can use up a cheapie condish in about a week, week and a half.


 
A week and a half is about right for me too.


----------



## Aggie (May 23, 2008)

foxieroxienyc said:


> This is definitely a challenge I can do. I do this already, but had a minor trim set back so I'm focused on length as much as health. I'll post some new starting pics soon.


 
Welcome to the challenge foxie and QT.


----------



## Aggie (May 23, 2008)

I am right now DC-ing with some Schwarzkopf professional bonacure Repair treatment that a friend gave me, some Biolage professional Hydratherapie Cera-Repair treatment, and a little UBH conditioner on dry hair to soak it right up real good. I'll keep this on for about 30-40 minutes tonight and wash out before bed.


----------



## JustKiya (May 23, 2008)

QT. said:


> Hi Aggie~ I sent you a PM…. I’m a late bloomer BUT count me in. I’m also signed up for the cowash challenge so this will fit right in. My question is how much condish do you use? B/C I can use up a cheapie condish in about a week, week and a half.



When I'm cowashing, I can easy go through a thing of cheapie con (16 oz? 14? ) in a week - assuming I'm CW'ing 3 days a week. 

When I DC -  I measured, and I usually use ABOUT 10-12 oz of whatever it is I'm using. My hair is THIRSTY - which is why I almost always mix the really 'good' stuff with a cheapie - otherwise, the pocketbook, she would be in trouble.


----------



## myronnie (May 23, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> When I'm cowashing, *I can easy go through a thing of cheapie con (16 oz? 14? ) in a week - assuming I'm CW'ing 3 days a week. *
> 
> When I DC - * I measured, and I usually use ABOUT 10-12 oz of whatever it is I'm using.* My hair is THIRSTY - which is why I almost always mix the really 'good' stuff with a cheapie - otherwise, the pocketbook, she would be in trouble.



DANNNG to the bolded! Wow I'm assuming it's because your hair is uber thick! More power to ya girl! Just another excuse to become a conditioner/product junkie


----------



## gottabme247 (May 24, 2008)

Checkin' n. I DC'd tonight with Nexxus Humectress.


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 24, 2008)

DCed last night with hair mayo, then Mizani moisturefuse. I was checking out these handmade products today....The name is Oyin, Oh WOW, this stuff looks good for my TWA. I am gonna have to see if they have a DCing Condish. I will be stalking the Qhemet site as well. Anyone used these products before?


----------



## Jenn22588 (May 24, 2008)

I did a homemade caramel treatment for the first time last night. I don't see what's so great about it.  Then I followed with Elasta QP DPR-11 overnight.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (May 24, 2008)

DC'd Monday and Thursday overnight no heat (travelling and don't have my hair dryer).


----------



## MissTical (May 24, 2008)

I DC'd with Phyto Organics Balsama Mudd/Nexxus Color Ensure (I don't have color but I love the smell of that stuff) overnight.  I'm going to wash it out and bun it today.


----------



## miami74 (May 24, 2008)

Last night I DC'd with Queen Helene Cholesterol & Doo Gro Deep Down Intense Conditioner mixed with 2 tsp of coconut milk, honey and JBCO.  Stayed under the dryer for 45 min with a steam towel wrap.


----------



## myronnie (May 24, 2008)

Deep conditioning with my coconut/avocadobutter/shea butter mix
YUMMY


----------



## Rapunzel2B (May 24, 2008)

DC'd Friday morning with Keracare Humecto for 1 hour.


----------



## Daisy'sHair (May 24, 2008)

DCing as I type with LeKair Cholesterol Plus 
LustraSilk Olive Cholesterol and carrot oil mix.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 24, 2008)

so i haven't DC'd since tuesday...that whole hair breaking fiasco threw me off, so i am bunning till sunday so i don't have to think about it. but i did want to share - i went to trade secret looking for the kenra deal and the sabino moisture block. the chick had never heard of MB so i didn't get that but i DID get two liters of kenra mc! the pj in me is soooo happy right now. 

i got a hair compliment too that i'm gonna chalk up to DCing and baggying - i've been dragging my mom through the stuff i learned on LHCF and while she laughs at some stuff, like the OCM/ACV skin combo, i caught her staring at my ponytail the other day, then she was all "wow, your hair looks really good" - i flat ironed my hair, then baggied for the first time with some BB castor oil moisturizer (that stuff is really good, i can't believe it has been hiding in my closet all this time). i felt all warm and fuzzy.

so yeah, can't wait to use that kenra this weekend with my new john frieda color glazes.


----------



## Aggie (May 24, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> so i haven't DC'd since tuesday...that whole hair breaking fiasco threw me off, so i am bunning till sunday so i don't have to think about it. but i did want to share - i went to trade secret looking for the kenra deal and the sabino moisture block. the chick had never heard of MB so i didn't get that but i DID get two liters of kenra mc! the pj in me is soooo happy right now.
> 
> i got a hair compliment too that i'm gonna chalk up to DCing and baggying - i've been dragging my mom through the stuff i learned on LHCF and while she laughs at some stuff, like the OCM/ACV skin combo, i caught her staring at my ponytail the other day, then she was all "wow, your hair looks really good" - i flat ironed my hair, then baggied for the first time with some BB castor oil moisturizer (that stuff is really good, i can't believe it has been hiding in my closet all this time). i felt all warm and fuzzy.
> 
> so yeah, can't wait to use that kenra this weekend with my new john frieda color glazes.


 
Oh lilsparkle, I am so happy you are getting your hair back to normal honey. Keep it up so we can hear some more of your success stories.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (May 24, 2008)

*Can you still be on the challenge if you deep condition for less than an hour? I found my staple DC ( MOP Extreme Moisture mixed w/ orchid complex, shealoe, castor oil, SAA, Coconut Oil and Hibiscus), but it makes my hair mushy if I moisturize for too long.
*


----------



## spacetygrss (May 24, 2008)

I DC'd today with Giovanni 50:50 moisturizing conditioner. My hair feels heavenly.


----------



## Aggie (May 24, 2008)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *Can you still be on the challenge if you deep condition for less than an hour? I found my staple DC ( MOP Extreme Moisture mixed w/ orchid complex, shealoe, castor oil, SAA, Coconut Oil and Hibiscus), but it makes my hair mushy if I moisturize for too long.*


 
Hmmm bravenewgirl, it seem like you may need a protein treatment. You could still add a protein treatment for 20 minutes before your DC sessions once a week to two weeks as long as it's a mild protein treatment, like Aphogee 2 minute keratin reconstructor, okay? Reducing your DC-ing time does not help as much as adding a mild protein to restore the strength of your hair's cuticle bonds.


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 24, 2008)

DCing as I type. I used some Aphogee stuff that I am trying to get rid of.


----------



## Aggie (May 24, 2008)

I will be needing some protein treatment tomorrow so I will DC using some Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor tomorrow I believe. The co-wash challenge and this one has my hair extremely soft so now it's time to add some protein to my hair. No baggying for me tonight.


----------



## foxieroxienyc (May 24, 2008)

Sitting here under my soft bonnet dryer with a ROLLER SET!!!  Haven't done this since 2007!  I'm getting off the lazy wagon and laying off the direct heat for a while.  Going to give it another try since I'm going to be washing my hair more often (I'm in heat rehab - which I keep going awol from).  I did a DC today on dry hair for a little more than 30 mins with a mix of Coconut Oil, Nexxus Humectress, and Organix Coconut Milk Conditioner.  When I washed I noticed my hair was SUPER soft (I already washed and DC'd the day before - I did a hard core protein treatment with Emergencee followed by Giovanni Smooth as Silk conditioner which leaves my hair).  I did a quick rinse with Giovani Smooth as Silk Shampoo  (non sulfate), and a quick condish with HE LTR and Organix Vanilla Silk Condish...   Did those last two for scent and slip.

My hair's very happy although I think I don't need to DC any longer than 20-30 mins or so, my hair is really moisturized so I don't even use or need a moisturizer anymore...   I do and will however DC 2x a week as I normally do, and maybe add a third or a cowash if needed.  I'll post a pic of the roller set later if I remember or if I don't fall asleep, lol.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 24, 2008)

foxieroxienyc said:


> Sitting here under my soft bonnet dryer with a ROLLER SET!!! Haven't done this since 2007! I'm getting off the lazy wagon and laying off the direct heat for a while. Going to give it another try since I'm going to be washing my hair more often (I'm in heat rehab - which I keep going awol from). I did a DC today on dry hair for a little more than 30 mins with a mix of Coconut Oil, Nexxus Humectress, and Organix Coconut Milk Conditioner. When I washed I noticed my hair was SUPER soft (I already washed and DC'd the day before - I did a hard core protein treatment with Emergencee followed by Giovanni Smooth as Silk conditioner which leaves my hair). I did a quick rinse with Giovani Smooth as Silk Shampoo (non sulfate), and a quick condish with HE LTR and Organix Vanilla Silk Condish... Did those last two for scent and slip.
> 
> My hair's very happy although I think I don't need to DC any longer than 20-30 mins or so, my hair is really moisturized so I don't even use or need a moisturizer anymore... I do and will however DC 2x a week as I normally do, and maybe add a third or a cowash if needed. I'll post a pic of the roller set later if I remember or if I don't fall asleep, lol.


how do you use the emergencee? i bought some yesterday but i have only had it once and that was technically "emergencia" at the dominican salon. i know it must be followed with a moisturizing DC, so how long do you leave each one on? TIA


----------



## miami74 (May 24, 2008)

I am DC'ing overnight with Queen Helene Cholesterol, Doo Gro Deep Down Intense, honey and JBCO.  Just did my first henna gloss followed by indigo.  Tomorrow I will rollerset after rinsing out the DC.


----------



## foxieroxienyc (May 24, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> how do you use the emergencee? i bought some yesterday but i have only had it once and that was technically "emergencia" at the dominican salon. i know it must be followed with a moisturizing DC, so how long do you leave each one on? TIA




Well I just put it on after I wash (usually I'll clarify first to remove all build up so the protein can fully penetrate my hair - I read somewhere that was best - and follow with Porosity Control).  I put on the Emergencee after lightly towel drying my hair a bit, spread it from root to tip in sections, then apply a little extra on my ends.  I then put on a shower cap and sit under my soft bonnet dryer for about 20 mins, after I take off the cap for a while to let it cool off, then hop in the shower.  The instructions say to wash your hair with Therappe afterwards, which I do or with my other fav poo All Ways Natural Moisturzing Shampoo.  Afterwards I follow with my moisturizing DC conditioner for whatever time I choose to DC, which is usually @ 20 mins (sometimes 30 if I'm really patient).  I do this 2x a month since I use heat (flat iron) and I DC often.


----------



## Healthb4Length (May 25, 2008)

I did a caramel treatment last night. It made my hair feel so strong and moist. I plan on doing another treatment in a few days mixing protein and moisture because I plan on getting hilights and I want to build up my hair before I break it down with permanent color.


----------



## joyandfaith (May 25, 2008)

I DC'd this morning with Jehan's pre-poo oil and ORS Hair Mayonnaise.  I let it sit on for 3 hours (no heat, just plastic cap).  Washed it out with some Ovation Cell Therapy and conditioned with Redken All-Soft.  I got some of the best curls I've gotten in a while today.


----------



## DivaD04 (May 25, 2008)

i've just dc'd on dry hair 4 one hour. i used elvive antibreakage, thermasilk, and smooth'n shine critical repair mix'd


----------



## Moisture2608 (May 25, 2008)

Doing a DC now with UBH conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (May 25, 2008)

Okay this morning I pre-pooed with my ayurveda co-wash recipe in my fotki for 1 hour, rinsed well then added a protein treatment blend of 1 egg yolk, a drop of infusium 23 conditioner, olive oil, vitamin E  oil, a few drops of peppermint essential oil, and a little bit of Mizani Kerafuse treatment for 20 minutes. My hair felt a little stronger, thankfully.

Then I clarified my hair then added my DC blend of Africa's Best Organics hair Mayo, Kenra MC, a dash of honey quat and some coconut oil to my hair and DCing for 1 hour and 15 minutes with heat. I always DC longer on days I use a protein treatment on my hair. I'll update when it's finished.

ETA: Okay my hair turned out delish....again!


----------



## Anashja (May 25, 2008)

Deep conditioned thursday - organics mayo treatment w/ alma oil ... 

co washed saturday w/ V05 strawberry and champagne conditioner. ... slow growth  ...


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 25, 2008)

I d/ced today with alter ego energizing treatment. I washed with ovation shampoo, followed with a couple of minutes of cell therapy on my scalp and then the alter ego for an hour while I watched a movie.


----------



## JustKiya (May 25, 2008)

DC'ing right now with my Avurvedic mix + Elasta QP + Premier Cream Rinse and a dab of honey.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (May 25, 2008)

Oil rinsed with EVOO.  Currently sitting under the dryer DC'ing with Nacidit Aloe Vera conditioner (added some honeyquat).


----------



## Aggie (May 25, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I d/ced today with alter ego energizing treatment. I washed with ovation shampoo, followed with a couple of minutes of cell therapy on my scalp and then the alter ego for an hour while I watched a movie.


 
Gym, is the alter ego energizing treatment a moisturizing treatment? How does it make your hair feel? Is it very soft?


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 25, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Gym, is the alter ego energizing treatment a moisturizing treatment? How does it make your hair feel? Is it very soft?



Yes Aggie Yes!   My hair is super soft. When I was rinsing the conditioner out I was just amazed. I can't wait to try the garlic one now. I have that too. I already know that I will have to repurchase the energizing one in the biggest size I can find. You don't need much at all which is great because you know alter ego can get pricey. I can't wait until I wash again so I can use it again. As soon as my hair was dry, I was online looking up other alter ego products. I think I will try a shampoo next.


----------



## Aggie (May 25, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Yes Aggie Yes!  My hair is super soft. When I was rinsing the conditioner out I was just amazed. I can't wait to try the garlic one now. I have that too. I already know that I will have to repurchase the energizing one in the biggest size I can find. You don't need much at all which is great because you know alter ego can get pricey. I can't wait until I wash again so I can use it again. As soon as my hair was dry, I was online looking up other alter ego products. I think I will try a shampoo next.


 
Ooooh thanks girlie, me thinks me will be looking right along side you for these AE poo and cons. The AE garlic treatment is the ish! I really love it....a lot!


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 25, 2008)

Sitting under my very uncomfortable dryer as I type. DCing with Mizani moisturefuse and a mixture of oils.


----------



## msa (May 25, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> DCed last night with hair mayo, then Mizani moisturefuse. I was checking out these handmade products today....The name is Oyin, Oh WOW, this stuff looks good for my TWA. I am gonna have to see if they have a DCing Condish. I will be stalking the Qhemet site as well. Anyone used these products before?




Oyin Honey Hemp conditioner is great for DCing. I have natural 4b hair and really helps to detangle and moisturize it. HTH.


----------



## missnurselady (May 25, 2008)

Im dcing right now with a mixture of Vive hair mask little of elasta qp intense, a w/ glycerine, honey and castor oil. Im going to leave it in overnight i will report back later


----------



## youwillrise (May 25, 2008)

i dc'ed overnight last night.

 i've been busy with moving the past few days

 but i threw a good one in there. 

 i'll dc again tomorrow night


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 25, 2008)

msa said:


> Oyin Honey Hemp conditioner is great for DCing. I have natural 4b hair and really helps to detangle and moisturize it. HTH.


Thank you. I ordered their sample pack, can't wait for it to be shipped. I was listening to the couple that make the products on the podcast, they sound like a cute couple.


----------



## 25Nona (May 26, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> Cassia is colorless henna (no color release like one would get using henna)
> 
> Here's a thread discussion about using Cassia:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=99190
> ...


 

Thanks


----------



## ebzonix (May 26, 2008)

Hope I can join, I'm about to do a deep condition right now.


----------



## 25Nona (May 26, 2008)

Well I couldn't wait until the 31st to relax, my hair was looking a mess so I relaxed on Thursday, which ended my stretch at 10 wks post (I normally only go 8).  When I relaxed I did a mid protein treatment with Motions CPR and DC'd with Sedal ceramidas for 30 min, and then KeraCare Humecto overnight.  When I was done my hair was lacking the luster it normally has after a relaxer and felt a bit brittle, but I think that was because I forgot to add the EVOO to the relaxer.  Any way, Saturday night I DC'd again using my Nacidit Olive Oil concoction, I went to Whole Foods and brought some Aloe Vera Gel so I added that to it along with some Jojoba oil , my hair was very happy afterward .  Now my hair is back on track,  I'm definitely going to stick with my Nacidit mix, my hair is lovin it.


----------



## Aggie (May 26, 2008)

ebzonix said:


> Hope I can join, I'm about to do a deep condition right now.


 
Hi ebzonix, of course you can join. Welcome and have fun.


----------



## missnurselady (May 26, 2008)

Im getting my hair braided on Tuesday(hopefully) just some simple cornrows w/extensions and i would like to continue on this challenge. Any ladies with braids? If so whats your regi???


----------



## myronnie (May 26, 2008)

ebzonix said:


> Hope I can join, I'm about to do a deep condition right now.



hey girlie!!!! what's poppin! 
i just remember u and ur cute purple hair


----------



## MonaRae (May 26, 2008)

Please add me to the list.


----------



## tiffers (May 26, 2008)

I pre pood overnight with Jehan pre poo oil then shampood with Alterna Hemp Shine Poo. Dc'd for 30 minutes with Redken Extreme Rescue Force, then co washed with Kenra MC.

Applied Sebastian Potion #9, a few sprays of Green Grape Mist and two squirts of Garnier anti frizz serum. Rollerset and sat under dryer for 50 minutes

My hair is soooooooooooooo soft and moisturized. I have SERIOUS HIH disease right now


----------



## bbdgirl (May 26, 2008)

DCed overnight with Miss Keys 10 n 1 and rinsed with Tresemme Thermal recovery.
Airdried with GD leave in, quarter sized amt of Garnier Moisture works cond, and nickel sized amt of Sebastian's Potion #9 and castor oil on my ends.

Set damp hair with flexirods.  My hair light airy bouncy and shiny


----------



## tiffers (May 26, 2008)

bbdgirl said:


> DCed overnight with Miss Keys 10 n 1 and rinsed with Tresemme Thermal recovery.
> Airdried with GD leave in, quarter sized amt of Garnier Moisture works cond, and nickel sized amt of *Sebastian's Potion #9* and castor oil on my ends.
> 
> Set damp hair with flexirods.  My hair light airy bouncy and shiny



Copycat!


----------



## Aggie (May 26, 2008)

missnurselady said:


> Im getting my hair braided on Tuesday(hopefully) just some simple cornrows w/extensions and i would like to continue on this challenge. Any ladies with braids? If so whats your regi???


I wore braids for 8 weeks the Crown & Glory way from www.growafrohairlong.com. I did tweak it a little though by putting diluted DC on my hair and braids using a sponge and cover with a plastic cap and DC with heat for 1 hour. Sometimes I got lazy and slept with the DC in my hair overnight and wash the following morning. I would run a little water over it to remove the DC in the shower and allow to air dry. I only did this once a week to every 10 days though because I didn't want it to fuzz up too quickly. I did keep up with my moisturizing every day.


----------



## BmoreCoco (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for adding me to the list! I've deep conditioned my hair for the past month and a half. I've used Mane n Tail conditioner, cantu shea butter and garnier frutis (i had some product to get rid of before i can buy anymore lol) my hair loves this stuff. I recently flat ironed my hair (avatar) to check for length and its grown about 1.5 inches since last month.  So i'm gonna keep this up and start using Claudies Hair Revitalizer Gro Elixir and see what happens!


----------



## Aggie (May 26, 2008)

I'm a deep conditioner hog and you ladies are naming all these great DC's and my wish list is getting longer and longer. I don't know if I can resist much longer. Now it seem I want everything "Redken" and "Giovanni". I don't own anything in these two brands but now I want them. 

***Covers eyes with both hands*** "Don't look Aggie, don't look".


----------



## Aggie (May 26, 2008)

MonaRae said:


> Please add me to the list.


 
Hi MonaRae, welcome to the challenge.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 26, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I'm a deep conditioner hog and *you ladies are naming all these great DC's and my wish list is getting longer and longer*. I don't know if I can resist much longer. Now it seem I want everything "Redken" and "Giovanni". I don't own anything in these two brands but now I want them.
> 
> ***Covers eyes with both hands*** "Don't look Aggie, don't look".


lol i know right. i told you i bought that kenra cause of y'all. 

THAT'S why i joined the buy nothing for june challenge! I'm gonna go broke way before i even reach APL!


----------



## chebaby (May 26, 2008)

i deep conditioned yesterday with redken all soft heavy cream. next time i will deep condition with kenra mc and see if i like it and use my sebastian potion 9 as a leave in. i never used it before but i keep hearing good things about it.


----------



## song_of_serenity (May 26, 2008)

DCing now with my trusty alter ego. I will also add other alternatives to the list as well. 

How far into this do you guys usually do a protein treatment?
~*Janelle~*


----------



## Aggie (May 26, 2008)

song_of_serenity said:


> DCing now with my trusty alter ego. I will also add other alternatives to the list as well.
> 
> How far into this do you guys usually do a protein treatment?
> ~*Janelle~*


 
Well on normal circumstances for me, I'd do a light 20 minute protein treatment once a week with aphogee 2 minute or AtOne reconstructor, followed by a moisturizing DC for 45 minutes. I am currently in the Mega Tek challenge and I henna my hair now so I don't need to use protein quite as often anymore. Once every 3-4 weeks is sufficient for me for now. I don't even need the hardcore protein like I did before either.


----------



## QT (May 27, 2008)

Hello ladies~ I DC’ed Friday night w/ Sally’s generic brand of Nexus w/ a little coconut oil and evoo (hot oil treatment) I baggied overnight w/ my hair in braids.


----------



## tiffers (May 27, 2008)

Deleted..... Posted in the wrong thread


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Deleted..... Posted in the wrong thread


 
I had a feeling tiffers, lol. I couldn't believe you were dc-ing your hair 5 days a week. You and I and a few others here are all in the co-wash challenge for 4 months as well.


----------



## SoSweet08 (May 27, 2008)

song_of_serenity said:


> DCing now with my trusty alter ego. I will also add other alternatives to the list as well.
> 
> How far into this do you guys usually do a protein treatment?
> ~*Janelle~*


 
Hi Janelle,
   Which alter ego dc are you using? I'm thinking about buying one.


Also, is it alright if I join this challenge? I need all the help I can get right now. I'm getting length but I am not liking the health of my hair right now. It looks horrible to me. I am currently dcing with NTM deep conditioner.

ETA 
i'll be dcing for 60 mins.


----------



## youwillrise (May 27, 2008)

hey there lovelies.

  i dc'ed last night

 i 've decided to test out daily dc'ing to see where it takes me. 

 (or if it takes me anywhere at all haha)


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2008)

SoSweet08 said:


> Hi Janelle,
> Which alter ego dc are you using? I'm thinking about buying one.
> 
> 
> ...


 
I  believe she's using the alter ego energizing treatment but I'm not sure. I use the alter ego garlic treatment and it's quite yummy to say the least. 

By the way, welcome to the challenge, I'll add you in right now.


----------



## ebzonix (May 27, 2008)

myronnie said:


> hey girlie!!!! what's poppin!
> i just remember u and ur cute purple hair



hay! I was wondering where you'd run off too! Yeah, I'm kind of late, but I'm touchin up my color for prom. You already know about that situation, but man has your hair grown. Been doing the DCing for too long?


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2008)

Time to update again, today I felt like my hair had a little build up in it from all the co-washing and decided to clarify my hair with Mizani Puriphyl shampoo mixed with a little Mega Tek Premier poo and creme rinse, washed out, then pooed lightly with some diluted garlic poo. 

I washed that out and now I am Steam DC-ing with Pantene R/N hair conditioning mask, mixed ith some Biolage cera-repair fortetherapie treatment and virgin organic unrefined coconut oil. I will Steam DC tonight for about 30 minutes with heat under my hooded dryer. I'll update on the results later.

ETA: I Steam DC-ed for 1 hour instead of 30 minutes and my hair is finally done. I must say that my hair really was steaming hot and some of the steamy hot water from the turbies was starting to come from under my cap and down my back. Next time I'll wring it out a little more. I love it a lot. My hair really is very soft, thank you SJ for this at-home steam treatment. This is the perfect DC for an after henna treatment. Now I'm air drying with cool air from my hooded dryer before going to bed.


----------



## Tarae (May 27, 2008)

Finally got my much needed touch up yesterday.
DC'd for about an hour with Silk Elements.

I soooo needed that.
Gonna go to the Dominicans tomorrow for a wash/set/DC for my graduation.


----------



## tt8 (May 27, 2008)

Hey Aggie girl,
I just wanted to thank you from all of us for always quickly following up with our questions or concerns and encouraging us along this journey. This is how we are all gonna have updates like yours girl! Thanks for all your time and beautiful energy


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2008)

tt8 said:


> Hey Aggie girl,
> I just wanted to thank you from all of us for always quickly following up with our questions or concerns and encouraging us along this journey. This is how we are all gonna have updates like yours girl! Thanks for all your time and beautiful energy


 
Awwww! I'm getting all warm and fuzzy inside. I can't tell you how much I really appreciate your kind thoughts. *Thanks a million tt8!*


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2008)

Tarae said:


> Finally got my much needed touch up yesterday.
> DC'd for about an hour with Silk Elements.
> 
> I soooo needed that.
> Gonna go to the Dominicans tomorrow for a wash/set/DC for my graduation.


Congratulations on your graduation Tarae. I wanna see pics.


----------



## LivingDoll (May 27, 2008)

Everyone is doing wonderfully.

Saturday night I DC'd with Elucence MB and a little Humecto with heat for 20 mins. My hair is going through a strange phase right now, so I'm not so happy with the results today.


----------



## bbdgirl (May 27, 2008)

DC overnight Sat to Sun with Miss Keys 10 n 1
DC tonight 20 min w/heat with Miss Keys and Lustrasilk cholesterol w/ carrot milk (I am trying to use up my stash)


----------



## d-rock (May 27, 2008)

I wanna join.


----------



## tt8 (May 27, 2008)

*Girl, no, thank you!!! I can't wait for this and the OCT to work. I might be conceited after these next months.*


Aggie said:


> Awwww! I'm getting all warm and fuzzy inside. I can't tell you how much I really appreciate your kind thoughts. *Thanks a million tt8!*


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 27, 2008)

d-rock said:


> I wanna join.


i LOVE your sig pic.


----------



## tt8 (May 27, 2008)

*^^^^DITTO!*


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 27, 2008)

ok...i just looked at page 1 and realized i never officially joined this challenge although i been claiming it like who knows what. can i do that now 

DCing with the mix JLove74 posted in the thread about color glazes/cellophanes: Kenra MC, JF color glaze in brunette, JF glaze in clear. i am simultaneously doing a steam treatment, and just like Aggie this water is running down my neck. I thought I squeezed all the water out...guess not 

oh, and i washed with CON/did an emergencee treatment before putting in the DC. ten minutes left till i can get from under all this heat.

ETA: whoever says kenra is the truth did NOT lie. this is the best my hair has felt in a loooooong time.


----------



## Cien (May 27, 2008)

I dc'd overnight with leftover Cream of Nature nourishing conditioner (purple bottle) and Miss Key 10 en 1 super conditioner.  No heat. 

I henna'ed (7 hours) /indigo'd (3 hours) my hair yesterday....so it needed the overnight moisture.  I didn't intend to leave it in so long...but I got caught up with sleeping and other activities...


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 27, 2008)

I deep conditioned this morning with alter ego for about 25 mintues after I used ovation on my scalp for about 5. 

Will condition again in the morning for about 30-45 minutes and air dry again in a bun tomorrow. I am loving this wet head thing


----------



## MonaLisa (May 27, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I deep conditioned this morning with alter ego for about 25 mintues after I used ovation on my scalp for about 5.
> 
> Will condition again in the morning for about 30-45 minutes and air dry again in a bun tomorrow. I am loving this wet head thing


 

_*showoff*_

_*I didn't get a chance to deep condition and do my cassia over the weekend like I wanted...and somebody wanted to camp out at my place..and I couldn't really get my hair on like I wanted to..*_

_*So after my long nap, I now have Joico smothered on my hair under a plastic cap..  I'll make sure I get another session in mid-week...*_


----------



## Mrs. Verde (May 28, 2008)

I DC’d tonight with MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment.  Heat for 30 mins and will sleep in it overnight.


----------



## DivaD04 (May 28, 2008)

can i dc overnight w/ my carmel? 
i dc'd the other day for 1 hr/steam...hey i was playing an online game and watching a movie...time flies when ur preoccupied.


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 28, 2008)

DCed lastnight. Prepoo with ORS hair mayo mixed with a whole bunch of oils, then DCed with Mizani moisturefuse.


----------



## SoSweet08 (May 28, 2008)

My hair feels much better! It's not all flat and thin like it was before my dc, it's softer, and I feel better about it. I need to start searching for a good moisturizer though. On my ng I like using raw shea butter or ors shea butter but, i'm not too sure if I like how it feels on my relaxed ends (me being overprocessed is probably the problem though).

Why do I have the urge to dc again lol?

Also is ors replenishing pak considered a light protein treatment? I was thinking about using that 1x a week and follow it with alter ego (if I can find it).


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 28, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*showoff*_
> 
> _*I didn't get a chance to deep condition and do my cassia over the weekend like I wanted...and somebody wanted to camp out at my place..and I couldn't really get my hair on like I wanted to..*_
> 
> _*So after my long nap, I now have Joico smothered on my hair under a plastic cap..  I'll make sure I get another session in mid-week...*_



 Whateva, listen at you "napping with my Joico on"  

I didn't know you do cassia treatments. Give details please


----------



## tiffers (May 28, 2008)

I just dc'ed overnight with my last bit of Silk Elements Revive & Restore. Used a little Tresemme as a leave-in and bunned it up


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 28, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I just dc'ed overnight with my last bit of Silk Elements Revive & Restore. Used a little Tresemme as a leave-in and bunned it up



Hey Tiffers.......I found something you got to get.

http://www.beautyofnewyork.com/shopping/product_view.php?itemCode=YXNF070907KV0716

You got to get this homie.


----------



## joyandfaith (May 28, 2008)

DC'd overnight with ORS Replenishing Pak mixed with a little ORS Hair Mayonnaise.  I was very happy this morning when barely any hair came out in the shower. 

Ordered some HairVeda Sitrinillah hair masque yesterday and I can't wait for it to come!!!!


----------



## tiffers (May 28, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Hey Tiffers.......I found something you got to get.
> 
> http://www.beautyofnewyork.com/shopping/product_view.php?itemCode=YXNF070907KV0716
> 
> You got to get this homie.



You KNOW you wrong, right?  I'll sure be gettin some of this with the quickness!

I know you tried it already, you pj!  How'd it work for you? I want all the juicy details


----------



## Healthb4Length (May 28, 2008)

DCed with a protein cocktail; silk elements mayo, nexxus emergencee, and saa, my hair was feeling really overmoisturized and mushy, this has put structure back into my hair. Currently sitting on dryer waiting for rollerset to dry.


----------



## CokoQt (May 28, 2008)

DC'd Friday with NTM Deep Conditoner and Mask, honey, castor oil, & EVOO for 1 hr/w heat

DC'd Monday with ORS Hair Mayo, ORS Replenishing Pak w/EVOO & peppermint oil 1hr/w heat

Will DC again tomorrow...debating on trying Nexxus Humectress


----------



## ImFree27 (May 28, 2008)

I dc today at the gym with jason's biotin conditioner, glycerin, and african oils then went into the steam room


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 28, 2008)

tiffers said:


> You KNOW you wrong, right?  I'll sure be gettin some of this with the quickness!
> 
> I know you tried it already, you pj!  How'd it work for you? I want all the juicy details



It is amazing! I am talking slip out of this world. Softness, just makes your hair so silky.


----------



## myronnie (May 28, 2008)

I think i'm gonna have to jump off of this bandwagon..
I've seen that low manipulation is key for my hair's health and stopping tangles..and the more I wash and manipulate my hair, the more tangles I have.. 

So i'm gonna have to exit! boo.


----------



## PittiPat (May 28, 2008)

I deep conditioned last night with Tresemme Conditioner Vitamin E Moisture.


----------



## tiffers (May 28, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> It is amazing! I am talking slip out of this world. Softness, just makes your hair so silky.



Soft, slip and silky- the 3 magic words!  I'm def getting this! What does it smell like?


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 28, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Soft, slip and silky- the 3 magic words!  I'm def getting this! What does it smell like?



It has a light scent. Nothing strong at all. You can feel it working immediately. Just 5 minutes of it and


----------



## MonaLisa (May 28, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Whateva, listen at you "napping with my Joico on"
> 
> I didn't know you do cassia treatments. Give details please


 
 _*That will be me all summer, Joico, Pantene and AVEDA.  WRTC and HE for CW's...*_

_*I haven't done a treatment for a long while now...but cassia is colorless henna...I'm not looking for hair to turn red...*_

_*I know Lavendar and Sareca was like do the henna, cause I'm thin haired..but that's too much for me...but I will do the cassia.*_

_*I keep it real simple, mix some water with the powder, then add some oil and a dollop of conditioner.  Put it on until it hardens.  Rinse out.*_

_*I'm going to try and keep up until touch up time at the end of June.  I want a somewhat fresh  (Phyto aka devil relaxer) touch up for New Orleans for the 4th ...*_

*_off topic - I'm expecting either you, Tee or Q to do a Diary of Vegas for my arse - so I can live vicariously..._


----------



## MonaLisa (May 28, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Hey Tiffers......._*I found something you got to get.*_
> 
> http://www.beautyofnewyork.com/shopping/product_view.php?itemCode=YXNF070907KV0716


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 28, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*That will be me all summer, Joico, Pantene and AVEDA.  WRTC and HE for CW's...*_
> 
> _*I haven't done a treatment for a long while now...but cassia is colorless henna...I'm not looking for hair to turn red...*_
> 
> ...



Now I got to stop buy the store and get me some. Good thing for me that the indian market is in walking distance of my apartment  

You know we are going to have a vegas diary. I am gonna lose my mind.


----------



## Aggie (May 28, 2008)

d-rock said:


> I wanna join.


 
Welcome to the challenge d-rock, I'll add you right now. Enjoy the ride here.


----------



## Aggie (May 28, 2008)

daephae said:


> Everyone is doing wonderfully.
> 
> Saturday night I DC'd with Elucence MB and a little Humecto with heat for 20 mins. My hair is going through a strange phase right now, so I'm not so happy with the results today.


 
Hey daephae, I hope this is something that can be fixed. Is it?


----------



## Aggie (May 28, 2008)

SoSweet08 said:


> My hair feels much better! It's not all flat and thin like it was before my dc, it's softer, and I feel better about it. I need to start searching for a good moisturizer though. On my ng I like using raw shea butter or ors shea butter but, i'm not too sure if I like how it feels on my relaxed ends (me being overprocessed is probably the problem though).
> 
> Why do I have the urge to dc again lol?
> 
> ...


----------



## Aggie (May 28, 2008)

myronnie said:


> I think i'm gonna have to jump off of this bandwagon..
> I've seen that low manipulation is key for my hair's health and stopping tangles..and the more I wash and manipulate my hair, the more tangles I have..
> 
> So i'm gonna have to exit! boo.


I'm real sorry to hear that myronnie. I detangle only once, sometimes twice a week but I also have a shower filter that softens my hair and makes it very easy to comb my hair less and less. DC-ing has helped my hair so much that I will continue doing so even after this challenge is over. I co-wash 3 days out of the week as well but I don't comb my hair on those days at all, I let it air-dry, plait it back in one and wear my wig for my wig 2008 challenge. But you have to do what is best for your hair honey.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 28, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Now I got to stop buy the store and get me some. 1) Good thing for me that *the indian market is in walking distance of my apartment*
> 
> 2) You know we are going to have a vegas diary. *I am gonna lose my mind*.


 

Regarding comment #1: 

Regarding comment #2: 

evilbanana::sandm::alcoholic

_ooh, there's a club behind where Tao nightclub is in Caesar's I believe.._
_less crowded, can't remember the name -- but the dj has to be from NY cause he was playing some ole skool bumping jams when I was there...I had to kick off my shoes.._

_There should be hair pics of y'all when y'all are liquored up, there should be hair pics of somebody CWing before a seminar, there should be hair pics at the slot machines..._


----------



## Aggie (May 28, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> ok...i just looked at page 1 and realized i never officially joined this challenge although i been claiming it like who knows what. can i do that now
> 
> DCing with the mix JLove74 posted in the thread about color glazes/cellophanes: Kenra MC, JF color glaze in brunette, JF glaze in clear. i am simultaneously doing a steam treatment, and just like Aggie this water is running down my neck. I thought I squeezed all the water out...guess not
> 
> ...


 
Okay lilsparkle, you are OFFICIALLY in the challenge now. I just added you okay?


----------



## JustKiya (May 29, 2008)

I DC'd my hair last night - my usual mix. My hair is REALLY loving this challenge - thank you SO much Aggie!!!


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 29, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> Regarding comment #1:
> 
> Regarding comment #2:
> 
> ...



 I am already thinking about how I am gonna do my hair.


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 29, 2008)

I washed this morning with the ovation poo, did the treatment for 5 minutes, rinsed and dc'ed with alter ego energizing for an hour.


----------



## spacetygrss (May 29, 2008)

Last night I used Giovanni Nutrifixx, followed by their 50:50 Moisturizing conditioner for the actual DC part. My hair loved it! It worked just as well as my Kenra MC.


----------



## myronnie (May 29, 2008)

Okie doks i'm back on this challenge 
I just washed my hair in braids and wow what a difference!!!! No tangles, and the braids miraculously don't come aloose even after washing two times and acv-rinsing!!
This is like a miracle for my tangle-prone hair for real  I gotta give thanks to Allandra for pushing this on me!
I'm dc'ing right now with pantene relaxed&natural mask+hempseed butter
The mix was a little oily so i know i'm gonna hafta rinse well but it was so creamy


----------



## LivingDoll (May 29, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Hey daephae, I hope this is something that can be fixed. Is it?


 
Hi Aggie...I hope so. I posted a thread today about my shedding. I think its due to the ORS Lye Relaxer I've been using. It also makes my hair a weird, poofy texture at the roots... I'm looking into switching for my next texlax. Thanks for your care and concern. It's much appreciated.


----------



## tiffers (May 29, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I washed this morning with the ovation poo, did the treatment for 5 minutes, rinsed and dc'ed with alter ego energizing for an hour.



I've been stalking that beauty of new york site, re-reading the description of the energizing conditioner. Oh yeah, I'm feenin! 

I'm so jelly that you're going to the convention! I wish I could go, but my dh has no damn sense. I'd come back to a burned down house and kids sick from eating ice cream and candy for every meal!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 29, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Okay lilsparkle, you are OFFICIALLY in the challenge now. I just added you okay?



thanks


----------



## Aggie (May 29, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I DC'd my hair last night - my usual mix. My hair is REALLY loving this challenge - thank you SO much Aggie!!!


 
*You're welcomed JK.*



spacetygrss said:


> Last night I used Giovanni Nutrifixx, followed by their 50:50 Moisturizing conditioner for the actual DC part. My hair loved it! It worked just as well as my Kenra MC.


 
*R E A L L Y ? ? ? Hmmm, looks like I might have to add this to my wish list.*



myronnie said:


> Okie doks i'm back on this challenge
> I just washed my hair in braids and wow what a difference!!!! No tangles, and the braids miraculously don't come aloose even after washing two times and acv-rinsing!!
> This is like a miracle for my tangle-prone hair for real  I gotta give thanks to Allandra for pushing this on me!
> I'm dc'ing right now with pantene relaxed&natural mask+hempseed butter
> The mix was a little oily so i know i'm gonna hafta rinse well but it was so creamy


 
*Welcome back myronnie*.



daephae said:


> Hi Aggie...I hope so. I posted a thread today about my shedding. I think its due to the ORS Lye Relaxer I've been using. It also makes my hair a weird, poofy texture at the roots... I'm looking into switching for my next texlax. Thanks for your care and concern. It's much appreciated.


 
*You're welcomed daephae and good luck finding the relaxer that works well with your hair.*



lilsparkle825 said:


> thanks


*You're welcomed lilsparkle825.*


----------



## IntoMyhair (May 29, 2008)

Dc'ed today (well the kids where in school) 
Actually i had to clarify out the sixflag water rides.
Dc'ed with ntm mask for about 40 minutes under dryer.
Next DC will be sunday.


----------



## chebaby (May 29, 2008)

i deep conditioned today at the salon, idk what conditioner it was thougherplexed


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 29, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I've been stalking that beauty of new york site, re-reading the description of the energizing conditioner. Oh yeah, I'm feenin!
> 
> I'm so jelly that you're going to the convention! I wish I could go, but my dh has no damn sense. I'd come back to a burned down house and kids sick from eating ice cream and candy for every meal!



You gotta get some. Miracle in a jar for real! 

I am excited. I got a ticket from my dad to go. Now I just need to put down the cake and icecream now until July 31st and I would be good. 

Tell DH to stop playing  He is probably like my dad, when my mother would have to go out of town all we would end up eating was fast food.


----------



## Moisture2608 (May 29, 2008)

Checking in ~ DC'd today with UBH!


----------



## youwillrise (May 29, 2008)

so, i've been doing the daily overnight "dc" (it's a mixture of kenra mc, vo5 strawberries and cream, some other conditioners and grapeseed oil)

i slather it on dry hair at night
gently run my fingers through sections
to get out any tangles, cover it up
and go to sleep with it.

then i add a little more in the morning
just for the heck of it
and rinse it out

so far i've done it 4 days in a row
and there's no mooshy feeling.
i'm thinking it might be due to the fact
that i do it on dry hair

but i'll keep watching it just to make sure it's still ok.

so far so good.  
i'm really liking it a lot. 

my hair definitely feels softer and more moisturized.

i still need a super good moisturizing spray for the middle of the day, though

i cant find a true staple moisturizer/leave-in for NOTHING!


----------



## tycoles (May 29, 2008)

I did my second DC of the week last night with Redken heavy cream.  Didn't use heat, but left it on dry hair for 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## missnurselady (May 29, 2008)

I covered dry hair w/suave humectress, went to the gym, rinsed and co washed with vo5 silk, and i will dc overnight, w/ a conditioner rinse, w/ castor oil, aloe vera gel, glycerin, and a little honey.


----------



## MonaRae (May 30, 2008)

Tuesday night - DC with NTM overnight and 2 min Aphogee protein treatment in the AM (Wednesday).

Tonight - relaxed and DC with NTM (under hooded dryer) and added an egg treatment for extra thickness!


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 30, 2008)

I DCed this evening with a mixture of who know whatI had like 10 things in that stuff. Any who, hair feels good.

I can't wait for the morning to come because I will be picking up my Qhemet products from the post office. Very excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joyandfaith (May 30, 2008)

About to DC on dry hair with some Nexxus Humectress infused with Amla oil   I can't believe that I look forward to coming home to do hair stuff


----------



## miami74 (May 30, 2008)

Last night I DC'd with Doo Go Deep Down Intense mixed with some coconut milk, honey, JBCO & amla oil, for 45 min under heat.  Airdried overnight and I'm sitting under a warm dryer for 20 min. to finish drying before going to work.


----------



## DivaD04 (May 30, 2008)

dc'n overnight w/ my mix:
free me freesia (she just got freed)
mt
mn
coconut milk powder
glycerin+water
silk peptide powder

all in my dr. miracle container

I rubbed co mix on my scalp and threw on a plastic cap.

...i had to toss out his strong *** petroleum shyt out the container so i can store my co.... i had his stuff 4 2yrs and it was time 4 it to go. thx dr. miracle u came in handy!


----------



## youwillrise (May 30, 2008)

tonight will be my "real" deep condition

 i'll clarify then deep condition with kenra mc (regular/plain...not the mixed version)


----------



## Mrs. Verde (May 30, 2008)

DC'd last night Lustrasilk Olive Oil Cholesterol.


----------



## Aggie (May 30, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> About to DC on dry hair with some Nexxus Humectress infused with Amla oil  I can't believe that I look forward to coming home to do hair stuff


 
This has been me since finding lhcf girl. I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 30, 2008)

Deep conditioned this morning with redken butter treat


----------



## Tarae (May 30, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Congratulations on your graduation Tarae. I wanna see pics.


Thanks, Aggie!

I did go to the salon on Wednesday.  I don't know what they used for a DC but my hair was pretty much tangle-free (i went in with a messy braidout) and soft!

Here are some pics of how it turned out.


----------



## Aggie (May 30, 2008)

Tarae said:


> Thanks, Aggie!
> 
> I did go to the salon on Wednesday. I don't know what they used for a DC but my hair was pretty much tangle-free (i went in with a messy braidout) and soft!
> 
> Here are some pics of how it turned out.


 
Wow girl you are almost waist length. It's beautiful too.


----------



## JustKiya (May 30, 2008)

Gorgeous hair, Tarae!!! 

 I got a heat cap!!!! Steam treatments, here I come!


----------



## ImFree27 (May 31, 2008)

dc tonighy with aubrey Protein conditioner and trader joes balance mositurzier conditioner, some oils and sulfur


----------



## NYCQT16 (May 31, 2008)

I just took out my braids Wednesday night so...

Thursday night I dc'ed with Smooth & Shine Critical Repair 60 second reconstructor condition.  I used a plastic cap, left on for about 50 min.  Hair came out soft & felt kinda strong but thumbs DOWN because this consitioner packet had multicolor glitter pieces in it so I had a bunch of little glitter pieces in my hair.

Friday night I dc'ed with Pantene R&N Anti-Breakage Defense Mask (?).  Plastic cap, 30 min with hot towel around cap.  Hair came out smooth.

I will post a beginning pic soon.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 31, 2008)

just finished multitasking...used the time it took to take out my sister's yarn twists (2 hours) to DC with kenra mc, no heat. currently banding my hair.


----------



## sevetlana (May 31, 2008)

DC'ed on Sunday, will be doing it again on Saturday night.


----------



## Silver (May 31, 2008)

I started deep conditioning again. I deep conditioned last night, using a phyto organics humectin and a heating cap (braids removed). My hair felt great, and really moisturized, with no breakage.  But then I tried a henna mix for the first time and it hardened my hair and I got breakage, but way less than normal.


----------



## miami74 (May 31, 2008)

DivaD04 said:


> dc'n overnight w/ my mix:
> free me freesia (she just got freed)
> mt
> mn
> ...


*

  I did that too! *


----------



## miss Congeniality (May 31, 2008)

I can say that since I've joined this challenge my hair has been so healthy and feels soooooooooooo good. I am really glad that I joined.


----------



## Tarae (May 31, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Wow girl you are almost waist length. It's beautiful too.





JustKiya said:


> Gorgeous hair, Tarae!!!
> 
> I got a heat cap!!!! Steam treatments, here I come!


Thanks a lot, ladies!


----------



## tiffers (May 31, 2008)

Washed today with Alterna Hemp Shine poo then dc'd with shescentit's olive and orange conditioner sealed with JBCO. My hair was pretty tangley after rinsing, so I co washed with Tresemme Smooth & Silky. Used a litte bit of Smooth & Silky as a leave in, sealed with Fantasia IC's Olive Oil Serum and threw my hair back in a bun

I was lazy and didn't feel like pre pooing before washing. I noticed a huge difference when I shampood without pre pooing with Jehan oil first. My hair was dry and hard after shampooing. I won't be doing that again


----------



## tycoles (May 31, 2008)

I am DCing right now th motion CPR.  I used the ORS pak first, with heat for 20 minutes, but decided to go ahead and try the motions too.


----------



## morehairplease (May 31, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Washed today with Alterna Hemp Shine poo then dc'd with shescentit's olive and orange conditioner sealed with JBCO. My hair was pretty tangley after rinsing, so I co washed with Tresemme Smooth & Silky. Used a litte bit of Smooth & Silky as a leave in, sealed with Fantasia IC's Olive Oil Serum and threw my hair back in a bun
> 
> I was lazy and didn't feel like pre pooing before washing. I noticed a huge difference when I shampood without pre pooing with *Jehan oil *first. My hair was dry and hard after shampooing. I won't be doing that again



tiffers what's in the jehan pre-poo oil? My hair is feeling hard/dry after shampooing even with me pre-pooing with a co/oil. I plan on changing the water filter this week once I purchase a new placement and see how that works.


----------



## youwillrise (May 31, 2008)

i'm going to put twists in my hair tonight

i'll still be dc'ing in the twists because even when i'm in protectives...i cant help myself lol

 i think i'll try to leave these in for 2 weeks?


----------



## 25Nona (May 31, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Washed today with Alterna Hemp Shine poo then dc'd with shescentit's olive and orange conditioner sealed with JBCO. My hair was pretty tangley after rinsing, so I co washed with Tresemme Smooth & Silky. Used a litte bit of Smooth & Silky as a leave in, sealed with Fantasia IC's Olive Oil Serum and threw my hair back in a bun
> 
> I was lazy and didn't feel like pre pooing before washing. I noticed a huge difference when I shampood without pre pooing with Jehan oil first. My hair was dry and hard after shampooing. I won't be doing that again


 
Tiffers, thanks for biggin the Jehan pre poo oil up.  I purchase it have used it twice and am really liking how my hair has been turning out.  It's been helping with the shine and when I'm done with my hair it's nicely moisturized and smooth.


----------



## 25Nona (May 31, 2008)

Dcing right now.  I first used Mizani Chelating shampoo, i needed to do it after my relaxer a week ago.  This wash I deviated from my belove Nacidit mix and used Alter Ego hot oil treatment with garlic.  (I fault gym for this one, she talked about the energizing mask so much that I went in search for it, but could not find it, I had the hot oil treatment on my long to buy list, the last store I went it had the large container on sale for 23 bucks so I caved, as you can see I have no will power ).  I sitting with it now.  I have to admit, my hair felt wonderful when I put it on, so I probably sit with it over night and wash out in the morning with KeraCare hydrating poo sit with Humecto for about an hour wash and then set. (fingers crossed)


----------



## tiffers (May 31, 2008)

tishee said:


> tiffers what's in the jehan pre-poo oil? My hair is feeling hard/dry after shampooing even with me pre-pooing with a co/oil. I plan on changing the water filter this week once I purchase a new placement and see how that works.



I get it from www.shescentit.com and it's the best! I've tried pre pooing with olive, coconut, rice bran, castor, Hot 6, amla and more. None of them worked. 

Jehan is just so wonderful! It keeps my hair lubricated and moisturized and easy to detangle. It also makes my newgrowth more managable, and I have less breakage now that I've been using it for a few weeks. On top of all that, the smell is fantastic!

Since you have hard water, have you tried using a chelating shampoo? That might help


----------



## moonglowdiva (May 31, 2008)

I d/c with a mixture of:
ORS Replenishing Pak
generic humectress
queen helene cholesterol & hot oil treatment
I sat under a hooded dryer for 30 minutes. I am very pleased with this combination. It works for me.


----------



## tiffers (May 31, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Tiffers, thanks for biggin the Jehan pre poo oil up.  I purchase it have used it twice and am really liking how my hair has been turning out.  It's been helping with the shine and when I'm done with my hair it's nicely moisturized and smooth.



 I'm so happy you like it! 

I really am in love with this oil! It helps so much with moisture retention, shine, managability.... And it just keeps getting better the longer you use it


----------



## Seraphina (May 31, 2008)

I've been following the challenge, but I keep forgetting to check in.  So, I was supposed to go out tonight, but I'm sick, so I'm sitting here with ORS Replenishing Pak and Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol.  It's been on about an hour and a half.  I'd love to keep it in overnight, but nothing ever stays on my head, so it'd be a mess.


----------



## Moisture2608 (Jun 1, 2008)

Today, I pre -pooed with a castor-olive-coconut oil mix.  Then, I washed with Aritha hair soap. I lathered and rinsed twice. Then, I applied some Amla oil and Vatika oil and and put some UBH conditioner on. I sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes. Then, I rinsed and put on some Nexxus Humectress moisturizing conditioner. I sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes. My hair is very, very soft!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 1, 2008)

I did a hardcore aphogee treatmet today, firstly because I hadn't done one in several months and secondly because I am also in the co-wash and steam conditioning challenges that are keeping my hair super soft but now I want to add some more strength to it to keep my demarcation line strong. I only slowed down on using the hardcore aphogee because of the Mega Tek challenge I'm in.

I followed the aphogee treatment with a liberal amount of Pantene R/N hair caonditioning mask and now I'm deep conditioning under my hooded dryer for an hour.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jun 1, 2008)

*DC'd last night with a mixer of Nacidit Olive Oil and cholesterol conditioners.*


----------



## yodie (Jun 1, 2008)

DC'd today with castor oil and Panetene Nourishing Nourir.

YUMMY!!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 1, 2008)

Seraphina said:


> I've been following the challenge, but I keep forgetting to check in.  So, I was supposed to go out tonight, but I'm sick, so I'm sitting here with ORS Replenishing Pak and Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol.  It's been on about an hour and a half.  I'd love to keep it in overnight, but nothing ever stays on my head, so it'd be a mess.


man these were my staples before i found kenra mc.
feel better soon!


----------



## miami74 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi ladies.  I DC'd today with ORS Replenishing pak mixed with coconut milk, honey, JBCO and a few drops of rosemary oil.  I did that for about an hour.  Then I followed with Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol for about 20 min.  I'm airdrying now in a rollerset.


----------



## myronnie (Jun 1, 2008)

Prepooing with ORS Mayo mixed with aloe vera oil and castor oil for about an hour then Dc'ing with Proclaim Aloe&Shea mixed with mango butter, aloe vera gel, and avocado oil. 

I want to use sweet almond butter but for some reason i keep gravitating towards hempseed, mango, shea, and avocado...hmmm


----------



## IntoMyhair (Jun 1, 2008)

Dcing with herbal essences LTR with evoo on top with out heat until 10pm . Than just rinsing and letting hair air dry for my weekly bun. Putting in ntm mask as my leave in than coconut oil to seal it all in.

My next DC day will be either tuesday or wednesday than again on sunday. I think i will use some protein sunday. I will more than likely do a full condition wash than Dc on sunday. I am also thinking of detangling only once a week.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jun 2, 2008)

DCed today. ORS mayo for about 2hrs without heat. Oil treatment 30min and DCed again with heat for 45min with Keracare Humecto. I hope I did not do too much. My hair feels good, so I guess it's ok, we will see.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jun 2, 2008)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *Can you still be on the challenge if you deep condition for less than an hour? I found my staple DC ( MOP Extreme Moisture mixed w/ orchid complex, shealoe, castor oil,* *SAA, Coconut Oil and Hibiscus), but it makes my hair mushy if I moisturize for too long.*


 
What's all that? That sounds supa good!!!!
I know about the other stuff,but the other ones are new to me?
Where do you get that and what does it do?

Okay i have to confess that i fell off of this...the reason?
I got me some OJON!!!!!!!!
It says that it is a treatment that worke like a dc,but you shampoo it out.
My hair has been feeling so good that i can't bring myself to shampoo it out

I just leave it one for a full day or two,rinse or shampoo,slap some elasta qp fortifying conditioner(this is soooo good,esp. for the price) on there,might get under the dryer,might not,lightweight rinse it out,and start all over again

I don't know if i am doing too much,but i _keep_ this treatment on my hair do your hear me??
I want to slow up because i don't want my hair to act up and start hating it,but it makes my hair feel super good!


----------



## DivaD04 (Jun 2, 2008)

miami74 said:


> I did that too!


 

So Dr. M has a purpose after all! 

I dc'd this morning for an hour w/ my mn co this moring. 
*JK*, do u like ur steam cap? Girl, I get to caught up being online or watching tv to keep it on for only 15 min. shoot 45-60 min. can go by so quickly. i would always say, ok i'm going to take my cap off and time would just fly.


----------



## miami74 (Jun 2, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I did a hardcore aphogee treatmet today, firstly because I hadn't done one in several months and secondly because I am also in the co-wash and steam conditioning challenges that are keeping my hair super soft but now I want to add some more strength to it to keep my demarcation line strong. I only slowed down on using the hardcore aphogee because of the Mega Tek challenge I'm in.
> 
> I followed the aphogee treatment with a liberal amount of Pantene R/N hair caonditioning mask and now I'm deep conditioning under my hooded dryer for an hour.



_That is a good idea.  I've been holding off on doing any protein DCs since I did the henna 2 weeks ago, but I haven't done any type of protein treatment  since I relaxed 4 weeks ago.  How soon after henna would it be safe to do so?  I don't really have much breakage, but I am shedding a little, so I'm assuming it's normal._


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 2, 2008)

DC'd this weekend with a slightly more protein mix than usual under my new heat cap! I forgot to get the plastic gloves, so my towels weren't as steamy as they should have been, so I can't weigh in on the steamy bit yet. I do have to say though, that my ends felt like the REST of my hair for once, instead of feeling a little drier/crunchier than the rest. So, that was pretty impressive. 
I'll have to scoop up some cleaning gloves at the grocery store today.


----------



## DivaD04 (Jun 2, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> DC'd this weekend with a slightly more protein mix than usual under my new heat cap! I forgot to get the plastic gloves, so my towels weren't as steamy as they should have been, so I can't weigh in on the steamy bit yet. I do have to say though, that my ends felt like the REST of my hair for once, instead of feeling a little drier/crunchier than the rest. So, that was pretty impressive.
> I'll have to scoop up some cleaning gloves at the grocery store today.


 

JK what r the gloves 4?


----------



## missnurselady (Jun 2, 2008)

Did a protein treatment last night(Duo Tex) then dcd overnight with a mixture of conditioners and oils, honey, ect. Rinse this morining, still air drying in a pin up


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 2, 2008)

Washed with ovation poo this morning and deep conditioned with Alter Ego engerizing treatment. Put ovation cell therapy on my damp scalp, clipped hair up for it to air dry. Still wet


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 2, 2008)

dc today with ors replinsing pack for 20 min. with steam.


----------



## ImFree27 (Jun 2, 2008)

I DC today with Aloe Vera Moisturzing conditioner and dove moisturzing conditer, warm some castor, vatkia, and jojoba oils and set in the steam room and sauna. I also did henna before the DC, thats why I did two moisturIng conditioners


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jun 2, 2008)

What kind of  RESULTS are you getting with this, could you elaborate?  Thank You.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 2, 2008)

i got my hair done last thursday so a week before i didnt wash or deep condition and its been 4 days and i havent washed or deep conditioned.
im itching to wash, aphogee 2 minute and deep condition because she put sooooooooo much grease in my hair its so greasy and heavy and my hair is itching so bad. i want to wait until wedsnday because its a press and curl and i know most people wait a while before they wash.

but other then that i've been on my deep conditioning game.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 2, 2008)

Mahalialee4 said:


> What kind of  RESULTS are you getting with this, could you elaborate?  Thank You.



For me personally, my hair is super soft. I have more elasticity than I have had in a long time. The frequent conditioning has also been great for my bangs which for some reason have been prone to split ends lately. 

I am washing nearly everyday. Basically I was with ovation cell therapy shampoo, just a small bit, not alot at all. I concentrate the lather on my scalp. I rinse and condition. I go workout and then rinse it out. I apply ovation cell therapy to my damp scalp, massage it in, apply leave in, and clip my hair up and go to class.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 2, 2008)

miami74 said:


> _That is a good idea. I've been holding off on doing any protein DCs since I did the henna 2 weeks ago, but I haven't done any type of protein treatment since I relaxed 4 weeks ago. How soon after henna would it be safe to do so? I don't really have much breakage, but I am shedding a little, so I'm assuming it's normal._


 
Yes miami74, shedding is normal but if it's excessive, try some alter ego garlic treatment.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 2, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> DC'd this weekend with a slightly more protein mix than usual under my new heat cap! I forgot to get the plastic gloves, so my towels weren't as steamy as they should have been, so I can't weigh in on the steamy bit yet. I do have to say though, that my ends felt like the REST of my hair for once, instead of feeling a little drier/crunchier than the rest. So, that was pretty impressive.
> I'll have to scoop up some cleaning gloves at the grocery store today.


 
Girl I tried doing the steam treatment initially without gloves too and that my dear is not a good idea at all. Burned fingers and cold towels - not good.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 2, 2008)

Mahalialee4 said:


> What kind of RESULTS are you getting with this, could you elaborate? Thank You.


 
Hi Mahalialee, deep conditioning is great for increased needed moisture in the hair strand and the massaging action and washing adds stimulation to the scalp, hence faster growth and thickness, but very soft and manageable hair especially if you are stretching your relaxer. It is great for relaxed, natural and texlaxed hair all alike. 

My new growth area is a lot more manageable when I deep condition often. It also keeps dandruff from invading your scalp. The good thing about this challenge is that DC-ing can be done on dry hair, steamed or on freshly washed hair and you do not have to wash with a shampoo more than once a week. HTH.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 2, 2008)

shatarip said:


> I DC today with Aloe Vera Moisturzing conditioner and dove moisturzing conditer, warm some castor, vatkia, and jojoba oils and set in the steam room and sauna. *I also did henna before the DC, thats why I did two moisturIng conditioners*


 

I do this too shatarip. I sometimes just DC overnight after a henna treatment as well.


----------



## SoSweet08 (Jun 3, 2008)

Friday I DC with NTM DC again. I'm going to DC tomorrow and pre-poo with my egg mix and dc with ntm or keracare. 

My hair is really feeling nice. No breakage, no dry scalp, and I don't even have crazy tangles like I use to. I think my Kids Detangling Lotion is doing wonders as well.


----------



## SoSweet08 (Jun 3, 2008)

myronnie said:


> Prepooing with ORS Mayo mixed with aloe vera oil and castor oil for about an hour then Dc'ing with Proclaim Aloe&Shea mixed with mango butter, aloe vera gel, and avocado oil.
> 
> I want to use sweet almond butter but for some reason i keep gravitating towards hempseed, mango, shea, and avocado...hmmm


 

I think we might be hair twins/cousins or whatever it's called. Do you have a fotki?


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm deep conditioning right now with Sitrinillah hair masque.  Eisani, you were right...this stuff smells AMAZING.  I don't want to wash it off, so I think I'll sleep in it to guarantee sweet dreams


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 3, 2008)

I deep conditioned this morning with Redken Butter Treat


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 3, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> I'm deep conditioning right now with Sitrinillah hair masque.  Eisani, you were right...this stuff smells AMAZING.  I don't want to wash it off, so I think I'll sleep in it to guarantee sweet dreams


i really want some of that. i think i will get some later this summer when my wallet recovers and my kenra mc runs low.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 3, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> i really want some of that. i think i will get some later this summer when my wallet recovers and my kenra mc runs low.



It really is the truth!  I remember when I first heard about it Eisani was telling her funny story about the NY guy saying he kept smelling Ah-ran-ges (in his NY accent)hahaha....sure enough, my SO hugged me and said "mmmm, you smell all citrus-y and what not" LOL  Something about the scent is obviously pleasing to the opposite sex


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jun 3, 2008)

Sitting under the dryer with some MIZANI Moisturefuse Moisturizing Conditioner.  This is my first time using it.  I will also sleep in it tonight.


----------



## Cinnabuns (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm totally in!!!  I've got to get back to baby-ing my hair!


----------



## youwillrise (Jun 3, 2008)

my hair is loving my daily overnight "deep conditioner washes" 

 it's eating it up. 

 i added castor oil and a couple new conditioners yesterday to the mix...and that definitely kicked it up a few notches. my hair felt really good today.    

 i think doing this is already benefitting my hair's health...i was closely looking at a section of my hair's appearance...and it looked smoother and healthier to me

 hopefully overtime, i'll see even more improvement? 

 still doing it on dry hair and rinsing with cool water in the morning.

 will clarify this weekend and start the party all over again.


----------



## ImFree27 (Jun 4, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I do this too shatarip. I sometimes just DC overnight after a henna treatment as well.


 
yup sometimes i do it overnight too, because if not your hair can be really dry


----------



## myronnie (Jun 4, 2008)

SoSweet08 said:


> I think we might be hair twins/cousins or whatever it's called. Do you have a fotki?



Hey girl!!! I got your comment on fotki!
Well i don't know if we're hair twins because I haven't seen your hair yet *hinthint*


----------



## miami74 (Jun 4, 2008)

I DC'd under the dryer last night with ORS Hair Mayo mixed with honey and JBCO, for 20 min and then DC'd with Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol for 20 min.


----------



## DivaD04 (Jun 4, 2008)

i dc'd w/heat earlier w/ bonawell wheat protein n provitamin b5 ihot for 15min


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 4, 2008)

I wasn't able to get on for a few days but...

I DC'd on Monday night first with this for 12 mins (as directed)...the menthol is sooo serious! 







I rinsed then DC'd for 20 mins with KeraCare Humecto. Hair was like butta.


----------



## SoSweet08 (Jun 4, 2008)

same ole' same ole' dc yesterday with NTM DC. I'm thinking about doing ORS Replinishing Pak followed by Keracare for my next DC. 

Do you think one can get good dc benefits by mixing ORS with a moisturizing conditioner or just mixing two DC's together instead of doing one for 20 mintues and then the other?


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 4, 2008)

Deep conditioned this morning with a mix of ovation creme rinse and Kenra MC


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 4, 2008)

daephae said:


> I wasn't able to get on for a few days but...
> 
> I DC'd on Monday night first with this for 12 mins (as directed)...the menthol is sooo serious!
> 
> ...




oh, where did you purchase this?

tia,
tishee


----------



## tiffers (Jun 4, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Deep conditioned this morning with a mix of ovation creme rinse and Kenra MC



I ordered some Alter Ego Energizing conditioner!  My mom gave me a giftcard, and the first thing I thought of was your recommendation  They (beautyofnewyork) is so fast with shipping! I ordered last night and they sent it out today!

Have you used it as a leave in? I ordered some Salerm 21 b5 too, so I don't know which one I wanna use when I rollerset. Decisions, decisions :scratchch


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 4, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I ordered some Alter Ego Energizing conditioner!  My mom gave me a giftcard, and the first thing I thought of was your recommendation  They (beautyofnewyork) is so fast with shipping! I ordered last night and they sent it out today!
> 
> Have you used it as a leave in? I ordered some Salerm 21 b5 too, so I don't know which one I wanna use when I rollerset. Decisions, decisions :scratchch



  
I can't wait for you to get it. I haven't tried it as a leave in yet. I think I will try that tomorrow morning though.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 4, 2008)

runrunrunner said:


> *my hair is loving my daily overnight "deep conditioner washes" *
> 
> *it's eating it up*.
> 
> ...


----------



## tiffers (Jun 4, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I can't wait for you to get it. I haven't tried it as a leave in yet. I think I will try that tomorrow morning though.



Let me know how you like it as a leave in! I'm excited to see how you like it 

I've been reading reviews and can't WAIT to get it! :woohoo:


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jun 4, 2008)

_Is it too late for me to join? Haven't DC'd in awhile but I look forward to trying KeraCare's products._


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 4, 2008)

tishee said:


> oh, where did you purchase this?
> 
> tia,
> tishee


 

I got it at a local BSS.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 4, 2008)

Mz.Shug said:


> _Is it too late for me to join? Haven't DC'd in awhile but I look forward to trying KeraCare's products._


 
No it's not too late Mz.Shug, welcome to the challenge.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 4, 2008)

Pre pood for about six hours with Jehan Pre Poo Oil

Shampood with Porosity Control

Sitting under the dryer now with Fortifying Masque sealed with Tresscence Oil. Will sit under dryer for 45 minutes

After rinsing, I'll probably co wash with Porosity Control Condish. Then use Tresemme Smooth & Silky as a leave-in, seal with Fantasia IC Olive Oil Serum, apply BeeMine serum to my scalp and bun it up.

ETA: I ended up not using the PC as a final rinse. For the first time in a LONG time, my hair felt GOOD after dcing! So soft and moisturized and just GREAT! Sealing in conditioners with oil is da truf!


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 4, 2008)

daephae said:


> I got it at a local BSS.



thanks. may I ask if you like it? is it more of a moisturizing or protein conditioner?


----------



## tycoles (Jun 4, 2008)

DCing on dry hair right now without heat.  Too hot to sit under dryer.  I will leave it in for 2 hours, then follow up with HE Hello Hydration while in shower.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 5, 2008)

tishee said:


> thanks. may I ask if you like it? is it more of a moisturizing or protein conditioner?


 
I like it alot. Its a protein reconstructor. My hair is protein sensitive but I can use this with no harsh effects. Here is a product description from a random online BSS (texasbeautysupply.com)


*Vitale Super Reconstructor Conditioner INTENSIVE TREATMENT* 

Uncommonly Beautiful Hair
For Dry, Damaged Hair.
Super Reconstructor Conditioner Intensive Treatment
With Menthol
Controls Breakage
Gives Hair Vibrant Shine
Repairs Hair Cortex

Strengthen, moisturize and repair damged hair while soothing your scalp and eliminating dandruff. Apply super Reconstructive Conditioner for 12 minutes as a corrective treatment. It prenetrates deep into the hair's Cortex and provides internal repair. Provides nourishment for over processed, extremely limp, dull and dry hair for a vibrant livelier and richer shine.

As soon as I can find a list of ingredients, I'll edit this post to include them.


----------



## oooop2 (Jun 5, 2008)

Okay...I hopped off this challenge for a bit to test out some mini-twist.  So sorry for my absence but now I'm back 

Tonight I DC w/ a homemade blend of ripe bananas, plain yogurt, mayo, EVOO, and Hempseed Oil.  I DC for 1hr, rinsed, shampooed w/ CD Rosemary Mint Shampoo, conditioned w/ Suave Coconut condish, did a final rinse w/ distilled water, and sealed w/ coconut oil.  I let me hair air dry, then I applied my shealoe concoction and did my hair is med sz twist.  Place to DC again in 2-3 days.


----------



## missnurselady (Jun 5, 2008)

I pre-pood overnight with vatika oil, then washed this morning with garlic poo and then clarified w/baking soda powder, now im dcing with my conditioner mix, topped with sweet almond oil. I plan to rinse later this afternoon after I hit the gym. Im so proud of myself Im actually able to stick to this challenge


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 5, 2008)

Deep conditioned with Alter Ego garlic stuff this morning for 30 minutes.


----------



## mezzogirl (Jun 5, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> ok...i just looked at page 1 and realized i never officially joined this challenge although i been claiming it like who knows what. can i do that now
> 
> DCing with the mix JLove74 posted in the thread about color glazes/cellophanes: Kenra MC, JF color glaze in brunette, JF glaze in clear. i am simultaneously doing a steam treatment, and just like Aggie this water is running down my neck. I thought I squeezed all the water out...guess not
> 
> ...


 
Wow, you've got a lot of growth.


----------



## bbdgirl (Jun 5, 2008)

DC'ed with heat cap last night for 45 minutes with Garnier strength and repair  Ceramides instant melting mask and suave humectant cond.
Rinsed with V05 Lavendar mist and co-wshed with Garnier moisture works. Rinsed with dam* near ice cold water. 
Used nickel amout of GD leave in, a nickel amount of Garnier Length and strength leave in and three nickel amounts of Bio-infusion (a Matrix ultra hydrating balm knock off) deep conditioner to moisturise  and detangle.
 Let air dry for 20 minutes then braided hair into 5 plaits.
 I put castor oil and Elasta QP mango butter on the ends wrapped with end paper and rolled on sponge rollers.
I am rocking a really neat, sweet braidout today!!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 5, 2008)

This morning I pre-pooed my scalp and hair with some amla and shikakai oils and some aphogee 2 minute keratin reconstructor for 45 minutes, washed out twice with my shikakai shampoo bar. Wow this soap really cleans the hair. I then deep conditioned my hair with a mixture of Elucence Moisture Balancing conditioner and some of my fenugreek tea rinse for slip. The Elucence MB by itself does nothing for my hair but it works really well with hot oils and my fenugreek tea rinse.


----------



## miami74 (Jun 5, 2008)

oooop2 said:


> Okay...I hopped off this challenge for a bit to test out some mini-twist.  So sorry for my absence but now I'm back
> 
> Tonight I DC w/ a homemade blend of *ripe bananas,* plain yogurt, mayo, EVOO, and Hempseed Oil.  I DC for 1hr, rinsed, shampooed w/ CD Rosemary Mint Shampoo, conditioned w/ Suave Coconut condish, did a final rinse w/ distilled water, and sealed w/ coconut oil.  I let me hair air dry, then I applied my shealoe concoction and did my hair is med sz twist.  Place to DC again in 2-3 days.



What are the benefits of ripe bananas on the hair?   I'm starting to get real interested in homemade DC concoctions.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 5, 2008)

daephae said:


> I like it alot. Its a protein reconstructor. My hair is protein sensitive but I can use this with no harsh effects. Here is a product description from a random online BSS (texasbeautysupply.com)
> 
> 
> *Vitale Super Reconstructor Conditioner INTENSIVE TREATMENT*
> ...



thanks sweetie . My hair is protein sensitive, as well, and I have yet to find a suitable protein treatment.


----------



## Tarae (Jun 5, 2008)

DC last night on dry hair with Silk Elements for about 30 minutes.


----------



## DivaD04 (Jun 5, 2008)

Question...please aswer ya'll, last time my question didn't get answered, but i was wondering...when ya'll get preggos, do ya'll continue ur reggie. I used to get on about doing my hair w/ my first preggs so I started to let a friend keep me in braids but now I just found out today I scored a + on my hpt so I'm wonder what will my upcoming months will be like for my hair. I'm asking here b/c my dc day get's most of my time when it comes to my hair.

TIA...


----------



## myronnie (Jun 5, 2008)

I am deep conditioning with Proclaim Aloe&Shea mixed with coconut milk, mango butter, avocado butter, and avocado oil.
Yummies.


----------



## IntoMyhair (Jun 5, 2008)

Dcing right now with Elasta QP dpr11. It's has been on my head now since 5:00. I dc'ed first with ors hair mayo with heat for 40 minutes than without heat for another 30 minutes. I mixed evoo and coconut oil in with my dpr 11. Lets say with that conditioner oil and it don't mix it stayed separated. I will no the verdict after i rinse this out.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 5, 2008)

daephae said:


> I like it alot. Its a protein reconstructor. My hair is protein sensitive but I can use this with no harsh effects. Here is a product description from a random online BSS (texasbeautysupply.com)
> 
> 
> *Vitale Super Reconstructor Conditioner INTENSIVE TREATMENT*
> ...


why 12? lol thats so random.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 5, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> why 12? lol thats so random.





Usually they just say 10-15 right?


----------



## oooop2 (Jun 5, 2008)

miami74 said:


> What are the benefits of *ripe bananas* on the hair?  I'm starting to get real interested in homemade DC concoctions.


 
It's very moisturizing.  My hair loves it.  But make sure you blend it up well or you will get bits of banana in your hair.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 5, 2008)

tonight after my workout(thats right yall im starting to workout) i wiil co wash and deep condition with aubrey organic honey suckle rose conditioner.
ladies who use this how long do you deep condition with it?


----------



## myronnie (Jun 5, 2008)

chebaby said:


> tonight after my workout(thats right yall im starting to workout) i wiil co wash and deep condition with aubrey organic honey suckle rose conditioner.
> ladies who use this how long do you deep condition with it?



woohoo chebaby i am starting to work out too for cheerleading..gotta get flexible. i hope i can stay with the routine though


----------



## Aggie (Jun 5, 2008)

DivaD04 said:


> Question...please aswer ya'll, last time my question didn't get answered, but i was wondering...*when ya'll get preggos, do ya'll continue ur reggie*. I used to get on about doing my hair w/ my first preggs so I started to let a friend keep me in braids but now I just found out today I scored a + on my hpt so I'm wonder what will my upcoming months will be like for my hair. I'm asking here b/c my dc day get's most of my time when it comes to my hair.
> 
> TIA...


 
Forgive my ignorance but what is preggos?


----------



## chinadoll (Jun 5, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Forgive my ignorance but what is preggos?


 
another term for pregnant


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 5, 2008)

DCing with kenra mc/jf brunette glaze/jf clear glaze

20 min w/o heat, 20 min with heat.

ETA: rinsed with VO5 strawberries and cream...and i left some in! hope it works!


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 6, 2008)

DCing right now for the first time with Silicon Mix.  I really like how it smells.


----------



## ebzonix (Jun 6, 2008)

I need a really good Deep Conditioning conditioner. I've been using my Trader Joes brand, but I'm sure theres a really rich product that I could use for those special DCing days. Any natural suggestions?


----------



## DivaD04 (Jun 6, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Forgive my ignorance but what is preggos?


 
i'm pregnant...it's not ignorance cuz i just learned like last year by my younger cousins who say this...in my day u would just sat pregnant or knocked up which is old school.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 6, 2008)

I deep condition twice a week overnight with Elasta DPR11 and sometimes if I don't have anything to do on the weekend I would deep condition for five to six hours.  I added silk protein to my condition mix, on saturdays I rinse and then condition with hello hydration.  I restarted using red palm butter again on my ends.  I love how my hair comes out in the morning when I do that.  I basicallyl wear my hair in a pony puff every day its very seldom I do anything else to it.  Its my preferred style. only somedays I twist and then untwist it and others I wear it very curly and other days normal.  My hair is in great condition.  I haven't seen any new growth and its been a month of using it and several months of using Ovations.  I am not discouraged I am pushing onward. I hope by atleast Christmas it will be armpit.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 6, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> why 12? lol thats so random.


 


gymfreak336 said:


> Usually they just say 10-15 right?


 
That is random....I have no idea.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 6, 2008)

chinadoll said:


> another term for pregnant


 
Thanks for the response. I couldn't answer this question anyway as I don't have kids so I hope others will chime in with a response.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 6, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> DCing with kenra mc/jf brunette glaze/jf clear glaze
> 
> 20 min w/o heat, 20 min with heat.
> 
> ETA: rinsed with VO5 strawberries and cream...and i left some in! hope it works!


 
Wow lilsparkle - great progress pics in your siggy.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 6, 2008)

DivaD04 said:


> i'm pregnant...it's not ignorance cuz i just learned like last year by my younger cousins who say this...in my day u would just sat pregnant or *knocked up* which is old school.


 
Lol, you're right. I am sorry but I couldn't hlep with this question as I don't have kids but I hope some others will chime in with some answers for you.


----------



## miami74 (Jun 6, 2008)

DivaD04 said:


> Question...please aswer ya'll, last time my question didn't get answered, but i was wondering...when ya'll get preggos, do ya'll continue ur reggie. I used to get on about doing my hair w/ my first preggs so I started to let a friend keep me in braids but now I just found out today I scored a + on my hpt so I'm wonder what will my upcoming months will be like for my hair. I'm asking here b/c my dc day get's most of my time when it comes to my hair.
> 
> TIA...



Congratulations!!  I was pregnant back to back a few years ago. (My kids are 10 months apart). I had to go on bedrest in the hospital for several months with the first.  So, I had braids put in for 3 months.  Unfortunately, no washing, Dcing or anything.  My hair grew a lot though.  Next pregnancy, right after the first one, I was in braids for the first trimester and washed biweekly.  Then I relaxed in the second trimester.  Washed and dc'd biweekly at the salon for the whole second pregnancy.  HTH.


----------



## miami74 (Jun 6, 2008)

oooop2 said:


> It's very moisturizing.  My hair loves it.  But make sure you blend it up well or you will get bits of banana in your hair.



OK, I'll do that.  Thanks!


----------



## DivaD04 (Jun 6, 2008)

miami74 said:


> Congratulations!! I was pregnant back to back a few years ago. (My kids are 10 months apart). I had to go on bedrest in the hospital for several months with the first. So, I had braids put in for 3 months. Unfortunately, no washing, Dcing or anything. My hair grew a lot though. Next pregnancy, right after the first one, I was in braids for the first trimester and washed biweekly. Then I relaxed in the second trimester. Washed and dc'd biweekly at the salon for the whole second pregnancy. HTH.


 
thanks for your honesty aggie, and thank you miami74for answering. b4 reading this post, earlier i literally sat in the shower and cow my hair w/ comb and put some curls whipped cream on and a hair scarf. i do have an african braider's number who does a natural's braids (some baaaad braids)...i'm a little reluctant to go to her b/c of other folks ruffness. my delimma for my dc's and cow are the fact that there are no salons out here for women...okay except one, on my compound, but i DARE NOT let these women come near my hair b/c they don't do afro type hair. thet touch our hair like their scared of it and it's not cool...maybe i can get my hubby to do it...tee hee!


----------



## tt8 (Jun 6, 2008)

*Hey Aggie,
I need a little help. I don't want to manipulate my hair so much, so I was wondering if I could switch up my routine. I want to DC on dry hair with heat for an hour/bun it and be done. Then the next day wash it out with ovation system and dc on wet hair. Do you think I will still get the benefits from the challenge or is it too much. *


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 6, 2008)

tt8 said:


> *Hey Aggie,
> I need a little help. I don't want to manipulate my hair so much, so I was wondering if I could switch up my routine. I want to DC on dry hair with heat for an hour/bun it and be done. Then the next day wash it out with ovation system and dc on wet hair. Do you think I will still get the benefits from the challenge or is it too much. *



Oh, I think that's a good idea! You are still DC'ing, and as long as you are getting it through all of your hair, I think you would be fine........


----------



## tt8 (Jun 6, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Oh, I think that's a good idea! You are still DC'ing, and as long as you are getting it through all of your hair, I think you would be fine........


*thanks jk! Yea, I was hoping it was ok. Now let me take my butt to work. I swear lhcf is my boyfriend on the side.
*


----------



## Aggie (Jun 6, 2008)

tt8 said:


> *Hey Aggie,*
> *I need a little help. I don't want to manipulate my hair so much, so I was wondering if I could switch up my routine. I want to DC on dry hair with heat for an hour/bun it and be done. Then the next day wash it out with ovation system and dc on wet hair. Do you think I will still get the benefits from the challenge or is it too much. *


 


JustKiya said:


> Oh, I think that's a good idea! You are still DC'ing, and as long as you are getting it through all of your hair, I think you would be fine........


 
Yes I agree with JK, as long as you're DCing that should be fine as long as you don't intend to do this everyday, then that would be too much manipulation.


----------



## sky035 (Jun 6, 2008)

New to the challege. Hey everyone....

I DCed on Sunday night with ORS OLIVE OIL PAK. I DCed last night with REDKEN DEEP FUEL for damaged hair (my ends were fried from using an at home colour - Natural Instincts 6 months ago, a major setback! ) and I am trimming the ends of slowly. My hair has never felt like this before: soft, moisturized, silky, and I highly recommend it... I am texturized about 4 -6 inches now. Will get help to post pic.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jun 6, 2008)

Just did a home grown steam treatment with some Shescentit's fortifying mask...all I can say is WOW!!! Moisture galore, softness and slip! Slip! Slip! Detangling was a breeze too. Stick with this challenge y'all your hair will thank you!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 6, 2008)

Lisaaa Bonet said:


> New to the challege. Hey everyone....
> 
> I DCed on Sunday night with ORS OLIVE OIL PAK. I DCed last night with REDKEN DEEP FUEL for damaged hair (my ends were fried from using an at home colour - Natural Instincts 6 months ago, a major setback! ) and I am trimming the ends of slowly. My hair has never felt like this before: soft, moisturized, silky, and I highly recommend it... I am texturized about 4 -6 inches now. Will get help to post pic.


 
Welcome to the challenge Lisaaa Bonet and we look forward to seeing your starting pics. Enjoy!!


----------



## Blessed2bless (Jun 6, 2008)

Checking in.. i did a protein  treatment and dc with a mc then I rinsed and did a 20 minute oil rinse on tuesday... I'll  do a dc with mc on saturday.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jun 6, 2008)

_I'll post my starting pic Wed. after I get my relaxer done!_

_Meantime I'll DC tomorrow w/ORS for 20min under a dome dryer._

_Hope everyone's having a blessed day!_


----------



## miami74 (Jun 6, 2008)

tt8 said:


> *thanks jk! Yea, I was hoping it was ok. Now let me take my butt to work. I swear lhcf is my boyfriend on the side.
> *


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 6, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Wow lilsparkle - great progress pics in your siggy.


thank you! i'm pretty sure the extra DCing has something to do with it...my hair doesn't feel nearly as dry as it used to.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 6, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> thank you! i'm pretty sure the extra DCing has something to do with it...my hair doesn't feel nearly as dry as it used to.


 
You're welcomed.

Now my DC update: I hennnaed and indigoed my hair today and I must say it was a long day for me. Indigo is haarrrrd to apply but I did it right this time and it came out superb. I love the results a lot. My henna and indigo regiments are in my fotki if anyone wants to check it out. Next time though I think I will mix them together instead of applying them separately - it takes tooooooo long.

Now I'm sitting under my hooded dryer with some of my beloved Kenra MC, some Kenra Volumizing Conditioner and some heated virgin coconut oil on my hair. Smells quite yummy. I will DC for a while, maybe 2 hours tonight before going to bed.


----------



## gottabme247 (Jun 6, 2008)

I deep conditioned last night with Hydratherma Naturals, Moisture Advantage Plus Deep Conditioner treatment.


----------



## ImFree27 (Jun 6, 2008)

I DC last night with trader joes moisture balance, trader joes citrus conditioner and some oils and sulfur


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 6, 2008)

DCing now with CON Nourishing Conditioner with heat for 20 minutes.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 6, 2008)

shatarip said:


> I DC last night with trader joes moisture balance, trader joes citrus conditioner and some oils and sulfur


i noticed that you use trader joes stuff a lot. how much are these DCs on average? i would like to try the nourishing one or whatever it is called. tia <3


----------



## 25Nona (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Well I DC'd last night.  I found the Alter Ego energizing and rebalacing, and I have to say it was .  I switched up my products.  CVS has Pantene 3 for 10 so I purchased the clarifying shampoo, moisturizing hair rinse and the detangler.  With this wash I used them all.  I did one wash with the Pantene clarifying shampoo, and washed once with KeraCare Hydrating shampoo..after that I use Apogee 2 min, and slapped on the Alter Ego rebalancing condish with my heat cap for 1 hour.  After I rinsed it out, I used the Pantene moisturizing rinse that says leave on for 3 min, but I left mine on for 5.  Washed out applied my Lacio Lacio and the Pantene detangler, roller set and let the roller set air dry. When I was done my curls were bouncy and behavin.  I loved the curls so much that I went all day with just the curls from the set, something that I never do.

So overall the alter ego will be added to my staple list, both the rebalincing masque and the hot oil.


----------



## ebzonix (Jun 6, 2008)

do you ladies use masks as a deep conditioner?


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jun 7, 2008)

Prepooed with ORS mayo, Dced with Mizani and coconut oil. My hair was in paradise this morning. Very moisturized.


----------



## trinigal27 (Jun 7, 2008)

Sorry, have not posted in a while. Am ill at the moment but still trying to keep up with my deep conditioning, so far so good, have also been noticing some nice new growth. 
Wishing you ladies a wonderful weekend.


----------



## ebzonix (Jun 7, 2008)

Deep conditioning with Natures Best Chamomille conditioner, wrapped with saran wrap and tied down with bandana, It's so late i"m just going to wear it over night for extra conditioning.


----------



## Silver (Jun 7, 2008)

I deep conditioned last night using a mixture of nexxus phyto hyrdraide and humectin,  20 minutes w/o heat and 20 minutes with.  My hair was so soft and moisturized.  I knew it might get too soft so I used some aphogee 2 minute.  But the super moisture was necessary to correct the henna I did last weekend (I didn't deep condition afterwards ), but now my hair is smooth and moist.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 7, 2008)

_*Checking in,*_

_*been hard to keep up this week, just really busy/swamped.  I swear I cannot remember having this kind of forced low maintenance leaving my hair alone situation since I found the board..erplexed*_

_*I am about to rinse out my Joico mix after leaving on an hour, poo with shampoo bar, leave some HE Dangerously Straight on for a few minutes, rinse, then airdry for a curly braidout as it's warm in the city today.*_

_*Need to do my Aphogee treatment tomorrow as I'm 11 weeks post and need to start prepping my hair for the devil relaxer touch up in a few weeks.*_


----------



## moonglowdiva (Jun 7, 2008)

I got an early jump this morning. Usually I do this at 7pm on Saturdays

I did henna this morning. I D/C -ed after the henna with a mixture of:
SE Luxury Moisturizing Conditioner (btw i hate this mess)
ORS Replenishing Conditioner
Queen Helene Cholester & Hot Oil Treatment
Jojoba oil

I trimmed 1 in of crappy hair off so now it looks better. I am 6 weeks post relaxer today and will not be relaxing until 8 weeks after I have my surgury so that will be about 17 weeks but all is well. Hair is not dry after henna no no it is soft yes yes . I am actually happy with my hair fir a change. Will try to uploads some fotos.


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Jun 7, 2008)

Sorry ladies I have rarely checked in but the other night I slept with queen helene cholesterol and cowashed in the morning with HE LTR..im an inconsistent challengee. I'll try to be more consistent w/ my dcs... i do cowash at least 5 times a week but I need to step up the dcing. I'll try next week.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 7, 2008)

ebzonix said:


> do you ladies use masks as a deep conditioner?


I have used the one made by Biolage, it was just okay for me. I like a lot o slip and I didn't get much with it so I don't use it often. I might have to mix it up with some hot oils for better results. 

Now my Pantene R/N hair conditioning mask, that's another story - I love that one a lotttt!!!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 7, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Checking in,*_
> 
> _*been hard to keep up this week, just really busy/swamped. I swear I cannot remember having this kind of forced low maintenance leaving my hair alone situation since I found the board..erplexed*_
> 
> ...


 
Way ta stretch Mona. I am only gonna be stretching about 10-12 weeks from now on - my hair is growing too fast now to stretch my relaxer any longer than that.


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm doing a combo tonight, henna AND a steam treatment, at the same time. I figure with the extra heat, I might be able to cut down on the amount of time I henna, and I plan on following up with a Caramel DC, most likely tomorrow.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 7, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I have used the one made by Biolage, it was just okay for me. I like a lot o slip and I didn't get much with it so I don't use it often. I might have to mix it up with some hot oils for better results.
> 
> Now my Pantene R/N hair conditioning mask, that's another story - I love that one a lotttt!!!


Although I'm going mostly natural for my conditioners, the R/N might have to stay on the list, it is pretty darn good for the price!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 7, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I'm doing a combo tonight, henna AND a steam treatment, at the same time. I figure with the extra heat, I might be able to cut down on the amount of time I henna, and I plan on following up with a Caramel DC, most likely tomorrow.


Make sure you post your results, seems like this should work great which would make it a lot eaiser to henna...which is a great thing. I did my henna and DC and my hair is great not dry.  I gave the Mega Tek a rest for one week and did a couple of co-washes before I henna, tured out fine.  Now if we can get the steam thing going, we'll be in good shape.


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 7, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Make sure you post your results, seems like this should work great which would make it a lot eaiser to henna...which is a great thing. I did my henna and DC and my hair is great not dry.  I gave the Mega Tek a rest for one week and did a couple of co-washes before I henna, tured out fine.  Now if we can get the steam thing going, we'll be in good shape.



 Yeah, I haven't used mega-tek all this week either (being lazy rather than purposeful), but - whoooweee - my head is _warm _right now!!And I'm leaking BRIGHT/DEEP orange water, so the henna is definitely releasing it's molecules under there. 
I was actually able to do the steam 'right' this time, cuz I had the latex gloves - and those towels were STILL hot as all get out to my hands... I used a dark blue one against the hair, since I figured that would henna stain the least. 
I'm trying to hold out for 2.5 hours - I'm just hitting an hour now, so we shall see.


----------



## youwillrise (Jun 7, 2008)

still doing my overnight "daily deep conditioner washes"

 i clarified with baking soda last night and dc'ed 

 i put twists in my hair while it was still loaded with conditioner

 and rinsed.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 7, 2008)

I did my first Shikakai treatment this morning.  It was interesting...I had no idea what to expect, so the astringent style properties surprised me.  I then poo'd with Redken all-soft (which is basically like conditioner its leaves your hair so soft), then conditioned with Nexxus Humectress.  My hair is happy today.  Finished with some ORS Olive Oil moisturizer, 100% Shea Butter, and a Flexi8 clip


----------



## Aggie (Jun 7, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I'm doing a combo tonight, henna AND a steam treatment, at the same time. I figure with the extra heat, I might be able to cut down on the amount of time I henna, and I plan on following up with a Caramel DC, most likely tomorrow.


 
That's what I did with my henna treatment yesterday JK. I figure if I add a little heat with it, it would cut down on henna time and it worked marvelously well. My indigo came out a lot better than the last time because I added heat with it too for 2 hours instead of 30 minutes the last time. My grays are covered a lot better this time too. 

When I run out of my indigo I'm gonna return to my Dudley's Regal Black as a rinse over my henna. I hate using indigo, it's crazy messy and harrrrrdd to apply. I have about 6 boxes left so I'll mix them in with my henna treatments at a 50:50 ration so I don't waste them. Just in case you're wondering, I am using BAQ henna so the commercial rinse won't do any harm.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 7, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Yeah, I haven't used mega-tek all this week either (being lazy rather than purposeful), but - whoooweee - my head is _warm _right now!!And I'm leaking BRIGHT/DEEP orange water, so the henna is definitely releasing it's molecules under there.
> I was actually able to do *the steam 'right' this time,* cuz I had the latex gloves - and those towels were STILL hot as all get out to my hands... I used a dark blue one against the hair, since I figured that would henna stain the least.
> I'm trying to hold out for 2.5 hours - I'm just hitting an hour now, so we shall see.


 
oooh I did my steam treatment last week and it was great. I will definitely be doing that again and including it as one of my weekly deep conditioning treatments.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 7, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> I did my first Shikakai treatment this morning. It was interesting...I had no idea what to expect, so the astringent style properties surprised me. I then poo'd with Redken all-soft (which is basically like conditioner its leaves your hair so soft), then conditioned with Nexxus Humectress. My hair is happy today. Finished with some ORS Olive Oil moisturizer, 100% Shea Butter, and a Flexi8 clip


 
Good to hear your shikakai treatment came out well. You did remember to oil your hair and scalp well before applying it, right?


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 7, 2008)

The indigo has left your hair SOOOOO gorgeous though Aggie - I've got to admit, I was considering indigo for a while because of your hair - I figured since I just won't get to red, I might try a darker color - but the last time I went blackblack I looked like the undead, so I'm thinking I might need to leave the indigo alone   

I don't know, I'm so tempted, though! 

We're you doing the one step or the two step process? And is the only reason you are letting go of the indigo is because of the hassle?


----------



## Aggie (Jun 7, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Although I'm going mostly natural for my conditioners, the R/N might have to stay on the list, it is pretty darn good for the price!!


 
hey AtlantaJJ, I couldn't agree with you more. It was one of the DC's I had that gave me extremely great results during my 5 months relaxer stretch.


----------



## sevetlana (Jun 7, 2008)

I only dced once last week, I was supposed to do it Sunday and Saturday, but when I got home I fell asleep on Saturday..... I am dcing right now (#2 for this week) on dry hair. I got some honeyquat and SAA from lotioncrafters,so I added those to my DC I added a little aphogee 2 min to it also (having some breakage I think is from overprocessing pre-- LHCF I am trying to work on it). 

I am gonna do 1hour with out heat and  45 min  with heat.  I am 8 weeks post my NG is behaving altho I dont have alot, but it is soso soft.
Ok I'm out. Later ladies. 
Everyone is doing great. Keep it up everyone....


----------



## Aggie (Jun 7, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> The indigo has left your hair SOOOOO gorgeous though Aggie - I've got to admit, I was considering indigo for a while because of your hair - I figured since I just won't get to red, I might try a darker color - *but the last time I went blackblack I looked like the undead,*e so I'm thinking I might need to leave the indigo alone
> 
> I don't know, I'm so tempted, though!
> 
> ...


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 7, 2008)

Aggie said:


> JustKiya said:
> 
> 
> > The indigo has left your hair SOOOOO gorgeous though Aggie - I've got to admit, I was considering indigo for a while because of your hair - I figured since I just won't get to red, I might try a darker color - *but the last time I went blackblack I looked like the undead,* so I'm thinking I might need to leave the indigo alone
> ...



Yeah, I was checking out the henidigo threads on TLHC, and this one lady - cherry cola - oh my gods, her hair was GORGEOUS. I think she started out as a light brunette though, so it most likely wouldn't look the same on my hair. 

Do you buy your indigo from hennaforhair.com?  

So tempting!!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 7, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Yeah, I was checking out the henidigo threads on TLHC, and this one lady - cherry cola - oh my gods, her hair was GORGEOUS. I think she started out as a light brunette though, so it most likely wouldn't look the same on my hair.
> 
> Do you buy your indigo from hennaforhair.com?
> 
> So tempting!!


 
No I purchase mine from www.mehndiskinart.com. If you wish, you can wait until I do my next treatment and I can give you a review on how the henna and indigo reacted together? But if you don't want to wait, then just get a couple of boxes and experiment with the two mixed together. You never know, you might like it. Remember I really like the results, I just didn't like the process.


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm henna'ing now, so I most likely won't henna again for at least another three months or so - I'd love to hear how yours turned out, though.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 7, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Yeah, I haven't used mega-tek all this week either (being lazy rather than purposeful), but - whoooweee - my head is _warm _right now!!And I'm leaking BRIGHT/DEEP orange water, so the henna is definitely releasing it's molecules under there.
> I was actually able to do the steam 'right' this time, cuz I had the latex gloves - and those towels were STILL hot as all get out to my hands... I used a dark blue one against the hair, since I figured that would henna stain the least.
> I'm trying to hold out for 2.5 hours - I'm just hitting an hour now, so we shall see.


how are you getting the towel HOT hot? i assume this is what you guys are talking about when you involve latex gloves and such...correct me if i am wrong plz.


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 7, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> how are you getting the towel HOT hot? i assume this is what you guys are talking about when you involve latex gloves and such...correct me if i am wrong plz.



I put the two wet towels into a pyrex bread pan (you could use anything sturdy and microwave safe - I wouldn't use plastic), filled the bread pan with water, and stuck it in the microwave - about a total of 10 minutes, maybe, cuz I kept restarting the microwave until I was ready for the towels. 

HOT. 

Okay, I lasted for the full 2.5 hours (hot, did I mention?), and my hair feels - crazy strong and crazy crazy clean. A little closer to feeling overproteinated than I like my hair feeling, but I'm going to do an overnight moisturizing DC tonight, and then steam and a caramel treatment tomorrow - my hair shoud be uber soft and CRAZY strong after that.

ETA: I think, however, detangling will be - well, unfun. I wore a 'half up' today (w&g in the back, bantu knots in the front) and - *sigh* - yeah.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 7, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Good to hear your shikakai treatment came out well. You did remember to oil your hair and scalp well before applying it, right?



Luckily, I had oiled sufficiently the night before only because of the Pre-poo challenge I just joined.  If it wouldn't have been for that I might have been caught out there.  I definitely know from now on.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jun 8, 2008)

*Sitting under the dryer with MNT deep conditioner and added some cococut oil.  *


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 8, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I put the two wet towels into a pyrex bread pan (you could use anything sturdy and microwave safe - I wouldn't use plastic), filled the bread pan with water, and stuck it in the microwave - about a total of 10 minutes, maybe, cuz I kept restarting the microwave until I was ready for the towels.
> 
> HOT.
> 
> ...


lol! yeah...HOT. why two? do you do towel/cap/towel/cap? its too hot for alla THAT 

about my DC though...for some reason i had the urge to use the lustrasilk instead of the kenra mc, and i didn't spike it. i mean, i spike everything - my shea butter, my face masks, my drinks...but i didnt even add EVOO to this. i put that stuff on at 6pm and didn't wash it out till 1am. what can i say, its hot outside and it felt good. not to mention after 3 hours i took the cap off and let it dry - my curls were crazy cute!!!

left in the vo5 i rinsed with too. i think this may turn into a habit, i really like it and the smell is divine.


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 8, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> lol! yeah...HOT. why two? *do you do towel/cap/towel/cap?* its too hot for alla THAT
> 
> about my DC though...for some reason i had the urge to use the lustrasilk instead of the kenra mc, and i didn't spike it. i mean, i spike everything - my shea butter, my face masks, *my drinks*...but i didnt even add EVOO to this. i put that stuff on at 6pm and didn't wash it out till 1am. what can i say, its hot outside and it felt good. not to mention after 3 hours i took the cap off and let it dry - my curls were crazy cute!!!
> 
> left in the vo5 i rinsed with too. i think this may turn into a habit, i really like it and the smell is divine.



 I sure do!!! I want to be sure to get the FULL effects, ya know?  And, I'm sitting right under a ceiling fan, so it's not toooo bad.  

 I hear ya! One of my classic hair session 'accessories' is a glass of wine, girl!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 8, 2008)

I deep conditioned with Redken Butter Treat this morning. My hair is airdrying in a bun


----------



## Aggie (Jun 8, 2008)

Okay ladies, I see everyone is having great success so far with deep conditioning and I think I actually have a lot fun myself. I eagerly look forward to my deep conditioning days like a little child with a new toy. 

Today, I did my famous ayurveda co-wash for about an hour and a half, washed it out with some CON ultra moisturizing poo, then I mixed up a concoction of Elasta QP DPR-11, Loreal Mega Moisture conditioner, and a little hot almond oil and some fenugreek tea for slip. This mixture has been on my hair now for 45 minutes and I will be washing it out in another 30 minutes or so. I usually DC longer and co-wash often on days following my henna treatments for obvious reasons. I'll update on the results after I wash it out.


----------



## tycoles (Jun 8, 2008)

Just finished washing my hair with con and I'm now dcing with ORS pak.  Not using heat to dc because its just too hot for all that!  I am going to dc without heat for about 3 hours, then follow up with a HE hello hydration and mizani moisturefuse combo.


----------



## myronnie (Jun 8, 2008)

Today I'm going to dc with Proclaim Aloe&Shea mixed with hempseed butter, avocado butter, shea butter, avocado oil, and aloe oil.


----------



## miami74 (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi ladies.  I prepoo overnight with Lustrasilk Shea Butter Plus Cholesterol mixed with coconut milk, JBCO, coconut oil, olive oil, honey.  This morning I shampooed with Godrej Shikakai 3 in 1 soap bar and did a quick ACV rinse.  I DC'd  with Silicon Mix mixed with JBCO, coconut oil & honey, for 45 min under the dryer in the steam towel wrap.  Airdried in a rollerset.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 8, 2008)

DC'd overnight with the new Redken Real Control Intensive Repair mask....loved it!!!


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 8, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> DC'd overnight with the new Redken Real Control Intensive Repair mask....loved it!!!



wow, I so want to try this line!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 8, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies, I see everyone is having great success so far with deep conditioning and I think I actually have a lot fun myself. I eagerly look forward to my deep conditioning days like a little child with a new toy.
> 
> Today, I did my famous ayurveda co-wash for about an hour and a half, washed it out with some CON ultra moisturizing poo, then I mixed up a concoction of Elasta QP DPR-11, Loreal Mega Moisture conditioner, and a little hot almond oil and some fenugreek tea for slip. This mixture has been on my hair now for 45 minutes and I will be washing it out in another 30 minutes or so. I usually DC longer and co-wash often on days following my henna treatments for obvious reasons. I'll update on the results after I wash it out.


 
Okay I promised that I would update on how my hair would respond to the above concoction and here it is:

The Elasta QP DPR 11 - I realized does not have any water in the ingredients list and I don't know why unless it's under a scientific name that I don't recognize - came out really well with the hot almond oil, fenugreek tea (acted as my water) and the Loreal mega moisture conditioner. 

My hair was surprisingly very soft after rinsing it out. Thing is I could still smell the fenugreek tea, so I rinsed the smell out with some cheap v05 conditioner and it's great again, smell and all. I especially like the slip my hair has right now, WOO HOO!!!.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 8, 2008)

tishee said:


> wow, I so want to try this line!



Me too Tishee


----------



## mango387 (Jun 8, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> DC'd overnight with the new Redken Real Control Intensive Repair mask....loved it!!!



How was the slip?  My NG is wild...


----------



## tiffers (Jun 8, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> DC'd overnight with the new Redken Real Control Intensive Repair mask....loved it!!!



 I'm sooooo jelly!!!!

You HAVE to give us ALL the details! Smell, consistancy, ingredients, slip, moisture, softness.... EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 8, 2008)

mango387 said:


> How was the slip? My NG is wild...


 


tiffers said:


> I'm sooooo jelly!!!!
> 
> You HAVE to give us ALL the details! Smell, consistancy, ingredients, slip, moisture, softness.... EVERYTHING!!!


 
Yes, joyandfaith, fess up girlie .


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 8, 2008)

miami74 said:


> Hi ladies.  I prepoo overnight with Lustrasilk Shea Butter Plus Cholesterol mixed with coconut milk, JBCO, coconut oil, olive oil, honey.  This morning I shampooed with Godrej Shikakai 3 in 1 soap bar and did a quick ACV rinse.  I DC'd  with Silicon Mix mixed with JBCO, coconut oil & honey, for 45 min under the dryer in the steam towel wrap.  Airdried in a rollerset.


i will have to try this minus the coconut milk and oil and using regular castor oil. i am always looking for new things to add to my lustrasilk, even though i cannot buy anything new this month.

but once july comes...i'm on JBCO and coconut oil like the cops on rodney king.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 8, 2008)

myronnie said:


> Today I'm going to dc with Proclaim Aloe&Shea mixed with hempseed butter, avocado butter, shea butter, avocado oil, and aloe oil.


you are always mixing something. imma be all up in your stash. you got a fotki?


----------



## tiffers (Jun 8, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> but once july comes...i'm on JBCO and coconut oil like the cops on rodney king.


----------



## myronnie (Jun 8, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> you are always mixing something. imma be all up in your stash. you got a fotki?



haha so you noticed i'm a mixologist 
I got 9 types of butters my dearr and 5 types of oils..graduation gift to myself hehe 

yup my fotki is http://fotki.com/myronnie

and btw my college has the same colors as your college


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 8, 2008)

myronnie said:


> haha so you noticed i'm a mixologist
> I got 9 types of butters my dearr and 5 types of oils..graduation gift to myself hehe
> 
> yup my fotki is http://fotki.com/myronnie
> ...


i did notice. how long have you been doing this stuff?

and we have the same colors...cause we're cool like that :eyebrows2


----------



## IntoMyhair (Jun 8, 2008)

Dced for 1 hour with out heat now dcing for 30 minutes with heat. Using ntm mask which i am out of so i will be using something else. Can't wait to see how this detangle session is since i just cut my hair.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 8, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I'm sooooo jelly!!!!
> 
> You HAVE to give us ALL the details! Smell, consistancy, ingredients, slip, moisture, softness.... EVERYTHING!!!



*Redken Real Control line:*

*Conditioner:*  Its made with Shea Butter and kind of takes on that smell (which I really like).   It's super creamy and smooth and doesn't require a whole lot in order to coat the hair.  I was able to easily finger comb my hair once it was in.  My hair is dry now and its still really soft...my ends feel as soft as my roots do, and thats not normally the case.  100% Shea butter is one of my staples that normally works really well for my hair, so I guess this is also the case in a conditioner.  To be honest, its a problem because I can't keep my hands out of my hair.  I keep squishing my curly afro puff ponytail because its so soft and spongy.  At first I was thinking that there was no huge difference compared to the All-Soft line, but now that its dry I see that there it a little extra umph (they had us 3/4's in mind).  The ingredients are as follows:

Aqua/water, cetearyl alcohol, Behentrimonium Chloride, Amodimethicone, cetyl esters, Parfum/fragrance, Methlparaven, Lauryl PEG/PPG-18/18 Methicone, Butyrospermum Parkii Butter/Shea Butter, Trideceth-6, Benzyl Salicylate, Chlorhexidine Dihyro-Chloride, Butylphenyl Methlpropional, Poloxamer 407, Dodecene, Linalool, PPG-5-Ceteth-20, Cetrimonium Chloride, Wheat Amino Acids, Hydrolyzed Soy Protein, Limonene, 2-Cleamindo-1,3-Octadecanediol,Citronellol, Oleth-10, Disodium Cocoamphodipropionate, Lecithin

I have no idea what these ingredients mean...so I'll wait to hear from some of my hair big sisters.  

*Real Control Intense Renewal:
*
I parted my hair and slathered it on like I was putting on a virgin relaxer (sorry, I was excited to get this new product).  I then slept in it overnight with a baggie on my head.  When I washed it out I got decent slip, but moreso, I noticed how little hair shed and how defined my curls were.  

Ingredients:  Aqua/water, Cetearyl alcohol, Behentrimonium Chloride, PEG-180, Candelilla Cera/Candelilla Wax, Amodimethicone, Cetyl Esters, Parfum/Fragrance, Methylparaven, Hydroxyethylcellulose, Trideceth-6, Butyrospermum Parkii Butter/Shea Butter, Benzyl Salicylate, Chlorhexidine Dihyrochloride, Cetrimonium Chloride, Butylphenyl Methylpropional, Linalool, PPG-5-ceteth-20, Wheat Amino Acids, Hydrolyzed Soy Protein, Limonene, 2-Oleamido-1, 3-Octadecanediol, Citronellol, Oleth-10, Disodium Cocoamphdipropinate, Lecithin

HTH Ladies.  Please let me know if I'm putting poison in my hair


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 8, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> *Redken Real Control line:*
> 
> *Conditioner:*  Its made with Shea Butter and kind of takes on that smell (which I really like).   It's super creamy and smooth and doesn't require a whole lot in order to coat the hair.  I was able to easily finger comb my hair once it was in.  My hair is dry now and its still really soft...my ends feel as soft as my roots do, and thats not normally the case.  100% Shea butter is one of my staples that normally works really well for my hair, so I guess this is also the case in a conditioner.  To be honest, its a problem because I can't keep my hands out of my hair.  I keep squishing my curly afro puff ponytail because its so soft and spongy.  At first I was thinking that there was no huge difference compared to the All-Soft line, but now that its dry I see that there it a little extra umph (they had us 3/4's in mind).  The ingredients are as follows:
> 
> ...




Thanks for posting. Yeah, I am going to have to find it. My hair loves products with amodimethicone in it. The fragrance is a little high on the ingredient list but I will still try it out.


----------



## myronnie (Jun 9, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> i did notice. how long have you been doing this stuff?
> 
> and we have the same colors...cause we're cool like that :eyebrows2



I've been a mixologist since a year ago lol but i only used castor oil, coconut oil, honey, and EVOO. So i wanted to try some new ingredients. Right now i'm LOVING the hempseed/avocado/shea butter mix it's GREAT my hair is so soft and moisturized! I'm not really wowed by the sweet almond, shealoe, or aloe though..and the mango butter is soo gritty that if i don't melt it completely i get pieces stuck in my hair, which isn't nice


----------



## NYCQT16 (Jun 9, 2008)

This past week I d/c'ed with

1.  Pantene Relaxed & Natural Breakage Defense Mask (name?) for 30 min with plastic cap and heated towel

2.  Frizz Ease Critical Repair conditioner for 30 min with plastic cap and 30 min with plastic cap and heated towel


Let's grow ladies


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 9, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Way ta stretch Mona. I am only gonna be stretching about 10-12 weeks from now on - my hair is growing too fast now to stretch my relaxer any longer than that.


 
_*I'm laughing to myself a little because this is the least attention I have paid my hair in over four years.  I feel in the back of my mind that I should be doing more, but I just don't have it in me or the time to do so right now.*_

_*I do miss just surfing the board, mixing up stuff  and chilling under the dryer - hopefully in a few weeks I can get back to that   Y'all be talkin bout stuff and I can't keep up no mo...*_



_*I'll have to save my Aphogee treatment to next weekend...*_

_And don't think I didn't peep the siggy pics purty lady!_
_G'won island divaaaaaaaaaa..._


----------



## 25Nona (Jun 9, 2008)

DC'd tonight with Alter Ego Energizing & Rebalancing cream for 60 minutes, rinsed and will overnight with a KeraCare Humecto mix.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 9, 2008)

myronnie said:


> I've been a mixologist since a year ago lol but i only used castor oil, coconut oil, honey, and EVOO. So i wanted to try some new ingredients. Right now i'm LOVING the hempseed/avocado/shea butter mix it's GREAT my hair is so soft and moisturized! I'm not really wowed by the sweet almond, shealoe, or aloe though..and the mango butter is soo gritty that if i don't melt it completely i get pieces stuck in my hair, which isn't nice


ew. i heard people say that about bananas...i dont want birds or bugs circling me like i'm in season or something. i use castor oil and EVOO...i got some shea butter and whipped it with some oils (love it), thats about as fancy as i get. i also have some honey i bought but haven't figured out to put it in yet, so i will probably add it to my DC on tues or wed. thats quite an idea...maybe i will buy an avocado! see look at you, inspiring the feeble masses.

oh yeah, your blog rocks. i sat here for quite some time reading it.


----------



## miami74 (Jun 9, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> i will have to try this minus the coconut milk and oil and using regular castor oil. i am always looking for new things to add to my lustrasilk, even though i cannot buy anything new this month.
> 
> *but once july comes...i'm on JBCO and coconut oil like the cops on rodney king.*


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi Ladies...I'm preparing to relax later this week so last night I prepoo'd/clarified with a Suave Humectant and Baking soda mix (applied like a relaxer)...did a protein treatment with Ultra Sheen Duo Tex and DC'd with CON Nourishing Conditioner.

My hair felt clean, strong and moisturized.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 9, 2008)

Okay I know I said that I'd wait until at least 10 weeks to relax but this morning I got up and got the urge to relax this extremely under-processed hair of mine after only 4 weeks. My new growth was not behaving and I was having a little bit of breakage from the last relaxer which I didn't keep in long enough. 

Well my hair is now relaxed and appears as though I did a far better job this time. I am now sitting under my dryer with some Mizani Moisturefuse deep conditioner on my hair for about 45 minutes. I'll update after I wash out the DC letting you know for sure how the relaxer came out. I gatta admit, I'm excited.


----------



## DivaD04 (Jun 9, 2008)

*aggie:* i'm going to take a break from dc'n..i'll post on monday when i'll come back to dc again, i have to sit in bed and not move until my next doc's visit...monday morning.

ya'll do a c for me


----------



## Aggie (Jun 9, 2008)

DivaD04 said:


> *aggie:* i'm going to take a break from dc'n..i'll post on monday when i'll come back to dc again, i have to sit in bed and not move until my next doc's visit...monday morning.
> 
> ya'll do a c for me


 
Thanks for letting us know. All that matters is that you get the rest you need. Well be here when you get back. Take good care of yourself honey.


----------



## DivaD04 (Jun 9, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Thanks for letting us know. All that matters is that you get the rest you need. Well be here when you get back. Take good care of yourself honey.


 

thank you


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Jun 9, 2008)

*I feel off ladies. But, I'm back in the game. My hair need protein more than anything now bc of the challenge. Anyone has a recommendation for a strong protein conditioner?
*


----------



## Shinka (Jun 9, 2008)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *I feel off ladies. But, I'm back in the game. My hair need protein more than anything now bc of the challenge. Anyone has a recommendation for a strong protein conditioner?
> *



Aphogee treatment.  or UBH conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 9, 2008)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *I feel off ladies. But, I'm back in the game. My hair need protein more than anything now bc of the challenge. Anyone has a recommendation for a strong protein conditioner?*


 


Shinka said:


> Aphogee treatment. or UBH conditioner.


 
ITA with Shinka and also you could try Nexxus Emergencee. Nexxus Emergencee and Aphogee 2 Step treatment for damaged hair are hardcore proteins. The UBH is a moderate strength protein. 

As a side note, I incorporate some protein treatments throughout my moisturizing deep conditioning sessions, for example, once a week I would use a mild protein treatment like Aphogee 2 Minute Keratin Reconstructor, but since starting the OCT/MT challenge, I barely had a need to do them so I would do a mild one every 2-3 weeks instead now. I also henna my hair every 3-4 weeks and that provides some strengthening for my hair as well.

Our hair needs some protein so I would recommend that you incorporate them on an 'as needed' basis, okay? Some ladies hair is sensitive to protein and usually would pre-poo with a mild protein conditioner instead of using it as a DC. HTH.


----------



## ayoung (Jun 9, 2008)

I like Nexxus Emergence for hard core
and Motions CPR for moderate


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 9, 2008)

Dc this morning with steam for 20 min. using Gary Null's heavenly hair repair co.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 9, 2008)

My Alter Ego just got here!!! 

Gym, did you ever use it as a leave in?

The kids are still wide awake, so I'm gonna tell them to stay in their room and play and watch cartoons so I can wash my hair. No problem with that, right?


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 9, 2008)

tiffers said:


> My Alter Ego just got here!!!
> 
> *Gym, did you ever use it as a leave in?*
> 
> The kids are still wide awake, so I'm gonna tell them to stay in their room and play and watch cartoons so I can wash my hair. No problem with that, right?



Yep! Worked great. I rolled it on rollers and let it air dry over night. My hair was very soft and didn't frizz.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 9, 2008)

Okay ladies, I promised that I would update on how my relaxer turned out well here's a pic of it:







I think it grew some more ladies . I'm in need of a trim, but heck my hair grew and I'm happy with that. Oh I did a corrective on the texlaxer I had during my last relaxer session and now my hair is regular relaxed again.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 9, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies, I promised that I would update on how my relaxer turned out well here's a pic of it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very Nice Aggie!


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jun 9, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I *think* it grew some more ladies.


 
You think, I *KNOW* it your hair has grown.  Excellent progress!!!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 9, 2008)

I used the Alter Ego. It mousturized a little, but made my hair tangley  I soooo wanted this to be THE conditioner for me, I've never read a bad review about it, so OF COURSE it would have to be all stupid in my hair. My hair always acts so stupid! Argh!

After I rinsed, I co washed with Tresemme Moisture Rich. Then I sprayed on some Green Grape Mist, put on a little Salerm b5 and rollerset. Sitting under the dryer waiting for my hair to dry

Oh, forgot to add that I dyed my hair today  I was incredibly bored, so I decided to switch it up a bit. I used Dark & Lovely Color Flash Mousse in the color Rasperry Yum. It was super easy to apply, but since it's semi-permanant, it didn't lighten my hair all that much. I'll see what color it really is once my hair dries. *sigh* Nothing's going right with my hair today


----------



## tiffers (Jun 9, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I think it grew some more ladies . I'm in need of a trim, but heck my hair grew and I'm happy with that. Oh I did a corrective on the texlaxer I had during my last relaxer session and now my hair is regular relaxed again.



Lookin good, Aggie! Of COURSE it grew, girl! Looks so soft and healthy! Is that from a rollerset or flatiron?


----------



## Aggie (Jun 9, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Very Nice Aggie!


 


Mrs. Verde said:


> You think, I *KNOW* it your hair has grown. Excellent progress!!!


 


tiffers said:


> Lookin good, Aggie! Of COURSE it grew, girl! Looks so soft and healthy! Is that from a rollerset or flatiron?


 
Thanks GymFreak, Mrs. Verde, and tiffers and it is flat ironed. I don't know how to trim my own hair, so I will have to wait for my appointment to see my stylist next month. I will have to cancel the relaxer appointment and just make it a trim and style only appt.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 9, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I used the Alter Ego. It mousturized a little, but made my hair tangley  I soooo wanted this to be THE conditioner for me, I've never read a bad review about it, so OF COURSE it would have to be all stupid in my hair. My hair always acts so stupid! Argh!
> 
> After I rinsed, I co washed with Tresemme Moisture Rich. Then I sprayed on some Green Grape Mist, put on a little Salerm b5 and rollerset. Sitting under the dryer waiting for my hair to dry
> 
> Oh, forgot to add that I dyed my hair today  I was incredibly bored, so I decided to switch it up a bit. I used Dark & Lovely Color Flash Mousse in the color Rasperry Yum. It was super easy to apply, but since it's semi-permanant, it didn't lighten my hair all that much. I'll see what color it really is once my hair dries. *sigh* Nothing's going right with my hair today


 
Are you clarifying your hair more tiffers. The co-wash challenge has me clarifying my hair more often and using my ACV rinse/Citric Acid rinse more (recipe is in my fotki) often to correct the pH of my hair and remove build-up. Whenever my hair isn't behaving, it's often due to excess build-up.


----------



## sevetlana (Jun 9, 2008)

Your hair is so nice Aggie!!
Checking in I am dcing now with heat.


----------



## Tarae (Jun 9, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I used the Alter Ego. It mousturized a little, but made my hair tangley  I soooo wanted this to be THE conditioner for me, I've never read a bad review about it, so OF COURSE it would have to be all stupid in my hair. My hair always acts so stupid! Argh!
> 
> After I rinsed, I co washed with Tresemme Moisture Rich. Then I sprayed on some Green Grape Mist, put on a little Salerm b5 and rollerset. Sitting under the dryer waiting for my hair to dry
> 
> Oh, forgot to add that I dyed my hair today  I was incredibly bored, so I decided to switch it up a bit. I used Dark & Lovely Color Flash Mousse in the color Rasperry Yum. It was super easy to apply, but since it's semi-permanant, it didn't lighten my hair all that much. I'll see what color it really is once my hair dries. *sigh* Nothing's going right with my hair today


Is it possible that your hair was tangled from the color?
I did a rinse once and my hair was just a tangled mess afterwards.  Maybe next time the condish will work better.

Your hair is looking good Aggie


----------



## Blessed2bless (Jun 9, 2008)

DC'd Sunday with Keracare MC for 30 mins. I used a new leave-in added coconut oil... twisted my hair to airdry... put on my satin cap and went to bed.


----------



## bbdgirl (Jun 9, 2008)

DC with Joico daily moisturizer.  Ewww...I don'tthink that I will use again or repurchase.  I will be trying to give this away.  I am sure it is a good DC but my hair felt very strange, stiff, and weird.
Anyway I rinsed that out and then clairified and co-washed with Garnier Moisture works.  my hair felt soft after that, and I airdried after applying Giovanni Direct leave in, Garnier length and strength leave in and sebastians potion #9.  I applied cocnut oil allover for the shine and
I sealed the ends with castor oil and elast qp mango butter.  No more frizzies and my hair so soft and supple and shiny!!


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 10, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies, I promised that I would update on how my relaxer turned out well here's a pic of it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

_*Nicccccceeee....*_


----------



## DivaD04 (Jun 10, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies, I promised that I would update on how my relaxer turned out well here's a pic of it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
girl, if your hair doesn't need a trim i say don't get it until bsl...i'm loving your length...keep it up!


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 10, 2008)

Go Aggie!!! Your hair is growing at the speed of a runaway freight train


----------



## myronnie (Jun 10, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> ew. i heard people say that about bananas...i dont want birds or bugs circling me like i'm in season or something. i use castor oil and EVOO...i got some shea butter and whipped it with some oils (love it), thats about as fancy as i get. i also have some honey i bought but haven't figured out to put it in yet, so i will probably add it to my DC on tues or wed. thats quite an idea...maybe i will buy an avocado! see look at you, inspiring the feeble masses.
> 
> oh yeah, your blog rocks. i sat here for quite some time reading it.



awww thnx for the compliment about my blog!! That really makes me happy 
teehee yesss i inspire product junkie creation muwahaha 
Ive used bananas before and i  suggest never using whole bananas because i got so many pieces stuck in my hair..but my hair was moisturized
the honey i put in my dcs a couple of squirts does it.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jun 10, 2008)

DC'd last nite w/ Aveda DR (big ups to my cuzzo Brownie!!!) for 40 mins while working out.


----------



## missnurselady (Jun 10, 2008)

Dcd all day yesterday with jason biotin and vive hair mask.


----------



## MonaRae (Jun 10, 2008)

DC with NTM (30 under dryer) & Aphogee 2 min treatment (for 10 min) on 6/3 and 6/8


----------



## Anancy (Jun 10, 2008)

*Those who use the ORS Moisture Replenishing pak, how much of the pack do you use for one dc?*


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 10, 2008)

Anancy said:


> *Those who use the ORS Moisture Replenishing pak, how much of the pack do you use for one dc?*


the whole one.

i did a short DC last night with honey, EVOO, castor oil and herbal oil...i think next time i will heat the honey cause i had a sticky mess on my hands, literally. when i washed it out my hair was kinda tangly but i think thats just cause i havent done anything to my hair since i washed it two days ago.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 10, 2008)

Anancy said:


> *Those who use the ORS Moisture Replenishing pak, how much of the pack do you use for one dc?*



Definitely the whole pack.

DC'd last night with NTM Daily Deep Conditioner in a baggy no heat


----------



## Aggie (Jun 10, 2008)

sevetlana said:


> Your hair is so nice Aggie!!
> Checking in I am dcing now with heat.


 


Tarae said:


> Is it possible that your hair was tangled from the color?
> I did a rinse once and my hair was just a tangled mess afterwards. Maybe next time the condish will work better.
> 
> Your hair is looking good Aggie


 


MonaLisa said:


> _*Nicccccceeee....*_


 


DivaD04 said:


> girl, if your hair doesn't need a trim i say don't get it until bsl...i'm loving your length...keep it up!


 


joyandfaith said:


> Go Aggie!!! Your hair is growing at the speed of a runaway freight train


 
Awww ladies, thanks so much for the compliments. .


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jun 10, 2008)

*Sat under the dryer for 20 mins with a mixture of Kera Care Humecto Creme and Mizani Moisturefuse Moisturizing Conditioners.  Now I am sitting under my new hair steamer for 30 mins.  *


----------



## chebaby (Jun 10, 2008)

im going to deep condition tonight with joico or mizani while i workout. the thing is i wont have a bag over my head. is that good or bad?


----------



## Aggie (Jun 10, 2008)

chebaby said:


> im going to deep condition tonight with joico or mizani while i workout. the thing is i wont have a bag over my head. is that good or bad?


 
I really couldn't you tell you if this is truly effective as a deep conditioner. I think that it may dry out and not penetrate your hair the way it should. The whole idea on wearing that plastic cap is to keep in moisture for the duration of the DC, but then this is just my opinion. If I was to do something like this, I would wear a plastic cap under a wig tightened to capacity and go for it but I don't know if you wear wigs.


----------



## tt8 (Jun 11, 2008)

*^^^Aggie, I've done the same thing. Worked out with a plastic cap under my wig. I loved it. I felt like I was incognito.

**I'm dc-ing as I type with Kenra Nourishing Masque. I returned my Redken All Soft to Ulta today and tried to find the Real Control cause I wasn't impressed with the AS. Ofcourse they didn't have it so I'm back with the KNM.*


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 11, 2008)

*How did the Henna Steam Go Down?*



JustKiya said:


> I'm henna'ing now, so I most likely won't henna again for at least another three months or so - I'd love to hear how yours turned out, though.


Hey Mz. Kiya... I kept scrolling foward for your henna steam results... I am planning to do on on Friday.... Post your results.....!!!  

I was thinking of doing henna with my heating cap and then DCing afterwards with the steam... on second though. I want to use the heat to help the henna penetrate my hair and then a good DC with shea or avocado butter mixed with my Pantene R/N and steam. My hair should have perfect moisture / strength balance after that (guessing)


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jun 11, 2008)

DC'd last nite w/ Aveda DR w/ a baggie (w/o heat) for 40 mins.


----------



## Connie (Jun 11, 2008)

Where do you ladies get your DCs from?  Drug store, BSS or order online?

I just got through jotting down some brands from some of the earlier posts, but I went to  two nearby BSS's and didn't see anything close to what you ladies use.  (The fact that I barely remembered the brand names didn't help much either.)  I mentioned the Aubrey Organics to the chick in the store I went to yesterday and you'd think I was speaking another language.


----------



## oooop2 (Jun 11, 2008)

DC today w/a banana, coconut oil, evoo blend for 3hrs.  Washed w/ Tresseme condish...Sealed w/ coconut/jojoba oil blend. Hair air drying in chunky twist...Hair feels nice and soft...


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 11, 2008)

dc now with Aphogee 2 min recon. and ORS replenishing pak for 1 hr.


----------



## d-rock (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm DC'ing tonight! Actually, I've been doing it at least twice a week and co-washing daily the last week. My hair is in love with some conditioner. Last week I used Silk Elements Mega something and Palmers Deep Conditioner and tonight I'm using Creme of Natures DC. The one in the pink bottle.


----------



## xxCami (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi 

Where do I sign up for this challenge, or do I just jump on board. 
I have used the apoghee 2 min. reconstructor for the first time last night and placed a cap on and left it on for like 8 min. I thnk it said 5 max.. but my hair felt great. 

I washed with Giovanni deep moisture poo.
Then I left on the conditioner, Giovanni con. 
made bantu knots and allowed air drying.. 
sealed with my recipe & biolage hydra seal. 

my hair feels great. 
Next time I wash .. Imma just do a conditiner wash and deep cond. w/ ors olive oil replenishing pak. 

Im scared to use straight olive oil b.c the spray makes my scalp itch something awful.. well see.


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: How did the Henna Steam Go Down?*



AtlantaJJ said:


> Hey Mz. Kiya... I kept scrolling foward for your henna steam results... I am planning to do on on Friday.... Post your results.....!!!
> 
> I was thinking of doing henna with my heating cap and then DCing afterwards with the steam... on second though. I want to use the heat to help the henna penetrate my hair and then a good DC with shea or avocado butter mixed with my Pantene R/N and steam. My hair should have perfect moisture / strength balance after that (guessing)



My bad, I thought I had!!!  

It turned out REALLY nice, actually. My hair felt - hennastrong! - afterwards - I think if I had left it on for another 30 - 45 minutes, I might have actually overdone it. 
It definitely 'refreshed' my color (not that you can see it all that well, anyhow) and for sure gave me the henna upgrade in thickness and strength - my hair feels GOOD. 
I definitely think I can do this every three months or so, and my hair will be happy. 
Have a towel handy, cuz I was leaking hennasteam juice from the back of my neck! 

I did follow it up with an overnight baggy (cuz I didn't want my hair to dry out and I didn't feel like dealing with it anymore) and a caramelsteam treatment the next day.


----------



## ebzonix (Jun 11, 2008)

d-rock said:


> I'm DC'ing tonight! Actually, I've been doing it at least twice a week and co-washing daily the last week. My hair is in love with some conditioner. Last week I used Silk Elements Mega something and Palmers Deep Conditioner and tonight I'm using Creme of Natures DC. The one in the pink bottle.



How do you style your hair when you co-wash daily?


----------



## tt8 (Jun 11, 2008)

Connie said:


> Where do you ladies get your DCs from?  Drug store, BSS or order online?
> 
> I just got through jotting down some brands from some of the earlier posts, but I went to  two nearby BSS's and didn't see anything close to what you ladies use.  (The fact that I barely remembered the brand names didn't help much either.)  I mentioned the Aubrey Organics to the chick in the store I went to yesterday and you'd think I was speaking another language.


*It depends on the brand but duane reade (sp), online, BSS, Ulta just off the top of my head are a few places to check. If you googled them online you can see where to buy them. HTH*


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 11, 2008)

Connie said:


> Where do you ladies get your DCs from?  Drug store, BSS or order online?
> 
> I just got through jotting down some brands from some of the earlier posts, but I went to  two nearby BSS's and didn't see anything close to what you ladies use.  (The fact that I barely remembered the brand names didn't help much either.)  I mentioned the Aubrey Organics to the chick in the store I went to yesterday and you'd think I was speaking another language.



BSS, or online. 

I'd suggest for some of them, you might want to go online, check out their websites, and see if they have a list of retailers.... that might be the easiest way to find new stuff, if the BSS doesn't have it...


----------



## Menina Preta (Jun 11, 2008)

Connie said:


> Where do you ladies get your DCs from?  Drug store, BSS or order online?
> 
> I just got through jotting down some brands from some of the earlier posts, but I went to  two nearby BSS's and didn't see anything close to what you ladies use.  (The fact that I barely remembered the brand names didn't help much either.)  I mentioned the Aubrey Organics to the chick in the store I went to yesterday and you'd think I was speaking another language.



Hi, for Aubrey Organics, go to either the Vitamin Shoppe or Whole Foods.  If you don't have those in your area, try the nearest organic grocery that sells health and beauty aids as well.


----------



## xxCami (Jun 11, 2008)

belletifi08 said:


> Hi, for Aubrey Organics, go to either the Vitamin Shoppe or Whole Foods. If you don't have those in your area, try the nearest organic grocery that sells health and beauty aids as well.


 
well believe it or not.. i get most of my hair prodcuts from pathmark so try a place where you usually wont. and the pmark i go to is in bk.. 
the duane reade sells wheat germ mask , and keracare so.. and mizani.. 

cmon its flatbush pple.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 11, 2008)

Connie said:


> Where do you ladies get your DCs from?  Drug store, BSS or order online?
> 
> I just got through jotting down some brands from some of the earlier posts, but I went to  two nearby BSS's and didn't see anything close to what you ladies use.  (The fact that I barely remembered the brand names didn't help much either.)  I mentioned the Aubrey Organics to the chick in the store I went to yesterday and you'd think I was speaking another language.



i use lustrasilk which i get from wal mart

kenra mc i got from trade secret

honey, castor oil and EVOO i got from wal mart too

i'm cheap and i hate shipping.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 11, 2008)

i deep conditioned last night with aubrey organics honeysuckle rose and the wet bunned.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 11, 2008)

Connie said:


> Where do you ladies get your DCs from? Drug store, BSS or order online?
> 
> I just got through jotting down some brands from some of the earlier posts, but I went to two nearby BSS's and didn't see anything close to what you ladies use. (The fact that I barely remembered the brand names didn't help much either.) I mentioned the Aubrey Organics to the chick in the store I went to yesterday and you'd think I was speaking another language.


aubrey organics i get from vitamin shop.
keracare i get from jc penny or beauty first
mizani, paul mitchell, redken i get from jc penny or beauty first too.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 11, 2008)

Connie said:


> Where do you ladies get your DCs from? Drug store, BSS or order online?
> 
> I just got through jotting down some brands from some of the earlier posts, but I went to two nearby BSS's and didn't see anything close to what you ladies use. (The fact that I barely remembered the brand names didn't help much either.) I mentioned the Aubrey Organics to the chick in the store I went to yesterday and you'd think I was speaking another language.


 
Hi Connie, Are you joining the DC challenge? If you are please pm me and let me know to add you okay? 

In answer to your question however, most of the DCs mentioned here are bought online. You can google some of the ones you've jotted down and order them that way. Thereare some that can be found in your BSS store as well. Aubrey Organics can be found at the Vitamin Shoppe or again at online stores.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 11, 2008)

ebzonix said:


> How do you style your hair when you co-wash daily?


 
I don't - I wear wigs right over my hair after I'm done co-washing. Try co-washing before going to bed, that may be more practical.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 11, 2008)

xxCami said:


> Hi
> 
> Where do I sign up for this challenge, or do I just jump on board.
> I have used the apoghee 2 min. reconstructor for the first time last night and placed a cap on and left it on for like 8 min. I thnk it said 5 max.. but my hair felt great.
> ...


 
Hi xxCami, welcome to the challenge, I'll add you in officially now.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 11, 2008)

tt8 said:


> *^^^Aggie, I've done the same thing. Worked out with a plastic cap under my wig. I loved it. I felt like I was incognito.*
> 
> *I'm dc-ing as I type with Kenra Nourishing Masque. I returned my Redken All Soft to Ulta today and tried to find the Real Control cause I wasn't impressed with the AS. Ofcourse they didn't have it so I'm back with the KNM.*


 
I know what you mean tt, btw, how is that Kenra Nourishing Mask? I never saw this before and I really like Kenra products.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: How did the Henna Steam Go Down?*



JustKiya said:


> My bad, I thought I had!!!
> 
> It turned out REALLY nice, actually. My hair felt - hennastrong! - afterwards - I think if I had left it on for another 30 - 45 minutes, I might have actually overdone it.
> It definitely 'refreshed' my color (not that you can see it all that well, anyhow) and for sure gave me the henna upgrade in thickness and strength - my hair feels GOOD.
> ...


How long did you steam your henna?  I'm glad to hear it came out good!!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 11, 2008)

Deep Conditioned with ovation cream rinse and redken butter treat this morning


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 11, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I don't - I wear wigs right over my hair after I'm done co-washing. Try co-washing before going to bed, that may be more practical.


Wigs are great that way aren't they?  I'll always wear them even after I reach my goal length as protective styling, to give my hair a rest when it needs it... or for when I get too busy to style it up just right.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 11, 2008)

this thread is crap (not really guys) cause now i want some butter treat! AND A HEATING CAP! and i cant get em till NEXT MONTH!

:throws tantrum:

but since i dont have any...i did the aphogee 2 min for 5 min to see if it helps with the breakage. it was a little worse this week, probably from all the cowashing i've been doing. right now i am DCing with kenra mc mixed with warmed-up honey and EVOO using the homemade steam thingy (turbie twist and plastic cap). its been an hour but i will leave it on for one more.


----------



## Cien (Jun 11, 2008)

I haven't checked in a  minute...but I've been co-washing/deep conditioning and rollersetting at least twice a week! 

Since I was in the nobuy challenge for May, I haven't purchased any new conditioners since then. I've been using what I have, mixing them up, and adding that magic elixr---SAA!!! 

I truly believe SAA is the key to a great deep conditioner. (for my hair!)

 Adding a bit of it to my conditioners is leaving my hair extremely soft! 

-------

anyway--tonight. 

Deep conditioned with a concoction of LeKair Cholesterol, Silicon Mix and Herbal Essence LTR.   OH!


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jun 12, 2008)

DCed today and did a caramel/protein treatment for 30 minutes with heat and followed up with a moisturizing treatment (ORS RP) for 30 minutes. My hair felt strong and soft.


----------



## tycoles (Jun 12, 2008)

Just finished my second dc of the week using a mixture of HE Hello hydration, and mizani moisturefuse without heat.  Left mixture on for 2hours before spraying with glycerin mixture and washing out.  Now sitting here airdrying.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jun 12, 2008)

Dced with a mix of Mizani moisturefuse, Keracare leave-in, Keracare essential oils, blend of other oils and olive oil. I was experimenting and trying to use up some of my PJ stock. My hair turned out very soft.


----------



## tt8 (Jun 12, 2008)

*DC-ed today at the Dominican salon with Aveda DR! Yummers!!! I first had to shampoo out my Kenra Nourishing Masque I DC-ed with steam on dry hair last night. My hair feels like pink cashmere*


----------



## Connie (Jun 12, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Hi Connie, Are you joining the DC challenge? If you are please pm me and let me know to add you okay?
> 
> In answer to your question however, most of the DCs mentioned here are bought online. You can google some of the ones you've jotted down and order them that way. Thereare some that can be found in your BSS store as well. Aubrey Organics can be found at the Vitamin Shoppe or again at online stores.




DC'ng on my own is new territory for me so for now I'm just going to focus on getting into the habit of doing it once a week to start and then if I find that I'm doing it more, I'll considering joining this challenge or a future one.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 12, 2008)

Pre pood for a few hrs with Jehan Pre Poo Oil, pood with Alterna Hemp Shine Shampoo, dc'd for an hr with Alter Ego Enegergizing con..... It wasn't as bad as last time, this time I got more moisture, but still no slip at all. I ended up having to cowash with Tresemme Smooth & Silky to get some slippage. After that, my hair felt fine 

Next time I use Alter Ego, I'll try sealing it with an oil. That usually works great for me


----------



## Aggie (Jun 12, 2008)

Connie said:


> DC'ng on my own is new territory for me so for now I'm just going to focus on getting into the habit of doing it once a week to start and then if I find that I'm doing it more, I'll considering joining this challenge or a future one.


 
Okay then, good luck with it.


----------



## miami74 (Jun 12, 2008)

I DC'd yesterday with ORS Hair Mayo mixed with coconut milk, 1/2 tblsp of shikakai powder & JBCO.  Put it on dry hair with a plastic cap for an hour.  Then followed with a cowash.  My hair turned out very soft.


----------



## sky035 (Jun 12, 2008)

I DCed on Monday night (for some reason I could not find this thread to record it ). I used a mixture of: ORS Olive Oil Pak, Nature's Gate Herbal Conditioner, avacado butter for the first time in a DC. I do not like putting oils in my hair and this gave me just the right amount of shine without feeling greasy . Recently ordered Miss Key 10 en 1 and will alternate between this and the Aveda Damage remedy DC moving forward. 

I also discovered that I really do not like the smell of the ORS DC and will not repurchase. Will post pic, hopefully by next week.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jun 12, 2008)

Aggie, I don't mean to hijack your thread, but I just wanted to get word out regarding this Pibbs dryer

Hi everyone. This is the deal I managed to work out for us. 

$235 + shipping. Shipping is $45 to USA and $55.58 to Canada.

I know this deal is not as good as the first one, but considering the prices of gas, I do not think that I could have found anything better. I tried a few places but no luck. I worked the shipping price down from $60 to $45.

This is the website to order from:
http://www.glamourbeautycenter.com/c...2-2E8D3F44C6DF

Enter coupon code : 2233

This deal is good Until June 26th. We need to get in 60 orders before he can start shipping the dryers out and he will look at extending the deal longer if we do manage to get in more than 60 orders before the expiry date.

I will include a poll so that I can keep track of who has submitted an order.

This is it ladies.. another chance to get a Pibbs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SoSweet08 (Jun 12, 2008)

I tried doing a quick steam treatment with ors rp and keracare and I did not like the results.

Yesterday I wash and dc'ed with all keracare. I was very pleased. I need to buy alter ego garlic and another dc and the ors bottle. I'M thinking about trying pantene relax. If these products work for me, then i'll be good.

I need to buy some rollers. I would just airdry my hair after washing it but, I Have a lot of ng and i'm scared that it will start to matt up.


----------



## 25Nona (Jun 13, 2008)

DC'd tonight with the homegrown steam treatment and Alter Ego energizing and rebalancing creme and followed with 60 min of KeraCare Humecto.  Under the dryer now.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jun 13, 2008)

DC'd last nite for 40 mins under a baggie while I worked out w/ Redken Extreme.

Followed up w/ Kenra MC for 1hr+ w/ no heat, no baggie.  Then used Porosity Control for 15 mins, no heat, no baggie.

Getting my hair ready for next weeks touchup.


----------



## SoSweet08 (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm thinking about relaxing but, I really don't want to. I think i'm going to buy some rollers today and start rollersetting my hair to get my ng a little straight. I think I am doing something wrong by not combing my ng but, I don't see how I can comb through it without it being straighten.


----------



## Anashja (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi Ladies. It's been awhile since I posted... I'm going to have to temporarily suspend my DC challenge. I had to get braids...as I'm attempted to transition to natural...That is how awesome my DC challenge was. It was growing like CRAZY and I just was like...hey since I have like 2 inches of new growth mind as well let it keep on going.  ... The DCing was AWESOME and when the winter comes (when I'll be done w. my braids) I plan to continue my 2x a week...b/c it was GREAT!


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jun 13, 2008)

DC'd last night with La Bamba (Dominican) conditioner mix with honeyquat.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jun 13, 2008)

Okay...Let's hear some RESULTS!!!!... I would love to hear how much thickness and length and strength you ladies have acquired with this method....thank you for replies!!!!!


----------



## Tarae (Jun 13, 2008)

DC'd overnight last night with ORS Mayo.


----------



## myronnie (Jun 14, 2008)

Tarae said:


> DC'd overnight last night with ORS Mayo.


Tarae i love your hair! no lie, when i saw ur siggy i was like ooo look at all that pretty hair


----------



## miami74 (Jun 14, 2008)

I DC'd yesterday with Queen Helene Cholesterol mixed with 1/2 tbsp of Brahmi powder, coconut milk, JBCO and coconut oil.  Sat under the dryer for 45 minutes.  I followed up with a cowash.  My hair feels soft, thick and strong.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm DCing right now with ORS Hair Mayo that has a touch of Shakakai powder mixed in.  I'm getting very sleepy and want to go to sleep.  Will I be bald if I sleep with this in my hair overnight???  erplexed


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 14, 2008)

Mahalialee4 said:


> Okay...Let's hear some RESULTS!!!!... I would love to hear how much thickness and length and strength you ladies have acquired with this method....thank you for replies!!!!!



My hair FEELS better. I'm seeing less breakage, and it's softer - it makes me want to play it in more. I can't say that I"m seeing additional length &/or strength, but it feels gooooooood, and that's just as important.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 14, 2008)

Mahalialee4 said:


> Okay...Let's hear some RESULTS!!!!... I would love to hear how much thickness and length and strength you ladies have acquired with this method....thank you for replies!!!!!


my hair is definitely softer and more moisturized...when i flatironed i went three or four days without putting anything on it cause it felt THAT GOOD, swingy and all. it also grew a lot...i went from SL to grazing APL from april till now (but i cut it off....pics are in fotki if you wanna see).

my new challenge is in DCing with my hair this length...nothing to put in a clip on the top of my head anymore, lol


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 14, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> my hair is definitely softer and more moisturized...when i flatironed i went three or four days without putting anything on it cause it felt THAT GOOD, swingy and all. it also grew a lot...i went from SL to grazing APL from april till now (but i cut it off....pics are in fotki if you wanna see).
> 
> *my new challenge is in DCing with my hair this length...nothing to put in a clip on the top of my head anymore, lol*



 But it stays nicely suspended now, doesn't it?? I've just started HAVING to clip up the back of my hair now - it's a lovely sign that it's getting longer.


----------



## Ganjababy (Jun 14, 2008)

I would like to join this challenge please


----------



## Tarae (Jun 14, 2008)

myronnie said:


> Tarae i love your hair! no lie, when i saw ur siggy i was like ooo look at all that pretty hair


Thanks so much!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 14, 2008)

This morning...... Applied John Freida Color Glaze, a mix of clear and brown, to dry hair for 30 minutes. Rinsed shampooed and deep conditioned with Kenra MC. Applied leave ins, some serum, wet bunned and air dried.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 14, 2008)

Pre-poo'd/DC'd with ORS Hair Mayo and heat.  Did my first ACV rinse last night and then washed with Redken Shampoo.  DC'd overnight with Real Control Conditioner and rinsed this morning....feeling light and fluffy today.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 14, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> Pre-poo'd/DC'd with ORS Hair Mayo and heat.  Did my first ACV rinse last night and then washed with Redken Shampoo.  DC'd overnight with Real Control Conditioner and rinsed this morning....feeling light and fluffy today.




hi there,

how is the real control conditioner? do you think it could be used for conditioner washing with great results?

tia,
tishee


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 14, 2008)

tishee said:


> hi there,
> 
> how is the real control conditioner? do you think it could be used for conditioner washing with great results?
> 
> ...



Yes, I love it!  It would be great for everyday co-washing, but that may get a little expensive.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 14, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> Yes, I love it!  It would be great for everyday co-washing, but that may get a little expensive.



thanks sweetie. I called around in my area but noone seems to have it in stock, yet. I hope they are selling trial/sample sizes when they do start carrying the line.


----------



## gottabme247 (Jun 15, 2008)

Dc'd today with Hydratherma Naturals, Amino, protein plus deep conditioning treatment and sat under the dryer for 20 min.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 15, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> Yes, I love it!  It would be great for everyday co-washing, but that may get a little expensive.


my relaxed ends bugged out from all the moisture *i think*, so since you are a natural who DCs 2x a week is your hair ok? i just BC'd and i am wondering if i should stay with the frequent DCing _and _cowashing, or if just one or the other should do. of course i will wait and see but input is the best!


----------



## sevetlana (Jun 15, 2008)

I am dcing now with a cholesterol. Did a  Protien treatment before. It will soon be relaxing time.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 15, 2008)

evsbaby said:


> I would like to join this challenge please


 
Okay evsbaby, welcome to the challenge, I'll add you in now.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 15, 2008)

dc now with roux extreme moisturizing pack.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jun 15, 2008)

DC'd overnight with Lustrasilk Shea Butter cholesterol, no heat.


----------



## Moisture2608 (Jun 15, 2008)

I've been really busy, so I haven't checked in for a couple of weeks. But, I've been dc-ing 2x a week with UBH and then I follow up with a moisturizing conditioner (Nexxus Humectress or Keracare Humecto).


----------



## miami74 (Jun 15, 2008)

I DC'd today after rinsing my ayurvedic paste.  I used Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus mixed with a little coconut milk, 2 tsp of melted raw shea butter, coconut oil and JBCO.  DC'd for 45 min with the steam towel wrap method under the dryer.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jun 16, 2008)

Prepoo/cowash with a mix of conditioners and DCed with Keracare Humecto


----------



## tycoles (Jun 16, 2008)

Just finished my first dc of the week.  I prepoo on dry hair with ORS Pak, followed by con shampoo, and finally nexxus humectress ultimate moisture conditioner.  I've read so much about the nexxus I had to try it and it is working well.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jun 16, 2008)

Friday nite w/ Pantene R&N mixed w/ castor oil for 40 mins w/o heat.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 16, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hi Ladies...I'm preparing to relax later this week so last night I prepoo'd/clarified with a Suave Humectant and Baking soda mix (applied like a relaxer)...did a protein treatment with Ultra Sheen Duo Tex and DC'd with CON Nourishing Conditioner.
> 
> My hair felt clean, strong and moisturized.


 
So I didn't relax as planned...my NG matches with the UPA Clip pretty good, so it's allowing me to stretch. Because of all the daily moisturizing and sealing I decided to clarify with my "baking soda treatment" (mentioned above) again. I poo'd with CON Green. Afterward I DC'd with CON Nourishing Condish with heat (my trusty heat cap) for 20 mins. 

I can feel my hair on my neck now!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 16, 2008)

daephae said:


> So I didn't relax as planned...my NG matches with the UPA Clip pretty good, so it's allowing me to stretch. Because of all the daily moisturizing and sealing I decided to clarify with my "baking soda treatment" (mentioned above) again. I poo'd with CON Green. Afterward I DC'd with CON Nourishing Condish with heat (my trusty heat cap) for 20 mins.
> 
> I can feel my hair on my neck now!


 
Wow daephae your UPA clip is gorgeous. I love it. I'm tempted to cut my hair down to your hair length so badly and I just might but I might do so next year. I really want to see how long my hair can grow to this year before I do. I want to cut it or the thickness and protective style with extremely low manipulation next year, ie, no co-washing and 2 DC treatments a week.


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 16, 2008)

I DC'd over the weekend with some outdoor-work-in-the-Memphis-summertime-heat added lachen - simple mix this go around (Elasta, Premier, and some honeyquat), as I'm not really feeling like meddling with my hair (every summer, this happens - what's up with that?) - and I'm experimenting with some new styles. 

 Not really feeling todays - it's a little too Dino for me.  *sigh* Ahh, the curse of a big ole melon head.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 16, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Wow daephae your UPA clip is gorgeous. I love it. I'm tempted to cut my hair down to your hair length so badly and I just might but I might do so next year. I really want to see how long my hair can grow to this year before I do. I want to cut it or the thickness and protective style with extremely low manipulation next year, ie, no co-washing and 2 DC treatments a week.


 
hey Aggie...your hair is so beautiful! Why do you wanna cut it?

BTW, thanks for the compliment. I love the UPA clip. I've worn it everyday since I got it!


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 16, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I DC'd over the weekend with some outdoor-work-in-the-Memphis-summertime-heat added lachen - simple mix this go around (Elasta, Premier, and some honeyquat), as *I'm not really feeling like meddling with my hair *(every summer, this happens - what's up with that?) - and I'm experimenting with some new styles.
> 
> Not really feeling todays - it's a little too Dino for me.  *sigh* Ahh, the curse of a big ole melon head.


 
I've been feeling the same way!


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 16, 2008)

deep conditioning now w/roux exteme moisturizing pack, ors replenishing pack, and aphogee 2 minute reconstrutor.


----------



## 25Nona (Jun 16, 2008)

DC'd last night.  I pre pooed with an oil mix, did one wash with Pantene's clarifying shampoo and one wash with KeraCare Hydrating and Detangling shampoo.  I did a Apogee 2 min treatment and for my DC I slathered on some of my Nacidit Olive Oil concoction mixed with SitriNillah Deep Conditioning Masque with heat for 30 min  .


----------



## sky035 (Jun 16, 2008)

DCed today with my hair steamer for 30 minutes. Used Miss Key 10 en 1. My hair feel very well moisturized but strong. I really love this product


----------



## chebaby (Jun 16, 2008)

deep conditioned this weekend with aveda brilliant conditioner for 2 hours with out heat.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 17, 2008)

Checking in...DCing right now with some Redken and a heating cap

I truly love this challenge  My hair has become so much softer.


----------



## tt8 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Do you think I can dc the night before my touch-up?(like tonight) I know I waited last minuted but I had a few things I had to wear my hair straight.*


----------



## Aggie (Jun 17, 2008)

tt8 said:


> *Do you think I can dc the night before my touch-up?(like tonight) I know I waited last minuted but I had a few things I had to wear my hair straight.*


 
I have done this twice before tt8 but I found that I burned easily when I did this because I usually massage my scalp when I wash so for me this is not a good idea. I'd say wait a day or two in between unless you base really really well okay?


----------



## Aggie (Jun 17, 2008)

daephae said:


> *hey Aggie...your hair is so beautiful! Why do you wanna cut it?*
> 
> BTW, thanks for the compliment. I love the UPA clip. I've worn it everyday since I got it!


 

For the thickness and my ends are growing into a "V" which I don't like. I prefer a blunt look at the back. I know I'm actin' all crazy but this is what I like.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 17, 2008)

I gave myself an ayurvedic rinse this afternoon with a mixture of 
2 TBS of fenugreek, 
1 TBS each of brahmi and bhringraj powders, 
1/2 teaspoon of aritha, and 
1 teaspoon each of shikakai and amla powder,
3oz Vatika oil,
64oz filtered water all boiled down together,
Allowed to cool and poured unstrained over pre-oiled hair and scritched scalp in the shower,
Left on hair for 5-7 minutes and washed out.

Surprisingly my hair was very nice and soft.

Poo-ed with CON ultra moisturizing poo, treated my hair with a little protein - UBH con, left on for 3 minutes, washed  out and now I'm DC-ing with Pantene R/N hair conditioning mask for 60 minutes.


----------



## pinayprincess (Jun 17, 2008)

Today I washed out my blowout, deep conditioned for the first time with KeraCare Humecto, and followed up with Salerm21 Leave-in.
I'm thinking of visiting different salons and having them DC my hair.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 17, 2008)

pinayprincess said:


> Today I washed out my blowout, deep conditioned for the first time with KeraCare Humecto, and followed up with Salerm21 Leave-in.
> I'm thinking of visiting different salons and having them DC my hair.


 

Hi pinayprincess, I see your post but are you joining the challenge with us? If you are, please pm me and let me know so I can officially add you to the front page, okay? HHG.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jun 18, 2008)

Got my DC in today!!!


----------



## SoSweet08 (Jun 18, 2008)

I need a heavy protein treatment followed by a moisturizing dc. I think i'm going to try emergencee. I used aphogee before and it was ok I think...

I want to henna but I also wanted to use a clear rinse or something like color showers, but that's a no no....right?


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jun 18, 2008)

*DC'ing w/ Kera Care Humecto (no heat and overnight).*


----------



## SoSweet08 (Jun 18, 2008)

Mrs. Verde said:


> *DC'ing w/ Kera Care Humecto (no heat and overnight).*


 
I dc'd with this the other night. It was a different feeling. I didn't have to use  alot, it was light, and in the end my hair was very soft.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jun 18, 2008)

DCed today for an hour with Sensitive by Nature Extreme Moisture Conditioner, wow! My hair felt so soft and was so easy to detangle! Great stuff! I rollerset and my hair was so bouncy and shiny, I had a great experience and this challenge has made stretching my bone straight hair really easy!


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 18, 2008)

Healthb4Length said:


> DCed today for an hour with *Sensitive by Nature Extreme Moisture Conditioner*, wow! My hair felt so soft and was so easy to detangle! Great stuff! I rollerset and my hair was so bouncy and shiny, I had a great experience and this challenge has made stretching my bone straight hair really easy!




oh, where did you purchase this?

tia,
tishee


----------



## tiffers (Jun 18, 2008)

Dc'd on dry hair with the last of my Alterna Hemp Moisturizing conditioner while I did Tae Bo

Shampood with Porosity Control

Conditioned with Tresemme Smooth & Silky

Used a little S&S as a leave-in, sealed with Fantasia IC Olive Oil Serum, applied Bee Mine to my scalp and bunned it up


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 18, 2008)

DCing right now with lustrasilk shea butter and EVOO; 20 min without heat and 30 under the dryer.

ooh, on a side note i DC'd my lil sister's hair last night with kenra mc, honey, EVOO and raw shea butter. it was sooooo soft and that's really a feat for her hair. i'll be doing this one on myself next time i DC.


----------



## Anancy (Jun 18, 2008)

Almost done DCing now, been sitting here for 30mins under my conditioning cap.  Going to wash it out and that will be my cond.wash.

Im really enjoying this challenge, my hair is soft and easy to manage.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 18, 2008)

Healthb4Length said:


> DCed today for an hour with *Sensitive by Nature* Extreme Moisture Conditioner, wow! My hair felt so soft and was so easy to detangle! Great stuff! I rollerset and my hair was so bouncy and shiny, I had a great experience and this challenge has made stretching my bone straight hair really easy!


 

 Yes, where did you find _anything_ by Sensitive By Nature? I used to LOVE their Green Setting Gel but the line was discontinued and I can't buy it anymore.


----------



## miami74 (Jun 18, 2008)

I DC'd today with ORS Hair Mayo mixed with a little coconut milk, JBCO, and honey for 30 minutes under heat on dry hair.  Followed with a CW and ayurvedic tea rinse.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jun 18, 2008)

I DC last night with J/A/S/O/N Biotin conditioner mixed with honey.. it made my hair feel really strong! I might do it again tonight except put a cap on!


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jun 19, 2008)

tishee said:


> oh, where did you purchase this?
> 
> tia,
> tishee


 
At the local BSS, I couldn't find it online anywhere!


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jun 19, 2008)

daephae said:


> Yes, where did you find _anything_ by Sensitive By Nature? I used to LOVE their Green Setting Gel but the line was discontinued and I can't buy it anymore.


 
Got it an a local bss, now that I think about it there was only 3 bottles left..., I may have to go scoop up the other 2 if they are hard to find.


----------



## Seraphina (Jun 19, 2008)

I have Lustrasilk Shea Cholesterol and a ORS Replenishing Pak on right now.  I'm exhausted, so I'm just gonna sleep in it and rinse in the morning.  I really need a new staple...something just really heavy and moisturizing and .  So I'm taking suggestions!


----------



## ebzonix (Jun 19, 2008)

So I just finished coloring my hair, and now I've applied the Aphogee Moisture Balancing Treatment with my Natures Gate Chamomile Replenishing conditioner, w/ Peppermint Oil. I have that just sitting in my hair for a bit, making sure I get a real good Deep Conditioning. Hope this brings back moisture to my colored strands. If the Aphogee Moisture Balancing Treatment works really well, then it'll be a staple in my regimen for sure.


----------



## ebzonix (Jun 19, 2008)

Seraphina said:


> I have Lustrasilk Shea Cholesterol and a ORS Replenishing Pak on right now.  I'm exhausted, so I'm just gonna sleep in it and rinse in the morning.  I really need a new staple...something just really heavy and moisturizing and .  So I'm taking suggestions!



I'm gonna have to hit the hay with ya! I'm so tired and I may just sleep with it on.


----------



## SoSweet08 (Jun 19, 2008)

I dc'd last night with ntm deep condition


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jun 21, 2008)

I was out of town for a couple of days so I missed one DC for this week. I will try to get it in on the weekend.


----------



## myronnie (Jun 21, 2008)

deep conditioning with proclaim mixed with aloe oil, avocado butter, and hempseed butter on sunday
this is an awesome combo  
but by this rate my butters will last me til' next year...butters last so long!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 21, 2008)

Just got finished conditioning. 

I washed with ovation shampoo
Followed with 2 minutes of Joico Kpak
1 hour of kenra mc while I watched a movie
Just a touch of ovation creme rinse aftering rinsing out kenra
Organix serum and paul mitchell leave in
Wet bun


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jun 21, 2008)

pre-conditioned with Aubrey's Blue Green Algae for 2 hours. Shampooed with Keracare shampoo for color treated hair and deep conditioned with Shescentits' fortifying mask mixed with John Freida clear glaze for 1hour. Rollerset on hard mesh rollers with lacio-lacio and lottabody.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jun 21, 2008)

_DC'd overnight, no heat, with Elasta QP DPR-11._


----------



## Aggie (Jun 21, 2008)

Ladies you all doing very wellwith the challenge so far, I will be DCing tonight after the movies and I think I'll do the same treatment i did last, I'll see.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 21, 2008)

Seraphina said:


> I have Lustrasilk Shea Cholesterol and a ORS Replenishing Pak on right now.  I'm exhausted, so I'm just gonna sleep in it and rinse in the morning.  *I really need a new staple...something just really heavy and moisturizing and .  So I'm taking suggestions!*



co-signing! I so need to find a staple deep conditioner.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jun 21, 2008)

i did a DC tonight with J/A/S/O/N biotin conditioner... very soft


----------



## Aggie (Jun 21, 2008)

Tonight I washed my hair with my Eqyss premier poo and creme rinse. I also did my DC tonight with Biolage hydratherapie cera-repair pro treatment mixed with Pantene R/N hair conditioning mask for 1 hour. My hair is nice and soft.


----------



## Tarae (Jun 21, 2008)

DC'd Wednesday w/ Pantene R&N Mask on dry hair.
Tonight w/ Pantene mixed w/ Lustrasilk (trying to use this mess up), EVOO, & honey on dry hair.

I've only been DCing 1x/week because I've been cowashing so often.  I think I'm gonna cut back on cowashing and up my DCing.  The airdrying after cowashing is not working for my hair.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 21, 2008)

Tarae said:


> DC'd Wednesday w/ Pantene R&N Mask on dry hair.
> *Tonight w/ Pantene mixed w/ Lustrasilk (trying to use this mess up), EVOO, & honey on dry hair.*
> 
> I've only been DCing 1x/week because I've been cowashing so often. I think I'm gonna cut back on cowashing and up my DCing. The airdrying after cowashing is not working for my hair.


 

Tarae, I'm curious to know which of these products here is the mess you're trying to use up and why do you feel so?


----------



## Tarae (Jun 21, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Tarae, I'm curious to know which of these products here is the mess you're trying to use up and why do you feel so?


I love my Pantene.  It's definitely not that,
The Lustrasilk alone does nothing for my hair.  It leaves it feeling really weird.
If I mix it with something else, it's fine.  I think I read on here that they changed the formula or something.  I won't buy it again.


----------



## sevetlana (Jun 22, 2008)

Dcing with shescentit olive and orange nourishing conditioner.


----------



## gottabme247 (Jun 22, 2008)

DC'd today with Hydratherma Naturals, Moisture Advantage plus DC treatment.


----------



## miami74 (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi ladies.  I did an overnight prepoo with Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus.  This morning, I shampooed with Godrej Shikakai 3 in 1 bar.  Next, I DC'd with Miss Keys 10 en 1 mixed with some coconut milk, honey, olive oil, JBCO, a few drops of rosemary oil and 1/2 tblsp of shikakai powder, for 45 min under the dryer in the steam towel wrap method.    I'm sitting under the dryer now in a rollerset.


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 22, 2008)

Doing my cleansing/clarifying DCw with Elasta, my hair tea mix, a touch of baking soda, and some molasses right now. Plan on giving myself some fat twists, afterwards. 
I considered doing a steam treatment, but  I ain't feel like it.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jun 22, 2008)

I DC'd yesterday with Redken Butter Treat Conditioner after chelating with the  Redken chelating shampoo.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 22, 2008)

I think I'm gonna have a great hairday today! 

-pre pood while I did Callanetics today for an hour with Jehan pre poo oil 

-shampood with Komaza's Moisturizing Aloe Poo. This is my new staple shampoo! It gently cleansed, moisturized and left my hair S-O-F-T!!! It also smells great and there are NO sulfates! All natural! 

-sitting under the dryer now with Fortifying Mask sealed with Tresscence Oil. My hair smells delicious  I'll be under the dryer for an hour. Too bad I'm too lazy too rollerset right now, I know my hair would come out fantastic! 

ETA: I think I'm gonna do  twistout, I just GOTTA wear my hair down


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 22, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I think I'm gonna have a great hairday today!
> 
> -pre pood while I did Callanetics today for an hour with Jehan pre poo oil
> 
> ...




Whats this Tiffers?


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jun 22, 2008)

I gave my hair some loving today...
Prepooed with a mix of conditioners, did an oil rinse/treatment, did a scalp massage, them DCed with heat.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 22, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Whats this Tiffers?



Wha??? A product that gym hasn't heard of??? Hol up, let me take a few seconds to digest this............................... 



I got it from www.komazacare.com. They have samples for all of the products, and they're cheap. So I got everything  The henna poo is good too, and it smells so fantastic. But it didn't moisturize nearly as much as the aloe poo. Neither one dried my hair out. All of the other products were a disaster in my hair, (except for the Coconut Pudding. Laid my edges down like nothing else!) so I just stick to the poos and the Pudding. The styling products and the conditioners work like a dream on my natural dd's and hubby. Everything smells great!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 22, 2008)

Tarae said:


> I love my Pantene. It's definitely not that,
> The Lustrasilk alone does nothing for my hair. It leaves it feeling really weird.
> If I mix it with something else, it's fine. I think I read on here that they changed the formula or something. I won't buy it again.


 
Whew! ***Sighs with relief*** I love my Pantene, I have never tried Lustrasilk.  Thank goodness it's not the Pantene mask.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 22, 2008)

tishee said:


> co-signing! I so need to find a staple deep conditioner.



Tishee, have you tried anything from www.komazacare.com? Their products are more catered to natural heads and their stuff is sooooo moisturizing for my daughters and hubby. I know you've been having a dryness problem, maybe these would help!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 22, 2008)

I did a light protein treatment with some UBH moisturizing conditioner mixed with some Mizani Fulfyl treatment for 30 minutes and then I DC'ed again with Pantene R/N hair mask and some Biolage cera repair at home treatment for an hour. Moisturized with Salerm 21 with B5 and air-dried.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 22, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Tishee, have you tried anything from www.komazacare.com? Their products are more catered to natural heads and their stuff is sooooo moisturizing for my daughters and hubby. I know you've been having a dryness problem, maybe these would help!




thanks sweetie! Off to check out the site. I remember reading about scab hair and I am beginning to think that maybe this is what I am dealing with.


----------



## Lavendar (Jun 22, 2008)

I did a light protein treatment with Lamaur Bone Marrow (Sally's).  I've had this for forever and forgot how great it is.  I covered it with a little moisturizing conditioner and DC with heat for 60 minutes.  It left my hair feeling really lush and strong.  I did a 5-minute rinse condition with my favorite moisturizing con (Elucence) and my hair felt great!  I gotta stop sleeping on my stash!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 22, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Wha??? A product that gym hasn't heard of??? Hol up, let me take a few seconds to digest this...............................
> 
> 
> 
> I got it from www.komazacare.com. They have samples for all of the products, and they're cheap. So I got everything  The henna poo is good too, and it smells so fantastic. But it didn't moisturize nearly as much as the aloe poo. Neither one dried my hair out. All of the other products were a disaster in my hair, (except for the Coconut Pudding. Laid my edges down like nothing else!) so I just stick to the poos and the Pudding. The styling products and the conditioners work like a dream on my natural dd's and hubby. Everything smells great!



 I ain't heard of everything  Thanks for the link. I might check that out.


----------



## sky035 (Jun 22, 2008)

Just checking in. DC'd last night for forty-five minutes with Miss Key 10 en 1. I achieve unbelievable slip with this product and my hair responds to it well.   However, once I am finished with the two jars that I ordered, I would like to try some other deep conditioners that I may be able to get locally, instead of ordering this product online. I am now almost 1 month post relaxer and I am trying to stretch until October before I texturize again. I will use the Aveda Damage Remedy next for the first time, then follow this up with a mositurizing treatment.


----------



## sky035 (Jun 22, 2008)

Just checking in. DC'd last night for forty-five minutes with Miss Key 10 en 1. I achieve unbelievable slip with this product and my hair responds to it well.  However, once I am finished with the two jars that I ordered, I would like to try some other deep conditioners that I may be able to get locally, instead of ordering this product online. I am now almost 1 month post relaxer and I am trying to stretch until October before I texturize again. I will use the Aveda Damage Remedy next for the first time, then follow this up with a mositurizing treatment.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 22, 2008)

Lisaaa Bonet said:


> Just checking in. DC'd last night for forty-five minutes with *Miss Key 10 en 1.* I achieve unbelievable slip with this product and my hair responds to it well.  However, once I am finished with the two jars that I ordered, I would like to try some other deep conditioners that I may be able to get locally, instead of ordering this product online. I am now almost 1 month post relaxer and I am trying to stretch until October before I texturize again. I will use the Aveda Damage Remedy next for the first time, then follow this up with a mositurizing treatment.


 
Oh I forgot that I have this conditioner, I have to pull this one out too and start using it again. I, like Lavendar, needs to stop sleeping on my products. I think I will DC with this one next.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 23, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> ...on a side note i DC'd my lil sister's hair last night with kenra mc, honey, EVOO and raw shea butter. it was sooooo soft and that's really a feat for her hair. i'll be doing this one on myself next time i DC.


did this and added castor oil...but i think next time i will try it without the towel. it may have been too dry or something but my hair was not dripping or anything when i removed the cap.

DCW'd (thanks for the term tiffers) after sitting under the dryer for 30min then sitting under the fan for 30 more. LOL! on the plus side i put my hair into a ponytail for the first time since the BC. definitely not long enough to wear a pony puff but long enough for baggying, so i may resort to this if i ever feel like my hair is dry.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 23, 2008)

tiffers said:


> -pre pood while I did Callanetics today for an hour with *Jehan pre poo oil*
> 
> -


i want this. and a conditioning cap. now i will stop before this post becomes a list of all my fantasy hair products.


----------



## tycoles (Jun 23, 2008)

1st DC of the week.  Pre-pooed with HE Hello hydration, shampooed with mizan conditioning shampoo, and DC'ed with Nexxus Humectress without heat for 2 hours.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 23, 2008)

_*Checking in late...*_

_*DC'd overnight on Friday with a conditioner mix (Garnier/Joico/Pantene), rinsed out - got rollerset, dc'd again with a mix.  Did good for over a two-day period.*_

_*Probably wont get another session in until the weekend.*_

_*As it gets warmer, hopefully can step it up with more CW's.*_

_*Everyone seems to be doing wonderfully, hard to keep up - y'alls on a mission...*_


----------



## danigurl18 (Jun 23, 2008)

I did a DC with Hollywood Beauty Olive Cholesterol mixed with honey and Trader Joe's Balanced Conditioner for 15 minutes..


----------



## chebaby (Jun 23, 2008)

deep conditioned with aveda damage remedy conditioner. i also got the new dry remedy and cant wait to use it.


----------



## sevetlana (Jun 24, 2008)

Dc'ed tonight with keracare humetco.. not too wowed with the results. I will be relaxing on sunday.. after 11wks.. hoping to make it to 13..eventually. I will see if can get the hairdresser to deep condition me with heat. The last time I asked she said no heat or it will revert.. ah well (until I can do it myself) I will let you Know how it turned out and post pics


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jun 24, 2008)

Please tell me WHERE are the RESULTS posts for Part 1 Challenge. I would like to read about what you ladies accomplished the first time this challenge was done. Sounds like a great idea. Just want to read updates somewhere. Thanks. bonjour


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 24, 2008)

deep conditioning now with nature's therapy mega moisture packet.


----------



## Mrs.Green (Jun 24, 2008)

I just read through all 102 pages of this thread~ I WAS going to join this thread but had a question  Is there ANYONE that uses just ONE Deep Conditioner to get the desired results, or are you trying to find a Deep Conditioner to stick with?  Getting through this thread was like Chemistry Lab .


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 24, 2008)

Mrs.Green said:


> I just read through all 102 pages of this thread~ I WAS going to join this thread but had a question  Is there ANYONE that uses just ONE Deep Conditioner to get the desired results, or are you trying to find a Deep Conditioner to stick with?  Getting through this thread was like Chemistry Lab .



   

I think most of us are mixtresses, and we just *like* making concoctions of all sort of stuff. If you have a DC that you love - go ahead and use it straight!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 24, 2008)

Mahalialee4 said:


> Please tell me WHERE are the RESULTS posts for Part 1 Challenge. I would like to read about what you ladies accomplished the first time this challenge was done. Sounds like a great idea. Just want to read updates somewhere. Thanks. bonjour


 
Mahalialee, I usually update as I go along. Deep conditioning is helping a lot of us here who are in the OCT and MT challenge - it keeps our hair soft and manageable and grow the hair over time. I love the way my hair feels when I'm done dc'ing it. Some ladies here are stretching their relaxer and dc'ing helps to give slip to the hair. The continual addition of water to the hair is moisturizing the our tresses too and helps it to grow healthy.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 24, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> i want this. and a conditioning cap. now i will stop before this post becomes a list of all my fantasy hair products.



oke: Girl, get you some Jehan oil! It's gooooooooood, and the smell 

I can never get tired of the scent. I honestly can't describe it, it's not fruity or earthy or sweet or green tea-ish. The smell is very unique, and I'm in love with it!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 24, 2008)

Does anyone wanna trade? I have a jar of Alter Ego Energizing that's about 95% full. Used it twice and it was just okay for me. I'm probably the only person on Earth it doesn't work for erplexed

I wanna try some Redken or Joico or Paul Mitchell dc's


----------



## Mrs.Green (Jun 24, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I think most of us are mixtresses, and we just *like* making concoctions of all sort of stuff. If you have a DC that you love - go ahead and use it straight!


 
Oh ok~ I was wondering  i only deep condition with the ORS Pak. Just tried Kenra MC but the jury is still out on that one.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 24, 2008)

Mrs.Green said:


> I just read through all 102 pages of this thread~ I WAS going to join this thread but had a question  Is there ANYONE that uses just ONE Deep Conditioner to get the desired results, or are you *trying to find a Deep Conditioner to stick with?  *Getting through this thread was like Chemistry Lab .



this is what I am trying to do. I have got to find my staple products and stick to them b/c this darn flip flopping is driving me bananas


----------



## miami74 (Jun 24, 2008)

I prepooed with egg whites and ORS Hair Mayo for 1 hour.  I followed with Pantene R&N Deep Conditioning Mask.  I cannot believe how much slip the Pantene gave me!  It's my first time using it and I am in love!  Now I see what all the raves were about.  My thick roots has never has so much slippage!  This is definitely a keeper.  I'm drying in a rollerset now.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 25, 2008)

Pre poo with Redken Extreme Rescue Force, pood with Porosity Control. Sitting under the dryer now with Kenra MC mixed with honeyquat. I'll be under for an hour 

I'm relaxing this Friday cause my hair's just breaking too freakin bad, so I'll have to put a hold on dc'ing for about a week


----------



## youwillrise (Jun 25, 2008)

i havent been around in a bit

 i had ran out of my kenra mc for a while

 and just got some today!  hooray

 i still have the DC on my hair

 i washed and then slathered the kenra on gently towel dried hair, put a plastic bag and then put a heated towel on top of it, then another plastic bag over the towel and then another plastic bag over that with a scarf and a bonnet....left that on for a while...then removed the towel when it cooled and put back on all of the bags, scarf and bonnet. 

 i have no idea if any of that makes any difference...i guess we'll see

 i'm about to go rinse. 

 it's been over 2 hours


----------



## danigurl18 (Jun 25, 2008)

I DC tonight with J/A/S/O/N biotin conditioner and some Aussie DEEEP treatment for 3 hours since I just colored my hair


----------



## Blessed2bless (Jun 25, 2008)

Ckn in I Dc'd Sunday with keracare and I an doing a dc in the morning with aveda damage remedy. I will be doing a oil pre-poo tonight with indian oils and rinse with the indian powders and doing a dc and mc.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 26, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Pre poo with Redken Extreme Rescue Force, pood with Porosity Control. Sitting under the dryer now with Kenra MC mixed with honeyquat. I'll be under for an hour
> 
> I'm relaxing this Friday cause my hair's just breaking too freakin bad, so I'll have to put a hold on dc'ing for about a week


 
Hmmm, it's amazing how our hair is so different. I actually had to minimize my co-washes because of the same reason. I now use my ayurveda co-wash about once week now and DC twice a week.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jun 26, 2008)

I came up with a spur of the moment concoction: SE megasilk moisturzing trmt+evoo+avocado oil+honey. I put on a cap and let it sit for about 45 mins. My hair was sooooooooo soft and silky, I couldn't keep my hands out of it!


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jun 26, 2008)

Deep conditioned today with a protein conditioner (Hydratherma Amino conditioner) for 30 minutes and followed up with ABBA Moisture conditioner for 30 minutes. My hair felt very strong and conditioned. I followed up with a rollerset.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 26, 2008)

dc this morning while working out with silk elements moisturizing treatment.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 26, 2008)

I did the most last night  I oiled my hair with Shikakai and Amla oil, then did and Shakakai rinse followed by and ACV rinse.  Shampooed with All-Soft, followed by an Aphogee 2 min reconstructor and then DC'd overnight with Redken Real Control.

I had some time on my hands


----------



## Aggie (Jun 27, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> I did the most last night  I oiled my hair with Shikakai and Amla oil, then did and Shakakai rinse followed by and ACV rinse. Shampooed with All-Soft, followed by an Aphogee 2 min reconstructor and then DC'd overnight with Redken Real Control.
> 
> I had some time on my hands


 
Sounds a lot like when I have a lot of time onmy hands. I think I'll be dc'ing between today and tomorrow. I also need to henna my hair this weekend too. I'll see.


----------



## clever (Jun 27, 2008)

DC'ing with bain de terre primrose


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jun 27, 2008)

DC'd last night with Kera Care and honeyquat.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jun 27, 2008)

I DC tonight with J/A/S/O/N biotin conditioner and Aussie DEEEP Moisture 3 minute Treatment


----------



## sky035 (Jun 27, 2008)

Starting Pic - June 2008: 

Co-washed with Pantene R & N Condish (will discontinue after this bottle). Applied Joico Silk Result and left to air dry.


----------



## Sepia_Rose (Jun 27, 2008)

I've been DC-ing twice a week (on Fridays and Tuesdays) DC'ed tonight under my bonnet dryer with Redken All Soft Heavy Cream/Roux Porosity Control.  Soft as butta and almost no breakage while detangling. I gotta learn how to upload pics


----------



## sky035 (Jun 27, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Oh I forgot that I have this conditioner, I have to pull this one out too and start using it again. I, like Lavendar, needs to stop sleeping on my products. I think I will DC with this one next.


 

Do you like the smell of Miss Key 10 en 1? I would love to hear whether you like the results it gives you, since you mention that you have not used it in a while. I love the performance of this product, but I must say that I find the smell really bothersome . I am so sensitive to smells.  I will use this great thread to get some ideas for other DCs.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 27, 2008)

Lisaaa Bonet said:


> Starting Pic - June 2008:
> 
> *Co-washed with Pantene R & N Condish (will discontinue after this bottle).* Applied Joico Silk Result and left to air dry.


 

Lisa, is this the pantene r/n in the tube or the mask? I like the mask in the jar not the tube. The tube conditioner is not a DC IMO.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 27, 2008)

Lisaaa Bonet said:


> Do you like the smell of Miss Key 10 en 1? I would love to hear whether you like the results it gives you, since you mention that you have not used it in a while. I love the performance of this product, but I must say that I find the smell really bothersome . I am so sensitive to smells. I will use this great thread to get some ideas for other DCs.


 
The smell of it doesn't really bother me that much and I must admit it didn't give me the slip I was looking for however it DC's well when  mixed with some hot oils (jojoba or almond oil or evoo) and a few drops of peppermint essential oil for added stimulation.


----------



## sky035 (Jun 28, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Lisa, is this the pantene r/n in the tube or the mask? I like the mask in the jar not the tube. The tube conditioner is not a DC IMO.


 

Sorry for the confusion of my post .  I did not actually DC with the Pantene R & N. I only co-washed tonight as I am off to the beach tomorrow and will BC when I return. I posted my starting pic, so the reference to the Pantene R & N is just to let everyone know what I  used to achieve the result in the pic. Hope this is a bit more clear...


----------



## Aggie (Jun 28, 2008)

Lisaaa Bonet said:


> Sorry for the confusion of my post . I did not actually DC with the Pantene R & N. I only co-washed tonight as I am off to the beach tomorrow and will BC when I return. I posted my starting pic, so the reference to the Pantene R & N is just to let everyone know what I used to achieve the result in the pic. Hope this is a bit more clear...


 
Oh okay honey, understood now.


----------



## pinayprincess (Jun 28, 2008)

I DC'd Tuesday with Redken AllSoft (w/o heat), and used my Salerm21 leave in afterward.


----------



## pinayprincess (Jun 28, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard of a "Japanese Deep Conditioning" treatment?  I spoke to a hair stylist in Manhattan about it; apparently it's a new service where they put 3+ conditioners in your hair.  It was a $70 process, but she said your hair felt like Silk after. 

It's pricey, but of course it peaked my curiosity.  Anyone know anymore info?


----------



## Aggie (Jun 28, 2008)

pinayprincess said:


> Has anyone ever heard of a "Japanese Deep Conditioning" treatment? I spoke to a hair stylist in Manhattan about it; apparently it's a new service where they put 3+ conditioners in your hair. It was a $70 process, but she said your hair felt like Silk after.
> 
> It's pricey, but of course it peaked my curiosity. Anyone know anymore info?


Sorry Pinayp, I haven't heard of this.


----------



## sky035 (Jun 28, 2008)

DCed today with Aveda Damage Remedy (plastic cap, no heat for 40 minutes) treatment for the first time. Did not go to the beach, it is raining .  Followed with Joico Silk result conditioner, as my hair often feels a bit hard with too much protein. I must say that I am very impressed with the DR..... I have been reading tons of reviews on this forum about this DC and now I see what the hype is about. I will continue to use, but will alternate with Miss Key 10 en 1 and the Redken Deep Fuel until these are used up. When these are finished I will try some other DCs recommended in this thread. However, I will always keep the Aveda DR in rotation in spite of the price.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 28, 2008)

Relxed yesterday with Profectiv and it was pretty good

As some of you know, that Optimum Oil conditioner effed my hair UP! After 4 months of constant dc'ing, co washing, steaming, chelating, clarifying, my hair was STILL messed up. As a last resort, I decided to relax ALLLL the way to the ends to hopefully change what that conditioner did. I know, I know 

But it worked! As far as I can tell, my hair is mostly back to normal 

I dc'd after relaxing with Alter Ego Energizing and loved it! My hair feels a lot smoother, I don't have as much breakage and it just feels so much better! Woohoo!!!


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm so excited...LHCF really works  I just now decided to do a length check since I've been here 2 months and I can tell it's grown.  I never really posted a proper starting pic, so I'll post this one and go from here.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 28, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> I'm so excited...LHCF really works  I just now decided to do a length check since I've been here 2 months and I can tell it's grown. I never really posted a proper starting pic, so I'll post this one and go from here.


 
Congrats honey.

I have henna on my hair now and will be DC'ing right afterwards with Alter Ego Garlic Treatment.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks Aggie!  

I keep hearing about this Alter Ego Garlic treatment.  I really want to try it.  Is it supposed to be used for moisturizing or to prevent shedding?


----------



## Aggie (Jun 28, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> Thanks Aggie!
> 
> I keep hearing about this Alter Ego Garlic treatment. I really want to try it. Is it supposed to be used for moisturizing or to prevent shedding?


I am very happy to say that it has both slowed down shedding and moisturized my hair equally well. I am indeed very happy with this product and like most of the ladies said, it's a little costly but definitely worth the money IMO, .


----------



## SmartyPants (Jun 28, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Relxed yesterday with Profectiv and it was pretty good
> 
> *As some of you know, that Optimum Oil conditioner effed my hair UP!* After 4 months of constant dc'ing, co washing, steaming, chelating, clarifying, my hair was STILL messed up. As a last resort, I decided to relax ALLLL the way to the ends to hopefully change what that conditioner did. I know, I know
> 
> ...


uggggh....

Whoever thought up that Optimum Oil line needs their *** beat!  That whole line sucks!


----------



## myronnie (Jun 28, 2008)

Proclaim Aloe&Shea+Mango butter+Avocado butter+Camellia seed oil+Castor oil+coconut oil..gonna keep it on for like 4 hours then rinse out.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jun 28, 2008)

subbing....


----------



## Aggie (Jun 28, 2008)

Finally sitting here with my Alter Ego Garlic Treatment mixed with some Spectrum Organic coconut oil on my hair under my dryer. I think I'll keep it on for an hour and a half or two tonight because I just finished henna'ing my hair mixed with indigo today. I always love the results of henna on my hair, nice and soft and strong all at the same time.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jun 28, 2008)

I have not checked in for a couple of days, but I have been faithfully DCing. I did two overnight DCs this week

I plan to do one more this weekend.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jun 28, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Finally sitting here with my Alter Ego Garlic Treatment mixed with some Spectrum Organic coconut oil on my hair under my dryer. I think I'll keep it on for an hour and a half or two tonight because I just finished henna'ing my hair mixed with indigo today. I always love the results of henna on my hair, nice and soft and strong all at the same time.


Aggie, after visiting your fotki, I am still trying to figure how what program to put you on to curb your PJism. Girl..you are out of control. I want to try some of those products you have though.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 28, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> Aggie, after visiting your fotki, I am still trying to figure how what program to put you on to curb your PJism. Girl..you are out of control. I want to try some of those products you have though.


 
Girl believe me I know. I haven't really bought anything for 2 months now except my co-wash conditioners the end of May. I am okay with products for a very long time. I may not even need to re-order a staple until October or November.


----------



## clever (Jun 28, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> I'm so excited...LHCF really works  I just now decided to do a length check since I've been here 2 months and I can tell it's grown. I never really posted a proper starting pic, so I'll post this one and go from here.


nice length!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 29, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Finally sitting here with my Alter Ego Garlic Treatment mixed with some *Spectrum Organic coconut oil* on my hair under my dryer. I think I'll keep it on for an hour and a half or two tonight because I just finished henna'ing my hair mixed with indigo today. I always love the results of henna on my hair, nice and soft and strong all at the same time.


i have been off the buy nothing challenge what?...a day?...and you got me wanting to run out and get some of this.

are you melting it before you use it? i melt my honey and raw shea butter so maybe i will just throw that in the container with those.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 29, 2008)

ElleDoll said:


> nice length!



Thanks ElleDoll!  I'm very excited about the growth  I'm also ecstatic to have found the love and support of my LHCF sisters


----------



## Aggie (Jun 29, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> i have been off the buy nothing challenge what?...a day?...and you got me wanting to run out and get some of this.
> 
> are you melting it before you use it? i melt my honey and raw shea butter so maybe i will just throw that in the container with those.


 
lilsparkle I live in the Bahamas, there really is no need for me to melt the coconut oil because it is so hot here. Even when I purcahse it it's already half melted in the store here, lol. You have a really great idea here in mixing the coconut oil with your shea butter. I have some shealoe butter that doesn't melt here but I kinda like it like that for shine and keeping down my flyaway hairs. I rarely mix that in anything because I have some shea butter oil that I use for mixing purposes. You won't regret getting this coconut oil, it smells so good and it feels really good when I put it on my hair too.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 29, 2008)

*OKAY WHERE THE HECK ARE THE DC CHALLENGERS? *

*MANY OF YOU HAVE NOT CHECKED IN SINCE YOU JOINED THIS CHALLENGE AND WE COULD USE YOUR REVIEWS ON THE MANY PRODUCTS YOU ARE USING. WITH THAT SAID, YOUR INPUT IS EXTREMELY VALUABLE, ESPECIALLY TO OUR NEWBIES HERE. *

*DON'T LET ME HAVE TO LOOK FOR YOU GUYS AND ALL YA'LL. *

*I KNOW THAT MANY OF YOU ARE STILL DEEP CONDITIONING BUT NOT UPDATING, SO PLEASE COME IN AND SHOW SOME TEAM SPIRIT -CHOP CHOP LADIES!!! *

*LET US HEAR ABOUT SOME OF THOSE WONDERFUL PRODUCTS YOU ARE USING, OUR NEWBIES NEED YOU.*


----------



## Ganjababy (Jun 29, 2008)

Yes Maam! Deep donditioning now with Organic root stimulator replenishing pak (pre-poo with neem oil o/n). 
Deep conditioned Wed with alter ego garlic treatment (pre-poo with Amla o/n).


Aggie said:


> *OKAY WHERE THE HECK ARE THE DC CHALLENGERS? *
> 
> *MANY OF YOU HAVE NOT CHECKED IN SINCE YOU JOINED THIS CHALLENGE AND WE COULD USE YOUR REVIEWS ON THE MANY PRODUCTS YOU ARE USING. WITH THAT SAID, YOUR INPUT IS EXTREMELY VALUABLE, ESPECIALLY TO OUR NEWBIES HERE. *
> 
> ...


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 29, 2008)

(can't remember if I updated recently, but Aggie has me running scared! )

DC'd/ing overnight last night with a nice Elsta/Premier/honey/honeyquat/saa mix. I still haven't decided what I'm doing with my hair this week, so it'll stay soaking until I figure that out. 

Hrmph.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 29, 2008)

I haven't checked in recently but since my last post here, I have dc'ed 3 times. I just did a dc last night with ors replenishing with heat after I clarified.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 29, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> (can't remember if I updated recently, but Aggie has me running scared! )
> 
> DC'd/ing overnight last night with a nice Elsta/Premier/honey/honeyquat/saa mix. I still haven't decided what I'm doing with my hair this week, so it'll stay soaking until I figure that out.
> 
> Hrmph.


 


evsbaby said:


> Yes Maam! Deep donditioning now with Organic root stimulator replenishing pak (pre-poo with neem oil o/n).
> Deep conditioned Wed with alter ego garlic treatment (pre-poo with Amla o/n).


 


gymfreak336 said:


> I haven't checked in recently but since my last post here, I have dc'ed 3 times. I just did a dc last night with ors replenishing with heat after I clarified.


 
Now that's what I'm talkin' about. Thanks for checking in ladies.


----------



## sevetlana (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey ladies, 
I relaxed today, and I am happy with the results. she followed my instructions, even did a before neutralizing protein treatment (apoghee 2 min), I must say it turned out superbly. My hair is fluffy and noice, she did relax me bone straight either.  

All in all I am happy, looks like this hair thing will work out after all. I did sit under heat for 15 min with ORS replenishing pack. 
I wont be able to do my two Dcs this week but I will do one on Saturday. By next week i will be back in the swing of things.
You ladies are the best!!!

I will post pics in my siggy when I get a hold of camera.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 29, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> (can't remember if I updated recently, but Aggie has me running scared! )


 me too!

my next DC is tonight...i will use one of the new lustrasilks i got from sally's since they are 1.49 through the 30th. i had the shea butter, which is now all gone, and i purchased the olive oil one and the aloe vera one. i will mix it with honey, EVOO, and raw shea butter.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 29, 2008)

dc overnight with joico mr treatment balm and kpak intense hydrator.


----------



## bbdgirl (Jun 29, 2008)

yes I have been slacking off as far as posting goes...but you know I have been DC'ing twice a week.

As far as the reviews:
Freeman sea kelp moisturizing conditioner; I have been cowashing with and using as a leave in, it is very thick and mositurizing.  It is great for taming new growth.

Elasta QP DPR 11: I know that everyone is already up on this conditioner.  I didn't  use this is as a DC but as a moisturizer for my ends. my hair feels so strong yet soft.  Its really thick.  I will give it another try as a DC and let you know what I think.

HE LTR leave in:  I used this for the first time after my touch up last week.   I used 2 quarter sized amount with a dime sized amount of Sebastian potion #9 and my hair is so soft and moisturized, HE LTR leave-in is the truth!!  I will def re-purchase!!


----------



## gottabme247 (Jun 29, 2008)

DC'd with Hydratherma Naturals Amino plus deep conditioner yesterday


----------



## Aggie (Jun 29, 2008)

tishee said:


> dc overnight with joico mr treatment balm and kpak intense hydrator.


 
I want Joico's moisture line so bad, but I have to curb my PJism  for now but I am eyeing this line relly closely.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 29, 2008)

bbdgirl said:


> yes I have been slacking off as far as posting goes...but you know I have been DC'ing twice a week.
> 
> As far as the reviews:
> *Freeman sea kelp moisturizing conditioner;* I have been cowashing with and using as a leave in, it is very thick and mositurizing. It is great for taming new growth.
> ...


 
Hmmm, I've never seen the Freeman sea kelp before - I like the review on taming new growth, I might need to look into this beause of the OCT/MT challenge I'm in.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jun 29, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I want Joico's moisture line so bad, but I have to curb my* PJism *for now but I am eyeing this line relly closely.


 
Just add it to your wish list because it is a very good
line...STOP!..NO SHOPPING!....ADD TO LIST. That ALL!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 29, 2008)

Ms.Puffy_Brown said:


> Just add it to your wish list because it is a very good
> line...STOP!..NO SHOPPING!....ADD TO LIST. That ALL!


 
Ooooh that's a good idea PB, thanks honey


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 29, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I want Joico's moisture line so bad, but I have to curb my PJism for now but I am eyeing this line relly closely.


 
I did too for a while and actually finally made myself go to Trade Secret to purchase it. I just hope that it works for me because I am so tried of buying and returning I NEED some staple products stat.


----------



## Tarae (Jun 29, 2008)

I finally caved in and got the Kenra MC.
I used it yesterday and  I love it already.  I hope my hair continues to love it.

I have a free afternoon tomorrow so I think I'm going to use it again and do a rollerset.  Thanks to everyone who recommended it.


----------



## Seraphina (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm about to go rinse out the "Yes to Carrots", honey, and EVOO from my hair.  It's been in about 4 hours.


----------



## curlscience (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi Everyone!
I'm late to join this but I'm eager to partake in my first hair challenge.  I'm twisting my hair for the summer (gotta beat this humidity anyway possible) then curling my twists for some interesting effects.  I need a thicker conditioner then the Salerm I'm using.  Anyone else using good ol' cholesterol conditioner?  

Any other recommendations for a hydrating/moisturizing conditioner?  

Thanks so much!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 29, 2008)

Tarae said:


> I finally caved in and got the Kenra MC.
> I used it yesterday and  I love it already. I hope my hair continues to love it.
> 
> I have a free afternoon tomorrow so I think I'm going to use it again and do a rollerset. Thanks to everyone who recommended it.


girlll we told you! lol

glad you like it


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 29, 2008)

curlscience said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I'm late to join this but I'm eager to partake in my first hair challenge. I'm twisting my hair for the summer (gotta beat this humidity anyway possible) then curling my twists for some interesting effects. I need a thicker conditioner then the Salerm I'm using. Anyone else using good ol' cholesterol conditioner?
> 
> Any other recommendations for a hydrating/moisturizing conditioner?
> ...


run to sally's and get the lustrasilk (its on sale through tomorrow); i use it and like it as a low-end DC. my favorite is kenra mc though.

others like the pantene r&n mask or nexxus humectress as well.


----------



## Lavendar (Jun 30, 2008)

Deep conditioned with Hairveda Sitri-Nillah hair masque with heat for 90 minutes.  This is the BEST deep conditioner ever!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 30, 2008)

Lavendar said:


> Deep conditioned with Hairveda Sitri-Nillah hair masque with heat for 90 minutes.  This is the BEST deep conditioner ever!


oh man i want it. tell me i dont need it somebody. i just saw the price and i STILL want it.


----------



## Lavendar (Jun 30, 2008)

oke: Girl go on and do your hair a favor!  Try it!


----------



## DivaD04 (Jun 30, 2008)

Aggie I will be back soon enough, I'm waiting for my order. I'll be back dc'n 2x's a week, I had to revamp my reggie as you know i'll be relaxing as well.


----------



## jerseyjill (Jun 30, 2008)

OK, now that school is over (I teach) and I am wearing my own hair, I am jumping on the bandwagon. I deep conditioned yesterday for 6 hours with ORS Olive Oil replenishing pak. My hair was so soft and slippery afterwards. Then I put in Fermodyl 619 leave in tx and air dried. Yummy! This will be every two days for me!


----------



## Moisture2608 (Jun 30, 2008)

I have been on vacation, so I haven't posted in a while, but I'm still faithfully dc-ing. I've been using UBH conditioner and following up with Nexxus Humectress; I want to try KeraCare Humecto.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 30, 2008)

jerseyjill said:


> OK, now that school is over (I teach) and I am wearing my own hair, I am jumping on the bandwagon. I deep conditioned yesterday for 6 hours with ORS Olive Oil replenishing pak. My hair was so soft and slippery afterwards. Then I put in Fermodyl 619 leave in tx and air dried. Yummy! This will be every two days for me!


 
Welcome to the challenge jerseyjill, I will add you to the challenge right now. Remember to check in at least once a week, okay?


----------



## chebaby (Jun 30, 2008)

i deep conditioned overnight for 10 hours this weekend with aveda brilliant conditioner .


----------



## lakers1fan (Jun 30, 2008)

Ok ladies I have been lurking on here for a few months and I have learned that some of the things that I have been doing by accident made my hair grow.  My questions are what products have a lot of protein? I also want to know what a co-wash is? What can I use for deep conditioning and what is HE LTR? I am a product junkie and have been way before i found this website. I have dudley, elasta qp, aveda, organix, mop, sexyhair, nexxus, fantasia, WGHO, jojoba oil, aloe vera oil, carrot oil, pantene R/N mask, giovanni, and the list could go on and on. I need help to establish a regimen. I want to join this challenge as it sounds interesting. I want to grow my hair down to my waist but I need help.  My hair is a little above BSL and thick.  I dont know what hair type I am, I just know that it's thick.  Also want to know where you get affirm, silk elements and phyto relaxers from? I know this is a lot but I need help.  TIA.


----------



## miami74 (Jun 30, 2008)

Yesterday I DC'd with Motions Moisture Plus Conditioner mixed with coconut milk, honey and JBCO for 45 minutes with the steam towel wrap method under heat.  My hair has a nice sheen to it.   I'm sorry you are not seeing me post much, Aggie, but I have decided, starting this week, that I will reduce my washes to 1x a week.  I need to reduce manipulation big time because I am experiencing some demarcation line breakage and shedding at 8 weeks post with my transitioning to texlaxed hair.


----------



## CokoQt (Jun 30, 2008)

I haven't checked in a while but have been sticking to the challenge using up some products that I have.  DC'ing right now with Fantasia IC Reconstructor.  Will DC again on Wednesday.  I almost stopped with the challenge because my hair did not seem to like too much manipulation, but shortly I saw that the DCing 2x a week was better after all.  I just had to use a more detangling shampoo or conditioner when I was 8 weeks post relaxer.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 30, 2008)

Shampood today with Profectiv's Neutrolizing Foam poo. I really like it! The foam is different, it smells yummy (like banana cream) and cleans well without stripping my hair. I wonder if it's a chelating poo :scratchch If it is, it'll definitely become a staple for when I clarify/chelate once a month

I'm under the dryer now, dc'ing with Redken Butter Treat. I'll be under for an hour


----------



## Aggie (Jun 30, 2008)

lakers1fan said:


> Ok ladies I have been lurking on here for a few months and I have learned that some of the things that I have been doing by accident made my hair grow. My questions are what products have a lot of protein? I also want to know what a co-wash is? What can I use for deep conditioning and what is HE LTR? I am a product junkie and have been way before i found this website. I have dudley, elasta qp, *aveda, organix*, mop, sexyhair, *nexxus*, fantasia, WGHO, jojoba oil, aloe vera oil, carrot oil, *pantene R/N mask*, giovanni, and the list could go on and on. I need help to establish a regimen. I want to join this challenge as it sounds interesting. I want to grow my hair down to my waist but I need help. My hair is a little above BSL and thick. I dont know what hair type I am, I just know that it's thick. Also want to know where you get affirm, silk elements and phyto relaxers from? I know this is a lot but I need help. TIA.


 
Okay I will be able to answer some of your questions but not all. The products that have protein is vast and extremely extensive. It would be best to give you a link that you can check in the ingredients list of each product you purchase and here's the link http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=114629 .  

Now the Aveda moisture line, Organix, Nexxus Humectress, and Pantene Mask in bold can be used as deep conditioners. Deep conditioners tend to be very thick and creamy and not watery. The HE LTR stands for Herbal Essence Long Term Relationship I think. I don't use it though but many ladies are having great success with it.

As far as building a regimen - check out this link http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/288340/hair_regimen_building_for_newbies.html?cat=69 . In fact check out all the articles by Sistaslick here http://www.associatedcontent.com/user/83046/sistaslick.html. 

I hope some of the ladies can chime in on the relaxers you're asking about. You could just do a google search as well. Silk Elements ca be found at Sally's beauty supply store. I saw affirm on www.amazon.com. I hope this helps.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 1, 2008)

DCed with hair mayo and then Keracare today!


----------



## sevetlana (Jul 1, 2008)

Dced Monday night with Pantene R/N mask, spiked with SAA and honeyquat.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Jul 2, 2008)

Had a minor / major setback depends on how you look at it but I was able to dc this evening.
I mixed Generic Humectress, ORS Replenishing conditioner, Ion Hot oil, and Queen Helene Cholesterol Treatment together and applied it to my hair. I sat w/o heat for 15 mins and then got under the dryer for 20 mins. My hair is so happy. I figure we all have minor setback. My hair didn't fall out or anything like that it was my body that was out of wack. All is well now!!!


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jul 2, 2008)

DCing overnight with Avocado Conditioner by http://www.shescentit.com/avcori.html


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jul 2, 2008)

DCed today with my protein cocktail. I think I may have ODed on protein because my hair was hard! I used a moisturizing conditioner afterwards (shescent's fortifying mask) but it barely helped. I knew I over did it with proteins so I'll be sticking with moisturizing conditioner for my next DC.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 2, 2008)

miami74 said:


> Yesterday I DC'd with Motions Moisture Plus Conditioner mixed with coconut milk, honey and JBCO for 45 minutes with the steam towel wrap method under heat. My hair has a nice sheen to it. I'm sorry you are not seeing me post much, Aggie, but I have decided, starting this week, that I will reduce my washes to 1x a week. I need to reduce manipulation big time because I am experiencing some demarcation line breakage and shedding at 8 weeks post with my transitioning to texlaxed hair.


i bought a TUB of this stuff for 9 bucks, used it once and i hate it. maybe i should spike it...but then again it has mineral oil in it so i dont want it anymore. BSS has a no return policy of course.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 2, 2008)

DCed with Keracare Humecto.


----------



## Ganjababy (Jul 2, 2008)

Just did a deep conditioning treatment


----------



## LivingDoll (Jul 2, 2008)

Sorry I haven't been posting as much as I should. I'm still DCing 2x a week with heat. On last Saturday night I DC'd with CON Nourishing Condish. I'll do the same tonight.


----------



## EOAA (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi Aggie, here. Im in on this challenge. I will be DCing 3x a week using the Pantene R/N mask.I do not know how to submit pics yet, but when I do I will be posting begin pics.


----------



## miami74 (Jul 2, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> i bought a TUB of this stuff for 9 bucks, used it once and i hate it. maybe i should spike it...but then again it has mineral oil in it so i dont want it anymore. BSS has a no return policy of course.



You know, I was contemplating buying the tub, but being it was my first time using it, I bought the smaller bottle.  Glad I did because my hair felt so dry in the days following my DC.  For this reason, I washed again last night!  I couldn't see myself going for 1 week with such dry hair.  This stuff doesn't work for me either .  Oh well, we live and learn.

I DC'd last night with ORS Hair Mayo for about 30 min with no heat.  Then  cowashed with Suave Tropical Coconut.  My hair feels more moisturized now.  Thank heavens!


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 2, 2008)

Sitting here with my usual DC in. Spiked this one with a little citric acid since my ends were feeling rough - I skipped my usual rinse after the weekends DC.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jul 2, 2008)

I washed and deep conditioned today with the new redken line


----------



## Aggie (Jul 2, 2008)

tangela said:


> Hi Aggie, here. Im in on this challenge. I will be DCing 3x a week using the Pantene R/N mask.I do not know how to submit pics yet, but when I do I will be posting begin pics.


 

Hi tangela, welcome to the challenge honey and have fun.


----------



## bbdgirl (Jul 2, 2008)

DC'ed last night with TIGI dumb blonde reconstructor and followed up with ELasta DPR 11.  my hair is so soft I can'e keep my hands out of my hair.  I really gotta go back to bunning


----------



## Aggie (Jul 2, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I washed and deep conditioned today with the new redken line


 
Hey Gym, I really like your new siggy pic there honey.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jul 2, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Hey Gym, I really like your new siggy pic there honey.



Thanks Aggie


----------



## Blessed2bless (Jul 2, 2008)

Ckn in ladies..... I DC'd Sunday with keracare... this is what i did.... my pre-poo with my indian oils and rinsed with the indian powders(rinsed out w/suave) then DC'd w/humect.. Then MC'd with keracare....rinsed then  put in  a leave-in condish and sealed w/coconut oil. Doing the same on Thursday.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't feel like hopping in the shower, so I'm going to leave this in overnight, and rinse in the morning. I've already styled it, and everything.  I should do this more often.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 3, 2008)

Sitting under a heating cap right now with a Pantene mask.  I'll sleep in the mask and rinse in the AM


----------



## Aggie (Jul 3, 2008)

Blessed2bless said:


> Ckn in ladies..... I DC'd Sunday with keracare... this is what i did.... my pre-poo with my indian oils and rinsed with the indian powders(rinsed out w/suave) then DC'd w/humect.. Then MC'd with keracare....rinsed then put in a leave-in condish and sealed w/coconut oil. Doing the same on Thursday.


 
Sounds like a great reggie there B2B. How were the results?


----------



## myronnie (Jul 3, 2008)

Today I'll be DC'ing with Pantene Relaxed and Natural mixed with Coconut oil and Castor oil (no more buttas for me until i find out what was making my hair so darn greasy)


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 3, 2008)

Rinsed my hair out this morning - it's so SOFT. Fuzzy, baby hair soft. I'm  it!! 
I've still got a little con in my hair, too - I wonder how long it's gonna take to dry.......


----------



## Aggie (Jul 3, 2008)

myronnie said:


> Today I'll be DC'ing with Pantene Relaxed and Natural mixed with Coconut oil and Castor oil (no more buttas for me until i find out what was making my hair so darn greasy)


 
myronnie, I only use butters now to control my flyaway hairs. They are just soooo thick to put on my hair on a regular.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome to our newest challengers, tangela and Social.Buttahfly. Have fun and update at least once a week and let us know what you are using and what kinds of results you are experiencing with the products you're using. This info helps everyone in the challenge especially those searching for a great deep conditioner.


----------



## Seraphina (Jul 3, 2008)

DC'd last night with Kenra MC for about 3 hours...no heat.  You ladies were right as always, it's good stuff.  Only problem is it's pricey and I use so much of it, but still...I may have to splurge on it.  We shall see.


----------



## miami74 (Jul 3, 2008)

DC'd today with coconut milk and honey for 30 minutes.


----------



## HairHustla (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Check'n in, haven't posted in a while...got a case of the shyness but trying to come out of it.  I have been keeping up with my DC's and I am using Elasta QP DPR-11 as my deep conditioner.  I am now 7 months post relaxer and my new growth is steady and soft as ever.  I am liking the results of this challenge.  Will try to check in more often!


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 3, 2008)

HairHustla said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Check'n in, haven't posted in a while...got a case of the shyness but trying to come out of it.  I have been keeping up with my DC's and I am using Elasta QP DPR-11 as my deep conditioner.  I am now 7 months post relaxer and my new growth is steady and soft as ever.  I am liking the results of this challenge.  Will try to check in more often!



No need to be shy.  We're all sisters up in here 

I rinsed the Pantene Mask out of my hair this morning and got lots of slip in the beginning...and almost slipped on the tub floor  However, during the day today I've been noticing a little fuzzy halo, this stuff may have reacted weirdly with my hair


----------



## HairHustla (Jul 3, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> No need to be shy. We're all sisters up in here


 
Thank you so much, by the way, I am loving your waves and texture!


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks  I swear my hair texture has COMPLETELY changed.  I think its due to Deep conditioning and silica and flaxseed.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 3, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> Thanks  I swear my hair texture has COMPLETELY changed. I think its due to Deep conditioning and silica and flaxseed.


 
I'm gathering this is a good thing?


----------



## Aggie (Jul 3, 2008)

HairHustla said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Check'n in, haven't posted in a while...got a case of the shyness but trying to come out of it. I have been keeping up with my DC's and I am using Elasta QP DPR-11 as my deep conditioner. I am now 7 months post relaxer and my new growth is steady and soft as ever. I am liking the results of this challenge. Will try to check in more often!


 
It's so good to see you again HairHustla and I hope we will be seeing much more of you. Please don't be shy as joyandfaith has said, we are all sistas here.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 3, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I'm gathering this is a good thing?



Yes Aggie this is a good thing for me  Who knew that if I actually put a little effort into taking care of my hair (deep conditioning) that it would become more manageable  I sure didn't realize this before LHCF


----------



## myronnie (Jul 3, 2008)

Dc'ing today with Pantene relaxed&natural mixed only with coconut and castor oils..i'm gonna leave it on for only an hour also.
I hope i don't get greasy hair


----------



## Aggie (Jul 3, 2008)

I deep conditioned tonight with my long lost love of a conditioner - Creme of Nature Ultra Nourish moisturizing conditioner for 1 hour and mannnnnnn, my hair is  for lack of a better word. I haven't used this in months and decided to pull it out tonight. Boy am I glad I did! YUM YUM!!!


----------



## myronnie (Jul 3, 2008)

Aggie said:


> myronnie, I only use butters now to control my flyaway hairs. They are just soooo thick to put on my hair on a regular.


 
So true aggie..
It just sucks because i have a load of butters.. *sigh*


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jul 3, 2008)

myronnie said:


> So true aggie..
> It just sucks because i have a load of butters.. *sigh*



Girl, melt some of those down and make you some foot creme!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 3, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Girl, melt some of those down and make you some foot creme!


 
My goodness Gym, what will we ever do without you. That is such a good idea because  of their thickness.


----------



## myronnie (Jul 3, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Girl, melt some of those down and make you some foot creme!


 
That is a good idea..but i have already done it erplexed
I used Ilipe, Cocoa, and Mango butter to make a body creme and i think i have like 14ounces of it left lol
Hmm..lets see i think i have (9X4)..36ounces of butters in total..at least they'll last me awhile


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jul 3, 2008)

myronnie said:


> That is a good idea..but i have already done it erplexed
> I used Ilipe, Cocoa, and Mango butter to make a body creme and i think i have like 14ounces of it left lol
> Hmm..lets see i think i have (9X4)..36ounces of butters in total..at least they'll last me awhile



Okay, this is what you do next.........

get you a baking pan, spray it with cooking spray and cover it with plastic wrap
Put a layer of shredded loofa or adzuki beans in the pan
Slowly pour your melted butters on top like you are making a cake. 

Let sit until set and cut into bars with a knike. Pop them out of the pan and you have exfoilating body bars that you can use before going into the shower. They will remove dead skin and the butter on your skin will keep you moisturized even after you shower


----------



## tiffers (Jul 3, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Okay, this is what you do next.........
> 
> get you a baking pan, spray it with cooking spray and cover it with plastic wrap
> Put a layer of shredded loofa or adzuki beans in the pan
> ...



 Gym! You're a genius!!!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jul 3, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Gym! You're a genius!!!



They work like a charm. You even can get fancy and color your butters and layer them for a little variety. If you really add alot of exfoilant they will work GREAT on your bum  

Check our fromnaturewithlove for more exfoilant options.


----------



## myronnie (Jul 3, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Okay, this is what you do next.........
> 
> get you a baking pan, spray it with cooking spray and cover it with plastic wrap
> Put a layer of shredded loofa or adzuki beans in the pan
> ...


 
oohhh good idea!!
sounds really good! I will  have to do this! Thanks gymfreak!


----------



## EOAA (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi just want to let u ladies know that I joined this challenge 2 days ago,and just checking in.I DCed 2day(oops, lastnight)w/ Pantene R/N mask.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jul 4, 2008)

*DC'd tonight with Henna Queen Honey and Milk Conditioner and honeyquat.*


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 4, 2008)

myronnie said:


> So true aggie..
> It just sucks because i have a load of butters.. *sigh*


-whistles-


----------



## sky035 (Jul 4, 2008)

Checking in: DCed this morning using Redken Deep Fuel and a mix of avacado butter, Nature's Gate Herbal Condish, and Soft Sheen Carson Professional Deep Conditioner  .


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 4, 2008)

Lisaaa Bonet said:


> Checking in: DCed this morning using Redken Deep Fuel and a mix of avacado butter, Nature's Gate Herbal Condish, and *Soft Sheen Carson Professional Deep Conditioner*  .



hi there,

where do you purchase this?

tia,
tishee


----------



## gottabme247 (Jul 4, 2008)

DC'd today with Hydratherma Naturals,Advanced Moisture plus Deep Cnditioner.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 4, 2008)

Pre pood with Jehan Oil for a few hours

Shampood with Komaza's Henna poo

Dc'ing right now with a sample of some Profectiv Mega Grow deep conditioner, or something like that. I sealed it with Tresscence oil. Hopefully it'll be good. I'm sitting under the dryer for an hour


----------



## Aggie (Jul 4, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Pre pood with Jehan Oil for a few hours
> 
> Shampood with Komaza's Henna poo
> 
> Dc'ing right now with a sample of some Profectiv Mega Grow deep conditioner, or something like that. I sealed it with Tresscence oil. Hopefully it'll be good. I'm sitting under the dryer for an hour


 
You know tiffers, your hair is really nice and thick, me likey.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jul 4, 2008)

Aggie said:


> You know tiffers, your hair is really nice and thick, me likey.



It has grown alot hasn't it. 

I am deep conditioning tonight I think with either kenra or ors replenshing


----------



## spacetygrss (Jul 4, 2008)

Just finished Deep Conditioning with Sebastian 2+1 Deep Conditioning Treatment. Me likey alot. I bought it at the same time as I bought the JOICO KPAK line. I think I'll use the Sebastian for every day and the JOICO for my actual wash days.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 4, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> It has grown alot hasn't it.
> 
> I am deep conditioning tonight I think with either kenra or ors replenshing


 
Her hair sure is growing a lot and I get like that sometimes where I can't choose which DC I want to use on a given day only coz I gat too many.


----------



## Blessed2bless (Jul 4, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Sounds like a great reggie there B2B. How were the results?


Just took photos... will do my comparison at the end of august...Your progress is awesome! Keep it up girlie:wink2:.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jul 4, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Her hair sure is growing a lot and I get like that sometimes where I can't choose which DC *I want to use on a given day only coz I gat too many*.



Yeah, I gat too many too


----------



## Aggie (Jul 5, 2008)

Blessed2bless said:


> Just took photos... will do my comparison at the end of august...Your progress is awesome! Keep it up girlie:wink2:.


 
Thanks honey.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm restless today, and it's too danggone hot to be outside doing a THING. 

I'm thinking about whipping up a caramel treatment today, and giving my hair some extra love. 

Any one else have 'special' hairlove plans today?


----------



## Aggie (Jul 5, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I'm restless today, and it's too danggone hot to be outside doing a THING.
> 
> I'm thinking about whipping up a caramel treatment today, and giving my hair some extra love.
> 
> Any one else have 'special' hairlove plans today?


 
Jk I have no idea if I will get to my hair today because my butt is so tired from the Fitness Bootcamp Challenge I'm in right now that the lazy bug has pretty much taken over my whole body today. I do want to do some exercising later this afternoon though and if I do, I'll put some DC on dry hair and get on with some taebo moves. That way, I get to jump in the shower only once today.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jul 5, 2008)

Washed and deep conditioned last night with Keracare shampoo for color treated hair and deep conditioned with the conditioner for color treated hair for 30 minutes. My hair felt so soft, moist and detangled wonderfully. It made rollersetting so easy and I'm 11 weeks post.


----------



## Ganjababy (Jul 5, 2008)

deep conditioning now with ORS pak


----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 5, 2008)

I forgot to say that I did a DC with Aussie 3 Minute DEEEP Treatment


----------



## EOAA (Jul 5, 2008)

DCed w/ pantene r/n mask


----------



## princcessnadia (Jul 5, 2008)

will be deep conditioning tonight with Lustrasilk Shea Butter, can't wait to see what it does.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jul 5, 2008)

I deep conditioned over night with alter ego and air dried and flat ironed. 

BUT I had a very eventful day, to say the least so to relax I rewashed and conditioned with ors replenishing for an hour. I am air drying now


----------



## tiffers (Jul 5, 2008)

DCW'd today with Fotifying Mask mixed with Olive & Orange conditioner, both shescentit conditioners. Mademy hair soooo soft and yummy smelling

Used a little bit of Salerm 21 b5 leave in, put a little Shea Butter on my ends, applied FHI Hot Sauce then I blowdried and flatironed with my baby FHI

I'm in bootcamp, so I'm not even supposed to be using heat, but I got bored and wanted to have something to do  But oh well, my hair is so soft, shiny and super-duper straight!


----------



## jerseyjill (Jul 5, 2008)

Checking in with an Aphogee hard protein treatment and then 6 hours with ORS olive oil deep conditioner. I absolutely LOVE this stuff!!


----------



## tiffers (Jul 5, 2008)

Aggie said:


> You know tiffers, your hair is really nice and thick, me likey.



Thanks Aggie!!!!!!!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 5, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I'm restless today, and it's too danggone hot to be outside doing a THING.
> 
> I'm thinking about whipping up a caramel treatment today, and giving my hair some extra love.
> 
> Any one else have 'special' hairlove plans today?


i'm just giving my hair regular love...i haven't DC'd in a while cause my bf is back home on break  so now that he is leaving i am about to slap on a cap with some stuff in it and do some namaste yoga.

ETA: changed into my yoga clothes...threw on a plastic cap with kenra mc/honey/raw shea butter/EVOO. i am sooo tempted to leave this stuff on overnight so i will test my courage...probably put on a bonnet AND a few scarves and drape a towel over my pillow and go for it.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Jul 5, 2008)

I d/c this evening. I used my usual mixture concoction. Hair is happy.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 5, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I deep conditioned over night with alter ego and air dried and flat ironed.
> 
> BUT I had a very eventful day, to say the least so to relax I rewashed and conditioned with ors replenishing for an hour. I am air drying now



Aw Gymmie, I hope everything's okay


----------



## sky035 (Jul 6, 2008)

tishee said:


> hi there,
> 
> where do you purchase this?
> 
> ...


 
Purchased the Soft Sheen Carson Professional Deep Conditioner at a local Beauty Supply Store in Toronto that is owned by Koreans. It is the line in the blue bottle and I have not seen it anywhere else. Funny, I did not need to be a stylist to buy the line so????  This line gave me great results (DC, Cleanser, Reconstructor), but I am trying to find products closer to home.


----------



## trinigal27 (Jul 6, 2008)

Checking in. Have been keeping up with my deep conditioning, now my only problem at this time is a lot of hair breakage, I feel like crying when I see how much hair is falling from my head. Ordered  Aphogee protein treatment, hope I get it soon. Guess I should also use a Clarifying Shampoo, can`t remember the last time I did that. It is so difficult finding hair products for my hair where I live. If anyone knows any good online hairshop in Europe that caters for women of colour please let me know. Well am off to Deep Condition now.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 6, 2008)

Lisaaa Bonet said:


> Purchased the *Soft Sheen Carson Professional Deep Conditioner at a local Beauty Supply Store* in Toronto that is owned by Koreans. It is the line in the blue bottle and I have not seen it anywhere else. Funny, I did not need to be a stylist to buy the line so???? This line gave me great results (DC, Cleanser, Reconstructor), but I am trying to find products closer to home.


 
thanks. I will try C&P here for it.


----------



## tycoles (Jul 6, 2008)

Haven't posted here in two weeks because I got my hair relaxed and didn't dc for 1 week, and I am currently visiting relatives until Wed so I won't be dcing this week.  Last dc was on Tuesday with ORS pak on dry hair without heat, followed by Nexxus Humectress.  Won't dc again until Thursday.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 6, 2008)

I have not DCed for days...I am on vacation so I am cowashing every evening and then just leaving the condish on while in the shower.
I am in the mountains......mountain bike riding.
I am contemplating DCing under the helmet.....
Nay.....If I get attacked by a bear....I don't want mountain patrol to sit there and try to figure out why I have a plastic cap under my helmet.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 6, 2008)

trinigal27 said:


> Checking in. Have been keeping up with my deep conditioning, now my only problem at this time is a lot of hair breakage, I feel like crying when I see how much hair is falling from my head. Ordered Aphogee protein treatment, hope I get it soon. Guess I should also use a Clarifying Shampoo, can`t remember the last time I did that. It is so difficult finding hair products for my hair where I live. If anyone knows any good online hairshop in Europe that caters for women of colour please let me know. Well am off to Deep Condition now.


 
I know exactly how you feel trinigal. I live in the Bahamas and even though we have a few things here, we still don't have a lot of those wonderful DC's here that I purchase online, like kenra MC, Elucence, Nexxus, KeraCare MC in the tub and a few others. Thank God for online shopping and LHCF for helping to understand how to use my products once I buy them.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 6, 2008)

trinigal27 said:


> Checking in. Have been keeping up with my deep conditioning, now my only problem at this time is a lot of hair breakage, I feel like crying when I see how much hair is falling from my head. Ordered  Aphogee protein treatment, hope I get it soon. Guess I should also use a Clarifying Shampoo, can`t remember the last time I did that. It is so difficult finding hair products for my hair where I live. If anyone knows any good online hairshop in Europe that caters for women of colour please let me know. Well am off to Deep Condition now.



You might want to PM LondonDiva, and see if she has any suggestions - homegirl is a PJ, and she's got plenty of websites/connections on that side of the sea....

Good luck!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 6, 2008)

Today I decided to use a DC that I have never used as a DC and it's called Salerm wheat germ conditioning treatment for dry hair. I had to clarify my hair today too because of the cones in all my conditioners. I may have to clarify every 2 weeks because of the MT challenge I'm in. I apply MT at least 5 days a week and I cowash and DC and all these products have a little cone in them which is causing speedy build up. 

Anyway, my DC is on my hair right now and I'll DC for about an hour today and see how I like this conditioner. So far it went on pretty smooth and silky so we'll see about the final results.


----------



## miami74 (Jul 6, 2008)

Dc'd today with coconut milk mixed with honey and olive oil for 45 min. under heat in the steam towel wrap method.


----------



## pinayprincess (Jul 6, 2008)

I DC'ed today wiht Keracare Humecto before my blowout.  My hair looked really silky, but all my stylists keep telling me my hair is dry.

I'm anxious to hurry up and get Japanese TR done, so I can DC my hair weekly on a consistent basis!

I've been using Salerm 21 as a leave-in but I'm guessing that the gel that I use isn't helping much.

I'm getting pretty frustrated with people telling me my hair is dry.  

It seems as though no matter how hard I try it's stil problematic--DESPITE it being waist length!


----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 6, 2008)

I did a DC last night with J/A/S/O/N biotin condish for 10 minutes while I was in the shower...


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 6, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> I have not DCed for days...I am on vacation so I am cowashing every evening and then just leaving the condish on while in the shower.
> I am in the mountains......mountain bike riding.
> I am contemplating DCing under the helmet.....
> Nay.....If I get attacked by a bear....I don't want mountain patrol to sit there and try to figure out why I have a plastic cap under my helmet.


lmao you are in the mountains and you are still checking in.

oh yeah guys...i SUCCESSFULLY DC'd OVERNIGHT! my pillow was dry and the scarf was still on my head!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 6, 2008)

Okay updating on the Salerm wheat germ conditioning treatment for dry hair. It actually left my hair feeling really nice and soft even though I DC'ed without heat for 5 and a half hours.


----------



## Tarae (Jul 6, 2008)

Kenra MC on Friday for a few hours, no heat.
It's official, I love this stuff.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 6, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> lmao you are in the mountains and you are still checking in.
> 
> oh yeah guys...i SUCCESSFULLY DC'd OVERNIGHT! my pillow was dry and the scarf was still on my head!


Girl...I gotta keep up with the ladies here...I don't wanna get lost.
I breathed a huge sigh of relief when DH and I got here and they said we had internet.
I will be checking in everytime I take a break from biking.
PURE LHCF ADDICTION.....I KNOW!!!!!


----------



## tiffers (Jul 6, 2008)

Me and dah (dumb a** husband) got into it. So I drove to CVS to find a conditioner so I could calm my nerves. I was strolling around the hair sections and saw hair dyes. I grabbed Garnier 100% in the color 660 Intense Auburn... It's on my head as I type  I'll dc with the conditioner that came with the dye. I'm kinda nervous, but not really enough to care. I'm still pretty pissed, and don't really care about anything right now....


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jul 6, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Me and dah (dumb a** husband) got into it. So I drove to CVS to find a conditioner so I could calm my nerves. I was strolling around the hair sections and saw hair dyes. I grabbed Garnier 100% in the color 660 Intense Auburn... It's on my head as I type  I'll dc with the conditioner that came with the dye. I'm kinda nervous, but not really enough to care. I'm still pretty pissed, and don't really care about anything right now....



Tiffers!  *passes out*


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jul 6, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Aw Gymmie, I hope everything's okay



Thanks! I am feeling better now. You know how drama likes to pop off out of no where sometimes


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 6, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Me and dah (dumb a** husband) got into it. So I drove to CVS to find a conditioner so I could calm my nerves. I was strolling around the hair sections and saw hair dyes. I grabbed Garnier 100% in the color 660 Intense Auburn... It's on my head as I type  I'll dc with the conditioner that came with the dye. I'm kinda nervous, but not really enough to care. I'm still pretty pissed, and don't really care about anything right now....



TIFFERS!!!!!!!!!!  

Girl, did it have peroxide?  

And I know what you mean about DAH's - make you go off and do some right silliness sometimes, they do.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jul 6, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> TIFFERS!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Girl, did it have peroxide?
> 
> And I know what you mean about DAH's - make you go off and do some right silliness sometimes, they do.



Its permanent color so I am assuming it has 20vol developer


----------



## curlscience (Jul 6, 2008)

DC'd Wed and today with Protectiv Mega Growth & coconut oil (under heat).  Going into my 2nd wk of the challenge and my hair is loving it!


----------



## myronnie (Jul 6, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Me and dah (dumb a** husband) got into it. So I drove to CVS to find a conditioner so I could calm my nerves. I was strolling around the hair sections and saw hair dyes. I grabbed Garnier 100% in the color 660 Intense Auburn... It's on my head as I type  I'll dc with the conditioner that came with the dye. I'm kinda nervous, but not really enough to care. I'm still pretty pissed, and don't really care about anything right now....



TIFFERS!!!


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm with you Tiffers!  Don't let him get under your skin girl. Just keep doing you and he'll eventually have to get over himself about whatever it was 


I DC'd with Kenra MC today  What took me so long to buy this??? I loved it!!!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jul 6, 2008)

I am about to deep condition with ors replenshing for an hour


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 7, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Me and dah (dumb a** husband) got into it. So I drove to CVS to find a conditioner so I could calm my nerves. I was strolling around the hair sections and saw hair dyes. I grabbed Garnier 100% in the color 660 Intense Auburn... It's on my head as I type  I'll dc with the conditioner that came with the dye. I'm kinda nervous, but not really enough to care. I'm still pretty pissed, and don't really care about anything right now....


Oh tiffers...girl I hear you....that totally sounds like what I would do if DH really ticked me off, but girl I gotta tell you it is not the best thing to do..reacting like that. I did part of my BC out of a similar reaction, I don't regret it though......
Can't wait to see how it turns out..I am sure you will be fine....your LHCF sistas are with you


----------



## Lavendar (Jul 7, 2008)

Yesterday's DC - light protein:  AO Honeysuckle Rose and GPB mixed with Hairveda Methi Sativa and Sista2Sista Halt Breakage Conditioner on Dry Hair overnight.  Great mix, soft strong hair.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 7, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Me and dah (dumb a** husband) got into it. So I drove to CVS to find a conditioner so I could calm my nerves. I was strolling around the hair sections and saw hair dyes. I grabbed Garnier 100% in the color 660 Intense Auburn... It's on my head as I type  I'll dc with the conditioner that came with the dye. I'm kinda nervous, but not really enough to care. I'm still pretty pissed, and don't really care about anything right now....


i have cut out of anger but never dyed.

we wanna see!

ETA cause i didnt wanna double post: where do you guys get the AO products? i want...i mean, i have to try that honeysuckle rose. i assume it is cheaper than kenra mc.


----------



## tt8 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Hi Guys!!!!! Hey Aggie girl!!!*
*I'm back. Took a little break for myself. I was still on my dc game though! I was wondering if you guys think that I can dc in a sauna (the one with dry heat)??? I just joined a gym and they have a sauna ( l LOVE them) and besides burning 300 calories/half hour could I get a little dc session in also?
LMK*


----------



## Seraphina (Jul 7, 2008)

DC'd today with Lustrasilk Cholesterol Shea Butter, DevaCurl OneC, honey, and EVOO.  It's okay, but still not what I'm looking for.  I'll keep looking til I find my staple.



lilsparkle825 said:


> i have cut out of anger but never dyed.
> 
> we wanna see!
> 
> ETA cause i didnt wanna double post: where do you guys get the AO products? i want...i mean, i have to try that honeysuckle rose. i assume it is cheaper than kenra mc.


 
I actually cut my hair out of anger/exasperation two days ago.   Oh well, I cut off some heat damage, so I'm trying to not be too pissed off at myself.  As for the AOHR...you can get it at Whole Foods or Vitamin Shoppe. 
Tiffers-how did your color come out?  I'm dying to see it.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 7, 2008)

dcw with Joico mositure recovery co.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 7, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> i have cut out of anger but never dyed.
> 
> we wanna see!
> 
> ETA cause i didnt wanna double post: where do you guys get the AO products? i want...i mean, i have to try that honeysuckle rose. i assume it is cheaper than kenra mc.


 
I shop on www.iherb.com for AO and a lot of my hair and essential oils. They also carry quite a bit of vitamins and Giovanni hair products as well. The prices of the essential oils are amazingly low low low compared to a lot of other sites I've shopped on. Check them out, you won't regret it.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 7, 2008)

tt8 said:


> *Hi Guys!!!!! Hey Aggie girl!!!*
> *I'm back. Took a little break for myself. I was still on my dc game though! I was wondering if you guys think that I can dc in a sauna (the one with dry heat)??? I just joined a gym and they have a sauna ( l LOVE them) and besides burning 300 calories/half hour could I get a little dc session in also?*
> *LMK*


 
Welcome back tt8, you know we're all happy you're back. BTW, I don't see why you shouldn't be able to kill those 2 birds with one stone. I sure would because I exercise with DC on my hair, so it should be fine in the sauna too.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jul 7, 2008)

DC'd last night with my trusty CON Nourishing and heat cap.


----------



## Blessed2bless (Jul 7, 2008)

ckn in Ladies,

Dc'd with keracare MC today.... will follow up with a protien next week.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 7, 2008)

Why am I feening for another caramel treatment? I mean, seriously. 

I need to make it at least til Wednesday, ya'll.....


----------



## Aggie (Jul 7, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Why am I feening for another caramel treatment? I mean, seriously.
> 
> I need to make it at least til Wednesday, ya'll.....


 
Hmmm, sounds like somebody's hair is growing and thickening up really really fast.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 7, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Hmmm, sounds like somebody's hair is growing and thickening up really really fast.



 

It is!! I can't stop touching it - it feels SOOO good. 

But see, I know for me, I can't play in my hair TOO much - *sigh* - I guess I'll just have to settle for my mega'ssage tonight.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 7, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Why am I feening for another caramel treatment? I mean, seriously.
> 
> I need to make it at least til Wednesday, ya'll.....




okay, that's it...lol. when can you do my caramel treatment? I have never had one before but the softness you get is what I need right now.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 7, 2008)

tishee said:


> okay, that's it...lol. when can you do my caramel treatment? I have never had one before but the softness you get is what I need right now.



*lol* Girl, whip up your own!!!  

I think I mentioned here that the last mix I made, I only used half as much, mixed with a cheapie con, and it STILL left my hair feeling wonderful - so I've got three more applications sitting in my freezer just _waiting_ on me! 

You want me to grab the link to my walkthrough again? Cuz I know, you most likely already have everything at home you need besides the baby food.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 7, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> *lol* Girl, whip up your own!!!
> 
> I think I mentioned here that the last mix I made, I only used half as much, mixed with a cheapie con, and it STILL left my hair feeling wonderful - so I've got three more applications sitting in my freezer just _waiting_ on me!
> 
> You want me to grab the link to my walkthrough again? Cuz I know, you most likely already have everything at home you need besides the baby food.




Yes, please grab the link for us  I want caramel


----------



## monikr (Jul 7, 2008)

checking in - currently DC'ing with NTM mask/coconut oil. i miss my Pantene R/N mask..

ETA: 1 hour with heat - pretty much all my hair can handle before it gets mushy.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 7, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> Yes, please grab the link for us  I want caramel



 Anytime!! Here it is - this recipe makes 2 'servings' if it's used straight, and 4 if it's mixed half & half with conditioner. 

It might only make one serving if you have a LOT of hair. Be warned, don't go tooo heavy with it, as it WILL drip.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 7, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Anytime!! Here it is - this recipe makes 2 'servings' if it's used straight, and 4 if it's mixed half & half with conditioner.
> 
> It might only make one serving if you have a LOT of hair. Be warned, don't go tooo heavy with it, as it WILL drip.


 
Thank you so much! Your hair looks so soft and supple in your blog about it


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 7, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> Thank you so much! Your hair looks so soft and supple in your blog about it



 It was! And it gets that way everytime - it's amazing how lush it feels. I seriously might start using it every weekend...... and least until my hair starts complaining.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 7, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Anytime!! Here it is - this recipe makes 2 'servings' if it's used straight, and 4 if it's mixed half & half with conditioner.
> 
> It might only make one serving if you have a LOT of hair. Be warned, don't go tooo heavy with it, as it WILL drip.




thanks sweetie!


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 7, 2008)

_*Aggie...*_

_*I'm trying to get back on track girl. *  *sigh*_

_*Letting a conditioner mix marinate on my head as I type this.  Will do again Friday evening overnight...*_


----------



## missnurselady (Jul 8, 2008)

Im back, after my terrible experience with cornrows( I lost my edges all of them) dcing overnight with pantene rn mask


----------



## 25Nona (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Like a few others it's been a minute since I last checked in but I have stuck with my DCing at minimum 2 times a week.  DC'd tonight and I'm still using my Nacidit Olive Oil condish mix for my DCs and it's working out really well.

I have changed up my poo to Earthly Delight Herbal Shampoo and it sulfate free, and I really really like it so it's a keeper.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 8, 2008)

missnurselady said:


> Im back, after my terrible experience with cornrows( I lost my edges all of them) dcing overnight with pantene rn mask


sorry to hear that. 

keep us updated! they'll be back in no time with the help of LHCF...

man sounds like a superhero.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 8, 2008)

dcw with Joico moisture recovery co


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 8, 2008)

DCing with kenra mc and EVOO, no heat except for the stifling-ness of this room. the fans arent helping but i will wash it out in the shower anyway so i will sacrifice my personal comfort for my hair's sake. LOL

oh i am doing this in prep for kinky twists (bought the hair this morning FINALLY)...if i cant figure out how to DC in them i might have to jump out of the challenge for a month or so.


----------



## Tarae (Jul 8, 2008)

I have a sample of Humectress I really want to use but I don't think there's enough in that little bottle.

I'll go examine it and decide between that or Pantene mask.  Leave it on for a while as I catch up on some work.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 8, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Like a few others it's been a minute since I last checked in but I have stuck with my DCing at minimum 2 times a week.  DC'd tonight and I'm still using my Nacidit Olive Oil condish mix for my DCs and it's working out really well.
> 
> * I have changed up my poo to Earthly Delight Herbal Shampoo and it sulfate free, and I really really like it so it's a keeper*.



hi there,

do you mind me asking where you purchased this from? I checked wild oats and the vitamin shoppe and no luck.

tia,
tishee


----------



## tiffers (Jul 8, 2008)

I was too lazy to pre poo today, so I just skipped that part. Shampood with Alterna Hemp Shine poo, and I'm dc'ing right now with ORS Pak. I've used it 3 times before and HATED it, but when I was at CVS, something told me to get it. Hopefully I'll get the fantastic results that everyone else gets!!!

Ladies, I've tried taking pics of my new color, but this stupid camera phone makes it look dumb. On the phone it either looks brown or purple erplexed 

Indoors, the color looks almost black with slight red highlights. In the sun, it's RED (not apple red, more like black cherry red) just like I wanted


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 8, 2008)

Oooh, glad the color worked out for your, Tiffers!!! And that sounds soooo pretty...... *sigh* I want red hair!!! (but I'm scurred of color - I'd be APL! APL! right now!) 

Being on this challenge should help head off any color related issues.....


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 8, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I'm dc'ing right now with ORS Pak. I've used it 3 times before and HATED it, but when I was at CVS, something told me to get it. Hopefully I'll get the fantastic results that everyone else gets!!!



I always thought that I was the only one not as crazy about the ORS Pak as everyone else.  I've come to love it for the strength and minimal shedding it gives my hair, but I guess it takes crazy slip for me to be impressed.

I'm DCing right now with some Kenra MC that I never washed out of my hair this morning.


----------



## Shonni (Jul 8, 2008)

Yay! My first challenge. I went out and bought Queen Helene Cholesterol Conditioner. Can't wait to see my progress!


----------



## sky035 (Jul 8, 2008)

DCed this morning for the first time on dry hair using Miss Key 10 en 1 and a mix of other ingredients (avacado butter, SSC Professional DC, and Nature's Gate herbal condish). I used a plastic cap and a towel, and my hair generated quite a bit of heat, as I was working on my eyebrows and a pedicure at the same time. I must say that I am delightfully surprised by the results that I am seeing with my hair's texture from DCing 2x a week . This is such a great challenge!! Thanks Aggie .


----------



## moonglowdiva (Jul 8, 2008)

Checkin in. I d/c-ed today.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 8, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Aggie...*_
> 
> _*I'm trying to get back on track girl. * *sigh*_
> 
> _*Letting a conditioner mix marinate on my head as I type this. Will do again Friday evening overnight...*_


Now that's what I like to hear.....giving it a little effort .


----------



## Aggie (Jul 8, 2008)

missnurselady said:


> Im back, after my terrible experience with cornrows( I lost my edges all of them) dcing overnight with pantene rn mask


 
OMGoodness, I'm so sorry to hear about you losing your edges. I sure hope you're able to recover them in short order.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 8, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Now that's what I like to hear.....giving it a little effort .


----------



## Aggie (Jul 8, 2008)

Shonni said:


> Yay! My first challenge. I went out and bought Queen Helene Cholesterol Conditioner. Can't wait to see my progress!


 
Hi Shonni, welcome to your first challenge. Just keep us updated on which products you are using and the kinds of results you are experiencing with them. This is an awesome support system here, so if you have questions, please ask away and someone will chimein with a response, okay?


----------



## Aggie (Jul 8, 2008)

Lisaaa Bonet said:


> DCed this morning for the first time on dry hair using Miss Key 10 en 1 and a mix of other ingredients (avacado butter, SSC Professional DC, and Nature's Gate herbal condish). I used a plastic cap and a towel, and my hair generated quite a bit of heat, as I was working on my eyebrows and a pedicure at the same time. I must say that I am delightfully surprised by the results that I am seeing with my hair's texture from DCing 2x a week . This is such a great challenge!! Thanks Aggie .


 
You're very welcomed Lisaaa Bonet.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 9, 2008)

I've been shedding exessively lately. Like golf ball size balls of hair erplexed I couldn't take it anymore, so this morning I did my first garlic treatment. I blended some rice bran oil with a bunch of garlic. I applied way too much though, cause it was drippin all down my face and neck. That stinky crap was EVERYWHWERE! I had planned to leave it on for a few hours, but after an hour of constant wiping and dripping, I had to shampoo it out 

Shampood with Aterna Hemp Shine poo, dc'd with Alter Ego Energizing con for 30 minutes with heat and an hour while working out 

Used Salerm 21 b5 as a leave in, sealed with Garnier serum, rubbed in some Bee Mine and bunned it up. I lost a lot less hair! I'll be using garlic until the shedding has stopped


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 9, 2008)

I've noticed a bit more shed too - but I'm not sure, because I'm messing with my hair daily, so - I don't know. Next week, I'll have to do a weeklong hair collection plan, and I've been thinking about the Alter Ego stuff (cuz I am not, not, not putting homemade garlic oil on my hair -  - I wish I could, but no.  ).... but does it have any cones in it? 

I could almost get over the mineral oil/petro products, for the sake of something that would reduce the shedding, but cones require shampoo, and I'm just not going there. 

And it did just jump up a bunch of degrees, so it could just be seasonal.....

 Tonight is DC night!! I'm debating whether I want to do another caramel treatment (maybe with a lil steam? ) or if I'm going to go for my usual, boring DC. 

*sigh* 

We'll see how I feel, tonight.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 9, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I've noticed a bit more shed too - but I'm not sure, because I'm messing with my hair daily, so - I don't know. Next week, I'll have to do a weeklong hair collection plan, and I've been thinking about the Alter Ego stuff (cuz I am not, not, not putting homemade garlic oil on my hair -  - I wish I could, but no.  ).... but does it have any cones in it?
> 
> I could almost get over the mineral oil/petro products, for the sake of something that would reduce the shedding, but cones require shampoo, and I'm just not going there.
> 
> ...



That garlic smell is NO joke! My room still smells like garlic! I think the scent seeped into my dresser or something! 

I don't know about the Alter Ego conditioner, I did a lot of research and people rave about it. But that price? I'd rather put up with stinky garlic  www.beautyofnewyork.com has all kinds of garlic shampoos and conditioners, have you looked at their selection yet?

Do a carmel treatment tonight! Give your hair some good lovin


----------



## xxCami (Jul 9, 2008)

tiffers said:


> That garlic smell is NO joke! My room still smells like garlic! I think the scent seeped into my dresser or something!
> 
> I don't know about the Alter Ego conditioner, I did a lot of research and people rave about it. But that price? I'd rather put up with stinky garlic  www.beautyofnewyork.com has all kinds of garlic shampoos and conditioners, have you looked at their selection yet?
> 
> Do a carmel treatment tonight! Give your hair some good lovin


 
they have alter ego products in bk for 899+ in the drug stores. like the champu and other things like wheat germ .. etc. 

brooklyn in the ish .


----------



## EOAA (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi just checking in, Im DCing right now on dry hair(first time) w/ Pantene R/N mask for an hour w/ plastic cap. I do have a question , since its on dry hair do I rinse out or do I shampoo out? anybody! thank you.


----------



## lakers1fan (Jul 9, 2008)

OK Aggie thanks for the info in regards to my questions. I apologize for taking so long to respond; having technical issues beyond my control.   I think I know where to begin.  I have tried the deep conditioning and it seems to be changing my hair, for the good.  I thought my hair would not like it because i'm used to the old school of once you get a perm, don't wet it until it's time to wash it! but i think my hair is liking the moisture.  I may join the challenge. I just need to learn how to post my pics.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jul 9, 2008)

I DC'd last night with Nacidit Aloe Vera Deep Conditioner.  Slept in it last night and worked out this morning with it still on.  Hair was nice and soft


----------



## Brees_hair (Jul 9, 2008)

Went to the salon today and they deep conditioned my hair with a product called UNA. It seemed to do well for my hair as I have alot of new growth, when the stylist roller set my hair she didnt have to rake through the new growth. I want to try it a few more times to see if it a keeper. 

Otherwise I use silcon mix, alter ego garlic conditioner or 10 en 1 deep conditioner mixed with a hot oil treatment.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 9, 2008)

EyesOfAnAngel said:


> Hi just checking in, Im DCing right now on dry hair(first time) w/ Pantene R/N mask for an hour w/ plastic cap. I do have a question , since its on dry hair do I rinse out or do I shampoo out? anybody! thank you.


 

When I DC on dry hair, I do lightly shampoo it out and add a little more of the conditioner after shampooing for about a minute or two, rinse again and air-dry or style as usual.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 9, 2008)

lakers1fan said:


> OK Aggie thanks for the info in regards to my questions. I apologize for taking so long to respond; having technical issues beyond my control.  I think I know where to begin. I have tried the deep conditioning and it seems to be changing my hair, for the good. I thought my hair would not like it because i'm used to the old school of once you get a perm, don't wet it until it's time to wash it! but i think my hair is liking the moisture. I may join the challenge. I just need to learn how to post my pics.


 
Maybe you should start a fotki for now and learn to post up your pics here later. I believe that's what I did when I first joined although posting up pics is really not that hard if you already have a picture album stored on your computer with your hairs pics. 

-You simply click onto the User CP button on the top left of the screen,
-click onto "edit signature", 
-then click "browse", - from here go into your picture folder stored on your PC,
-click onto the pic you want to use then press okay,
-the pic will then in your siggy here. If you want to view how it looks before adding it, press "preview signature" first. 
-If it's what you want then press "submit signature".
-Voila, there you have it. 

HTH.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 9, 2008)

Brees_hair said:


> Went to the salon today and they deep conditioned my hair with a product called UNA. It seemed to do well for my hair as I have alot of new growth, when the stylist roller set my hair she didnt have to rake through the new growth. I want to try it a few more times to see if it a keeper.
> 
> Otherwise I use silcon mix, alter ego garlic conditioner or 10 en 1 deep conditioner mixed with a hot oil treatment.


 
Hi Brees_hair, are you joining the challenge? If you are please let me know, either here or pm me please. Thanks.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 9, 2008)

i deep conditioned yesterday with silicon mix. im itching to deep condition again with something else because this makes my hair feel kind of rough. its soft but it feels a little too strong. idk. i might wait until satuday to deep condition again.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 9, 2008)

DCw'ing right now - Elasta, Premier, and my Shikamla Tea mix, plus a healthy dose of some cheapies, and some citric acid. 

I figure I'll leave it on for an hour, or so, then detangle, mega'ssage, and braid up.


----------



## shortyluv (Jul 9, 2008)

im a newbie and interested in joining. Is it to late?? i love organic root stimulator hair mayo or there olive oil replenishing co.


----------



## monikr (Jul 10, 2008)

Late start, but DC'ing for an hour with the last of my Pantene R/N. Sigh.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 10, 2008)

shortyluv said:


> im a newbie and interested in joining. Is it to late?? i love organic root stimulator hair mayo or there olive oil replenishing co.


 

An official welcome to the challenge shortyluv. Have fun with it. I don't have any right now but I love ORS mayo myself and I can't replenish this month because I'm in the Buy Nothing for July challenge. I love the way it's curbing my PJism.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 10, 2008)

brightblueink said:


> Late start, but DC'ing for an hour with the last of my Pantene R/N. Sigh.


 
Hey there brightblueink, better late than never. Isn't that Pantene mask great?


----------



## Aggie (Jul 10, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> DCw'ing right now - *Elasta, Premier, and my Shikamla Tea mix, plus a healthy dose of some cheapies, and some citric acid. *
> 
> I figure I'll leave it on for an hour, or so, then detangle, mega'ssage, and braid up.


 
Whoa JK, you are quite the mixologist right there. I like the combo you have here and it sounds a lot like something I would whip up too. I'm happy to hear that you're mega saggin' regularly now.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 10, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Whoa JK, you are quite the mixologist right there. I like the combo you have here and it sounds a lot like something I would whip up too. I'm happy to hear that you're mega saggin' regularly now.



Oh, yeah, I love mixing things up!!! My hair is happy with it to - It's soft and happy feeling today.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jul 10, 2008)

I massaged my scalp with a generous amount of megatek this morning then covered the rest of my hair with a mix of ors replenishing and humectress. Let sit for an hour, shampooed with giovanni smooth as silk and did a quick condition with the matching conditioner.


----------



## 25Nona (Jul 10, 2008)

tishee said:


> hi there,
> 
> do you mind me asking where you purchased this from? I checked wild oats and the vitamin shoppe and no luck.
> 
> ...


 
I actually picked it up from Whole Foods, there is another online store that has it don't remember it off hand I have it book marked on my laptop at home I'll go in and check and post it later this evening.

ETA: Here is the website http://www.willner.com/products.aspx


----------



## Ganjababy (Jul 10, 2008)

I am trying to get off my bum and go and condition my haar........feeling lazy but will do


----------



## SailorSuccess (Jul 10, 2008)

I DC'd last night using this regimen:

Do about 6-7 loose braids throughout my head (got this tech. from the groafrohairlong.com)

*Pre-poo*-(just added this last Sun.) apply honey and EVOO to dry hair with a plastic cap for about an hour

*Shampoo- *half cup of water mixed with 2-3 capfuls of Design Essentials Moisture Retention Conditioning Shampoo or Mizani Botanifying Conditioning Shampoo

*Deep Condition*- apply Queene Helene Cholesterol Hot Oil Treatment and ORS Replenish Pak (sometimes mix with Mizani Moisturfuse Moisturizing Conditioner) put on plastic cap sit under dryer for 30 min or walk around for 1 hr.

Rinse

*Leave-In and Serum-* mix half water/half Design Essentials Hydrating Leave-In Conditioner in a spray bottle, spray on and then apply B&B Growth Serum or Mizani Thermastrength Strengthening Serum 

Seal with Coconut oil


I let my hair airdry overnight. My only question is: When I woke up this morning my hair was hard on the top but soft on the back. Any reason why this might have happened? Also, my hair didn't have as much shine and sheen as I was expecting. Any suggestions?


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 10, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> I actually picked it up from Whole Foods, there is another online store that has it don't remember it off hand I have it book marked on my laptop at home I'll go in and check and post it later this evening.



thanks for getting back to me. I checked there again today and no luck. Is it very moisturizing?


----------



## Aggie (Jul 10, 2008)

SailorSuccess said:


> I DC'd last night using this regimen:
> 
> Do about 6-7 loose braids throughout my head (got this tech. from the groafrohairlong.com)
> 
> ...


----------



## gottabme247 (Jul 10, 2008)

Dc'd today: Hydrathermal Naturals, Amino, Protein Plus Deep conditioning Treatment.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 10, 2008)

i deep conditioned last night with mizani moisturfuse . this is def. my new staple deep conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 10, 2008)

chebaby said:


> i deep conditioned last night with mizani moisturfuse . this is def. my new staple deep conditioner.


 
I most defiantly agree. It's mine too.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Jul 10, 2008)

Checkin in d/c with my usual concoction.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jul 10, 2008)

did my thursday night dc with con nourishing with heat for 20 mins.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jul 11, 2008)

I DCed this afternoon. I got my hair relaxed with Mizani Butter Blends and deep conditioned with Alter Ego Nequal or something with garlic. It didn't give much slip but it did make my hair strong. Did that for 35 minutes . My hair has alot of swang! I am a happy girl today.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Jul 11, 2008)

have you guys been seeing a difference in your hair since starting your challenge.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 11, 2008)

I  did my DC under my new pibbs dryer today. I feel all pampered and everything. I did a prepoo with hair mayo and Keracare essential oils and then I did a DC with Oyin honey hemp. Used Oyin Greg juice for leave-in and Oyin Whipped pudding for moisturizer. I am in TWA heaven


----------



## monikr (Jul 11, 2008)

DC using NTM mask and coconut oil.. I was planning on an hour with heat, but this medium setting is starting to feel too hot so we may just go for overnight.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jul 11, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> have you guys been seeing a difference in your hair since starting your challenge.


 

Oh Yes! My hair is stronger and I have less split ends (rollersetting also helped with this). Prior to this challenge no matter what I did my ends always looked busted. I can say that DCing 2x a week along with rollersetting has helped me retain so much length and keeps the split ends at bay.


----------



## Shonni (Jul 11, 2008)

I DC'd earlier this morning after doing an over night oil pre-poo. Evoo and coconut oil. My hair full, soft and bouncy


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jul 11, 2008)

DC'd overnight with La Bomba.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 11, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> have you guys been seeing a difference in your hair since starting your challenge.


 


Healthb4Length said:


> Oh Yes! My hair is stronger and I have less split ends (rollersetting also helped with this). Prior to this challenge no matter what I did my ends always looked busted. I can say that DCing 2x a week along with rollersetting has helped me retain so much length and keeps the split ends at bay.


 
ITA with Hb4L, in addition my hair has become a lot softer and more manageable since I started DC'ing more regurlarly. My hair ends really are doing wayyyy better now.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 12, 2008)

_*Got over an hour in tonight under plastic cap.*_
_*Slapped on a lil Avocado conditioner from shescentit just because..*_

_*Will do Cassia treatment tmrw, followed by Joico/Pantene RN mask mix.*_

_*I have done too much moisture, not enough protein.*_
_*I can't believe not doing that for almost three months made such a difference.  I will not fall off like that again. Protein does make a difference for the already thin/fine haired IMO.*_

_*Dee is supposed to be my protein usage support person_  *


----------



## tiffers (Jul 12, 2008)

Pre pood with Jehan Pre Poo oil

Pood with Komaza's Moisturizing Aloe Poo

Dc'ing with a mix of Kenra MC and Redken Butter Treat. I don't think this mix is gonna be as fab as I imagined it would be  Oh well, I'll see when I rinse it out......


----------



## myronnie (Jul 12, 2008)

Washed with Garnier shampoo and CON green label and DC'ing with Proclaim Aloe&Shea mixed with avocado oil and castor oil


----------



## DivaD04 (Jul 12, 2008)

hey ya'll i''m back! dc'n w/ mizani moisturefuse co overnight w/a plastic cap.


----------



## Blessed2bless (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey ladies,
I may have to fall off the bandwagon! Doing the dc's on my hair 2x a week is very drying on my hair (because of our hard water). I have purchased a water softner, but to no prevail! I'll cut back to once a week for the next two weeks to see if this helps! Any suggestions will be helpful. btw.. I started in June and i did get 1/2 inch should i keep going:erplexed?????


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 12, 2008)

Blessed2bless said:


> Hey ladies,
> I may have to fall off the bandwagon! Doing the dc's on my hair 2x a week is very drying on my hair (because of our hard water). I have purchased a water softner, but to no prevail! I'll cut back to once a week for the next two weeks to see if this helps! Any suggestions will be helpful. btw.. I started in June and i did get 1/2 inch should i keep going:erplexed?????



How often are you chelating?


----------



## Aggie (Jul 12, 2008)

Blessed2bless said:


> Hey ladies,
> I may have to fall off the bandwagon! Doing the dc's on my hair 2x a week is very drying on my hair (because of our hard water). I have purchased a water softner, but to no prevail! I'll cut back to once a week for the next two weeks to see if this helps! Any suggestions will be helpful. btw.. I started in June and i did get 1/2 inch should i keep going:erplexed?????


 
What's the name brand of your water softner. The reason I am asking is because not all water filters are created equal. The brand I have is the Sprite HOC brand and it 99% effective and most of the other ones are less than 40% effective at filtering water. 

Now, like JK just asked, how often are you clarifying/chelating your hair? If you haven/t been doing so and you are putting other products on your hair then it's recommended that you chelate/clarify your hair at least once or twice a month. Product builup causes the hair to suffocate and moisture can't get through the hair's cuticles so take this step first before you look into to reducing your DC treatments. 

Also, what DC treatments/conditioners are you using?


----------



## Aggie (Jul 12, 2008)

Okay, I'm sitting under my dryer now with some Alter Ego Garlic Treatment (AEGT) and Pantene R/N Hair Mask on my hair for about an hour or so. I got lazy with my garlic treatments and started to have some shedding so I'm back to using them full force again.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm doing a steam treatment now, with Caramel in my hair. I've been under here for an hour, and I'm going to try to shoot for two - but it's HOT!


----------



## Blessed2bless (Jul 13, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> How often are you chelating?


 
Hi JK,
I have never done this... I have clarified my hair but not to often...Maybe once in 3 months. I'll look up chelating and give it a try. I really do want to continue the challenge until August.


----------



## Blessed2bless (Jul 13, 2008)

Aggie said:


> What's the name brand of your water softner. The reason I am asking is because not all water filters are created equal. The brand I have is the Sprite HOC brand and it 99% effective and most of the other ones are less than 40% effective at filtering water.
> 
> Now, like JK just asked, how often are you clarifying/chelating your hair? If you haven/t been doing so and you are putting other products on your hair then it's recommended that you *chelate/clarify your hair at least once or twice a month. Product builup causes the hair to suffocate* and moisture can't get through the hair's cuticles so take this step first before you look into to reducing your DC treatments.
> 
> Also, what *DC treatments/conditioners are you using*?


 On the bolded....
Hi Aggie,

I do not clarify often maybe once every three months. I have never heard of chelate.... are there certain products you recommmend? I brought my WS from Home depot. Where did you get your WS? Maybe changing can also help with the hardness of my hair. *I use Keracare DC and Keracare MC. I aslo use the leave-in and the moisturizing oil. The* MO has mineral oil in it. I just read the ingredients today. 
Thanks for your response in advance.
B2B


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 13, 2008)

Blessed2bless said:


> Hi JK,
> I have never done this... I have clarified my hair but not to often...Maybe once in 3 months. I'll look up chelating and give it a try. I really do want to continue the challenge until August.



 If you have hard water, you HAVE to chelate. Clarifying just gets rid of the product buildup. Chelating gets rid of the mineral buildup from your hard water - without getting rid of _*both*_ (regularly, and more so now since you are getting your hair wet more often, now), you aren't fully 'cleaning' off your hair.
I don't know any brands off of the top of my head, but I'm sure some of the other ladies will chime in......


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 13, 2008)

dc today with joico moisture recovery treatment balm for 1 hr. w/heat.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 13, 2008)

Blessed2bless said:


> On the bolded....
> Hi Aggie,
> 
> I do not clarify often maybe once every three months. I have never heard of chelate.... are there certain products you recommmend? I brought my WS from Home depot. Where did you get your WS? Maybe changing can also help with the hardness of my hair. *I use Keracare DC and Keracare MC. I aslo use the leave-in and the moisturizing oil. The* MO has mineral oil in it. I just read the ingredients today.
> ...


 
Okay since JK chimed in on the difference between chelating and clarifying, I will make some recommendations for you to use. For clarifying/chelating, I use Mizani Puriphying Intense Cleansing Shampoo which removes residue AND polluting elements from the hair and scalp. I also use Mizani Phormula-7 Neutralizing Shampoo for chelating my hair and Elucence clarifying shampoo. Now I know many ladies here use ORS Aloe Detox Shampoo I think it's called for clarifying their hair.

*Other clarifying poo you can look into are:*

Kenra Clarifying Shampoo
Pantene Pro-V Purity Shampoo
Nexxus Aloe Rid Shampoo
RESOLVE Chelating Shampoo from JOICO
Suave Shampoos (entire line)
V05 Shampoos (entire line)
Shampoo Three by Paul Mitchell
Aveda Detox Shampoo
Elucence Moisture Acidifying Shampoo
Oiudad Water Works Shampoo
Artec Texturline Daily Clarifying Shampoo
Nexxus-Phyto Organics Kelate Purifying Shampoo and believe it or not
Infusium 23 Moisturizing Shampoo.

There are many others but I'm sure you can find one among these you can use immediately.  I guess you couild finish up your Keracare moisturizing oil and remember to clarify about once or twice a month and then switch to something that does not have mineral oil in it. I use BB Oil Moisturizing Hair Lotion with Castor Oil, Mane and Tail Olive oil and carrot oil in the jar but they still have cones so I still have to clarify often. 

Also I got my water filter from http://www.showerx.com/sphioudemahe.html and the one in the pic is the exact one I have and I even bought the replacement cartridge as well  Here is an article you might want to look into before you make your decision http://home.roadrunner.com/~reviewguy/shower_filter_test_results.html. I read the article before making a my choice on which filter I wanted and I recommend that you do the same.

More info on Clarifying your hair can be found here http://www.associatedcontent.com/ar..._or_breakage_understanding.html?page=4&cat=69. Read and learn to take great care of your tresses honey and it will thank you for it by being long, strong and healthy.


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Jul 13, 2008)

Hello, Ladies, I would like to finally, officially join this challenge. I have been doing it since Part 2 began (I think) but I never joined.

I deep condition twice a week with Miss Key 10 n 1 or Venetian Blinds Mask (forgot specific name) and now I do the Alter Ego Garlic treatment as one of my conditioners. I usually do overnight with one and now starting to do the Garlic as the other (just got it this week). The second treatment is done under a steamer.

Today I am doing a hot oil treatment for a prepoo, which I am doing now, then I will do a cw with Lady Aggie's CW recipe & then dc (it is so hot today, that I may just put on the plastic cap & not sit under the steamer).

These are the pics I took on Friday. If you want the pix I took back in June, let me know, but I was not taking any pix of my hair prior to that, I was too embarrassed. So I am hoping these pix will suffice for my start up pictures.

Thanks


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 13, 2008)

Welcome RhapsdyBlu!  

Okay, the caramel is out of my hair.....and my hair was INSANELY easy to detangle - I didn't have to section it, or anything. I don't know if it was because I was finger combing it every day this week (and touched it lightly with the Denman on Wed.), or because of the caramel + steam combination, but I'm HOOKED! It took me about half the time it normally take me to detangle my hair - amazing! 

I'm letting it dry a bit in braids, then I'll take it down, megassage it, and put my leave-in and some Survivor Detangler in.... then rebraid and let dry. I'll figure out what how to style it later.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 13, 2008)

rhapsdyblu said:


> Hello, Ladies, I would like to finally, officially join this challenge. I have been doing it since Part 2 began (I think) but I never joined.
> 
> I deep condition twice a week with Miss Key 10 n 1 or Venetian Blinds Mask (forgot specific name) and now I do the Alter Ego Garlic treatment as one of my conditioners. I usually do overnight with one and now starting to do the Garlic as the other (just got it this week). The second treatment is done under a steamer.
> 
> ...


 
rhaps, the pics you have here are fine. This is your official starting day for this challenge and these are your official starting pics of where your hair is currently and they are fine with us. Just have fun and updating about once a week will suffice. Yay, it's good to have you honey and welcome to the challenge.

ETA:  I love the new avatar pic there rhaps. You even look more radiant and confident in it.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 13, 2008)

I really need to post my pictures very soon.

I DC on  Thursday and I might DC tonite. I used ORS Deep Cond. Paks and yes, my hair as a result of this challenge have gained and kept 2" of hair growth in a span of 12 weeks. I love the way ORS DC packs feel on my hair as a result so soft, smooth and manageable.


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Jul 13, 2008)

Aggie said:


> rhaps, the pics you have here are fine. This is your official starting day for this challenge and these are your official starting pics of where your hair is currently and they are fine with us. Just have fun and updating about once a week will suffice. Yay, it's good to have you honey and welcome to the challenge.
> 
> ETA: *I love the new siggy pic there rhaps. You even look more radiant and confident in it*.


 
You just wait till my nappy hair reaches BAA stage. & then if I flat iron it? I will swang that hair. LOL  Those Sunsilk girls will have nothing on me. 
(I'm trying to be like JK when my hair grows up)


----------



## Aggie (Jul 13, 2008)

rhapsdyblu said:


> You just wait till my nappy hair reaches BAA stage. & then if I flat iron it? I will swang that hair. LOL Those Sunsilk girls will have nothing on me.
> (I'm trying to be like JK when my hair grows up)


 
I'm gonna be swangin' right along side you and JK for sure.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 13, 2008)

rhapsdyblu said:


> You just wait till my nappy hair reaches BAA stage. & then if I flat iron it? I will swang that hair. LOL  Those Sunsilk girls will have nothing on me.
> (I'm trying to be like JK when my hair grows up)


 
  Thank you!!!


----------



## SoSweet08 (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow I haven't posted in a while. I dc'ed last night with Keracare Humecto. I definitely need to clarify with my baking soda and water mix and give myself a protein treatment. I'm going to do that tomorrow.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 13, 2008)

Aggie said:


> An official welcome to the challenge shortyluv. Have fun with it. *I don't have any right now but I love ORS mayo myself and I can't replenish this month because I'm in the Buy Nothing for July challenge.* I love the way it's curbing my PJism.


 
_*Well, you can live vicariously through me cuz - I will be buying some this week .  I think my hair misses that stuff.  Gym has mentally pj pushed me to try the ORS Replenishing...*_


----------



## Aggie (Jul 13, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Well, you can live vicariously through me cuz - I will be buying some this week . I think my hair misses that stuff. Gym has mentally pj pushed me to try the ORS Replenishing...*_


 
This is a good reminder for me that I have to replenish this when the Buy Nothing challenge is over. Thanks Mona.


----------



## Shonni (Jul 13, 2008)

i'm too much of a PJ, I really want to try that ORS. I have to wait.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 13, 2008)

Shonni said:


> i'm too much of a PJ, I really want to try that ORS. I have to wait.


 
Shonni, your hair in your siggy is just beautiful.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jul 13, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Well, you can live vicariously through me cuz - I will be buying some this week .  I think my hair misses that stuff.  Gym has mentally pj pushed me to try the ORS Replenishing...*_



See, why you gotsa be blaming me


----------



## sjohnson71103 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hello Aggie and ladies!
I know that I am late but I would like to join this challenge! Aggie ~ I sent you a PM.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 14, 2008)

sjohnson71103 said:


> Hello Aggie and ladies!
> I know that I am late but I would like to join this challenge! Aggie ~ I sent you a PM.


 
Hisjohnson, welcome to the challenge and we look forward to seeing your starting pics and your progress throughout the challenge.


----------



## sjohnson71103 (Jul 14, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Hisjohnson, welcome to the challenge and we look forward to seeing your starting pics and your progress throughout the challenge.


My starting photo is in my siggy...


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jul 14, 2008)

Im joining this challenge!!

I actually though I joined but I didn't, so I have been doing this challenge for about two weeks now. I use Ojon restorative treatment and some cholestrol. I want to use up my cholestrol so that I can go back to Dominican conditioners (Miss Key 10 en 1) I condition using the steam method twice per week. Hopefully my October (I am giving myself 3 months) I will see good growth


----------



## Aggie (Jul 14, 2008)

sjohnson71103 said:


> My starting photo is in my siggy...


 
Your hair looks really healthy in your siggy.


----------



## Shonni (Jul 14, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Shonni, your hair in your siggy is just beautiful.


 

Thanks hun


----------



## Aggie (Jul 14, 2008)

cutiebe2 said:


> Im joining this challenge!!
> 
> I actually though I joined but I didn't, so I have been doing this challenge for about two weeks now. I use Ojon restorative treatment and some cholestrol. I want to use up my cholestrol so that I can go back to Dominican conditioners (Miss Key 10 en 1) I condition using the steam method twice per week. Hopefully my October (I am giving myself 3 months) I will see good growth


 
Hi cutiebe2 and an official welcome to the challenge. Question, how is the steam DCs coming along? Do you have a steamer or do you use SJ's at home steam method? I want to do it more often than once per month but I can't handle getting my hands burned from the towels everytime I try the at home treatments. I want to invest in a steamer but it's not a wise financial choice for me right now.


----------



## Tarae (Jul 14, 2008)

I finally used that Humectress sample on Saturday.  I won't be purchasing it.  It did a decent enough job but it made my head itch badly.

I wonder if I'm allergic to something in it.  After rinsing forever, only tea tree oil eased the itching a bit.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 14, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Hi cutiebe2 and an official welcome to the challenge. Question, how is the steam DCs coming along? Do you have a steamer or do you use SJ's at home steam method? I want to do it more often than once per month but* I can't handle getting my hands burned from the towels everytime I try the at home treatments.* I want to invest in a steamer but it's not a wise financial choice for me right now.



Are you using the cleaning gloves too, Aggie? I put my (nicely folded) towels in a glass bread pan with hot water in it, and nuke them for a couple of minutes. Then I pour the water out, and give each towel a wring, instantly drop into the sink. Wait a second and give it a second twist, drop into sink. That's usually enough, and I can then unfold it (holding the corners) wait a second for some of the steam to roll off, and then put it on my head.... and it's not bad at all....


----------



## Blessed2bless (Jul 14, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Okay since JK chimed in on the difference between chelating and clarifying, I will make some recommendations for you to use. For clarifying/chelating, I use Mizani Puriphying Intense Cleansing Shampoo which removes residue AND polluting elements from the hair and scalp. I also use Mizani Phormula-7 Neutralizing Shampoo for chelating my hair and Elucence clarifying shampoo. Now I know many ladies here use ORS Aloe Detox Shampoo I think it's called for clarifying their hair.
> 
> *Other clarifying poo you can look into are:*
> 
> ...


Wow Aggie!
I didn't expect this!!! You are soooo helpful. This is what this Board is about! like you and JK.

Thanks,

B2B


----------



## Blessed2bless (Jul 14, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> If you have hard water, you HAVE to chelate. Clarifying just gets rid of the product buildup. Chelating gets rid of the mineral buildup from your hard water - without getting rid of _*both*_ (regularly, and more so now since you are getting your hair wet more often, now), you aren't fully 'cleaning' off your hair.
> I don't know any brands off of the top of my head, but I'm sure some of the other ladies will chime in......


JK thanks :littleang,

This info.... I believe maybe the problem. I hate to buy more products.... I was wondering if I can use ACV and BS? (for Chelating) 
B2B


----------



## Aggie (Jul 14, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Are you using the cleaning gloves too, Aggie? I put my (nicely folded) towels in a glass bread pan with hot water in it, and nuke them for a couple of minutes. Then I pour the water out, and give each towel a wring, instantly drop into the sink. Wait a second and give it a second twist, drop into sink. That's usually enough, and I can then unfold it (holding the corners) wait a second for some of the steam to roll off, and then put it on my head.... and it's not bad at all....


 
Oooh thanks Jk. I will try this wringing method in the sink. That should work.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 14, 2008)

Blessed2bless said:


> JK thanks :littleang,
> 
> This info.... I believe maybe the problem. I hate to buy more products.... I was wondering if I can use ACV and BS? (for Chelating)
> B2B



You're more than welcome! It's all about passing the knowledge along, right?  

Nope and nope.  

ACV cleans, does not clarify. 
BS mostly clarifies - product buildup only, and some of the more stubborn silicones it can't touch. 
The only 'home' thing I know of that is supposed to chelate is citric acid, but I just saw a passing reference to that.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 14, 2008)

Blessed2bless said:


> Wow Aggie!
> I didn't expect this!!! You are soooo helpful. This is what this Board is about! like you and JK.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


 
You're welcomed sweet pea.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 14, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> You're more than welcome! It's all about passing the knowledge along, right?
> 
> Nope and nope.
> 
> ...


 

This  is correct JK. I have the recipe and information on Citri Acid in my fotki. Hold a sec, let me get it now. 

Here it is:

My Citric Acid & Apple Cider Vinegar Recipes Jun 6, 2008 CITRIC ACID CONDITIONER RINSE

To make the conditioner rinse, just add a 1/4 teaspoon of Citric Acid to 32 oz of warm filtered or bottled water & shake. For long hair use a quart or more. It takes a while to get used to washing with such watery conditioner, but it really works, and is all natural! 

This conditioner corrects the pH of the hair, add shine, it acts like a chelator that removes hard water deposits and minerals from the hair, and normalizes it naturally without chemical or commercial shampoos. Citric acid is also antibacterial and adds shine and body to hair. The acidity is what adds the shine by smoothing the cuticle.

The ability of citric acid to bond with other minerals can make it helpful in softening water. Soaps and laundry detergents can be more effective when they contain citric acid. It can work well in shampoos because it tends to remove excess minerals from the water. Yet, sometimes a high concentration of citric acid can damage hair, since it opens hair cuticles. It can strip the hair of needed minerals and bleach it. Make the final rinse with cold water to close the hairs cuticles back up.

I purchase my Citric Acid from www.fromnaturewithlove.com.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 14, 2008)

Blessed2bless said:


> JK thanks :littleang,
> 
> This info.... I believe maybe the problem. I hate to buy more products.... I was wondering if I can use ACV and BS? (for Chelating)
> B2B



Nope, acv and bs will cleanse your hair, but not chelate it. Your best bet would be to get ORS Creamy Aloe from Walmart, CVS, Walgreens, etc.

It'll be well worth the money, trust me


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Jul 14, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Nope, acv and bs will cleanse your hair, but not chelate it. Your best bet would be to get ORS Creamy Aloe from Walmart, CVS, Walgreens, etc.
> 
> It'll be well worth the money, trust me


 


Aggie said:


> This is correct JK. I have the recipe and information on Citri Acid in my fotki. Hold a sec, let me get it now.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> ...


 
*You guys stop it.* I am in the buy nothing for the month of July challenge. Darn 

::OK, Citric acid & ORS Creamy Aloe being added to wish list::


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 14, 2008)

rhapsdyblu said:


> *You guys stop it.* I am in the buy nothing for the month of July challenge. Darn
> 
> ::OK, Citric acid & ORS Creamy Aloe being added to wish list::



 

We are just giving you a chance to shop around and find the best prices! 

I've gotten citric acid much cheaper from Lotioncrafters.com, by the by.


----------



## jerseyjill (Jul 15, 2008)

Checking in - shikai shampoo and ORS deep conditioning tx used overnight. When I wash it out my hair is like silk!!! It is also very shiny - shinier than when I use the Dominican Wheatgerm conditioner! woah!!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 15, 2008)

DCed yesterday with Humecto.


----------



## monikr (Jul 15, 2008)

DC'd last night with ORS Hair Mayo/EVOO for about an hour with heat.


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Jul 15, 2008)

wow, this challenge is huge.  There are a lot of people on that list.  I love deep conditioning under the dryer.  The hair feels so silky and soft afterwards.


----------



## cassedy94 (Jul 15, 2008)

*co wash/ deep conditioning*

I am new to this forum, but I am trying co-washing once a day/every other day, can I still deep condition twice a week or is that too much? should I just choose one method?


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: co wash/ deep conditioning*



cassedy94 said:


> I am new to this forum, but I am trying co-washing once a day/every other day, can I still deep condition twice a week or is that too much? should I just choose one method?



Your hair will tell you if it's too much - if your hair starts feeling super soft/mushy, or it starts stretching excessively, then DC'ing + cowashing might be too much. 

Try it, and see, and remember - your hair is ALWAYS the best guide.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: co wash/ deep conditioning*



cassedy94 said:


> I am new to this forum, but I am trying co-washing once a day/every other day, can I still deep condition twice a week or is that too much? should I just choose one method?


 
My hair is relaxed and I was doing this for a few weeks and my hair got too soft so I had to reduce the co-washing to once sometimes twice a week only. If you are natural, your hair mif=ght be able to handle the extra moisture but mine couldn't. I do however, want to keep up with my 2 DCs a week. My hair loves deep conditioning. By the way, you're welcomed to join if you like.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 15, 2008)

Ballerina_Bun said:


> wow, this challenge is huge. There are a lot of people on that list. I love deep conditioning under the dryer. The hair feels so silky and soft afterwards.


 
Hi Ballerina Bun, your hair is just thick and lovely in your siggy. Yes there are a lot of people DCing their hair and I agree, it does wonders for the hair.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 15, 2008)

Okay I got up this morning and clarified my hair a little with my garlic shampoo and conditioner, then used my Premier Botanical Poo and Creme Rinse, followed by some UBH conditioner mixed with some KeraCare Humecto deep conditioner. I will DC for 45 minutes today. 

I was not crazy about the KC Humecto conditioner the first two times I  used it but today I love the way it feels on my hair. The last time I used it, it felt kinda coarse going and I had to use some hot oil to give some slip but this time it went on very smooth and silky like. Hmmm, I wonder if it was because I clarified my hair first this time.

ETA:  Yup, the KC Humecto turned out great this time. I was gonna use it up and not repurchase it but I think I'll keep it now.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Jul 15, 2008)

Checkin in. I d/c-ed with ORS Replenishing Conditioner,LeKair Cholesterol, and a hot oil that I made with some of the oils that I have been collecting.


----------



## Blessed2bless (Jul 15, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> You're more than welcome! It's all about passing the knowledge along, right?
> 
> Nope and nope.
> 
> ...


 
You know I was in da kitchen looking for stuff with citric acid in it! Just kidding!  But really! My next dc is Thursday sooo giddy-up horsey!  I guess I'm back on the wagon. 

Thanks JK!


----------



## Blessed2bless (Jul 15, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Nope, acv and bs will cleanse your hair, but not chelate it. Your best bet would be to get ORS Creamy Aloe from Walmart, CVS, Walgreens, etc.
> 
> It'll be well worth the money, trust me


 
Hey Sweetie!
I was just in walmart yesterday! My next dc is Thursday! It'll (ORS) be worth a try. Thanks for the suggestion..


----------



## cassedy94 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: co wash/ deep conditioning*



Aggie said:


> My hair is relaxed and I was doing this for a few weeks and my hair got too soft so I had to reduce the co-washing to once sometimes twice a week only. If you are natural, your hair mif=ght be able to handle the extra moisture but mine couldn't. I do however, want to keep up with my 2 DCs a week. My hair loves deep conditioning. By the way, you're welcomed to join if you like.


 
Yeah, my hair is natural. I think I might try DC twice a week, and co-wash twice a week... I'm joining the challenge a little late but I want to make sure I stay on my regimen. Thanks


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 15, 2008)

Blessed2bless said:


> You know I was in da kitchen looking for stuff with citric acid in it! Just kidding!  But really! My next dc is Thursday sooo giddy-up horsey!  I guess I'm back on the wagon.
> 
> Thanks JK!



*lol* The only thing I know of that might have citric acid in it (mostly straight) is pickling salt, I think it is. Or, that 'crystallized' lemon juice stuff?  

Otherwise, I think you have to order it online - oh, no! Urm...... beer shops will sell it - places where you would go to get supplies to brew your own beer or mead? I'm almost certain they sell straight CA too.


----------



## curlscience (Jul 15, 2008)

This is my first challenge and I'm finding it's not that bad.  With all my swimming and running I rinse/wash my hair often and the only change has been adding the extra DC step.  I've now had a paradigm shift in how I take care of my hair (light bulb moment here).  I'll DC overnight with my plastic cap and do my hair in the morning.  Thanks to originator of this challenge (sorry I can't recall your name)!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 15, 2008)

cassedy94 said:


> Yeah, my hair is natural. I think I might try DC twice a week, and co-wash twice a week... I'm joining the challenge a little late but I want to make sure I stay on my regimen. Thanks


 
YAY!!! An official welcome to you cassedy94, better late than never honey. There is an entourage of support here if you ahve any questions. We are here for you.



curlscience said:


> This is my first challenge and I'm finding it's not that bad. With all my swimming and running I rinse/wash my hair often and the only change has been adding the extra DC step. I've now had a paradigm shift in how I take care of my hair (light bulb moment here). I'll DC overnight with my plastic cap and do my hair in the morning. Thanks to originator of this challenge (sorry I can't recall your name)!


 
It's alright curlscience, as long as you're having great results, that's alright with us.


----------



## mistee11 (Jul 15, 2008)

Checking in -- I deep conditioned on Sunday with Organix Coconut Milk Split End Mender and Organix Coconut Milk Self Heating Oil and sat under my Ion dryer for 20 min.  My hair was so soft and luscious looking.  My aunt picked me up for church and she said that my hair looked really nice.
I wished I could post a pic.  I will hopefully be able to post pics by end of week.  I love Organix!


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 16, 2008)

_*I'm going to do something tonight...*_

_*I know it'll involve the ORS Replenishing conditioner that gym mentally and unknowingly pressed me to buy..*_

_*and some Dominican conditioner ain't nobody ever heard of...*_

_*mad my man had to re-order my ORS Hair Mayo for me, I just KNEW I was gonna be using that tonight_ *

_ETA: Got update from Priestess that ORS Hair Mayo changed it's formula..so we will be parting ways...homey don't play dat._


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 16, 2008)

Ugh, I need to DC tonight - I'm not feeling all that well, and I really don't feel like meddling with my hair. I think I'll do an overnight treatment, instead.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 16, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Ugh, I need to DC tonight - I'm not feeling all that well, and I really don't feel like meddling with my hair. I think I'll do an overnight treatment, instead.


 
Good idea, I think I'll do the same thing myself because I feel the same way too.


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Jul 16, 2008)

I DC'd over night with Alter Ego Garlic Hot Oil Treatment with some added JBCO. I then rinsed out, washed with a touch of CON red label with the Premier Creme Rinse & the Fenugreek Tea Rinse (Aggie's recipe). Rinsed that out, then put in a little more Premier & left it in. I then sprayed with diluted Rehydrant spray, MT'd my scalp & messaged, then put in a touch of JK's idea of making a creme moisturizer from conditioner, SAA, butters, etc (I forget the exact recipe for now), & then I put a dollop of Survivor Detangler. That was 5 hours ago. My hair is so soft. It still looks a little dull to me, though, so I have to figure out how to get some sheen. I also cannot figure out how to get more curl definition. I want to try KCCC (Curly pudding didn't get it for me), but since I cannot buy anything this month, I will just play with ALL the stuff I do have. (I still think it is a matter of putting the right product with the right technique. It seems to elude me at the present.)


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 16, 2008)

What butters did you use, Rhapsdy? Some butters tend to leave a bit of a film, I think. 

Okay, I'm really lazy tonight - I didn't even mix anything up! I used the Premier Cream Rinse straight tonight, for the first time. I can't wait to see how my hair turns out - I plan on leaving it in overnight and giving a light detangle to my hair tomorrow.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 16, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Good idea, I think I'll do the same thing myself because I feel the same way too.


 

_*Co-signing...*_

_*massaged some Vatika oil into my scalp and hair, layered on the dominican conditioner and the ORS Replenishing*_ _..(I'ma have to let Gym know...I think my hair just fell in love again when I put that ORS on my hair...will see if it was just one night stand or the real thing by the morning when I rinse out...)_


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Jul 16, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> *What butters did you use, Rhapsdy?* Some butters tend to leave a bit of a film, I think.
> 
> Okay, I'm really lazy tonight - *I didn't even mix anything up! I used the Premier Cream Rinse straight tonight, for the first time*. I can't wait to see how my hair turns out - I plan on leaving it in overnight and giving a light detangle to my hair tomorrow.


 
I used as my base, the Earthy Divas beauty butter recipe which had mango & shea butter. I may have added other butters (you know how I love to mix), so I will have to pay attention. Maybe I'll see if I can find the recipe I got from you & use the specific butters you mention. Which butters tend to leave a film, may I ask?

BTW, I was thinking of trying some things straight, too. Maybe find out how my hair likes some stuff plain, you know? LOL
Thanks


----------



## Aggie (Jul 16, 2008)

Okay I mega sagged already and right on top of that I put some Pantene R/N hair conditioning mask and some AE garlic treatment on dry hair, put on my plastic cap and going to bed like this like JK I am too lazy to wash this out tonight. So DCing overnight tonight, first time in a long time. I think my hair needs it right now too. It does feel really good and soft right now.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 16, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Co-signing...*_
> 
> _*massaged some Vatika oil into my scalp and hair, layered on the dominican conditioner and the ORS Replenishing*_ _..(I'ma have to let Gym know...I think my hair just fell in love again when I put that ORS on my hair...will see if it was just one night stand or the real thing by the morning when I rinse out...)_


 
Mona thsi sounds like a nice combo too. I like it, let me know how it turns out. Is that the AE Energizer con you're talking about?


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 16, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Mona thsi sounds like a nice combo too. I like it, let me know how it turns out. Is that the AE Energizer con you're talking about?


 
_*It's a dom conditioner that actually was mentioned on the board and I didn't even realize it...crece pelo *_

_*I'm steady smelling the orange oil in the ORS replenishing.  Glad Gym pushed me to buy it*_... _* I will be drifting off to sleep...*_


----------



## tycoles (Jul 17, 2008)

I just finished dcing with a new Redken smooth product.  I prepooed with HE Hello Hydration.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jul 17, 2008)

DC'd overnight with MNT DC.


----------



## sky035 (Jul 17, 2008)

DCed today with Redken Deep Fuel.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 17, 2008)

My hair was my friend yesterday. I did a prepoo DC/cowash wish ORS mayo and Oils. Washed that out and then I did a DC with Keracare Humecto and oils. I blowdried my hair and I must say, That was the best shine I have had since my BC.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 17, 2008)

Whoa, looks like Redken is making waves in this challenge. If I try a new DC it's going to be by Joico. I read some product reviews on www.totalbeauty.com on a lot of the poos and conditioners we use here and that Joico got rated a 10 for most or all of their products. Redken got an average rating of 8 I think.

As far as the more natural line, the ratings for Nature's Gate got a 10 for most or all of their products and Giovanni averaged around a rating of 9. I'll go on the site again and check out some other brands and see which ones I really want to purchase. I do liike Natures Gate and I want to try the Giovanni Smooth as Silk line as well. I am looking for a good leave-in and Giovanni Direct got a really good rating of 9. I'll update on them later. 

This site could be helpful to newbies starting out and looking for good DCs, okay? Check the site out when you get a moment. They rate a host of other stuff like makeup, skincare items, etc.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 17, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> My hair was my friend yesterday. I did a prepoo DC/cowash wish ORS mayo and Oils. Washed that out and then I did a DC with Keracare Humecto and oils. I blowdried my hair and I must say, That was the best shine I have had since my BC.


 

Oooooh congrats Many, now that's what I like to hear.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh by the way, I slept with some Pantene R/N mask and AE garlic treatment sealed in with some shea butter on my dry hair last night and now I am DCing today with heat for another hour with the mix still in my hair. I don't know how my hair is going to turn out, but I'll see when I wash it out and update afterwards.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 17, 2008)

I be forgettin to sign in....   Sawry..

Last nite I dc'd w/ TIGI Moisture Manic + Castor Oil for 1hr.  I did the home steam treatment, just not under the dryer.  Nice results.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 17, 2008)

rhapsdyblu said:


> I used as my base, the Earthy Divas beauty butter recipe which had mango & shea butter. I may have added other butters (you know how I love to mix), so I will have to pay attention. Maybe I'll see if I can find the recipe I got from you & use the specific butters you mention. *Which butters tend to leave a film, may I ask?*
> 
> BTW, I was thinking of trying some things straight, too. Maybe find out how my hair likes some stuff plain, you know? LOL
> Thanks



I think people have had issues with shea butter. *thinks* I rarely use them straight though - so it might have been the proportions, too. I can't imagine the conditioners would leave a film (oh, were they all cone-free? That might make a difference)...... 

*lol* Yeah. I'm not feeling much better, so I'm staying home today, and my hair is still tied up. I might start messing with it once DH is off to work.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 17, 2008)

Pre pood for a few hours with Jehan Oil, pood with Alterna Hemp Shine, and I'm under the dryer now dc'ing with my last bit of Alter Ego Energizing. I'll be under for an hour


----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 17, 2008)

I did a DC today with CBSS Just Drenched Condish


----------



## LovinLocks (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm a "Janice Come Lately", but I'd sure like to join and try.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 17, 2008)

danigurl18 said:


> I did a DC today with CBSS Just Drenched Condish




hi there,

what does CBSS stand for?

tia


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 17, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Oooooh congrats Mandy, now that's what I like to hear.


Girl if this hair would just behave itself, I would not be having all kinds of ideas about it.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 18, 2008)

LovinLocks said:


> I'm a "Janice Come Lately", but I'd sure like to join and try.


 
Hi LovinLocks, welcome to the challenge honey. I will add you right now.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 18, 2008)

DCd/Cowashed w/ TIGI Moisture Manic.


----------



## Tarae (Jul 18, 2008)

I "steamed" today with a mix of Pantene Mask (I'm almost out of this and cannot find anymore ), Silicon Mix, honey, and EVOO for about 25 minutes under the dryer.

My hair feels great.


----------



## monikr (Jul 19, 2008)

Tarae said:


> I "steamed" today with a mix of *Pantene Mask (I'm almost out of this and cannot find anymore ),* Silicon Mix, honey, and EVOO for about 25 minutes under the dryer.
> 
> My hair feels great.




That reminds me, I DC'd Weds. with the Pantene Nourishing Mask (the blue one, if I got the name wrong) in hopes of finding a replacement for the ever-fading R&N mask. I left it in overnight, but it wasn't working out for me. It felt like I had a really bad protein treatment. Which ruined my HE LTR co-washing experience.  So I'm giving it one more try for an hour with heat next week,_ then _i'll toss it.

Tonight I'm DCing with NTM mask and Coconut Oil. It should turn out fantastic.


----------



## january noir (Jul 19, 2008)

Tarae said:


> I "steamed" today with a mix of Pantene Mask (I'm almost out of this and cannot find anymore ), Silicon Mix, honey, and EVOO for about 25 minutes under the dryer.
> 
> My hair feels great.


 
There is plenty of Pantene Relaxed & Natural Mask on Amazon.com. 
I just checked and it's in stock.  Comes in packs of 3 for around $14 and then it's still worth it with the shipping. 

I am a PJ and I am trying very hard not to buyit, but this stuff is amazing and I have a need for it in my stash.


----------



## Tarae (Jul 19, 2008)

january noir said:


> There is plenty of Pantene Relaxed & Natural Mask on Amazon.com.
> I just checked and it's in stock.  Comes in packs of 3 for around $14 and then it's still worth it with the shipping.
> 
> I am a PJ and I am trying very hard not to buyit, but this stuff is amazing and I have a need for it in my stash.


Thanks.  I might have to give in and order it because I do think it's been discontinued.  I e-mailed them and haven't got a response yet


----------



## spacetygrss (Jul 19, 2008)

I DC'd with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm yesterday.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 19, 2008)

_*About to rinse out after 2 1/2 hrs under plastic cap -*_

_*mix of crece pelo, ors replenishing, organix coconut and aveda brilliant conditioners.*_

_*Getting back in the conditioning groove this summer cousin Aggie...*_


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2008)

Tarae said:


> I "steamed" today with a mix of* Pantene Mask (I'm almost out of this and cannot find anymore* ), Silicon Mix, honey, and EVOO for about 25 minutes under the dryer.
> 
> My hair feels great.


 
I saw some on amazon.com just in case you still can't find them later. The 3 Pack is the best buy there.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2008)

brightblueink said:


> That reminds me, I DC'd Weds. with *the Pantene Nourishing Mask (the blue one, if I got the name wrong) *in hopes of finding a replacement for the ever-fading R&N mask. I left it in overnight, but it wasn't working out for me. It felt like I had a really bad protein treatment. Which ruined my HE LTR co-washing experience.  So I'm giving it one more try for an hour with heat next week,_ then _i'll toss it.
> 
> Tonight I'm DCing with NTM mask and Coconut Oil. It should turn out fantastic.


 
I've heard someone else say the almost same thing about this mask, that it was trash and had to chuck it also. It's not formulated for our dry hair I don't think.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2008)

january noir said:


> There is plenty of Pantene Relaxed & Natural Mask on Amazon.com.
> I just checked and it's in stock. Comes in packs of 3 for around $14 and then it's still worth it with the shipping.
> 
> I am a PJ and I am trying very hard not to buyit, but this stuff is amazing and I have a need for it in my stash.


 
Oooops I posted too late, but you're right JN. I really love this mask. I wonder what the Kenra mask is like.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*About to rinse out after 2 1/2 hrs under plastic cap -*_
> 
> _*mix of crece pelo, ors replenishing, organix coconut and aveda brilliant conditioners.*_
> 
> _*Getting back in the conditioning groove this summer cousin Aggie...*_


 

YAY for Mona, girl I see you posting more often now, confrats on your wonderful efforts. Keep it up, you're doing great.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 19, 2008)

I am taking a few days off from DCing. I did mini braids on my TWA and I am rocking that for a while.
I will be back in a couple of days, after I rock my braid out which I hope will turn out ok.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> I am taking a few days off from DCing. I did mini braids on my TWA and I am rocking that for a while.
> I will be back in a couple of days, after I rock my braid out which I hope will turn out ok.


 
Cool Mandy, we'll see you when you're ready.


----------



## myronnie (Jul 19, 2008)

Did a reconstructor treatment with Aphogee 2 min..then deep conditioned with Proclaim Aloe&Shea + Honey, Coconut oil, and Castor oil..
I'm 13 weeks post and ready to relax...next week.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2008)

I am DC'ing with some Biolage Fortifying conditioner mixed with some Biolage hydratherapie cera repair treatment and it went on so smooth and silky, it's incredible. I can't wait to wash this out and see how how my hair turns out afterwards.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Jul 19, 2008)

I just finished doing the do. It ain't happy. 1. I remembered why I never used the foam wrap lotion... my hair feels as hard as a bone. 2. Stop experimenting with new ways. I d/c-ed with CON Nourishing and Queen Helene Hot Oil. I don't know what happened but this didn't do right. So the next time I will be using my normal mixerplexed.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jul 19, 2008)

DC'd last overnight with KeraCare Humecto Conditioner.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 19, 2008)

DC'd today with Aussie 3 Minute Moisture for about 20 minutes in a cap


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 19, 2008)

Aggie said:


> YAY for Mona, girl I see you posting more often now, confrats on your wonderful efforts. Keep it up, you're doing great.


 


...._*Thanks cousin Aggie...*_

**I will make sure I keep this up so I can kick off the BSL in '09 thread with some enthusiam ...**


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2008)

moonglowdiva said:


> I just finished doing the do. It ain't happy. 1. I remembered why I never used the foam wrap lotion... my hair feels as hard as a bone. 2. Stop experimenting with new ways. I d/c-ed with CON Nourishing and Queen Helene Hot Oil. I don't know what happened but this didn't do right. So the next time I will be using my normal mixerplexed.


 
Moonglowdiva, when was the last time you clarified your hair?


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> ...._*Thanks cousin Aggie...*_
> 
> **I will make sure I keep this up so I can kick off the BSL in '09 thread with some enthusiam ...**


 

That's the spirit.


----------



## gottabme247 (Jul 20, 2008)

DC'd today...Hydrathermal Naturals, moisture deep conditioner


----------



## moonglowdiva (Jul 20, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Moonglowdiva, when was the last time you clarified your hair?


I clarified Tueday. I used different conditioners. I think I'm just going to go back to the other conditioners because I got great results from them.


----------



## JOI (Jul 20, 2008)

Please add me to the list I am getting into the routine of deep Conditioning weekly, My deep Condition and wash days will be Saturday or Sunday. I deep Conditioned and Wash yesterday I used 12 en 1 Shampoo after that I used 12 en 1 rinse, Apretadora protein for 20 mins wash and then used 12 en 1 Conditioner with a mix of proclaim Cholesterol for my deep condition and Lady Fior leave in olive oil cream conditioner for my Leave in. I'm going to try to keep this up every week.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome Joi!!! 

I'm sitting here DC'ing now - I've been REALLY hair lazy all week! I was wearing my hair out in two puffs all weekend, so I'm going with a mix of Eqyss PCR and ELasta GP IFC, along with a healthy dose of honey and a wee bit of baking soda. 

I'll leave this in for a couples of hours, then detangle and braid up.


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sitting under the steamer "as we speak". LOL I pre poo'd over night with a variety of oils & butters. Then I CW with Agee';s CW recipe with Fenugreek tea rinse. Now I have a mixture of Alter Ego Garlic Treatment, with some Irish Moss Gelee I had left over, honey, EPA, & jojoba (I know I said I was gonna stop mixing but something just comes over me...). So I am wiping sweat from my brow & glasses as I sit here under the steamer reading the boards. I've tried wrapping cotton about my edges before I put on the plastic cap, but this steam is waaayyyyy too powerful. But my hair loves it.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 20, 2008)

JOI said:


> Please add me to the list I am getting into the routine of deep Conditioning weekly, My deep Condition and wash days will be Saturday or Sunday. I deep Conditioned and Wash yesterday I used 12 en 1 Shampoo after that I used 12 en 1 rinse, Apretadora protein for 20 mins wash and then used 12 en 1 Conditioner with a mix of proclaim Cholesterol for my deep condition and Lady Fior leave in olive oil cream conditioner for my Leave in. I'm going to try to keep this up every week.


 
Welcome JOI, I'll add you now.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 20, 2008)

I did a Pantene Pro-V Replenishing Mask this morning and it was GREAT.  I'm at my mom's house and she has a water softener, so that could be the reason that I'm so much more in love with the mask this time.  The slip was crazy.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 20, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> I did a Pantene Pro-V Replenishing Mask this morning and it was GREAT. I'm at my mom's house and she has a water softener, so that could be the reason that I'm so much more in love with the mask this time. The slip was crazy.


 

This is so correct joyandfaith. I encourage everyone who does not have a water filter/softener to invest in one. Your hair will thank you for it. I have great results after a henna treatment or ayurveda rinse every single time because of it. Get the Sprite model, they are very effective at cleaning out 99% of the mineral deposits in hard water compared to less than 40% for most other brands.


----------



## PittiPat (Jul 20, 2008)

DC'd with Nexxus Humectress overnight on Thursday and all day today.


----------



## sevetlana (Jul 20, 2008)

Have not checked in a while. I dced twice last week. I have been dcing now for most of the day.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 20, 2008)

_*Tonight: Conditioner mix (Pantene RN Mask, Profective and some mish mosh of leftovers) on head for 1 1/2 hours under plastic cap.*_


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jul 21, 2008)

Saturday night I washed with ABBA shampoo and DCed with Fredrik Fekkai (sp?) Intensive Shea Mask. My hair felt nice and moist but I might have to cowash today because this weather is making my hair so nasty!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 21, 2008)

ok...so i know i have been MIA since i put these twists in, but now that i have been using MT for a week i know i need to DC - but i have casts on my legs and rinsing in the shower is out 

while i try to figure out something...i DC'd my mom's hair last night with kenra mc and EVOO, then she decided to BC on me  then this afternoon i got my 13 y/o sister to mix up some DC for her twists. i literally said to her "lets see if you can mix up a good DC" and 10 minutes later she was back with the creamiest looking concoction of kenra mc, honey, and EVOO that i have ever seen. i mean, i do these mixes a lot, but while mine look lumpy hers looked exactly like vanilla pudding. i was shocked and i told her so!!! i applied it to her hair (mainly the first 1/3 of her twists of course) and she is now watching MTV with a plastic cap on...and all i can do is look at her and smile. she will rinse in the shower around midnight. i love LHCF not only for what it has done for me but obviously what it has done for her as well.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 21, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> ok...so i know i have been MIA since i put these twists in, but now that i have been using MT for a week i know i need to DC - but i have casts on my legs and rinsing in the shower is out
> 
> while i try to figure out something...i DC'd my mom's hair last night with kenra mc and EVOO, then she decided to BC on me  then this afternoon i got my 13 y/o sister to mix up some DC for her twists. i literally said to her "lets see if you can mix up a good DC" and 10 minutes later she was back with the creamiest looking concoction of kenra mc, honey, and EVOO that i have ever seen. i mean,* i do these mixes a lot, but while mine look lumpy hers looked exactly like vanilla pudding. i was shocked and i told her so!!! i applied it to her hair (mainly the first 1/3 of her twists of course) and she is now watching MTV with a plastic cap on...and all i can do is look at her and smile. *she will rinse in the shower around midnight. i love LHCF not only for what it has done for me but obviously what it has done for her as well.


 
AWWW! This sounds like such a special moment with your lil sis. Thanks for sharing lilsparkle. I'm so happy to hear that even our extended families are benefitting from lhcf. 

My sister came into my room tonight asking me when are we gonna be henna'ing our hair "AGAIN and when was she gonna get to put the white stuff on her scalp AGAIN?" (White stuff is my MT by the way)..... I was like "huh?" I asked her if she knew how much this stuff was costing me? She says "How much" I says "You don't really wanna know.....seriously" She **rolls eyes** says she'll pay me, but I know that she won't.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 21, 2008)

Anyway, I decided to do a quick conditioner tonight with my whole OCT system. I used the shampoo first, then put the cell therapy on for about 10 minutes and then my creme rinse and my hair smells so wonderful right now but it isn't as soft as I was hoping it would be so I guess I would have to DC with a moisyurizing DC tomorrow. It feels kinda strong actually which is still good.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 21, 2008)

Aggie said:


> AWWW! This sounds like such a special moment with your lil sis. Thanks for sharing lilsparkle. I'm so happy to hear that even our extended families are benefitting from lhcf.
> 
> My sister came into my room tonight asking me when are we gonna be henna'ing our hair "AGAIN and when was she gonna get to put the white stuff on her scalp AGAIN?" (White stuff is my MT by the way)..... I was like "huh?" I asked her if she knew how much this stuff was costing me? She says "How much" I says "You don't really wanna know.....seriously" She **rolls eyes** says she'll pay me, but I know that she won't.


henna-ing with your sis sounds FUN, i may have to look into that! i already wanna do it when i get to APL, so maybe she will want to join in since it doesnt require heat and is not really a chemical...she told me when she was 11 that she was NEVER gonna use another chemical on her hair, and heat is out of the question as well. all i could say was EXCUSE ME little lady...lol

i know when i go back to school in august i will have to get them their own bottle of MT or at least let them know where i ordered it. maybe by then it will be working so well that looking at the bottle wont freak them out, cause right now i definitely have the black bottle hidden so that all they see is the applicator bottle...i dont have time to explain why they are using horse products, at least not yet. LOL

but she saw me adding the oil to the MT...btw last time i did 4oz MT and 20 drops oil and we went through it in a week, so this time i did 3oz MT and 1oz oil...and she was watching very intently, so i am sure this is something else she could do. i have her apply my MT to my scalp and i do hers. she even did my mom's the other night, and was eager to help me make our braid spray...smart kid, she is.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 21, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> henna-ing with your sis sounds FUN, i may have to look into that! i already wanna do it when i get to APL, so maybe she will want to join in since it doesnt require heat and is not really a chemical...she told me when she was 11 that she was NEVER gonna use another chemical on her hair, and heat is out of the question as well. all i could say was EXCUSE ME little lady...lol
> 
> i know when i go back to school in august i will have to get them their own bottle of MT or at least let them know where i ordered it. maybe by then it will be working so well that looking at the bottle wont freak them out, cause right now i definitely have the black bottle hidden so that all they see is the applicator bottle...i dont have time to explain why they are using horse products, at least not yet. LOL
> 
> but she saw me adding the oil to the MT...btw last time i did 4oz MT and 20 drops oil and we went through it in a week, so this time i did 3oz MT and 1oz oil...and she was watching very intently, so i am sure this is something else she could do. i have her apply my MT to my scalp and i do hers. she even did my mom's the other night, and was eager to help me make our braid spray...smart kid, she is.


 
Your sister already sounds like she is a young mixologist in the making and you are a great teacher. These are moments to treasure with our siblings.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 21, 2008)

Pre pood with Jehan Oil

Pood with Jojoba & Hemp Conditioning Shampoo

Dc'd for an hour with heat with Banana Brulee 

Used Green Grape Mist, sealed with Avocado Oil and bunned it up


----------



## SoSweet08 (Jul 21, 2008)

I DC'd with alter ego. My hair loved it!


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 21, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Pre pood with Jehan Oil
> 
> Pood with Jojoba & Hemp Conditioning Shampoo
> 
> ...


 

Showoff....


----------



## monikr (Jul 22, 2008)

DC tonight with Pantene RN mask. It was glorious, as usual. I fell asleep with it on though, so what started out as an hour with heat ended up an hour with heat and 3 hours without. My hair still came out moisturized and great, so it's all good.


----------



## NYRICAN1 (Jul 22, 2008)

I dc'ed with elasta dpr 11 tonight for about 2 hours while I was outside in the backyard chatting with my sis


----------



## so1913 (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm BAD with deep conditioning   I need to get in on this challenge...

I probably can on get in DC once a week...


----------



## tiffers (Jul 22, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> Showoff....



Don't hate!  

You got that gigantic tub coming your way, I should be hatin on YOU!

(what else did you get? I'm nosey)


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 22, 2008)

I am keeping up with my DCing even though I am struggling with the question of staying natural or relaxingerplexed


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 22, 2008)

Last nite w/ AO Honeysuckle Rose (tryin to use it up) under the dryer for 30mins.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 22, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> *I am keeping up with my DCing even though I am struggling with the question of staying natural or relaxingerplexed*



you too!?!? I am having the same dilemma myself. I am dcw with Nexxus humectress co this morning and was thinking earlier about relaxing in Dec or Jan. I got a trimmed, heck more like a haircut due to be 4b hair, last Thursday and I swear I have had it up to here.


----------



## princcessnadia (Jul 22, 2008)

checking in I have been DCing with queen helena shea butter conditioner, I am currently looking for a conditioner to alternate with.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 22, 2008)

Chelated with Profectiv's poo mousse

Dc'd with Scorpian's Babassu Butter Conditioner for an hour with heat. It made my hair very soft, I like it! 

Used Green Grape Mist and a little Fortifying Mask as a leave in and bunned it up

For the first time in months, I hardly lost ANY hair! I'm over the moon right now! 

(I know I just washed and dc'd yesterday, but I HAVE to try out all of these conditioner samples!  )


----------



## Aggie (Jul 22, 2008)

kels823 said:


> Last nite w/ *AO Honeysuckle Rose* (tryin to use it up) under the dryer for 30mins.


 
Any particular reason you are trying to use this up kels? I wnay to try that later so what has been your experience with it so far?


----------



## TexturedTresses (Jul 22, 2008)

Please add me I would like to join.  My first dc as part of the challenge will be on thursday.  i will dc on sunday and thursday.  Thanks


----------



## Aggie (Jul 22, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> Please add me I would like to join. My first dc as part of the challenge will be on thursday. i will dc on sunday and thursday. Thanks


 
Your hair is beautiful sandyrabbit and welcome to the challenge.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 22, 2008)

does using the ojon restoritive treatment overnight count as deep conditioning?
tonight i am going to do this as i have been doing so every three days for the past couple of weeks . my hair comes out so smooth and soft and silky...yum.
i just went and got the big jar today . its well worth it because the small jar last a long time and the jar is so small. and i am apl and still dont have to use a lot.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 22, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Don't hate!
> 
> You got that gigantic tub coming your way, I should be hatin on YOU!
> 
> *(what else did you get? I'm nosey)*


 





_*the fortifying, the banana, the avocado....and two samples of the jojoba hemp poo*_ _(cause that chick Allandra be usin it and whatnot...so I figured I'd try it out...)_


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 22, 2008)

tiffers said:


> *Dc'd with Scorpian's Babassu Butter Conditioner for an hour with heat*. It made my hair very soft, I like it!


 
_*That sounds..so....*_
_*must cop dat*_

_*And congrats on the non hair loss...that always feels good when that happens*.._


----------



## tiffers (Jul 23, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*That sounds..so....*_
> _*must cop dat*_
> 
> _*And congrats on the non hair loss...that always feels good when that happens*.._



I like it! It's soooo thick, just how I like 'em  It's so thick, I turned the jar upside down for like 5 seconds and the conditioner didn't even budge! It didn't give slip, but I wasn't expecting that, since it's natural. But it DID make my hair really soft and moisturized. I keep taking my bun down so I can feel all up in my head 

It feels so good to get this breakage and shedding under control. Hopefully I'm not speaking too soon :crossfingers:


----------



## moonglowdiva (Jul 23, 2008)

I d/c-ed yesterday. I added a protein fix Aphogee 2 min keratin 5 min. I then proceeded with the moisture part of the d/c. I used a mixture of Queen Helene Cholesterol, Queen Helene Hot Oil, Redken All Soft Heavy Fream,  and Generic Humectress. I sat under my dryer to maximize effect on hair. Hair was a little better. I think my hair is grow through a Megatek withdrawal. All is well.


----------



## LovinLocks (Jul 23, 2008)

*DCing now as we "speak".  I am using the Devacurl One conditioner that I learned of here.  Note:  Though I have no complaint with the D1 conditioner, I will NOT be spending that kind of money on a conditioner again ($18 for 8 oz. bottle)   I don't think it necessary.  Oh, I am co-conditioning with the peppermint conditioner I purchased from the Cathy Howse site.  Now THAT conditioner is the bomb--I love it.  I'm a product junkie, that's how I got scooped up into the D1 frenzy.  

My heat source is an electric heating cap.  When done I will FR up and go on about my day.
*


----------



## LovinLocks (Jul 23, 2008)

Tiffers and yaw'll,

Where can I score some of that butter?  My hair needs sofftenin!!!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 23, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Any particular reason you are trying to use this up kels? I want to try that later so what has been your experience with it so far?


Nope, no reason!   I really like this stuff!! :Yep:  You only need a little because when you overuse it, it definitely can weigh your hair down a bit.  It's not the slippiest conditioner, but I get that from my rinse out conditioner/cowash.  

I'm moving this weekend so I've been trying to use up EVERYTHING so I won't be embarrassed when my friends that are helping me move see 3 big boxes full of hair stuff...  Tryin to get it down to two...


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 23, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Chelated with Profectiv's poo mousse
> 
> Dc'd with *Scorpian's Babassu Butter Conditioner* for an hour with heat. It made my hair very soft, I like it!
> 
> ...


*sigh*

*sigh*

*sigh*

You've got me wanting to try SO many things....


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 23, 2008)

dcw with Pantene breakage defense mask.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 23, 2008)

LovinLocks said:


> Tiffers and yaw'll,
> 
> Where can I score some of that butter?  My hair needs sofftenin!!!



hi there,

you can find it here:
http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5821912

and here

http://jasminesbathandbeauty.ecrater.com/


----------



## tiffers (Jul 23, 2008)

kels823 said:


> I'm moving this weekend so I've been trying to use up EVERYTHING so I won't be embarrassed when my friends that are helping me move see 3 big boxes full of hair stuff...  Tryin to get it down to two...



 

Just tell them you bought a bunch of stuff for your mom, but she didn't like any of it, so she gave it back to you


----------



## TexturedTresses (Jul 23, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Your hair is beautiful sandyrabbit and welcome to the challenge.


 
thank you for the compliment.  i'm really looking forward to improving it with this challenge.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 23, 2008)

kels823 said:


> *sigh*
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> ...



You don't need to be addin any more to those THREE boxes!


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Jul 23, 2008)

tishee said:


> hi there,
> 
> you can find it here:
> http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5821912
> ...


 
Ohh this is sooo tempting


----------



## tiffers (Jul 23, 2008)

tishee said:


> hi there,
> 
> you can find it here:
> http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5821912
> ...



I didn't know she had two! I ordered from the etsy one 

Customer service is fantastic and shipping is super fast. I got mine like 3 or 4 days after I ordered!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 23, 2008)

Bri505 said:


> Ohh this is sooo tempting


 
Tell me about it Bri.


----------



## Blessed2bless (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey Angels!
I had great results from chelate and clarifying my hair on  my dc day. Aggie, JK and Tiffers ya'll were right on when you said i needed to chelate and clarify more often. And,  I didn't have to buy more products I found a generic brand of aloe chelate shampoo (Nexxus Aloe Rid) in my collection. Hair came out softer and more manageable.  I dc on Thursday and my next mc and dc is Sunday. 

Thanks Ladies!

B2B


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 23, 2008)

Blessed2bless said:


> Hey Angels!
> I had great results from chelate and clarifying my hair on  my dc day. Aggie, JK and Tiffers ya'll were right on when you said i needed to chelate and clarify more often. And,  I didn't have to buy more products I found a generic brand of aloe chelate shampoo (Nexxus Aloe Rid) in my collection. Hair came out softer and more manageable.  I dc on Thursday and my next mc and dc is Sunday.
> 
> Thanks Ladies!
> ...



 Glad that worked out well for you!!! 

I've noticed that I've ramped up my clarifying habits, too - seems like I'm shaking a lil baking soda into my conditioner almost weekly, now, but I think it's just because I'm using more stuff on my hair.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 23, 2008)

Blessed2bless said:


> Hey Angels!
> I had great results from chelate and clarifying my hair on  my dc day. Aggie, JK and Tiffers ya'll were right on when you said i needed to chelate and clarify more often. And,  I didn't have to buy more products I found a generic brand of aloe chelate shampoo (Nexxus Aloe Rid) in my collection. Hair came out softer and more manageable.  I dc on Thursday and my next mc and dc is Sunday.
> 
> Thanks Ladies!
> ...



That's great to hear!!! 

If you have hard water, try to chelate monthly to avoid this annoying problem again. It took me months before figuring out that my hair needed to be chelated because of this dumb hard water!


----------



## Blessed2bless (Jul 23, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Glad that worked out well for you!!!
> 
> I've noticed that I've ramped up my clarifying habits, too - seems like I'm shaking a lil baking soda into my conditioner almost weekly, now, but I think it's just because I'm using more stuff on my hair.


 
Your right our hair tend to need more products.


----------



## missnurselady (Jul 23, 2008)

Forgot to post yesterday, Dc overnight with PT R&N.


----------



## Blessed2bless (Jul 23, 2008)

tiffers said:


> That's great to hear!!!
> 
> If you have hard water, try to chelate monthly to avoid this annoying problem again. It took me months before figuring out that my hair needed to be chelated because of this dumb hard water!


 
Oh I know! The hard water problem is no joke where we live.. its like doing this to my hair :swordfigh . Tiffers... you know I will! (monthly girlIe!)  Thanks Again!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 23, 2008)

I should be DCing tonight but I am so tired.....I mean lazy tonight, so I am baggying with some OCT on my damp hair and decided that I'll DC tomorrow instead. I will update tomorrow with what I will be using for my DC. I do know that I will have pre-poo with some garlic treatment tomorrow as well and clarify. I'll see.


----------



## myronnie (Jul 23, 2008)

Relaxing with ORS No-lye tomorrow and deep conditioning with colorshowers black rinse and pantene relaxed and natural.
I tried to get the HE LTR Leave-In but ya'll done bought them up


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 23, 2008)

_*Joico MR/Joico Body Luxe/Profective DC under a plastic cap for 1 1/2 hours.*_

_*About to rinse out and air dry.*_


----------



## monikr (Jul 23, 2008)

I was bored last night (no good) so I DC'd with ORS revitalizing. Tonight (being my regular DC night) I did one off, one on with Pantene R&N mask. I haven't lost any hair in clumps so it looks like i'm all good.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 24, 2008)

DCed today for a total of one hour with heat.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 24, 2008)

Last nite w/ Biolage Ultra Hydrating Balm.


----------



## trinimonpeaches (Jul 24, 2008)

I want in on this challenge please. I will wash my hair tonight and deep condition and post results.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 24, 2008)

trinimonpeaches said:


> I want in on this challenge please. I will wash my hair tonight and deep condition and post results.


 
trinimonpeaches you have been added and welcome to the challenge.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 24, 2008)

Last night I slept in an overnight treatment of OCT, baggied, got up this morning, washed it out, went jogging with AE garlic treatment DC in my hair for a couple of hours.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 24, 2008)

DC'd last night with Elasta QP IFC and Eqyss PCR, plus honey for about 3 or 4 hours while cleaning the house. 

Hair is happy and soft today.


----------



## LovinLocks (Jul 24, 2008)

*Oh wow, hi Tishee:*

*Now that I see the link, awww man, this is way cool.  Looks like a home-based formulator like myself.  Now that I see the ingredients I can make this stuff. *

*Good lookin' out.*

*LL*



tishee said:


> hi there,
> 
> you can find it here:
> http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5821912
> ...


----------



## LovinLocks (Jul 24, 2008)

I bit.  But, I tell you what.  As a maker of body/bath stuff, I'm going to try his one jar; then I'll dup and make my own for a fraction of the cost.





Bri505 said:


> Ohh this is sooo tempting


----------



## tiffers (Jul 24, 2008)

LovinLocks said:


> I bit.  But, I tell you what.  As a maker of body/bath stuff, I'm going to try his one jar; then I'll dup and make my own for a fraction of the cost.



What'd you get?


----------



## tiffers (Jul 24, 2008)

I was bored today, so I used my sample of Komaza's Protein Hair Strengthener (an all natural Aphogee)

First I pood with Jason's Sea Kelp Shampoo

Then I put the treatment on my towel dried hair, gently combed it through and sat under the dryer till my hair hardened

Rinsed and dc'd with Scorpian's Deep Conditioning Coconut Masque for over an hour without heat and about 45 with heat

Sprayed on some Green Grape Mist, topped with a little Kenra MC, sealed with JBCO and bunned it up


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 24, 2008)

DC'd this morning with the last of my Nexxus Humectress (I'm secretly kinda glad that I've used it all up...it wasn't my favorite ) *Runs out of the thread before the Nexxus lovers hear her making this sac-religious comment*


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 24, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> DC'd this morning with the last of my Nexxus Humectress (I'm secretly kinda glad that I've used it all up...it wasn't my favorite ) *Runs out of the thread before the Nexxus lovers hear her making this sac-religious comment*



 

It was just okay. I love my Elasta more.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Jul 24, 2008)

Checkin in I d/c-ed with Queen Helene Super Cholesterol on dry hair for 1hr and 36 minutes. My hair has recovered!!!!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm on that like white on rice


----------



## LovinLocks (Jul 25, 2008)

*RAOK's*



lilsparkle825 said:


> i want this. and a conditioning cap. now i will stop before this post becomes a list of all my fantasy hair products.


*
Someone should start an RAOK thread, then you could put it in your siggie line too.  

"Random Act of Kindness"; where you post your list, others see it, and VOILA, sometimes you get what you wish for on your doorstep (of course after the person PM's you for the shipping addy).  They do this on a crochet forum I am in.  Kinda cool.*


----------



## Ganjababy (Jul 25, 2008)

deep conditioned last night with nexxus humectin.........that stuff is crap........wasted my money. My hair is feeling a bit dry


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 25, 2008)

Overnite w/ Kenra MC.


----------



## january noir (Jul 25, 2008)

evsbaby said:


> deep conditioned last night with nexxus humectin.........that stuff is crap........wasted my money. My hair is feeling a bit dry



It did the same on my hair.  I have the litre size and it's practically full.


----------



## trinimonpeaches (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello ladies,

I deep condition my hair last night I took pictures but will post them tonight. I use cholesterol for an hour under heat, then co-wash with suave coconut conditioner. I applied Keracare leave in and Keracare silk n seal then blow dried my hair. It is so full now.


----------



## tt8 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Hey girls!*
I've been missing but still doing my 2x a week switching between my Alter Ego garlic and then my Kenra Masque mixed with a little Aveda DRC. I know this has been helping get back in the good graces of my stylist (she wasn't available and I strayed 2x; and since she is kinda a hair bridezilla, it meant a lot when she said I was doing good)


----------



## TexturedTresses (Jul 25, 2008)

I dc'd yesterday using the home grown steam treatment with mop extreme moisture.  my next dc will be on sunday.


----------



## missnurselady (Jul 25, 2008)

pre poo'd overnight w/amla and brahmi oil, rinsed currently dcing with pantene rn mask


----------



## Daisy'sHair (Jul 25, 2008)

Still going strong every week I will def. have some great results in September when the challenge ends.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 25, 2008)

tt8 said:


> *Hey girls!*
> I've been missing but still doing my 2x a week switching between my Alter Ego garlic and then my Kenra Masque mixed with a little Aveda DRC. I know this has been helping get back in the good graces of my stylist (she wasn't available and I strayed 2x; and since she is kinda a hair bridezilla, it meant a lot when she said I was doing good)


 
I love your hair cut tt8 and welcome back. I will be trimming soon myself.


----------



## jerseyjill (Jul 25, 2008)

Fell off a little - was due for a was last ekend but did it today - Shikai shampoo and ORS Olive oil conditioner still in hair after 6 hours. Will complete with a cap and hooddryer tomorrow morning.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 25, 2008)

_*Going to slap something on my head shortly, not sure what yet.*_
_*Most likely ORS Replenishing with some Vatika oil.*_
_*Ovenight with plastic cap.*_

_*Looking forward to trying out my shescentit conditioners this weekend. *_


----------



## sjohnson71103 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello Ladies,
I know that I have been MIA for a little while...I am back I am getting read to dc w/ ORS replenishing pack for an hour...I am waiting for DH to get out of the shower. I will be braiding my hair this weekend for the braids challenge, I need help on how I will dc with the braids.


----------



## tt8 (Jul 26, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I love your hair cut tt8 and welcome back. I will be trimming soon myself.


*Thanks boo!! Why are you trimming? Is it your normal reg or are you bringing up that "I'm thinking about cutting my hair" idea again? i hope it's for a dusting...
*


----------



## Aggie (Jul 26, 2008)

tt8 said:


> *Thanks boo!! Why are you trimming? Is it your normal reg or are you bringing up that "I'm thinking about cutting my hair" idea again? i hope it's for a dusting...*


 
I haven't trimmed my hair since February 3rd, 2008 and I think it's time for a tiny trim. I was due for one Thusday past but I chickened out, so I'll wait and get it done next month instead, which will bring it to 6 months between each trim. I want my ends to thicken up a bit because I have that V-shape goin' on and I like a blunt look at the bottom. Although that might just be the way my hair is going to grow so I may leave well enough alone and let it grow that way because as Chicoro said, the "V" stands for the "vision" of all the beautiful long hair to come.


----------



## JOI (Jul 26, 2008)

This weekend I will be washing with my 12 en 1 shampoo, Along with my 12 en 1 rinse and I will use Mizani Moisturefuse for my deep conditioning treatment will be under the dryer for 25 minutes, Wash it out and put on lady fior olive oil leave in conditioner ( love this stuff).


----------



## Blessed2bless (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
Pre-poo with alma oil and did my indian powders and con-washed with vo5 and last wash w/shikakai soap and dc w/ Keracare Humecto.  Leave-in w/ keracare and sealed w/ oil.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 26, 2008)

DCw'd overnight with my usual mix, plus some HQ & my ayuvedic tea. It's actually still in my hair - I need to get in the bathroom, at some point.


----------



## MissTical (Jul 26, 2008)

Ladies I haven't checked in in a while; I'm still DC'ing bi-weekly.  Last weekend I did my first Aphogee Protein Treatment.  I hadn't had a protein treatment in probably 2 years... anywho I never used Aphogee and I thought that my hair was going to break off when it dried in.  I was still a little skeptical after I washed it out that it was going to break because it didn't feel soft... so I did a cholesterol treatment immediately after... this was a trial and error type thing because I'm still trying to find what works for me.  Luckily this worked out well... now how often should I do the protein thing, and is it okay to do a cholesterol treatment afterwards?  I just want to make sure that I didn't get lucky this time... I'd hate to do it again and be bald the next morning. What do y'all think?


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 26, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I haven't trimmed my hair since February 3rd, 2008 and I think it's time for a tiny trim. I was due for one Thusday past but I chickened out, so I'll wait and get it done next month instead, which will bring it to 6 months between each trim. I want my ends to thicken up a bit because I have that V-shape goin' on and I like a blunt look at the bottom. *Although that might just be the way my hair is going to grow so I may leave well enough alone and let it grow that way because as Chicoro said, the "V" stands for the "vision" of all the beautiful long hair to come*.


 

_*Cousin A, *_

_*I did the same thing recently...did a tiny trim...got rid of the V that I keep getting (which keeps going to the bra clasp) -- it's not going to help me any in my hair goals to keep trimming it off -so Chicoro may have something there and I'm just going to leave well enough alone over the coming year...then a small trim again next summer.*_


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 26, 2008)

I am DCing as we speak. I am doing more protein this time because I will be getting my hair cornrowed (Lets see if my TWA can do that), so I thought I would do protein to get it prepared for the manipulation. 
I am using ORS hair Mayo mixed with an oil blend ( I love this oil blend, gives shine, softness like nothing else)


----------



## Seraphina (Jul 26, 2008)

I haven't posted/updated in a while.  I had kidney surgery on the 16th and just got back from the hospital on Thursday.  My hair is a dry, matted mess!  I DC'd with ORS pak and Shea Butter Cholesterol overnight last night, and my hair feels better, but it's gonna be a while before I get it back to pre-surgery shape.  I think I'm gonna go buy a heating cap this week.  If anyone has any suggestions for something super rich and moisturizing to help me out, I would greatly appreciate it.  TIA


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 26, 2008)

Seraphina said:


> I haven't posted/updated in a while.  I had kidney surgery on the 16th and just got back from the hospital on Thursday.  My hair is a dry, matted mess!  I DC'd with ORS pak and Shea Butter Cholesterol overnight last night, and my hair feels better, but it's gonna be a while before I get it back to pre-surgery shape.  I think I'm gonna go buy a heating cap this week.  If anyone has any suggestions for something super rich and moisturizing to help me out, I would greatly appreciate it.  TIA



Wow, so sorry to hear of your hospital stay, and I hope you (and your hair!) recovers fully! 

Almost anything mixed with honey, I'd have to say - maybe even left in overnight. 


I finally rinsed out my hair, then I lightly oiled it, and I'm leaving it to dry, now. I think I'm going to put in two strand twists this go around.... *nod*


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 26, 2008)

_*Sera, hoping things are much better with you now post-surgery.*_
_*Yes, a good overnight conditioning should give your hair a lift...*_


_*I rinsed out the cassia/amla mix, with the assistance of WRTC, then applied the banana brulee condish... will be overnighting with it...*_

_*I'ze tired now*_.


----------



## LovinLocks (Jul 27, 2008)

Seraphina said:


> I haven't posted/updated in a while.  I had kidney surgery on the 16th and just got back from the hospital on Thursday.



Hi Seraphina,

Just wanted to send a lil cyber love you way and wish you full recovery (hair, mind, and body).:littleang


----------



## LovinLocks (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re:  CONDITIONING CHALLENGE*

DC'd yesterday afternoon.  Same products:  for the dc'ing I use Cathy Howse's, big ole bottle of product, has peppermint in it (lovin' it), and protein.

Hopefully these "challenges" will continue.  I am really feelin' 'em and they help keep me on my toes re. my regime, you know.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 27, 2008)

dc with Pantene relaxed and natural breakage defense mask.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 27, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Cousin A, *_
> 
> _*I did the same thing recently...did a tiny trim...got rid of the V that I keep getting (which keeps going to the bra clasp) -- it's not going to help me any in my hair goals to keep trimming it off -so Chicoro may have something there and I'm just going to leave well enough alone over the coming year...then a small trim again next summer.*_


 
Thanks for the backup support Mona. Okay I'll just think about getting it dusted next month then.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jul 27, 2008)

dc'd tuesday and friday with Pantene relaxed and natural breakage defense mask.


----------



## trinimonpeaches (Jul 27, 2008)

I have posted the updates in my fotki


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 27, 2008)

_*Okay...I left the Avocado condish on longer than I should've...*_
_*so I could feel the tangles forming...*_

_*went to the A-team detangler combo of Pantene RN Mask, HE LTR and WRTC which is now marinating on my head.  I'll let that sit for awhile and rinse.*_

_*I think that's it for me until the weekend and I'll start all over again..*_


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Okay I fell off but my ends are ummmmmmm evident that I dont DC. So today I dc'd with Pantene R&N breakage defense masque. I'll deep condItion again on Wendesday.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 27, 2008)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Okay I fell off but my ends are ummmmmmm evident that I dont DC. So today I dc'd with Pantene R&N breakage defense masque. I'll deep condItion again on Wendesday.



I LOVE your hair!


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jul 27, 2008)

Dang......I haven't been in here for like a minute...   But I have been DCing. I am actually doing it right now with the last of my Joico K Pak intense hydrator and some lillte packet of conditioner from a haircolor kit. I'm going to rinse it out right now cause it's been in for over an hour. I think I may blow dry just out of pure curiousity b/c I didn't realize how major my shrinkage is until I was playing with my hair earleir today.


----------



## ImFree27 (Jul 27, 2008)

I haven't posted in awhile, but I have been DC, I DC yesterday with aubrey protein, kenra humecto, and some oils


----------



## Aggie (Jul 27, 2008)

Okay ladies I DC'ed today with some Mizani Moisturefuse and almond oil today. I am going on vacation to Canada in a few hours so I probably will not be updating for about 2 weeks or so from today.


----------



## sky035 (Jul 27, 2008)

Checking in. I DCed yesterday with AVEDA DAMAGE REMEDY . Every time I use this product I am amazed! Even my DH commented that my hair looked so healthy . Anyway, I am trying to stretch my texturizer until October, so I am hoping to keep these DCs up until then.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 27, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies I DC'ed today with some Mizani Moisturefuse and almond oil today. *I am going on vacation to Canada in a few hours so I probably will not be updating for about 2 weeks or so from today*.


 
_*Have a good & safe vaca cuz!*_ 

_Make sure u pack ur products..._


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 27, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies I DC'ed today with some Mizani Moisturefuse and almond oil today. I am going on vacation to Canada in a few hours so I probably will not be updating for about 2 weeks or so from today.



Oh, wow, we'll miss you!! Be safe & have a wonderful time!!!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 27, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Have a good & safe vaca cuz!*_
> 
> _Make sure u pack ur products..._


 
Thanks Mona and yes I will pack *some* of them with me.



JustKiya said:


> Oh, wow, we'll miss you!! Be safe & have a wonderful time!!!


 
I will JK and I know for sure I will miss all of you. I don't know what kind of internet access I'll come into when I get over there, but if I do, I'll try to check in at least twice. I have about 4 hours of sleep to  get now, so I need to hit the sack now.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 27, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies I DC'ed today with some Mizani Moisturefuse and almond oil today. I am going on vacation to Canada in a few hours so I probably will not be updating for about 2 weeks or so from today.




Have fun!!! We'll miss you!!!


----------



## Lavendar (Jul 27, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies I DC'ed today with some Mizani Moisturefuse and almond oil today. I am going on vacation to Canada in a few hours so I probably will not be updating for about 2 weeks or so from today.


 
I just got back from vacation yesterday and I miss all the fun already.  Have a Blessed and wonderful trip Aggie!  See ya soon!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 27, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Have fun!!! We'll miss you!!!


 
Thanks tiffers. I'll miss you too honey. I'll try to check in while I'm over there at least once.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 27, 2008)

dc yesterday with joico moisture recovery but it made my hair feel wirery and thats a no no since i am 10 months post. my new growth must be soft if nothing else. so i slipped a lil fekkai shea butter conditioner in my hair and it brought it right back to life. oh how i love fekkai


----------



## Aggie (Jul 27, 2008)

Lavendar said:


> I just got back from vacation yesterday and I miss all the fun already. Have a Blessed and wonderful trip Aggie! See ya soon!


 
Thanks Lavendar. BTW, your hair in your siggy is the BOMB!!! It is absolutley gorgeous.


----------



## 25Nona (Jul 27, 2008)

Relaxed and DC'd tonight.  I bought UNA's moisturizing masque, I'm really liking it it's very moisturizing.  I picked up the smaller tub, to see how things turn out, I'll give it another couple of trys before I pick up the tub.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Jul 28, 2008)

i co-washed with mop c-system hydrating conditioner.  i dc'd with mop reconstructing conditioner for 45 minutes.  i'm loving my hair right now.  i then did a braidout.  i almost can't wait till Thursday.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 28, 2008)

aw man I missed aggie! well I am on my phone so gotta make this short...took out the twists cause the MT growth was that serious. if I can get a clear pic I will post tomorrow. anyhoo I got a nice kenra mc and evoo session in...i tried to add an egg cause I saw a little breakage during the takedown but it was just nasty looking...eww...but I didn't rinse my bowl so I guess there were remnants. 4 hours, no heat, now I am drying in flat twists.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Jul 28, 2008)

Checkin in. I'm in growth and length mode now and have ceased all use of heat including hooded dryer. I am making a conscious effort to stretch past 9 weeks. I have ceased shampooing 2 x per week and reduced it to 1x per week and I co wash twice a week now. I am dc-ing by leaving my conditioners on for a minimum of 2 hours. I d/c-ed Saturday with a mixture of Roux Mendex and Generic Humectress. I did that on dry hair. I cowash with GF Moisture Works. It stinks but I love it. Oh yeah. I am airdrying now. My hair feels better now than it has ever in my whole life.


----------



## Ganjababy (Jul 28, 2008)

Checking in - deep conditioned with NTM mask yesterday


----------



## LovinLocks (Jul 28, 2008)

Have a ball, Aggie!!    And yeah, what she said, Lav. your hair siggie is absolutely GORGEOUS, omg, what a beauty to behold.  Keep up the good work, lady.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 28, 2008)

dcw with pantene breakage defense mask while working out.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 28, 2008)

Enjoy Aggie! 

Yesterday w/ Kenra MC w/o heat for 1hr.


----------



## mistee11 (Jul 28, 2008)

Deep conditioned with Organix Coconut Milk Split End Mender and Organix Coconut Milk Self Heating Coconut Oil last nite.


----------



## Blessed2bless (Jul 28, 2008)

Have a lovely time Aggie! 
I'm Dcing today w/ ORS,  but  first i'm doing my pre-poo w/ indian oils and rinsing w/ indian powders then rinsing out w/ vo5 condish followed by my DC.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 28, 2008)

mistee11 said:


> Deep conditioned with Organix Coconut Milk Split End Mender and *Organix Coconut Milk Self Heating Coconut Oil* last nite.


I love this product...   It smells wonderful and it really does warm up in your hands.   The Organix Vanilla is also another favorite of mine.  I really like using there conditioners for conditioner washes. 

My next Organix scent to try is the Mocha.  I'm a coffee lover


----------



## chebaby (Jul 28, 2008)

i cant deep condition until this weekend . im sad. i love deep conditioning. but i will say that my hair is still amazingly soft after my deep condition from saturday.


----------



## HERicane10 (Jul 28, 2008)

Just bought Profectiv Hair mask for $1 at Fred's, can't wait till tonite to try it!


----------



## Seraphina (Jul 28, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Wow, so sorry to hear of your hospital stay, and I hope you (and your hair!) recovers fully!
> 
> Almost anything mixed with honey, I'd have to say - maybe even left in overnight.


 


MonaLisa said:


> _*Sera, hoping things are much better with you now post-surgery.*_
> _*Yes, a good overnight conditioning should give your hair a lift...*_


 


LovinLocks said:


> Hi Seraphina,
> 
> Just wanted to send a lil cyber love you way and wish you full recovery (hair, mind, and body).:littleang


 
Thank you for the kind words all of you.   I've been stuck here recovering with little to do, so my hair obsession has grown.  And I recently cut it out of exasperation, so I'm nursing it (along with the rest of me) back to health.  
Anyway, I went ahead and added honey to my DevaCurl OneC and kept it on for about six hours last night.  I didn't do it overnight just cuz I had a doctor's appointment early this morning.  But, the honey, as always, was great for moisture.  

Thanks again for the well-wishes and the suggestions!


----------



## tiffers (Jul 28, 2008)

Pre pood with Jehan Oil for a few hours

Pood with Alterna's Hemp Shine Shampoo

Dc'd for an hour with Fortifying Mask

Rinsed and did a quickie condition with Kenra MC

Used Salerm 21 b5 as a leave in, sealed with Fantasia IC Olive Oil Serum and bunned it up


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 28, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Pre pood with *Jehan Oil* for a few hours
> 
> Pood with Alterna's Hemp Shine Shampoo
> 
> ...



tiffers can you post what's in this for me, please? I purchase the sample pack 3 yesterday and can not wait for it to get here.

tia,
tishee


----------



## tiffers (Jul 28, 2008)

tishee said:


> tiffers can you post what's in this for me, please? I purchase the sample pack 3 yesterday and can not wait for it to get here.
> 
> tia,
> tishee



Ooh, what comes in sample pack 3? I'm nosey 

Jehan Pre-Shampoo Treatment ingredients:
olive oil, soya bean oil, coconut oil, shea butter, sweet almond oil, sage, rosemary, patchouli, mint, lavender oil

Part hair in 4 sections. Apply a dime size amount of oil to each section. Use more or less depending on hair length and thickness. Leave on for 10 minutes to overnight. Follow with shampoo and conditioner 

HTH!!


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 28, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Ooh, what comes in sample pack 3? I'm nosey
> 
> Jehan Pre-Shampoo Treatment ingredients:
> olive oil, soya bean oil, coconut oil, shea butter, sweet almond oil, sage, rosemary, patchouli, mint, lavender oil
> ...


 

thanks tiffers! the sample pack includes:


1.5 oz Jojoba Hemp Conditioning Shampoo

1.5 oz Fortifying Hair Masque

1.5 oz Banana Brulee Moisturizing Conditioner

1.5 oz Avocado Conditioner

1 oz Seyani Hair Butter

I have got to find staple products b/c this flip flopping is just driving me bananas.


----------



## ImFree27 (Jul 29, 2008)

I Dc tonight with jason natural biotin conditoner, jojoa oil, avocado oil, eluence moisture balance conditioner


----------



## hothair (Jul 29, 2008)

OMG just got my professional standing dryer and I have to say there is a HUGE difference when I DC with this so sign me up for this challenge. Will eventually post starting pics in my fotki


----------



## tiffers (Jul 29, 2008)

tishee said:


> thanks tiffers! the sample pack includes:
> 
> 
> 1.5 oz Jojoba Hemp Conditioning Shampoo
> ...



You're welcome 

That sample pack is a good one! I love the Fortifying Mask, it smells soooo good! I love the Avocado conditioner scent too


----------



## kaynewme (Jul 29, 2008)

I want to join too


----------



## rhon2993 (Jul 29, 2008)

hello ladies i just joined, and i want to sign up for this challenge as well.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 30, 2008)

I got cornrows so I can't DC this week. I will be back next week.


----------



## trinimonpeaches (Jul 30, 2008)

Deep conditioned my hair last night with Lekair cholesterol mixed with egg, castor oil and peppermint oil for an hour.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jul 30, 2008)

Still here!
Been dc'ing with Wen Fig Cleansing Conditioner.
This.stuff.is.off.the.chain!!!!!
I've been using it for everything
I've been dc'ing without heat though,because i'm on the no heat challenge as well
Still works!


----------



## JerriBlank (Jul 30, 2008)

kels823 said:


> Enjoy Aggie!
> 
> Yesterday w/ Kenra MC w/o heat for 1hr.



Your wash and go is beautiful!!
How do you get it to look like that?


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 30, 2008)

dcw now with Giovanni 50:50 balance remoisturizer.


----------



## jerseyjill (Jul 30, 2008)

Deep conditioning right now with ORS olive oil deep conditioner.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 30, 2008)

I'll DC tonight with my usual mix, watered down a bit since I'm in twists.


----------



## girlcherokee (Jul 30, 2008)

due to the excellent advice from the ladies on this board - i have been doing this challenge for a few days now, but forgot to officially add my self here - may i please be added to the dc challenge?  
i plan to dc with heat 2x per week and when needed condition wash atlease once.


----------



## LovinLocks (Jul 30, 2008)

DCing tonight with Zoomia's Hot Buttered Monoi Conditioner, infused with honey.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 30, 2008)

LovinLocks said:


> DCing tonight with *Zoomia's Hot Buttered Monoi Conditioner,* infused with honey.



 I need details!


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 30, 2008)

I had the best DC last night.  I went to Burke Williams spa and saturated my hair with their conditioner, then I sat in the steam room.  It was great!


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 31, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> I had the best DC last night. I went to Burke Williams spa and saturated my hair with their conditioner, then I sat in the steam room. It was great!


I am like......... so jealous  

But I'm happy for you.  

I want a hair 'steamer' so bad.  But I don't want to pay over $100 for one.  (Yes........ I'm cheap ).

Because of your post, I'm changing gyms.  I have to find one nearby with a steam room.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 31, 2008)

Chelated with Profectiv's shampoo mousse 

Dc'd for an hour with Banana Brulee

Used Scorpian's Super Moisturizing Conditioner as a leave-in, sealed with Tresscence Oil and bunned it up


----------



## tiffers (Jul 31, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I need details!



I know! How she gon' come up in here talking bout some Hot Buttered Monoi conditioner and not give details? Know good and well we're gonna be beggin for more info!


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 31, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> I am like......... so jealous
> 
> But I'm happy for you.
> 
> ...



I really think it would be worth it if you can find a gym with a steam room.  This DC was unreal! My hair (saturated with conditioner) began to curl up and form the prettiest ringlets. Now, only if I could live my life in there LOL


----------



## mistee11 (Jul 31, 2008)

Deep conditioned last nite with Aphogee Two Step Protein Conditioner and Organix Coconut Milk Self Heating Coconut Oil.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Aug 1, 2008)

Checkin in I d/c-ed with Ion Reconstructor treatment and Queen Helene Cholesterol treatment.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 1, 2008)

I didn't check back in last night - DC'd last night with my usual conditioner mix, plus a little salt. Lovely hair.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Aug 1, 2008)

dc'd with mop extreme moisture and pre-pooed with castor oil.  my hair missed my coconut oil.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Aug 1, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> dc'd with mop extreme moisture and pre-pooed with castor oil. my hair missed my coconut oil.


 
OT: LOL at your siggy.  Your hair is still pretty, tho'.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Aug 1, 2008)

thank you.  i love your hair too, especially the color.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 1, 2008)

DC'd in my cornrows with luistrasilk olive oil cholesterol. it was surprisingly easy. second one this week, after going on hiatus for 2 or 3 weeks. i'll probably do one on sunday again.


----------



## Hairicome (Aug 1, 2008)

Im in although I'm late joining. I've been deep conditioning daily as part of my regimen due to the BIG CHOP on 7/26/2008


----------



## myronnie (Aug 1, 2008)

Deep conditioning with Lustrasilk Shea Butter+Coconut oil+Castor oil.

My hair is in need of extreme moisture...argh. It's been breaking a lot lot lot and tangling a lot too...I think i'm gonna keep the conditioner on for like 5 hours 
My hair is uber thick though. finally.


----------



## missnurselady (Aug 1, 2008)

pre poo'd w/amla and brahmi oil, washed with garlic poo, dcd with aussie 3min miracle then pantene rn mask.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 1, 2008)

deep conditioned yesterday with shescentits banana brulee conditioner. i like it, next time i will use it with heat because this time i just let it sit under a cap for an hour. rinsed with shescentits avocado conditioner today and will deep condition tomorrow after i baggy with ojon rt tonight. tomorrow i will deep condition with biolage hydrating balm.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Aug 2, 2008)

Deep treated for 15 minutes with Dumb Blonde reconstructor with heat. My hair really needed it cause it just sucked everything right up. After I rinsed that out I deep treated again for 40 minutes with Sensitive By Nature's Extreme Moisture Conditioner with a bit of salt added. My hair felt very nice; soft and detangled.  I washed out and then rollerset afterwards.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Aug 2, 2008)

DC'd and steamed my hair Thursday night with La Bomba.


----------



## MonaLisa (Aug 2, 2008)

*Checking in for the week...*

*Overnight conditioned with Elucence mb and oil*
*pood with elucence clarifying poo followed by coconut and amla poo bar*
*deep condtioned under plastic cap (while doing stuff) with shescentit's fortifying mask (I like this)*
*rinsed, followed up with a mix of pantene rn mask and shescentit banana brulee conditioner*
*rinse, leave in some elucence mb*
*seal with oil and seyani butter*
*airdry*
*I may do a midweek cw, dependent on schedule*.


----------



## monikr (Aug 2, 2008)

haven't checked in for a while, but currently DCing with pantene r&n mask while packing. it's been on for a few hours, so I'll probably rinse it out and rollerset tonight.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I did the coconut and honey (since I have not one bottle of conditioner). Unfortunately in the middle of apply the mixture I was called in to do a temp job, so I had to wash it out after 15 minutes with no heat. I am going to try again on Tuesday. I borrowed some more of my mother's ojon and ran that through my hair as well.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 2, 2008)

Tishee, my slow self is just noticing that you've been using Hydratherma products!  How do you like the dc? Is it moisturizing? Have you tried any of the other stuff? I want that WHOLE line!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Aug 2, 2008)

Dc'd with Kenra MC mixed with the Kenra nourishing masque for aprrox 20 minutes with heat. I could have went longer but its hard to keep my ankle in a reclined elevated postion while Im trying to DCerplexed


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 2, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Tishee, my slow self is just noticing that you've been using Hydratherma products!  How do you like the dc? Is it moisturizing? Have you tried any of the other stuff? I want that WHOLE line!




hey there sweetie,

I only used it once and did not really care for it. My hair did not feel moisturized but rather coated for some reason. I have actually been trying to sell the sampler set that I have on the exchange forum but no takers .


----------



## joyandfaith (Aug 4, 2008)

On Saturday morning I DC'd with Shikakai oil and Silicon Mix.  I sat under my heating cap for 20 min. Hair was so soft afterward.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Aug 4, 2008)

dc'd with mop reconstructor for about an hour.


----------



## sevetlana (Aug 4, 2008)

Let me see I have not checked in two weeks? Dunno?  I have been on track though twice a week like clock work. The thing is I want to put in braids. 

Can some one point me the right direction as to how you deep condition in braids? 
TIA


----------



## trinimonpeaches (Aug 4, 2008)

I deep c0onditioend my hair saturday night..turned out great!!


----------



## Tarae (Aug 4, 2008)

I used Giovanni Smooth as Silk on Friday.  I really liked it.  I had a small bottle and I think I'll repurchase.  I had no problem getting through my new growth.
Sunday I used a mix of Pantene Mask and Silicon Mix.  It was much easier to deal with my new growth and tangled hair after a messy braidout.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 4, 2008)

i deep conditioned with biolage hydrating balm and all i can say is . it is better than the joico balm imo. the joico did nothing for me but this made my hair sooooooo moist and i didnt even use heat.


----------



## Ganjababy (Aug 4, 2008)

DC with Heavy cream


----------



## mistee11 (Aug 4, 2008)

D/Cd Saturday nite with the following:

_1 ripe avocado, 
a few tbls of mayo_
_2 tsps of olive oil w/basil_
_1 tsp of sea salt_
_1 tsp. of lime juice_
_3 tsps. of coconut oil_
_1/2 c of milk_

I'm trying to find something to help me manage my ng (7 wks post a/o this Wed.).  I guess I'm going to have to get my hair braided or weave sew-in this week.  I can't keep fighting the naps.


----------



## joyandfaith (Aug 4, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> dc'd with mop reconstructor for about an hour.



I just had to let you know that your hair is gorgeous!!!  I'm hoping to be APL by September, and if it looks anything close to that I'll be doing backflips


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Aug 4, 2008)

DC'd Sunday with cholesterol and honeyquat.


----------



## sjohnson71103 (Aug 4, 2008)

Okay Ladies!
I know that I have been on hiatus...sorry life has been busy. I am on my way to DC tonight. I am not sure with what, I need to see what I have. I currently have micros in my hair ao I will have to dilute whatever it is.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 4, 2008)

Is it still to late to join? I 've been deep conditioner almost every other day, since about April.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Aug 4, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> I just had to let you know that your hair is gorgeous!!!  I'm hoping to be APL by September, and if it looks anything close to that I'll be doing backflips


 
thank you. i love your waves.  i think my cousin is your hair sister.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Aug 4, 2008)

Checkin in. I am currently d/c-ing with Roux Mendex. I am going to leave this in my hair for 1 hour and 15 minutes or so.


----------



## missnurselady (Aug 5, 2008)

dcd last night w/ biolage olive oil deep conditioner


----------



## tiffers (Aug 5, 2008)

Pood with Jojoba & Hemp Conditioning Shampoo

Quick conditioned with Porosity Control 

Dc'ing now (w/o heat) with Scorpian's Deep Conditioning Coconut Mask mixed with a little salt. I'll leave it on for a few hours


----------



## chebaby (Aug 5, 2008)

i want to deep condition my hair soooooo bad but i wont have time until this sunday. but when i do i will wash with paul mitchell tea trea and deep condition with keracare humecto.


----------



## Blessed2bless (Aug 5, 2008)

Very lazy this last week dc'd with ORS on Thursday.... missed my Sunday dc...Will mc and dc on Thursday....


----------



## LovinLocks (Aug 6, 2008)

DC'd last night with Cathy Howse's deep conditioner and a monoi conditioner I received from a product swap.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Aug 6, 2008)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Dc'd with Kenra MC mixed with the Kenra nourishing masque for aprrox 20 minutes with heat. I could have went longer but its hard to keep my ankle in a reclined elevated postion while Im trying to DCerplexed


 did the same thing just now... except Im going to leave it in over night because its too late to rinse out and I dont feel like taking off this ace bandage. Im shooting for 3 times a week


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 6, 2008)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> did the same thing just now... except Im going to leave it in over night because its too late to rinse out and I dont feel like taking off this ace bandage. Im shooting for 3 times a week


i have a cast on and i got my hair cornrowed so i can DC in them. i just put it in, chill out, then when i am ready to rinse i head over to the sink and lean over...

speaking of which i meant to DC, take em out and put in twists today but didnt get around to it. i guess i wil do it tomorrow but i cant decide all of a sudden between kenra mc and porosity control...maybe i will just do the kenra with a dash of PC in it. never tried it before even though i bought it for my mom.


----------



## bbdgirl (Aug 6, 2008)

Update...I DC with Profectiv growth masque and bioFusionultra hydrating mask. for 30 minutes with heat, rinsed
washed with WEN Fig (really good stuff)
airdried with HE LTR leave in and Sebastians potion #9


----------



## misscrandol (Aug 6, 2008)

I would like to join. I am new to this site. First things first. Can somebody please recommend some good deep conditioners? I really would appreciate it


----------



## chebaby (Aug 6, 2008)

misscrandol said:


> I would like to join. I am new to this site. First things first. Can somebody please recommend some good deep conditioners? I really would appreciate it


 keracare humecto (love it)
fekkai shea butter hair mask (love it)
kenra (i hate it but others love it)
biolage hydrating balm
and anything mizani


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi to all challengers and welcome, welcome, welcome to all new challengers - you have all just been added to the challenge.


----------



## MonaLisa (Aug 6, 2008)

_*waving at Aggie furiously*__*
Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Aggggggggggggggggggggggieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....*_

*_for the love of all...can someone please tell me how to find the smilies....*_


----------



## TexturedTresses (Aug 6, 2008)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> did the same thing just now... except Im going to leave it in over night because its too late to rinse out and I dont feel like taking off this ace bandage. Im shooting for 3 times a week


 
I really love your hair.  Where can I get your regimen.  My little cousin has similar hair to your and I take care of her hair.


Never mind, I'm STALKING your fotki.  lol.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*waving at Aggie furiously*_
> _*Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Aggggggggggggggggggggggieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....*_
> 
> *_for the love of all...can someone please tell me how to find the smilies....*_


 
, Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Mona Gurrrrrrlllll I feel like I have been gone for soooooo long and it's good to be back and posting again, needless to say - I miss ya'll  so much. My neice's wedding in Canada was beautiful but mannnnn am I dog-tired from all the activities and eating. I think I may have to go on a diet or a fast for a few days to get my healthier eating habits back on track.

Oh I like the new changes on the board. I was quite surprised when I logged on and didn't see my original page setup. I was like what da??? , then I realized that these were the changes we were waiting for for months. 

Anyhoo, I noticed that if you are using the "quick reply" button to post, you would have to press the go "advance button" for the smilies to show up.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 6, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Hi to all challengers and welcome, welcome, welcome to all new challengers - you have all just been added to the challenge.


 Thanks  I have always been amazed by how you all can keep up with everyone in a challenge and sign up newcomers!


----------



## mistee11 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Ladies, 

Checking in -- Deep conditioned with Pantene R/N Intensive Moisturizer and added Biominoil and Kemi-Oyl.  As I am 7 weeks post today my very bushy ng is loving all this moisturizing!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Aug 6, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> I really love your hair. Where can I get your regimen. My little cousin has similar hair to your and I take care of her hair.
> 
> 
> Never mind, I'm STALKING your fotki. lol.


 thanks! yeah my regi is in my fotki...Im trying to combat the dryness. The extra deep conditioning seems to help

ur hair is grogeous. it reminds me of reneice's clients with the smoothness and the shine


----------



## TexturedTresses (Aug 6, 2008)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> thanks! yeah my regi is in my fotki...Im trying to combat the dryness. The extra deep conditioning seems to help
> 
> ur hair is grogeous. it reminds me of reneice's clients with the smoothness and the shine


 
thank you.


----------



## MonaLisa (Aug 7, 2008)

_*Thank you Agggggggggie!!!

Welcome back!  Thread wasn't the same without you*_


----------



## trinigal27 (Aug 7, 2008)

I know it has been a while, so just checking in. Have to confess, was on vacation for a week and did not get the chance to deep condition, it was just wash and go, now am back and everything is back on track. Did a protein treatment on Sunday and deep conditioned on Tuesday.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 7, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Hi to all challengers and welcome, welcome, welcome to all new challengers - you have all just been added to the challenge.



WELCOME BACK AGGIE!!!!!  Glad you had a good time on vacation!! 

I've been slacking, myself. I DC'd over the weekend, and that's been about it - traveling puts such a damper on my hair care.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Aug 7, 2008)

Hope everyone is doing Well!
Remember - I did not join the challenge - Becasue this is what I do....


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Aug 7, 2008)

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Aggie!   Welcome back chica, you were missed!  

I did an overnite DC w/ Kenra+castor oil... my hair feels very nice.


----------



## joyandfaith (Aug 7, 2008)

DC'd this morning with Alter Ego Garlic Condish and sat under a heating cap for 20 min


----------



## LivingDoll (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello ladies. I have fallen off for a few weeks because I've been wearing my hair out (went to the dominicans). Needless to say, it's time to get back on board. I've just purchased some Wen by Chaz Dean and I'll be DCing with that tonight.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 7, 2008)

Welcome back Aggie!!! We missed you!!!  

I was supposed to wash and dc today, but I'm just too tired and lazy 

I'll drag myself outta bed and do it tomorrow morning


----------



## Aggie (Aug 7, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Thank you Agggggggggie!!!*_
> 
> _*Welcome back! Thread wasn't the same without you*_


 


JustKiya said:


> WELCOME BACK AGGIE!!!!!  Glad you had a good time on vacation!!
> 
> I've been slacking, myself. I DC'd over the weekend, and that's been about it - traveling puts such a damper on my hair care.


 


kels823 said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Aggie!  Welcome back chica, you were missed!
> 
> I did an overnite DC w/ Kenra+castor oil... my hair feels very nice.


 


tiffers said:


> Welcome back Aggie!!! We missed you!!!
> 
> I was supposed to wash and dc today, but I'm just too tired and lazy
> 
> I'll drag myself outta bed and do it tomorrow morning


 
Thanks everyone for the welcome back and it's good to be back home and back to taking good care of my hair. Canada's dry air was drying out my hair really badly and it was breaking off in clumps as a result. Now I have to fight hard to keep what I have left. I had nose bleeds and my lips peeled badly because of the dry air too. I also had to lotion up several times a day to keep my skin hydrated as well. It was rough on me over there especially coming from a very humid country like the Bahamas where the air is filled with lots of moisture. I will prepare myself a lot better for my next trip.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 7, 2008)

Oneya said:


> Thanks  I have always been amazed by how you all can keep up with everyone in a challenge and sign up newcomers!


 
I'm really lovin' your siggy pic Oneya. Just beautiful.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 7, 2008)

i deep conditioned this morning with a mix of fekkai shea butter hair mask, coconut oil and honey.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 7, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Thanks everyone for the welcome back and it's good to be back home and back to taking good care of my hair. *Canada's dry air was drying out my hair really badly and it was breaking off in clumps as a result. Now I have to fight hard to keep what I have left. I had nose bleeds and my lips peeled badly because of the dry air too. I also had to lotion up several times a day to keep my skin hydrated as well.* It was rough on me over there especially coming from a very humid country like the Bahamas where the air is filled with lots of moisture. I will prepare myself a lot better for my next trip.



  Sounds like a nightmare!!!

Glad you're back home. Time to pamper yourself


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 7, 2008)

aggieeeee! welcome back!  it just wasnt the same without you...hope you had fun despite the dry air. climate/humidity changes are always killer.

i am DCing tonight...didnt get around to it yesterday like i thought i would, ended up going to the ER instead, but now that i'm back on track with my *health* i can get everything else back in order as well.  a good DC, and maybe a face mask and fresh coat of nail polish, is a nice way to melt away some stress and pamper myself.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 7, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Sounds like a nightmare!!!
> 
> Glad you're back home. Time to pamper yourself


 
It sure was and yes it's time to return to pampering myself. Praise the Lord!!!



lilsparkle825 said:


> aggieeeee! welcome back!  it just wasnt the same without you...hope you had fun despite the dry air. climate/humidity changes are always killer.
> 
> i am DCing tonight...didnt get around to it yesterday like i thought i would, ended up going to the ER instead, but now that i'm back on track with my *health* i can get everything else back in order as well. a good DC, and maybe a face mask and fresh coat of nail polish, is a nice way to melt away some stress and pamper myself.


 
Thanks lilsparkle and yes I did actually have fun but I was really home sick by the 5th day over there. 

A Big Muah to all of you, my lovely sistas. I can't thank you enough for all the support you give me and others.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello All,

I don't post often so I hope I did this right. I would love to join this challenge. I have been doing this on my own without knowing about this challenge. 

Last Relaxer - 7/24/08 - Elucence No-Lye 
Deep Conditioners that I use for prepoo (overnight) - Phytospecific Milky Reconstructurer  , jojoba oil (mix with conditioner-sometimes), Nexxus Humectress, Paul Mitchell Super Strong Treatment, Nexxus Keraphix, Ellin LaVar, AO GPB, AO Blue Algae (Just got the AO and used the GPB once - pretty good stuff) and Dark and Lovely Dry Hair Healer (my cheapie) 

When I shampoo out - I use a light conditioner like Nexxus Ensure or Paul Mitchell Extra Body Rinse 

I will have some picture as soon as I figure out how to do it   


SQZBLY1969


----------



## Aggie (Aug 7, 2008)

sqzbly1969 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I don't post often so I hope I did this right. I would love to join this challenge. I have been doing this on my own without knowing about this challenge.
> 
> ...


 
Hi sqzbly1969 and welcome to the challenge. I will add you in right now. I see you have some really great products here and most of them looks like they are protein based. Be careful with DCing with too much protein, they will harden your hair over time and cause severe breakage. Use more of the humectress for sure I know is moisturizing, but the others I am not too sure of as I haven't heard of them like Ellin Lavar, AO Blue Algae, and Dark & Lovely dry hair healer. I don't know what ingredients are in those ones. Anyway, happy hair growing, we're glad to have you join.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Aug 7, 2008)

i didn't get to dc tonight but i will tomorrow after work.


----------



## iaec06 (Aug 8, 2008)

hey aggie I too miss my Bahamas environment. it is terrible here in the QC and  I hope to be visiting  very soon for the christmas if I can find 4 cheap tickets . 
BTW I love this thread I read the entire thread ( over a few days) and I will join after my relaxer which will be in the morning I am 14 weeks post.  I will join the challenge next week , but I will only do it 2x per week because I go to salon and get roller set and DC there aswell every week.


----------



## SweetMarshCrystal (Aug 8, 2008)

Count me in too!!! ;D


----------



## Aggie (Aug 8, 2008)

iaec06 said:


> hey aggie I too miss my Bahamas environment. it is terrible here in the QC and I hope to be visiting very soon for the christmas if I can find 4 cheap tickets .
> BTW I love this thread I read the entire thread ( over a few days) and I will join after my relaxer which will be in the morning I am 14 weeks post. I will join the challenge next week , but I will only do it 2x per week because I go to salon and get roller set and DC there aswell every week.


 
Oooh goodie, you are so welcome to join us Tasha. I will go ahead and add you in now seeing that you will start the challenge in the morning, okay? By the way, DCing twice a week is fine.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 8, 2008)

SweetMarshCrystal said:


> Count me in too!!! ;D


 
Hi SMC, welcome to the challenge as well. Have lots of fun with it. I will add you now as well.


----------



## 25Nona (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

It's been a while since my last check in, but I am faithfully still washing and DCing 2 times a week.  I switched my poos to herbal poos, Indian powder tea rinses or shampoo bars and that has been working out so far.  I DC'd on Tuesday using Lanza Moisture treatment, and I'm not sure what I did but it left my hair feeling really coated so I ended up washing and DCing again tonight.  Before I deep conditioned I did a clarifying shampoo to rid the greasy feeling, then washed with Earthy Delight herbal shampoo, after that I conditioned with Sedal Ceramidas Treatment concoction mixed with SitriNillah Deep Conditioning Masque and a pinch of salt and I'm sitting under the dryer now, but just for handling it to rollerset my hair feels much better.


----------



## trinimonpeaches (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello ladies,

I deep conditioned my hair last night with ORS hair mayo then applyed my leave in and air dry my hair feels great.


----------



## cecilie (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello everybody , just to say that I will not updated in the middle of the month because I wear a sew in weave until end of september . 
I wear human hair so I can do my regimen without any problem and my fake hair are also very soft after each deep co ...


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow Aggie, I'm so sorry about your dry skin/hair situation...   Please take care of yourself.. the envoirment can be no joke sometimes. 

DC'd last nite on dry hair w/ a Kenra MC/Salt/Castor Oil mixture under the dryer for 30 mins.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Aug 8, 2008)

DC'd overnight with Silicon Mix.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 8, 2008)

i deep conditioned my hair over night with shescentit banana brulee conditioner last night and i cant keep my hands otta my hair.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 8, 2008)

Pre pood for a few hours with Jehan Pre Poo Oil

Shampood with Jason's Sea Kelp Conditoner

Dc'd for an hour w/heat with Babassu Butter conditioner mixed with Porosity Control

Used Banana Brulee as a leave in and sealed with Fantasia IC Olive Oil Serum

My hair is soooooooooooooooooooo soft


----------



## Aggie (Aug 8, 2008)

kels823 said:


> Wow Aggie, I'm so sorry about your dry skin/hair situation...  Please take care of yourself.. the envoirment can be no joke sometimes.
> 
> DC'd last nite on dry hair w/ a Kenra MC/Salt/Castor Oil mixture under the dryer for 30 mins.


 
Thanks Kels for your concern  and yes I will definitely nurse my hair and skin back to health over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Lavendar (Aug 8, 2008)

Last D/C was Wednesday.  Needed something extra since my hair has been really dry lately from working out.  AO GPB, Honeysuckle Rose, Grapeseed oil, and SAA on dry hair with heat for a couple of hours did the trick.


----------



## Blessed2bless (Aug 8, 2008)

Dc'd overnite w/ORS.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 8, 2008)

i am currently prepooing with this old bottle of pantene R&N intensive moisturizing conditioner...i know i will shampoo after this but i am still contemplating whether i want to break out the hood dryer for a DC with kenra mc & heat. it would be a welcome treat since i had these cornrows in for about 2 weeks but its soooo hot! 

still going back and forth between rollersetting, banding then flatironing, or just doing good old two strand twists. UGH i wish i were still stuck in a style rut.


----------



## MonaLisa (Aug 8, 2008)

_*Doing an overnight mix of Elucence, Vatika, Palm and Caribbean Coconut Oil.*_

_*Will follow up with Deep Conditioning mix of Banana Brulee and Pantene RN Mask then do follow up rinse with Elucence.*_


----------



## MonaLisa (Aug 8, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Thanks everyone for the welcome back and it's good to be back home and back to taking good care of my hair. *Canada's dry air was drying out my hair really badly and it was breaking off in clumps as a result. Now I have to fight hard to keep what I have left.* I had nose bleeds and my lips peeled badly because of the dry air too. I also had to lotion up several times a day to keep my skin hydrated as well. It was rough on me over there especially coming from a very humid country like the Bahamas where the air is filled with lots of moisture. I will prepare myself a lot better for my next trip.


 
  

 

_*It will get better...*_


----------



## Mandy4610 (Aug 9, 2008)

After two weeks of braids, I finally did some Dcing. I am in the dryer as I type. I think my hair is enjoying the moisture I am giving it now.


----------



## myronnie (Aug 9, 2008)

Shampooed with Honey Butter (wow! nice) and Avocado Oats Shea shampoos. Deep conditioning with Lustrasilk Shea Cholesterol mixed with Hempseed butter,avocado oil,and castor oil


----------



## TexturedTresses (Aug 9, 2008)

i pre-pooed over night with avocado, banana, an egg, palm oil, coconut oil.  i dc'd with mop extreme moisture.  i'm rollersetting now and waiting for the results.


----------



## clever (Aug 9, 2008)

Dc'd last night with moisture works dor 30 minutes


----------



## SoSweet08 (Aug 9, 2008)

I pre-poo with egg and evoo, used kc, and dc with humecto. My hair loved this. It is defintely a keeper for me. It's so soft and moisturized.

I just need to find another dc because kc is too exspensive to be using it more then once a week.


----------



## Babygurl (Aug 9, 2008)

I just wanted to stop by this thread after not posting for many months, Im so proud that there is FINALLY a challenge using methods that focus on pure hard work and consistency (the way I had to do it), as opposed to magic potions/vitamins, etc. My hat is off to all of you ladies and I wish you all long, beautiful flowing hair.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 9, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> After two weeks of braids, I finally did some Dcing. I am in the dryer as I type. I think my hair is enjoying the moisture I am giving it now.


Dang Mandy, your hair is looking fantastic honey. Keep it up.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Aug 9, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Dang Mandy, your hair is looking fantastic honey. Keep it up.


Aggie, you are too sweet


----------



## joyandfaith (Aug 9, 2008)

Whoa! You are doing it Mandy! Go ahead!

I DC'd with Miss Keys 10 en 1. With a heating cap for 30 min, then let it sit for a couple of hours.  I used the Denman brush to detangle in the shower and now its like butter.  I love that Denman but the amount of hair that comes out sure does scare me


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 9, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> i am currently prepooing with this old bottle of pantene R&N intensive moisturizing conditioner...i know i will shampoo after this but i am still contemplating whether i want to break out the hood dryer for a DC with kenra mc & heat. it would be a welcome treat since i had these cornrows in for about 2 weeks but its soooo hot!
> 
> still going back and forth between rollersetting, banding then flatironing, or just doing good old two strand twists. UGH i wish i were still stuck in a style rut.


update: i didnt DC with the kenra cause i ended up spending an hour and a half under the dryer with my magnetic rollers in. yay, my first rollerset!

...you guys probably wont see me for a week now, cause i am ENJOYING my hair...lol


----------



## Mandy4610 (Aug 10, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> Whoa! You are doing it Mandy! Go ahead!
> 
> I DC'd with Miss Keys 10 en 1. With a heating cap for 30 min, then let it sit for a couple of hours.  I used the Denman brush to detangle in the shower and now its like butter.  I love that Denman but the amount of hair that comes out sure does scare me


Too sweet Thank you, thank you. The compliments mean a lot to me.


----------



## 25Nona (Aug 10, 2008)

Washed tonight with Alma and Shikakai tea, been DCing for the past hour with my Sedal Ceramidas treatment concoction mixed with Joico moisture condish, a pinch of salt and Vatika oil without heat.  My plan is to rinse this out use a little Posity control, roller set and airdry.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 10, 2008)

I deep conditioned today with Biolage Fortifying Conditioner mixed with some SAA, Biolage conditioning balm and fortetherapie cera repair treatment. The mixture is still in my hair and I'm about to wash it out right now. I'll see how it turned out.

ETA:  Okay my hair turned out  just okay but I think it's because I am 9 weeks post relaxer and it's still dry, and my new gorwth is pretty thick right now so I think I will relax it Monday of next week when I am at 10 weeks post. My hair still feels pretty dry though so I'll concentrate on keeping it moisturized daily, slide in about 2 additional deep conditioning treatments and clarify it 3 days before the actual relaxer. 

I will be self-relaxing with Design Essentials regular lye because it doesn't give me bone-straight results which I'm trying to avoid in any case. This will be my 3rd self-relaxer since I started this hair growing journey and I'm still excited about doing it.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 10, 2008)

This past Wednesday I deep condition with ORS Rep.Pak. Will do it again This Wednesday comming up.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 10, 2008)

Babygurl said:


> I just wanted to stop by this thread after not posting for many months, Im so proud that there is FINALLY a challenge using methods that focus on pure hard work and consistency (the way I had to do it), as opposed to magic potions/vitamins, etc. My hat is off to all of you ladies and I wish you all long, beautiful flowing hair.


 
Thank you so much babygurl for stopping by. Your hair really does look awesome and do I see that your hard work has certainly paid off.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Aug 10, 2008)

Okay I DC/Pre Poo with AO Blue Green Algae Hair Mask - washed with Nexxus Therappe shampoo then used AO GPB (left on for about 3 minutes) - This is 1st time I did this combination and my hair is has a lot of body/volume. 

I have relaxed 3b or 3c hair that is very fine.  I rollerset my hair with Lottabody. I dilute it a light sky blue and sometimes I just set my hair with plain water and use smaller rollers

When I get this picture thingee down - I will post a pic 


sqzbly1969


----------



## MonaLisa (Aug 10, 2008)

_*Okay, I need to update my deep conditioning for the weekend...cause I wound up doing all weekend...*_

_*rewind*_

_*Friday, overnight conditioned with Elucence MB with Cocosta, Vatika, Coconut and Palm Oils.

Rinsed out and airdried.

Saturday, overnight conditioned with Banana Brulee, Pantene R&N Mask and Aveda Brilliant, topped off with cocosta and monoi oil mix on ends.

Sunday, rinsed out.  Did two minutes with AVEDA Damage Remedy.  Then had to have another session with just Pantene R&N Mask, NTM DDC and HE Dangerously Straight.

8 weeks post hair feels so much better after Sunday's final session.  Leaving alone until Friday entering the 9 week mark...*_


----------



## youwillrise (Aug 10, 2008)

i've been really slacking on my deep conditioning lately

 i had lost a lot of moisture and had problems retaining it.
 dry, brittle hair...blaaaaaah

 i did a dc with kenra mc (mixed with castor oil and Nature's Baby Vanilla-Tangerine Conditioner & Detangler - which i diluted with water before)

 and then i rinsed and added a little more of the conditioner mix in sections and i'm sort of "baggying" it in right now...i'll leave this in. 

 my hair felt really good after rinsing...and hopefully after it's dry it'll still feel good.

 i've gotten really lazy about this stuff

 i'm going to put some twists in my hair


----------



## shae101s (Aug 10, 2008)

Count me in!!


----------



## EOAA (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorry i have not been posting....but i have been DCing but only 1x a week....however im back to 2x a week starting tonight....just DCed w/ pantene R/N mask for 1 hour w/ plastic cap.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 10, 2008)

runrunrunner said:


> i've been really slacking on my deep conditioning lately
> 
> i had lost a lot of moisture and had problems retaining it.
> dry, brittle hair...blaaaaaah
> ...


 
Welcome back runrunrunner, your presence was missed.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 10, 2008)

sqzbly1969 said:


> Okay I DC/Pre Poo with AO Blue Green Algae Hair Mask - washed with Nexxus Therappe shampoo then used AO GPB (left on for about 3 minutes) - This is 1st time I did this combination and my hair is has a lot of body/volume.
> 
> I have relaxed 3b or 3c hair that is very fine. I rollerset my hair with Lottabody. I dilute it a light sky blue and sometimes I just set my hair with plain water and use smaller rollers
> 
> ...


 
Okay sqzbly1969. Do you have a fotki that we can view instead?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 10, 2008)

shae101s said:


> Count me in!!


 
Welcome to the challenge shae101s.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 10, 2008)

EyesOfAnAngel said:


> Sorry i have not been posting....but i have been DCing but only 1x a week....however im back to 2x a week starting tonight....just DCed w/ pantene R/N mask for 1 hour w/ plastic cap.


 
Welcome back to you too EyesOfAnAngel.


----------



## jerseyjill (Aug 10, 2008)

Forgot to check in - I deep conditioned on Friday with Creme of Nature conditioner. I didnt like it as much as the ORS olive oil paks. My hair felt dry afte ward. Had to do a conditioning wash yesterday. 
I'm seven weeks post relaxer and about to start braiding up. Usually I get box braids with human hair. But I am going to try some cornrows for about a month - with synthetic hair. I'm concerned that the dc effect will be minimal if my hair is protected with the synthetic hair which isnt as forgiving or absorbant as human hair.
anybody with synthetic hair extensions that dc?


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Aug 10, 2008)

DC'd overnight with Pantene R/N Mask.


----------



## EOAA (Aug 10, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Welcome back to you too EyesOfAnAngel.


 

Double thanks AGGIE....


----------



## trinimonpeaches (Aug 11, 2008)

I deep conditioned my hair last night with H20 Moisture conditioner and my hair was a bit dry and it came out nice followed up with ORS oilive oil leave in and air dry.


----------



## missnurselady (Aug 11, 2008)

Dc'd overnight on dry hair with Pantene RN mask, covered w/ oil this morning added Loreal vive color treated mask to ends(they look a little parched). Will rinse soon. Im going to attempt to do my own kinky twist today wish me luck


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 11, 2008)

dcw with pantene relaxed and natural breakage defense mask spiked with efa oils.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 11, 2008)

jerseyjill said:


> Forgot to check in - I deep conditioned on Friday with Creme of Nature conditioner. I didnt like it as much as the ORS olive oil paks. My hair felt dry afte ward. Had to do a conditioning wash yesterday.
> I'm seven weeks post relaxer and about to start braiding up. Usually I get box braids with human hair. But I am going to try some cornrows for about a month - with synthetic hair. I'm concerned that the dc effect will be minimal if my hair is protected with the synthetic hair which isnt as forgiving or absorbant as human hair.
> *anybody with synthetic hair extensions that dc?[/*quote]
> 
> Hmmm, I don't think this is a good idea if the extension is a weave. If it is braids then the answer is yes you can DC with them. Just use diluted poo and conditioner to saturate the hair okay? Sorry to hear about the CON conditioner. My hair loves that conditioner.


----------



## sky035 (Aug 11, 2008)

Back from vacation ...will be DCing later this week and will post.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Aug 12, 2008)

DCed with diluted ORS replenishing conditioner for 20 minutes with heat. My braids feel so soft!


----------



## Ganjababy (Aug 12, 2008)

Deep conditioned wtih ORS Sunday


----------



## iaec06 (Aug 12, 2008)

DC with silicon mix, and unrefined coconut oil last night.


----------



## PrettyBlackHair (Aug 12, 2008)

i just tried jason biotin conditioner and my hair feels really good!! not sure if it was my fantasia ic serum + chi silk infusion but i always use those after i wash so it must be the conditioner  and it smells like mints


----------



## Aggie (Aug 12, 2008)

iaec06 said:


> DC with silicon mix, and unrefined coconut oil last night.


 
ooooh this sounds like a really nice mix Tasha.



PrettyBlackHair said:


> i just tried jason biotin conditioner and my hair feels really good!! not sure if it was my fantasia ic serum + chi silk infusion but i always use those after i wash so it must be the conditioner  and it smells like mints


 
I bought this conditioner so looks like it's time to pull it out and start using. Thanks for the review PBH.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Aug 13, 2008)

Another overnight DC w/ Kenra MC...


----------



## cecilie (Aug 13, 2008)

I DC every 5 or 6 days with suave and NTM daily deep conditionner with heat but sometimes without heat when I can't seat under my dryer ....


----------



## myronnie (Aug 13, 2008)

Deep conditioning with Hollywood Beauty Olive Oil Cholesterol mixed with Shea butter, Castor oil, Coconut oil, and Avocadooil


----------



## joyandfaith (Aug 13, 2008)

Did a quick DC this morning (20 minutes under cap, no heat) with Alter Ego Garlic Treatment and Silicon Mix.   Hope that was long enough to actually do some good. Hair feel pretty soft though.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Aug 13, 2008)

sqzbly1969 said:


> Okay I DC/Pre Poo with AO Blue Green Algae Hair Mask - washed with Nexxus Therappe shampoo then used AO GPB (left on for about 3 minutes) - This is 1st time I did this combination and my hair is has a lot of body/volume.
> 
> I have relaxed 3b or 3c hair that is very fine.  I rollerset my hair with Lottabody. I dilute it a light sky blue and sometimes I just set my hair with plain water and use smaller rollers
> 
> ...


----------



## youwillrise (Aug 13, 2008)

just dc'ed in twists
 for nearly 2 hours

 my regular old kenra mc stuff.


----------



## SoSweet08 (Aug 13, 2008)

OKay where did I leave off....

Hmm...Sometime at the beginning of the week I DC'd with keracare. Then the next day I dc'd with ORS Pak. I didn't like how my hair came out time. I believe I should have clarified. 

Today I washed and dc'd with all alter ego products.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Aug 14, 2008)

kenra mc for 30 mins


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 14, 2008)

I DC ORS Rep. Pak 4 hours!


----------



## trinimonpeaches (Aug 14, 2008)

This is sooooooooo good. I deep conditioned my hair last night with Lekair cholesterol and followed up with Tressmae conditioner and my hair is soft and mangeable I did my first braid out will post some pictures later tonight it is excellent and I love it..


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 14, 2008)

I DC'd last night with my usual mix, plus a bit of citric acid for chelating, and some NourishSpa as an add-in. I need to use the NS straight on my hair to see how I like it.....


----------



## iaec06 (Aug 14, 2008)

I dc last night with alter ego garlic treatment  . 
I am getting a weave this weekend and would like to know how to DC with it in. 
the hair is human hair. Thanks


----------



## Ganjababy (Aug 14, 2008)

Deep conditioned today with NTM amsk


----------



## MonaLisa (Aug 14, 2008)

_*Doing two hrs plus under plastic cap with a conditioner mix plus olive oil, honey and JBCO
Couldn't wait until the weekend to get some conditioning on...*_


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 15, 2008)

I think I'm going to do an overnight treatment with some NourishSpa. Or, maybe I'll use a Caramel Treatment. I don't know - I'm tired, so I might end up with a NourishSpa + Molasses + Honey + Salt Treatment, instead.  So sad that *that's* a 'simple' DC, for me!


----------



## sky035 (Aug 15, 2008)

DCed on Tuesday with Aveda Damage Remedy. I had it in for about 2 hours as I did chores around the house. I am due for another DC before Sunday, but this week is turning out to be much busier than I anticipated.


----------



## JOI (Aug 15, 2008)

Shampoo with La Bomba (dominican Product), Deep condition with Mizani Moisturefuse and Lady fior leave in conditioner. My Hair is loving these deep conditioning treatments. :yesyes:


----------



## joyandfaith (Aug 15, 2008)

DCing now with Dove Intense Therapy.  I've never used this before, so I hope I get positive results.


----------



## iaec06 (Aug 15, 2008)

dc this morning with ors pak under dryer for 45min. 
I am getting my weave today so I will only dc 1 per week .


----------



## LivingDoll (Aug 15, 2008)

Will DC tonight with CON Nourishing. I love WEN but it's so expensive I'm gonna try to stretch it by doing it ever other wash, like a cowash.


----------



## Hair4Care (Aug 15, 2008)

Count me in Aggie. I am sooo excited this will be my first big step in actually taking care of my hair. Could you believe it that I never use to do anything with my hair (except pink lotion and grease) btwn relaxers. Skimming through these forums have really opened my eyes. I just got a relaxer this Tues. after being natural for 3 years, so I'll be starting in DC in 7 days. DC with a dryer won't dry out the hair rght? I still hve to set up a fotki (getting lost all the time) and take photos, can't wait.


----------



## LivingDoll (Aug 15, 2008)

Hair4Care said:


> Count me in Aggie. I am sooo excited this will be my first big step in actually taking care of my hair. Could you believe it that I never use to do anything with my hair (except pink lotion and grease) btwn relaxers. Skimming through these forums have really opened my eyes. I just got a relaxer this Tues. after being natural for 3 years, so I'll be starting in DC in 7 days. DC with a dryer won't dry out the hair rght? I still hve to set up a fotki (getting lost all the time) and take photos, can't wait.


 
:welcome3:to the board!


----------



## Hair4Care (Aug 15, 2008)

ohhhhhh, thanks.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 15, 2008)

dcw w/Pantene breakage defense mask & avocado butter.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 15, 2008)

i forgot to update...i DC'd wednesday with kenra mc; 30 mins with heat then i sat around for another 3 hours before washing it out. i have never had this problem but i was standing under the showerhead rinsing it out and my hair still felt dry.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 15, 2008)

Hair4Care said:


> Count me in Aggie. I am sooo excited this will be my first big step in actually taking care of my hair. Could you believe it that I never use to do anything with my hair (except pink lotion and grease) btwn relaxers. Skimming through these forums have really opened my eyes. I just got a relaxer this Tues. after being natural for 3 years, so I'll be starting in DC in 7 days. DC with a dryer won't dry out the hair rght? I still hve to set up a fotki (getting lost all the time) and take photos, can't wait.


 
Welcome to the challenge, I'll add you in now.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 15, 2008)

I clarified my hair this afternoon and my new growth I see is out of control now so I will be relaxing it on this coming Sunday and I can't wait. I am doing an Aphogee 2 minute keratin reconstructor treatment now for about 15 minutes, then I'll be DCing with Alter Ego Garlic Treatment mixed with Salerm 21 wheat germ mask and Pantene R/N hair mask for 45 minutes afterwards.


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 15, 2008)

I did a DC for 30 minutes with dry hair, no heat. I used Aussie 3 minute moisture


----------



## Hair4Care (Aug 16, 2008)

I did my first ever DC today with Organics Hair Mayonanise for 30 min the I DC with Tresemme Remoisture Conditioner for an hour and I am now air drying.


----------



## Ganjababy (Aug 16, 2008)

deep conditioned my hair today with ORS


----------



## moonglowdiva (Aug 16, 2008)

I am dc-ing with Queen Helene Cholesterol Super. My check-in.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 16, 2008)

DC'd again yesterday in an attempt to get my hair back to normal. kenra mc and evoo, 30 min no heat.

ETA: i found out why that kenra mc/shea butter/honey/EVOO DC wasnt working out. my hair doesn't like butters!!! i discovered this after baggying overnight with shea butter the other night and waking up to dry hair. WTF, now i have half a thing of it left that i gotta figure out how to use up. that whipped shea butter/EVOO moisturizer i made worked a bit better so i think i'll try that again, or i'll give it to the sis. her hair loves that stuff.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Aug 17, 2008)

Dc's with kenra MC for 20 minutes with heat


----------



## sevetlana (Aug 17, 2008)

Deep conditioned yesterday after relaxer. ORS replenishing Pack.


----------



## MissTical (Aug 17, 2008)

DC'ing now... meant to do it overnight, but fell asleep. Started at 5 am, will rinse in a few hours.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 17, 2008)

DC'ing overnight with some Irish Moss, Molasses, and NourishSpa..... I need to get up and rinse it out in a second....


----------



## Mandy4610 (Aug 17, 2008)

Dced yesterday with Mizani Thermasmooth conditioner. Ladies...I gotta tell ya this stuff is great!!! And the the smell is yummy


----------



## Aggie (Aug 17, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> Dced yesterday with Mizani Thermasmooth conditioner. Ladies...I gotta tell ya this stuff is great!!! And the the smell is yummy


 
oooh thanks for the review Mandy. I saw that in a bss store here and wondered about it. I guess if it softened your natural hair so well, it should really turn my relaxed hair to butter, huh?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 17, 2008)

Update, I just relaxed my hair with some leftover Design Essential Relaxer I had. I had put a cap full of SAA and a teaspoon of coconut oil in it. I still have a half a tub of it still left over. I had bought the 4lb tub and I am now sharing it with my 10 year old niece. I really like this relaxer but I can't find it anymore. No matter, cause I'll be getting the Mizani Butter Blend entire relaxer system when this is finished anyway.

Anyhoo, I just finished deep conditioning my hair for a whole hour and a half with mizani moisturefuse conditioner. My hair is very soft and silky right now.

Just a side note: I had trimmed a 1/2 an inch off the bottom of my hair earlier in the week and I didn't know how to tell my megatek sistas about that. I know that we shouldn't be doing any kind of trimming before Sept 1st. Sorry ladies.


----------



## myronnie (Aug 17, 2008)

Chelated with Nexxus Aloe Rid then reconstructed with Aphogee 2 minute
Now I'm deepconditioning over night with Lustrasilk Shea mixed with honey, avocado butter, and camellia seed oil


----------



## Aggie (Aug 17, 2008)

myronnie said:


> Chelated with Nexxus Aloe Rid then reconstructed with Aphogee 2 minute
> Now I'm deepconditioning over night with *Lustrasilk Shea mixed with honey, avocado butter, and camellia seed oil*


 

Mmmm, this sounds delish myronnie. Let me know how it came out, okay?


----------



## Mandy4610 (Aug 17, 2008)

Aggie said:


> oooh thanks for the review Mandy. I saw that in a bss store here and wondered about it. I guess if it softened your natural hair so well, it should really turn my relaxed hair to butter, huh?


It sure will Aggie! I am not sure if it is meant to be a DC though b/c the instructions say to leave it on for 3-5 mins, but I used it as a DC and its all good!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 17, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> It sure will Aggie! I am not sure if it is meant to be a DC though b/c the instructions say to leave it on for 3-5 mins, but I used it as a DC and its all good!


 
How thick is it? Is it thick like mizani moisturefuse or kenra MC or keracare humecto? If it is, then you should be able to use it as a DC. I will look into this in the bss store when I go back, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## myronnie (Aug 17, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Mmmm, this sounds delish myronnie. Let me know how it came out, okay?


 Will do Aggie! I'll update tomorrow nightish!


----------



## TexturedTresses (Aug 18, 2008)

i deep conditioned with nexxus keraphix for ten minutes and then nexxus humectress for about 30 min. with heat and then about 30 min. more w/out.  i'm looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Aug 18, 2008)

Saturday w/ Kenra while jogging
Sunday w/ Kenra while jogging

Aggie - that 1/2 inch will be back in no time.   Don't even sweat it!


----------



## cecilie (Aug 18, 2008)

I DC one hour saturday with suave and " cream fraiche "
I will not post comparison pics because I have sew in .


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 18, 2008)

I don't know about the NourishSpa. I mean, it's not BAD, but it's not crazy impressive like I expected it to be. Reminds me, honestly, of one of the Suave Natural's cheapies, but with a higher price tag. *shrug* I've got plenty of it though, so maybe I'll find some sort of way to get it to show me it's full potential.


----------



## MzWill (Aug 18, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I haven't tried them yet but many many many of the ladies here have been raving about the Aubrey Organics White Camelia and Honeysuckle Rose conditioners. I have them on my wish list to purchase though. We don't have them here in the Bahamas so I will have to order them online from www.vitaminshoppe.com. I am also in need of some cone and petro-free deep conditioners just so I can mix them up a bit.


 

Hi Aggie,

i just ran across this challenge.  wish i had seen it months ago . i may have to join when a new one starts up.
also, since you're ordering the aubrey products online you may want to check out www.vitacost.com, prices are cheaper & shipping is pretty fast. i used to shop vitaminshoppe but started using vitacost after doing a price comparison online.


----------



## Hair4Care (Aug 18, 2008)

I've just finished rollerseting after DC'ing for 2hrs with Tresemme Remoisture Conditioner and doo grow stimulating growth oil and my hair feels ohh so silky. It is actually accidentally underprocessed virgin hair and it feels far better than when it was fully relaxed. I just hope it stays this way when it dries.

Can anyone recommend a good leave-in for underprocessed hair?


----------



## myronnie (Aug 18, 2008)

my review of my DC mix - Lustrasilk Shea+Camellia seed Oil+Avocado Butter+Honey
I left it in overnight and then rinsed it out in the morning. My hair was so EASY to detangle! Even my roots that have a lot of underprocessed hair! It softened my hair tremendously also  Lustrasilk has become my new staple moisturizing DC


----------



## Tarae (Aug 18, 2008)

I DC'd Saturday with a mix of Pantene R&N Mask and Silicon Mix.  I went a week with no DC, or anything really, because I planned to relax on Saturday but changed my mind.

My hair was a mess but after that DC (no heat for a/b 40 min and heat for a/b 30) there were hardly any tangles and my NG was no problem.  I'll never do the no mani thing again though.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 18, 2008)

deep conditioned friday night overnight with shescentit banana brulee and did the same again sunday night.
i love the banan brulee conditioner. i only got the 8oz and im running out so i think im going to order 2 16oz jars. is that too much


eta: im tripping. i forgot i deep conditioned saturday too. i hate kenra mc but i have to use it up, so on dry hair i mixed kenra mc with coconut oil and honey and left that on for 5 hours without heat and my hair was sooooooo silky and soft. i might invest in a liter kenra just to mix with some natural goodies because i need to keep my natural hair moisturized and my relaxed ends smooth and soft.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 18, 2008)

Tarae said:


> I DC'd Saturday with a mix of Pantene R&N Mask and Silicon Mix. I went a week with no DC, or anything really, because I planned to relax on Saturday but changed my mind.
> 
> My hair was a mess but after that DC (no heat for a/b 40 min and heat for a/b 30) there were hardly any tangles and my NG was no problem. *I'll never do the no mani thing again though*.


 
I tried that before and it was a big mess for me too. I don't know if it's because I'm relaxed. Tangles gone to bed. The only time I can do that is when I'm in braids or cornrows.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 18, 2008)

MzWill said:


> Hi Aggie,
> 
> i just ran across this challenge. wish i had seen it months ago . i may have to join when a new one starts up.
> also, since you're ordering the aubrey products online you may want to check out www.vitacost.com, prices are cheaper & shipping is pretty fast. i used to shop vitaminshoppe but started using vitacost after doing a price comparison online.


 
Oh crap, how could I forget about vitacost. I purchase most of my vitamins and some of my essential oils from that site and yes they do carry a anumber of other things I like. Thanks for the reminder. I noticed that they have Giovanni as well. I want me some Giovanni too.

BY the way, you could still join now and finish off the final quarter of the year strong with Dcing. Let me know if you want to join and I'll add you in, okay?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 18, 2008)

myronnie said:


> my review of my DC mix - Lustrasilk Shea+Camellia seed Oil+Avocado Butter+Honey
> I left it in overnight and then rinsed it out in the morning. My hair was so EASY to detangle! Even my roots that have a lot of underprocessed hair! It softened my hair tremendously also  Lustrasilk has become my new staple moisturizing DC


 
Thanks so much myronnie. I do see this here in the Bahamas and I liked the ingredients in the Shea something formula, I can't remember.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 18, 2008)

cecilie said:


> I DC one hour saturday with suave and " cream fraiche "
> I will not post comparison pics because I have sew in .


 
cecilie, you look like a body builder in your avatar, are you?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 18, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I don't know about the NourishSpa. I mean, it's not BAD, but it's not crazy impressive like I expected it to be. Reminds me, honestly, of one of the Suave Natural's cheapies, but with a higher price tag. *shrug* *I've got plenty of it though, so maybe I'll find some sort of way to get it to show me it's full potential.*


 

, this is too funny JK. You know you could just send it on down here to the Bahamas to a chick named Aggie


----------



## Paradox (Aug 18, 2008)

Honey suckle rose conditioner overnight...


----------



## sky035 (Aug 18, 2008)

DCed on Sunday with Redken Deep Fuel.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 18, 2008)

prepooed with garlic oil to try to get rid of the MT shedding. no luck.

i'll do a regular DC on wednesday.


----------



## silentdove13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Dump Question because I know it is on here already but can I deep condition with any conditioner because I am looking aty the time right now and it is too late to go out to the store and after reading how so many of you did a DC, I'm jealous and would like to do my first one.  Maybe I can try to hold out for tomorrow if I hurry up and go to bed.


----------



## 25Nona (Aug 18, 2008)

DC'd tonight with SitriNillah, Joico Moisture Recovery and a Sedal mix + a pinch of salt with heat for 1 hour, sitting under the dryer now with rollers.


----------



## Shalilac (Aug 18, 2008)

I've been slacking (dcing like twice a month) but I'm going to step back up to the plate! Trying to reach APL by Oct. So I'm dcing tonight with Cholesterol (sleeping in it as I always do). Here are my progress photos:


----------



## jerseyjill (Aug 19, 2008)

Today - aphogee hard protein and creme of nature moisturizing conditioner with plastic cap, will sit under dryer for 30 minutes and wear cap for the rest of the day.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Aug 19, 2008)

Deep Conditioned with Emergencee/washed out/Humectress Ellin LaVar Mix 

4 Weeks post relaxer- Elucence No Lye 

sqzbly1969


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Aug 20, 2008)

Last nite w/ Kenra MC for 1 hr minutes while working out


----------



## EOAA (Aug 20, 2008)

Dced this morning using Pantene mask....


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 20, 2008)

Going to DC tonight with NourishSpa & Salt.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 20, 2008)

I should have DC'ed tonight, my third night after my relaxer on Sunday but I am soooo weak and tired from this my tenth day on the Master Cleanse that I think I'll jst go crawl in my bed instead. Secondly my heater system burst and I only have cold water tonight ***shudders*** and I shrink from the thought of putting cold water on my head.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Aug 20, 2008)

I dc-ed last evening. I use Ion Effective Care Treatment and sat under the dryer for 15 minutes. I'm having problems. My hair is tangled and matted in the back but not anywhere else. I detangled the last time I cowash. I guess I didn't do it good enough. I guess this is what you would call a set back. I think I'm going to just cut the top so it can be as short as the back.


----------



## SoSweet08 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm dcing right now without heat with Keracare Humecto (I think that's how it's spelt?)..

I used Aphogee 2 min before this. I hope I like how things turn out.

My hair defintely loves keracare though. It's a keeper for me.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 21, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Going to DC tonight with NourishSpa & Salt.



I had to add a lil Cream Rinse and some IFC to it, too, lachen but I did that overnight, and my hair is happy today!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 21, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I should have DC'ed tonight, my third night after my relaxer on Sunday *but I am soooo weak and tired from this my tenth day on the Master Cleanse that I think I'll jst go crawl in my bed instead*. *Secondly my heater system burst and I only have cold water tonight ***shudders*** and I shrink from the thought of putting cold water on my head.[*/quote]
> 
> I am sorry (((((HUGS)))))!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 21, 2008)

I pre-poo today with Alma Oil for about 1 hour and 15 min.
Then Washed my hair with Apoghee Deep Even, Primrose '
then Deep Condish my hair with ORS Rep Pak!

My hair smells


----------



## joyandfaith (Aug 21, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I should have DC'ed tonight, my third night after my relaxer on Sunday but I am soooo weak and tired from this my tenth day on the Master Cleanse that I think I'll jst go crawl in my bed instead. Secondly my heater system burst and I only have cold water tonight ***shudders*** and I shrink from the thought of putting cold water on my head.



Girl, don't hurt yourself on that Master Cleanse. I'll fly down to the Bahamas and force feed you myself


----------



## Healthb4Length (Aug 22, 2008)

I did a treatment today, I used a mix of Apretadora and Shescentit's fortifying mask for 40 minutes, my hair was nice and strong. I followed up with the banana brulee for 15 minutes, my hair felt like butta.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Aug 22, 2008)

DCed for about 1 hr with heat.


----------



## Tarae (Aug 22, 2008)

Finally got around to doing my relaxer last night.  I also put in a rinse.
I DC'd overnight (because I got lazy) with Silk Elements Treatment.  My hair felt supersoft.  I love this stuff...I'm gonna go buy another from Sally's while the sale is still on.

I'm currently under the dryer with a rollerset.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 22, 2008)

Healthb4Length said:


> I did a treatment today, I used a mix of Apretadora and Shescentit's fortifying mask for 40 minutes, my hair was nice and strong. I followed up with the banana brulee for 15 minutes, my hair felt like butta.


 can you tell me is the fortifying mask thick like the banana brulee or  is it watery like a rinse.


----------



## myronnie (Aug 22, 2008)

Dced without heat with pantene relaxed&natural mask mixed with castor oil, coconut oil, and honey for aboooutt 7 or 8 hours.
I finished off my masks  man.


----------



## joyandfaith (Aug 22, 2008)

I've really been slacking on doing a proper DC  (Please don't go tell Aggie on me).  I'm looking forward to a nice long DC with heat this weekend. 

I better make sure my hair is nice an moisturized for the LA meetup tomorrow.  Can't wait to meet you guys.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 22, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> Girl, don't hurt yourself on that Master Cleanse. I'll fly down to the Bahamas and force feed you myself


 
Thanks honey. I'm finally done with the cleanse but now I am dealing with my heater problem. I may have to purchase another one and that thng cost over $500.00, YIKES!!! That's dipping deeply into my haircare budget, not happy, not happy at all.



joyandfaith said:


> I've really been slacking on doing a proper DC  (Please don't go tell Aggie on me). I'm looking forward to a nice long DC with heat this weekend.
> 
> I better make sure my hair is nice an moisturized for the LA meetup tomorrow.  Can't wait to meet you guys.


 
Hmmm, at least you're making up for it, so I won't chastise you too much for the slacking off. have fun with the LA meet up.


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi, Ladies.  I know I haven't been on the boards much (bad summer cold & really busy with work) but I have been faithful with my twice a week or more DCs.  I usually do once a week with Alter Ego & JBCO or some other oil & then the second with pantene relaxed & natural mask mixed with different other condish (i.e ventian blends) & oils.  I have not yet found my "to-die-for-cannot-live-without-makes-my-hair-like-butta" dc but I have enough stuff around here to eventually find it (the true PJ that I am).

I also CW daily & I love Pantene hydrating curls or relaxed & natural but I think Pantene has cones (?) - I have a hard time reading those tiny labels - I think I need to invest in a good magnifying glass.  Anyway, I haven't found anything that makes my hair feel as good as the pantene does, but I keep looking.

Also, I usually do one dc over night and the second under the steamer for an hour.  My hair is feeling wonderful and looks so healthy.  I am hoping to eventually settle on more definitive products but I have so much stuff around here to use up, that I am sure it will be awhile.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Aug 23, 2008)

chebaby said:


> can you tell me is the fortifying mask thick like the banana brulee or is it watery like a rinse.


 

The Fortifying mask is thick, pretty much the same consistency as the Banana Brulee...smells amazing too!


----------



## trinigal27 (Aug 23, 2008)

Checking in, deep conditioned on Wednesday for 1 hour without heat and today for 30mins using heat and ubh conditioner. Even thou my hair is clean it is just itching like hell the past times, am sitting here trying not to scratch my scalp out.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Aug 23, 2008)

I d/c-ed yeasterday with Ion effective care treatment and Ion hot oil. I sat under the dryer for 25 minutes. I am better from my little set back. I just had to look to the hills from whence cometh my help.


----------



## cecilie (Aug 23, 2008)

I DCed  yesterday with Suave mixed with shea butter during one hour under hairdryer .


----------



## 25Nona (Aug 23, 2008)

DCd overnight with SitriNillah, Joico Moisture Recovery and Sedal Creramidas Mix.


----------



## so1913 (Aug 23, 2008)

Overnight conditioned with Olive Oil Mayonnaise conditioner.  Having a really good hair day today!


----------



## jerseyjill (Aug 23, 2008)

DC'd with ORS olive oil packet again. That Creme of Nature conditioner doesnt work with my hair anymore. I think it was the glycerin content. ORS is the truth - 30 minutes underthe dryer and I'm back to soft hair.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 23, 2008)

jerseyjill said:


> DC'd with ORS olive oil packet again. That Creme of Nature conditioner doesnt work with my hair anymore. I think it was the glycerin content. ORS is the truth - 30 minutes underthe dryer and I'm back to soft hair.


 
jj, if the CON conditioner isn't working for you as a deep conditioner anymore, perhaps you might want to try it as a co-washing conditioner instead.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 23, 2008)

I washed and conditioned  with my entire OCT set this morning. My hair came out pretty soft today and I loved how it felt.


----------



## Shalilac (Aug 23, 2008)

Wore a sloppy bun since last dc. Used alot of S-Curl, so I clarified with VO5 Kiwi Lime and sleeping in my dc (Garnier Moisturizing).


----------



## Aggie (Aug 24, 2008)

I am doing a series of treatments today. I just washed with some garlic poo mixed with some OCT poo diluted in water and poured over my scalp and hair. I now have some OCT/MT mixed together on my hair for 5 minutes with heat. Rinsed that out with some Premium Creme Rinse.

After washing this out I will use some Mizani Kerafuse mixed with some Nioxin Intensive Therapy for anthoer 10 minutes for my post relaxer protein boost treatment. 

Then I will finally DC with some Alter Ego Garlic Treatment mixed with some Pantene R/N hair conditioning mask for an hour or so. I always do protein treatments a week after my relaxer to restore the protein bonds in the cuticle of my hair for extra strengthening. Works like a charm.


----------



## sky035 (Aug 24, 2008)

DCing right now with Redken Deep Fuel. I will not repurchase as I am trying to use up my existing DC stash, as well as concentrate on the Paul Mitchell and Joico lines. I have been stretching since May 2008 and hope to touch up again in October, and DCing 2x per week is the only thing that is ensuring that my hair is not breaking. I am so grateful for this challenge.


----------



## joyandfaith (Aug 24, 2008)

Finally DCing with Miss Keys 10 en 1 under a heating cap.


----------



## MonaLisa (Aug 24, 2008)

myronnie said:


> *Dced without heat with pantene relaxed&natural mask mixed with castor oil, coconut oil, and honey for aboooutt 7 or 8 hours.*
> 
> I finished off my masks  man.


 

_*That sounds like a niccce mix...must try this..*_

_*and on the second comment...*_

_*gurrrrrrl...*_

_*restocking time*_


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 24, 2008)

DC'd last night after my henna with a caramel treatment.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ladies, I am in hair heaven, if it was not so late at night I would go out and show my hair off. My hair and I have a love/hate relationship and every time we are in love I feel like we need to celebrate..............b/c in no time we will be out of love and we won't be talking.....and blah blah blah.....
Anyway...today I prepooed with oil, shampooed with CON and then DCed with Keracare Humecto without heat for about 45mins.
After rinsing I used Aphogee provitamin leave-in and a little spritz of Aphogee Keratin and green tea restructurizer and then moisturized with Oyin whipped pudding......WOW can someone say "AMAZING SOFTNESS, MOISTURE AND SLIP"?
For some reason this combo even makes my hair look longer I can't stop touching it. I think it is because of the Keratin and green tea.
Now I don't feel so bad that I bought these aphogee products that I really did not need.


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (Aug 25, 2008)

I just joined this challenge because I know it works!  Going to DC 3x a week with Biofusion Olive Oil Deep Con Treatment with a tsp each of avacado, mint and olive oil added.   So I saw a post somewhere yesterday that was about how people apply their DC, and someone suggesting to do it like a relaxer, sectioning it off, and making sure the entire head is covered thoroughly.   I used to do this and can't remember why I ever stopped because it was awesome actually.   So I did this yesterday wtih an applicator brush, did a heatless DC after clarifying (needed it), pre-con with coconut con rinse, and just slept in it overnight and this morning my natural curly usually desert dry hair is moist and bouncy!   I thought just slapping a load of condish on my head and massaging it in was enough and getting all of the strands but apparently not, because it hasn't felt like this after a DC in a long time!  Am soooo lovin it!  Thanks for the challenge and the suggestions!  Try the applicator brush, it really works wonders!


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 25, 2008)

dcw with shescentit avocado co.


----------



## Ganjababy (Aug 25, 2008)

deep conditioned for 2 hours this am with humectin mixed with amla oil, J/A/S/O/N, glycerin and a drop of SAA. I cant keep my hands out of my hair! It feels wonderful. These two conditioners I do not like and was just trying to use up. However the combination of all of the above is unbelievable.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Aug 25, 2008)

Deep conditioning later with Hairveda's stirnillah (sp) mask for 1hr. I hope this mask lives up to the hype! I've had it in my closet for over a year, I just never got around to using it.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 25, 2008)

yesterday i mixed silk elements cholesterol with honey and coconut oil and left that on my hair for 4 1/2 hours without heat. then i washed it out with the silk elements shampoo and then  i put my black rinse in my hair and the silk elements conditioner and left them on together without heat for 1 1/2 hours. my hair feels so silky and good.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Aug 25, 2008)

I havn't been posting, but I've been keepin up with the challenge.  It's done my hair a lot of good so far.  My new growth feels so soft, lol, I think it changed my hair texture.  I've been using nexxus humectress lately because my extreme moisture is finished.  we'll see how that goes.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Aug 25, 2008)

Healthb4Length said:


> Deep conditioning later with Hairveda's stirnillah (sp) mask for 1hr. I hope this mask lives up to the hype! I've had it in my closet for over a year, I just never got around to using it.


 
please let us know how it goes.


----------



## SoSweet08 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm dc'ed with Aphogee 2 min again. I just had the urge to use it again. 

I've been dcing with Keracare Humecto, castor oil, and coconut oil for 5 hours so far..


----------



## Aggie (Aug 25, 2008)

belle_reveuse28 said:


> I just joined this challenge because I know it works! Going to DC 3x a week with Biofusion Olive Oil Deep Con Treatment with a tsp each of avacado, mint and olive oil added. So I saw a post somewhere yesterday that was about how people apply their DC, and someone suggesting to do it like a relaxer, sectioning it off, and making sure the entire head is covered thoroughly. I used to do this and can't remember why I ever stopped because it was awesome actually. So I did this yesterday wtih an applicator brush, did a heatless DC after clarifying (needed it), pre-con with coconut con rinse, and just slept in it overnight and this morning my natural curly usually desert dry hair is moist and bouncy! I thought just slapping a load of condish on my head and massaging it in was enough and getting all of the strands but apparently not, because it hasn't felt like this after a DC in a long time! Am soooo lovin it! Thanks for the challenge and the suggestions! Try the applicator brush, it really works wonders!


 
Welcome to the challenge belle.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Aug 26, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> please let us know how it goes.




OK I used it and I LOVED LOVED LOVED it! I don't know what took me soooo long to try it?! My hair felt soft, silky and smelled so good! *SitriNillah Masque is wonderful! I shampooed with Giovanni Smooth as Silk Shampoo (made my hair soft) and then followed up with the mask...I'm happy I did. 
*


----------



## TexturedTresses (Aug 26, 2008)

Does this have protein?  or is it more moisturizing?  thanks


----------



## Healthb4Length (Aug 26, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> Does this have protein?  or is it more moisturizing?  thanks




It's a moisturizing conditioner. Here are the ingredients;

Ingredients: Water, Coconut oil, Castor Oil, Cetyl Alcohol, Glycerin, SterylAlcohol, Stearakloniun Chloride, Dimethyl Stearamine, Orange oil, Orange Extract, Vanilla Extracts, Lactic Acid, Germall Plus, Fragrance.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 26, 2008)

i just deep conditioned 2 days ago but i cant wait to deep condition with shescentit's fortifying hair masque.


----------



## JerriBlank (Aug 27, 2008)

Haven't checked in in forever,but i'm still doing this.
Dc'ed w/o heat for about 7 hrs. with some aphogee 2 min.,neutrogena mask(trying to finish these out),and some Wen cc.
Rinsed with a little bit of Wen CC...Soft and moisturized hair before braiding it up.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 27, 2008)

I just washed my hair with Jason Thin to Thick Biotin Shampoo and now I have MT on my hair and scalp for 10 minutes with heat, then I will follow it up with a quick creme rinse and DC with Alter Ego garlic Treatment mixed with a little bit of Salerm 21 Wheat Germ Mask, and Mizani ThermoSmooth Conditioner. I can't wait to see how this turns out. I will then do a quick rinse out conditioner of Jason Natural Thin to Thick Biotin Conditioner. 

I think I will be investing in more hair thickening products for my fine tresses. Biotin poos, treatments and conditioners, WEN, OCT and MT seem like good options for me at the moment. Wish me luck ladies.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 27, 2008)

I DC 2x last week.

Pre-Poo- Alma oil For an hour and 20 mins.
Then washed my hair with Apoghee Even.Primrose
DC with ORS Rep.Pak! next time will be This Saturday!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Aug 27, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I just washed my hair with Jason Thin to Thick Biotin Shampoo and now I have MT on my hair and scalp for 10 minutes with heat, then I will follow it up with a quick creme rinse and DC with Alter Ego garlic Treatment mixed with a little bit of Salerm 21 Wheat Germ Mask, and Mizani ThermoSmooth Conditioner. I can't wait to see how this turns out. I will then do a quick rinse out conditioner of Jason Natural Thin to Thick Biotin Conditioner.
> 
> I think I will be investing in more hair thickening products for my fine tresses. Biotin poos, treatments and conditioners, WEN, OCT and MT seem like good options for me at the moment. Wish me luck ladies.


Wow, Aggie, you are up to some serious business today. I want to know how this turns out.

I am under my Pibbs as I type. I did the Aphogee 2 min reconstructor and now I am DCing with Mizani Thermasmooth ( am in love with this conditioner)


----------



## myronnie (Aug 27, 2008)

Dced yesterday with Garnier 3 min mask mixed with Hempseed butter, Avocado oil, CastorOil, Coconut Oil, and honey..so much slip and VERY soft and moisturized hair..loves it.
ooh yeah before i airdried i used Aloe vera gel, herbal essences long term relationship leave-in, and my shea-avocado butter.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Aug 27, 2008)

I d/c-ed my hair yesterday with Ion Effective Care 7 Ion Hot oil.


----------



## SmartyPants (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm about to go wash my Queen Helene conditioner out then do a turbie twist deep conditioner with Nexxus Humectress.


----------



## silentdove13 (Aug 28, 2008)

I dc'd yesterday with ORS and no heat for 2 hours.  Then I put in some Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave in Cream.  Then I pincurled my whole head.

Although I am working on achieving long healthy hair, I am have a blast in the process with the pincurl still.  My hair looks great and I did it myself, with the help of this forum.  

Yippee Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello, Ladies, been pretty busy so I haven't been posting much but I have kept up my twice a week DC's.  Today I prepoo'd with a variety of oils, then did my Ayuverdic cowash, & now I have the DC on.  I used a mix of Organic Aloe Vera Gel, honey, molasses, jojoba oil plus Alter ego & a mixture of several DC's that I had only a tiny little bit left.  It's too hot to sit under the steamer so I put on my heating cap for 1/2 hr and then I've just been working with the con on.  I will wash out in a few.

I must admit, since doing the twice a week DC's plus daily moisture, & MT megassaging, my hair has just felt amazing.  Now if I can just get those sparse spots to fill in & simultaneously & not just in spots.  I want length but I need my edges. LOL


----------



## spacetygrss (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm dc'ing right now with JOICO Moisture Recover Balm. It feels delish!


----------



## Hair4Care (Aug 28, 2008)

I deep conditioned yesterday without heat for 30 minutes (will try for longer next time) with Tressemme Remoisture and Pure Coconut Oil, Glycerine and water and my dry hair was soo soft. I have done the baggies over night for three night straight with a mixture of pure coconut oil, glycerine and water but my head sweats soo much although it makes my hair soft, it comes out damp...sorta gives me a headache also...so I'll just be deep conditioning and moisturing my hair daily.


----------



## MzWill (Aug 28, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Oh crap, how could I forget about vitacost. I purchase most of my vitamins and some of my essential oils from that site and yes they do carry a anumber of other things I like. Thanks for the reminder. I noticed that they have Giovanni as well. I want me some Giovanni too.
> 
> BY the way, you could still join now and finish off the final quarter of the year strong with Dcing. Let me know if you want to join and I'll add you in, okay?


 

Aggie, that would be great! Please add me.
I've just finished dc'ing w/Jason sea kelp conditioner (it's my go to condish right now).  I'll make sure to get at least 2 in next week .


----------



## Tarae (Aug 28, 2008)

I did AO GPB for about 10 minutes.  I have some Banana Brulee in now, no heat.  I'll rinse it out after Obama's speech.


----------



## SoSweet08 (Aug 29, 2008)

I dc'd the other day with nexxus h. It wasn't a long dc but, my hair felt good after. I used lacio lacio leave in and moisturize with unrefined shea butter. 

My ng is not dry like it use to be. I can part through it with no issues.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 29, 2008)

MzWill said:


> Aggie, that would be great! Please add me.
> I've just finished dc'ing w/Jason sea kelp conditioner (it's my go to condish right now). I'll make sure to get at least 2 in next week .


 
Okay MzWill, I'll add you in officially right now.


----------



## myronnie (Aug 29, 2008)

Pre-conditioning with Lustrasilk mixed with Shea butter, Aloe Vera Oil, Castor Oil, Coconut Oil, and Honey..henna and indigo tomorrow morning starting at 9AM..lol.
I mixed up the henna today..i didn't know we had to mix so much water in! The clumps WOULD NOT go away..  argh.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 29, 2008)

does anyone think i can deep condition overnight with shescentit's fortifying hair mask?


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Aug 29, 2008)

I normally do a 2 hour deep conditioner ,but i'm gone to try a overnight, I never thought about that before.


----------



## sky035 (Aug 29, 2008)

DCed today with Miss Key 10 en 1 for a few hours under a regular cap -as I did chores around the house. I believe I will discontinue after I use up the rest of this batch because I cannot get this product locally and I am no longer liking the way it makes my hair feel (somewhat dry)....


----------



## SpecialK1 (Aug 30, 2008)

What's the best deep conditioner to use?


----------



## Hair4Care (Aug 30, 2008)

I deep conditioned overnight for the first time like 9hrs with Tresseme Remoisture Conditioner and pure coconut oil and water. I can definitely feel the difference in my hair and my hair didn't rotten off because I went to sleep with it wet, was a bit concern about that.

Thanks Aggie for introducing me to deep conditioning. Can't wait to share photos in Dec '08.


----------



## MonaLisa (Aug 30, 2008)

........................


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm DC"ing right now - molasses, ayurvedic hair tea, hibiscus powder, and the usual assortment of conditioners.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Aug 30, 2008)

Ok my LHCF people, it's time for me to DC again,and do any of you have any advice on  my DC and how many conditioners,protien,treatment,oils etc I should use for this one?  One I plan on using is my Motions Moisture Plus  Conditioner.  I'm open to new ideals.    This week coming is my hair wash time, and I'm taking my current Sew In Extensions out.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 30, 2008)

myronnie said:


> Pre-conditioning with *Lustrasilk mixed with Shea butter,* Aloe Vera Oil, Castor Oil, Coconut Oil, and Honey..henna and indigo tomorrow morning starting at 9AM..lol.
> I mixed up the henna today..i didn't know we had to mix so much water in! The clumps WOULD NOT go away..  argh.


 
Okay myronnie, after reading about your usage of this product (bolded) I finally went out and bought it today to give it a try. I will be initially sharing it with my niece and sis I think. If they like it, they'll eventually have to buy their own.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 30, 2008)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> I normally do a 2 hour deep conditioner ,but i'm gone to try a overnight, I never thought about that before.


 
Hi DDP, if you are going to DC overnight that it's a deep moisturizing conditioner with no hard protein in it. You don't want to be waking up the next morning with super hard hair, okay?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 30, 2008)

Lisaaa Bonet said:


> DCed today with Miss Key 10 en 1 for a few hours under a regular cap -as I did chores around the house. I believe I will discontinue after I use up the rest of this batch because I cannot get this product locally and I am no longer liking the way it makes my hair feel (somewhat dry)....


 
Hi LB, I felt the same way about this product after about 2 uses and gave it to my sister who actually likes it.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 30, 2008)

SpecialK1 said:


> What's the best deep conditioner to use?


 
There are so many to count. I made a small list at the beginning of this thread, I think maybe within the first 5-7 pages. Simply scroll back to those pages, okay honey?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 30, 2008)

Hair4Care said:


> I deep conditioned overnight for the first time like 9hrs with Tresseme Remoisture Conditioner and pure coconut oil and water. I can definitely feel the difference in my hair and my hair didn't rotten off because I went to sleep with it wet, was a bit concern about that.
> 
> *Thanks Aggie for introducing me to deep conditioning*. Can't wait to share photos in Dec '08.


 
You're quite welcomed Hair4Care. I can't wait to share my pics also. I know that we were supposed to do an August reveal but I think that December is fitting enough.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 30, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I'm DC"ing right now - molasses, ayurvedic hair tea, *hibiscus powder*, and the usual assortment of conditioners.


 
Mmmmm, I love love love hibiscus powder. It's so moisturizing.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 30, 2008)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> Ok my LHCF people, it's time for me to DC again,and do any of you have any advice on my DC and how many conditioners,protien,treatment,oils etc I should use for this one? One I plan on using is my Motions Moisture Plus Conditioner. I'm open to new ideals.  This week coming is my hair wash time, and I'm taking my current Sew In Extensions out.


 
Try the Pantene Relaxed & Natural Hair Conditioning Mask, it doesn't have any protein in it and makes a great deep moisturizing conditioner to start with. You can get it from any beauty supply store (BSS) or on www.amazon.com.


----------



## myronnie (Aug 30, 2008)

Hendigoed then deep conditioned with Garnier 3 min mask+Avocado Oil+Castor Oil+Coconut Oil
I omitted the honey because i wanna keep my black strands...
Pics in fotki!


----------



## myronnie (Aug 30, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Okay myronnie, after reading about your usage of this product (bolded) I finally went out and bought it today to give it a try. I will be initially sharing it with my niece and sis I think. If they like it, they'll eventually have to buy their own.


 it's really very nice aggie! I love the conditioner especially for an overnight moisturizing DC! I doubt you need it though


----------



## Anashja (Aug 30, 2008)

Ok so...I been AWOL b/c I had braids in and been "transitioning" ... so here is a pic and tonight I'll finally be putting in my delicious DC from Shescentit... I've missed you gals... but for tonight I get to DC ... before I'm put back into braids... eventually I can cut off the rest of my 'laxed hair...


----------



## Aggie (Aug 30, 2008)

myronnie said:


> it's really very nice aggie! I love the conditioner especially for an overnight moisturizing DC! *I doubt you need it though*


 
Thanks hon, you're too sweet.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 30, 2008)

Anashja said:


> Ok so...I been AWOL b/c I had braids in and been "transitioning" ... so here is a pic and tonight I'll finally be putting in my delicious DC from Shescentit... I've missed you gals... but for tonight I get to DC ... before I'm put back into braids... eventually I can cut off the rest of my 'laxed hair...


 
Nice progress Anashja. You certainly have a lot of new growth here too. Keep it up and good luck on your transition to natural hair.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Aug 30, 2008)

This morning I d/c-ed with Ion Reconstructor Treatment.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 30, 2008)

moonglowdiva said:


> This morning I d/c-ed with Ion Reconstructor Treatment.


 
OOoooh, I was wondering where you got this strong looking body from and I just realized from your siggy that you are a dancer.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 31, 2008)

Okay ladies, today I did and ayurvedic tea rinse followed by some MT on my hair for about 20 minutes this time with heat, washed it out with some premier creme rinse, deep conditioned with a mixture of Alter Ego garlic treatment, Pantene hair conditioning mask and Mizani ThermaSmooth Conditioner. After washing this out I used some Jason Natural Thin to Thick Biotin Conditioner for a minute or two then washed it out. I love this new combination because it leaves my hair extra soft and luscious.


----------



## EOAA (Aug 31, 2008)

DCed w/ ORS Replin.pak for 1 hour w/ plastic cap


----------



## Aggie (Sep 1, 2008)

I know that everyone's celebrating labor day in the US right now, so I'll just keep bumping until the holiday festivities are over.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 1, 2008)

I'll help you! Bump!


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Sep 1, 2008)

I have been bad and not posted in a while.  But I have been keeping up with the challenge still DC'ing 2-3 times a week.  I am DC'ing tonight, not sure what I am using, yet.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 1, 2008)

myangeleyez1072 said:


> I'll help you! Bump!


 
Thanks honey, you are a doll.



Mrs. Verde said:


> I have been bad and not posted in a while. But I have been keeping up with the challenge still DC'ing 2-3 times a week. I am DC'ing tonight, not sure what I am using, yet.


 
:welcome3: back to posting Mrs. Verde.


----------



## Hair4Care (Sep 2, 2008)

deep conditioned overnight Tress remoisture it went better this time


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 2, 2008)

dcw today with Hairveda's moist 24/7 conditioner. This is the only product that I have from the line but I really like it. I can not wait to try other products in the line out.


----------



## joyandfaith (Sep 2, 2008)

Did a quickie DC this morning with some Kenra MC, but I plan on doing an extensive DC tonight with some Alter Ego Garlic Condish.  I get my hair flat ironed for the first time in 4 1/2 months tomorrow.  I'm sooooo excited!


----------



## MzWill (Sep 2, 2008)

Wrapped hair & under the dryer after DCing w/a mix of J/A/S/O/N sea kelp, warm honey & castor oil for a 1 1/2 hrs. (no heat).  Will post my beginning pic later today.

Thanks Aggie for adding me!
BTW this is my first challenge!!!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 2, 2008)

MzWill said:


> Wrapped hair & under the dryer after DCing w/a mix of J/A/S/O/N sea kelp, warm honey & castor oil for a 1 1/2 hrs. (no heat). Will post my beginning pic later today.
> 
> Thanks Aggie for adding me!
> BTW this is my first challenge!!!


 
You're welcomed honey. How is the Jason sea kelp working for you? Is it a thick conditioner or light creamy one? I saw it online anad wanted to order it but decided not to.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 2, 2008)

Hair4Care said:


> deep conditioned overnight Tress remoisture it went better this time


 
This is good to hear because I really like Tresemme Remoisturizing Conditioner. I use it in my ayurveda co-washes and they come out really nice.


----------



## myronnie (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm DC'ing with Lustrasilk Shea conditioner mixed with Hempseed Butter, Camellia Seed Oil, Castor, and Coconut Oil today.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 2, 2008)

I am about to do a tea rinse and will follow up with a Dc, will update in a few minutes.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 2, 2008)

My ayurveda tea rinse is finished and now I have some MT on my hair and scalp with heat for about 15-20 minutes this time. This really smells divine. After I wash this out with some premier creme rinse, I will follow up with some Mizani ThermaSmooth mixed with some Lustrasilk Shea Butter, and some Alter Ego Garlic Treatment and see how my hair likes this combination.


----------



## Tarae (Sep 2, 2008)

DCing now with Silk Elements.


----------



## danigurl18 (Sep 2, 2008)

DCed with Aussie 3 minute moist and J/A/S/O/N biotin condish


----------



## Daisy'sHair (Sep 2, 2008)

DC'ed with Pantene Relaxed & Natural hair mask, my hair was buttery soft,


----------



## Aggie (Sep 2, 2008)

My hair is feeling very soft and fluffy from my DC earlier this evening with my combination of Mizani Thermasmooth conditioner, alter ego garlic treatment, and Lustrasilk shea butter conditioner. My hair  fell in love with this combo. I will be using this again. 

Thank you *myronnie* for the Lustrasilk shea butter and *Mandy* for the Mizani ThermaSmooth. I mean these were very yummy together.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 2, 2008)

Daisy'sHair said:


> DC'ed with Pantene Relaxed & Natural hair mask, my hair was buttery soft,


 
, I know this feeling all too well. Love this stuff too.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 2, 2008)

danigurl18 said:


> DCed with Aussie 3 minute moist and J/A/S/O/N biotin condish


 
I never tried the Aussie but I have tried Jason Thin to Thick Hair Therapy with Biotin and Panthenol and you guessed it, I love it. It makes my hair feels so fluffy and bouncy.


----------



## joyandfaith (Sep 3, 2008)

DCing with a mixture of Alter Ego Garlic condish and Miss Keys 10 en 1.  I'm going to leave it in overnight and wash in the morning.


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 3, 2008)

I think I might break open the Replenish conditioner tonight, juice it up with a lil honey, and see what I think.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Sep 3, 2008)

I clarified and then dc'd with hsr.  It is surprisingly thick,  I thought it wouldn't spread.  Also, it didn't take that much to use it which was cool.  It made my hair feel pretty similar to nexxus humectress.  It just took a LOT LESS conditioner to get to that feeling.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 3, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> I clarified and then *dc'd with hsr*. It is surprisingly thick, I thought it wouldn't spread. Also, it didn't take that much to use it which was cool. It made my hair feel pretty similar to nexxus humectress. It just took a LOT LESS conditioner to get to that feeling.


 
This is also on my wish list. I also want the AO white camelia. I am definitely into the organic natural hair products now so whenever i see another review on them I take note.


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 3, 2008)

Oooooh, yes. The HSR and WC are definitely on my list too! And danggone it, I forgot to get those oils that I wanted!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 3, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Oooooh, yes. The HSR and WC are definitely on my list too! And danggone it, I forgot to get those oils that I wanted!


 
 JK, Buy nothing in September girlfriend. I will be keeping an eye on you.


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 3, 2008)

Aggie said:


> JK, Buy nothing in September girlfriend. I will be keeping an eye on you.



I know, I know - it's on my liiiissssstttttt, though, is all I'm saying. 

 

I got my eye on you too missy. ONE pass.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Sep 3, 2008)

I want to try the white camelia too.


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 3, 2008)

ArrrgghhhH! I sooooooooooooooooooooo knew this would happen. So, I'm DC'ing, overnight, I think (unless I get up the urge to rinse out my hair tonight) with the TJ's Replenish Conditioner - and I really, really, really, think I like it. I'm not sure if it's the Replenish itself or if it's the honey I added to it but it's SOOOOOO thick. I haven't mixed up conditioner and not had to use it all in - forever - I DRENCHED my hair, and still had enough left to *need* to store it. 

How'd I know I was going to like this one sooo much more than the NourishSpa before even using it, you ask? *sigh* I only got TWO bottles of it, unlike the NourishSpa, that I got like six of, and don't really like. *sigh* 

Anyone wanna do a trade?


----------



## Mandy4610 (Sep 3, 2008)

I am taking a break for a few days. I have tiny weeny braids. I will be back in a few days. I DCed before putting the braids in.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 3, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I know, I know - it's on my liiiissssstttttt, though, is all I'm saying.
> 
> 
> 
> I got my eye on you too missy. ONE pass.


 
okay hon, just ONE pass.


----------



## danigurl18 (Sep 3, 2008)

I did a DC tonight with ORS Hair Mayo


----------



## Aggie (Sep 3, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> I want to try the white camelia too.


 
Girl sandy rabbit, I went ahead and created a word document of my wish list which includes the WC and I have it saved on my deskdesk and I will cross them off as I get them. The only thing is, the darn list is too long, I think I have to go through it and shorten it a bit.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 3, 2008)

danigurl18 said:


> I did a DC tonight with ORS Hair Mayo


Hmmm, I'm out of this one and I was in the BSS on Saturday but I didn't see it. It's just as well coz of my predominantly natural, organic hair care regimen coming up sometime next year I think. I'm still working on this.


----------



## SailorSuccess (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey ladies, sorry I fell off for a while during my transfer from Japan to Maryland. I am finally somewhat settled and ready to get me some healthy, soft, long hair for my new hubby to play in. I dc'd with Mizani Moisturfuse Conditioner and Pantene Relaxed and Natural Mask. I pre-pooed with honey, olive oil, and ORS Hair Mayo overnight and then washed with Mizani Botanifying Shampoo. My hair loved it, so easy to detangle, soft and moisturized. I think my hair felt neglected for this past month so I tried to make up for lost time.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Sep 4, 2008)

Did a Aphogee treatment this morning and followed up with Mizani Moisturefuse for 15 minutes.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Sep 4, 2008)

DC'd tonight with Mizani Moisturfuse Conditioner.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey ladies I am still on this!!! I DC twice per week. On top of that I have not used heat since April and plan not to use it until next summer. The only heat that touches my head is from a heating cap. I am getting great growth and I am really excited


----------



## prettywhitty (Sep 4, 2008)

I wll try this for the last few months of the year. I can DC overnight 2x week, and rinse out in the morning.


----------



## MzWill (Sep 4, 2008)

Aggie said:


> You're welcomed honey. How is the Jason sea kelp working for you? Is it a thick conditioner or light creamy one? I saw it online anad wanted to order it but decided not to.


 
It's one of the best products I've tried.  It is thick though, I have to make sure I rinse really well afterwards.  The combo of sea kelp, honey & castor oil works really well for me, great slip!


----------



## MzWill (Sep 4, 2008)

Aggie said:


> This is also on my wish list. I also want the AO white camelia. I am definitely into the organic natural hair products now so whenever i see another review on them I take note.


 
The AO white camelia & Honeysuckle rose are both on my wish list.  What's hsr, though?  I really like the natural products too!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 4, 2008)

MzWill said:


> The AO white camelia & Honeysuckle rose are both on my wish list. What's hsr, though? I really like the natural products too!


HSR *is* Honeysuckle Rose.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 4, 2008)

MzWill said:


> It's one of the best products I've tried. It is thick though, I have to make sure I rinse really well afterwards. The combo of sea kelp, honey & castor oil works really well for me, great slip!


 
Thanks for the review MzWill.


----------



## sevetlana (Sep 4, 2008)

Aggie how is the weather treating you?


----------



## Aggie (Sep 4, 2008)

SailorSuccess said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I fell off for a while during my transfer from Japan to Maryland. I am finally somewhat settled and ready to get me some healthy, soft, long hair for my new hubby to play in. I dc'd with Mizani Moisturfuse Conditioner and Pantene Relaxed and Natural Mask. I pre-pooed with honey, olive oil, and ORS Hair Mayo overnight and then washed with Mizani Botanifying Shampoo. My hair loved it, so easy to detangle, soft and moisturized. I think my hair felt neglected for this past month so I tried to make up for lost time.


 


cutiebe2 said:


> Hey ladies I am still on this!!! I DC twice per week. On top of that I have not used heat since April and plan not to use it until next summer. The only heat that touches my head is from a heating cap. I am getting great growth and I am really excited


 
WELCOME back to posting ladies.


----------



## sevetlana (Sep 4, 2008)

I have not been checking in I know I have been bad. But I have been keeping up with my twice weekly DCs except for this week. My hair loves this challenge especially my new growth. I will definitely stick to this.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 4, 2008)

sevetlana said:


> Aggie how is the weather treating you?


 
Believe it or not, not bad at all. Thanks so much for asking, I really appreciate it.


----------



## sevetlana (Sep 4, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Believe it or not, not bad at all. Thanks so much for asking, I really appreciate it.




Good I am glad you are ok. 
I hope it does not intensify.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 5, 2008)

sevetlana said:


> Good I am glad you are ok.
> I hope it does not intensify.


 
Well Hanna'sgone now but Ike is another story.


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 5, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Well Hanna'sgone now but Ike is another story.



*hug* I'll keep you in my thoughts - hopefully things will shift around you...


----------



## Aggie (Sep 5, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> *hug* I'll keep you in my thoughts - hopefully things will shift around you...


 
Thanks a bunch JK.


----------



## Hair4Care (Sep 5, 2008)

Deep Conditioned tonight for 2 and a half hours with Tress Remoisture and a bit of pure coconut oil, now air drying


----------



## myronnie (Sep 5, 2008)

Tomorrow after swimming I think I'm gonna do a dc with Garnier 3 min mask..
thinking about using coconut milk though..but i might have enough protein..


----------



## Aggie (Sep 5, 2008)

myronnie said:


> Tomorrow after swimming I think I'm gonna do a dc with Garnier 3 min mask..
> thinking about using coconut milk though..but i might have enough protein..


 
I think you're right myronnie. This is enough protein for now.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 5, 2008)

Since I am colored now, I have to up my deep conditioning. WEN has been keeping my hair soft lately  

I deep conditioned last night with WEN for an hour though. 

Tomorrow, mild protein with joico Kpak and following with joico moisture recovery balm or Paul mitchell supercharged for half an hour.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 5, 2008)

I have increased my deep conditioning to 3 times a week for the month of September using my mega tek rebuilder as my protein treatment. Tonight I am DCing with Mizani ThermaSmooth Conditioner mixed with Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol and Pantene R/N hair conditioning mask for 30 minutes.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 5, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Since I am colored now, I have to up my deep conditioning. WEN has been keeping my hair soft lately
> 
> I deep conditioned last night with WEN for an hour though.
> 
> Tomorrow, mild protein with joico Kpak and following with joico moisture recovery balm or Paul mitchell supercharged for half an hour.


 
Wow Gym, you have some nice products. I just ordered me the trio WEN conditioners for African American hair and the Joico Moisture Recovery and Paul Mitchell Super Charged Conditioner are on my wish list for perhaps later in the year. I can't wait for my WEN to get here.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 5, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Wow Gym, you have some nice products. I just ordered me the trio WEN conditioners for African American hair and the Joico Moisture Recovery and Paul Mitchell Super Charged Conditioner are on my wish list for perhaps later in the year. I can't wait for my WEN to get here.



I used the Tea Tree Wen last night since my scalp was craving it. Ever since Artemis put me on to Joico, I have been hooked. I will always keep something of theirs on hand. The liters of Kpak I bought earlier this year have proven to be useful the past 2 months, especially now with the color. The supercharged is another product Artemis convinced me to buy and it is great too. I don't always keep it on hand but when the mood strikes me, I get a tube and rock out with it


----------



## Tamrin (Sep 5, 2008)

I dry DCed with Pantene relax and natural deep conditioning mask. 

*FOR THE PJs: *

*Target is having a 3 for $10 sale on all pantene products. *

I picked up 3 of the Relax and natural mask.  some slickster hid them behind the regular pantene contitioner.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 5, 2008)

Longdayinthepark said:


> I dry DCed with Pantene relax and natural deep conditioning mask.
> 
> *FOR THE PJs: *
> 
> ...


Wow this is an awesome deal but JustKIya would kill me if I try to buy something else other than my WEN this month. I joined her Buy Nothing Challenge for September.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 5, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I used the Tea Tree Wen last night since my scalp was craving it. Ever since Artemis put me on to Joico, I have been hooked. I will always keep something of theirs on hand. The liters of Kpak I bought earlier this year have proven to be useful the past 2 months, especially now with the color. The supercharged is another product Artemis convinced me to buy and it is great too. I don't always keep it on hand but when the mood strikes me, I get a tube and rock out with it


 
Thanks for offering your confidence in Joico products. I have been eyeing the moisture line for a while. Which of the Joico products do you recommend as a good protein treatment?


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 5, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Thanks for offering your confidence in Joico products. I have been eyeing the moisture line for a while. Which of the Joico products do you recommend as a good protein treatment?



The joico kpak line is their protein line. The kpak daily reconstructor is perfect for mild protein treatments.


----------



## myronnie (Sep 5, 2008)

I need to get more DC..i only have proclaim which makes my hair greasay..
I'm gonna pick up like 5 tubs of Lustrasilk Shea, Pantene Relaxed&Natural and Garnier 3 min mask.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 5, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> The joico kpak line is their protein line. The *kpak daily reconstructor is perfect for mild protein treatments*.


 
Thanks Gym. Is this actually safe enough to be used daily though?


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 5, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Thanks Gym. Is this actually safe enough to be used daily though?



If you use it as directed yes. You only need 1-3 minutes with it to see a difference. This conditioner is one that I credit to slowly rebuilding my hair. Joico like some other lines is one that you have to keep using to see the benefit. It just gets better and better. To me, in terms of salon products, they are the protein kings. If I ever have an all out hair disaster, I could trust that joico could bring me through it. Just dip me in a vat of kpak


----------



## Aggie (Sep 5, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> If you use it as directed yes. You only need 1-3 minutes with it to see a difference. This conditioner is one that I credit to slowly rebuilding my hair. Joico like some other lines is one that you have to keep using to see the benefit. It just gets better and better. To me, *in terms of salon products, they are the protein kings. If I ever have an all out hair disaster, I could trust that joico could bring me through it.* Just dip me in a vat of kpak


 
Awesome review Gym, thanks so much for this honey. I will have to add the Joico K-Pak daily reconstructor to my wish list then. Thanks again.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 5, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Awesome review Gym, thanks so much for this honey. I will have to add the Joico K-Pak daily reconstructor to my wish list then. Thanks again.



No problem. Joico is one of those things that you either like or your don't so don't forget to see if you can some in a trade whenever you are ready.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 5, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> No problem. Joico is one of those things that you either like or your don't so don't forget to see if you can some in a trade whenever you are ready.


 
This is true, or I can just purchase small bottles at first like I did with Kenra. I liked it and ordered more of it later so I'll do the same with the Joico line as well.


----------



## MzWill (Sep 6, 2008)

DC'ed overnight w/JASON sea kelp, honey & castor oil mix


----------



## MzWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Aggie said:


> HSR *is* Honeysuckle Rose.


aaaaahhhh, thanks Aggie!!!


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Sep 6, 2008)

DC'd overnight with Silicon Mix.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 6, 2008)

Shampooed with joico kpak poo, conditioned with Nexxus Emergencee for 25 minutes, followed with joico moisture recovery balm


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 6, 2008)

DC'ing now with Replenish & KiyaFizzle...


----------



## Aggie (Sep 6, 2008)

MzWill said:


> aaaaahhhh, thanks Aggie!!!


 
You're welcomed honey.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 6, 2008)

I haven't henna'ed my hair for a long time so I am henna'ing my hair right now and will follow with some deep conditioning later but I am not sure yet what I will use for it. I will keep my henna on for a total of 2.5-3 hours which will take me to 6:15pm. I will update on the DCing later.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Sep 6, 2008)

I am DCing as I type. I did a prepoo with ORS hair mayo for 20mins and now I am under the dryer again, DCing with Oyin honey hemp.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 6, 2008)

Okay my henna is complete and I am now DCing my hair for an hour and a half with Mizani ThermaSmooth mixed with some Pantene R/N hair mask and coconut oil. My hair is unbelieveably soft and silky because I put a little more conditioner in my henna gloss today than I usually do and I am impresssed even with ease of the application as well. I will be doing this again.


----------



## MzWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Da beginnin'.  I'll definitely post comparison pic at the end of the challenge.


----------



## SailorSuccess (Sep 7, 2008)

I dc'd overnight with Mizani Moisturfuse and Pantene Relaxed and Natural Mask. My hair was very easy to comb and almost no tangles.


----------



## sky035 (Sep 7, 2008)

I am DCing right now with Aveda Damage Remedy mixed with Nature's Gate herbal conditioner and Aveda Sap Moss Condish - tried it on dry hair today - using a shower cap. Started about an hour ago and will rinse out in 30 minutes.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 7, 2008)

I did 2 DC this past week one Thursday and One Friday.

DC  with  ORS Rep. Pak


----------



## Tarae (Sep 7, 2008)

Last night I pre-poo'd with a mix of ORS Mayo and Alter Ego Garlic (Wheeew, that was a smelly mix).  My hair felt great afterwards though.  After I washed my hair, I DC'd overnight with a mix of HSR, EVOO, and honey.

I was sooooo amazed by how soft my hair was and how easily my shower comb glided through my hair.  Unfortunately, my rollerset didn't come out as good as I hoped.  But my hair still feels great.


----------



## SailorSuccess (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm DCing overnight with Mizani Moisturfuse and ORS Replenish pak.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Sep 11, 2008)

_DC'd last night with Elasta QP DPR-11 and honeyquat._


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 11, 2008)

DC'd tonight with TJ's Replenish and a touch of Premier - I'm proud of myself, because instead of being lazy and doing an overnighter, I rinsed it out, megassaged my scalp, and sealed my twists. I was hoping they would be mostly dry before I went to bed, but it doesn't look like they will be. *sigh* 
I really need a satin pillowcase.


----------



## Paradox (Sep 11, 2008)

how ironic, before I joined this I was deep conditioning every day for about an hour since April and time i  joined this challenge I started deep conditioning once  a week and now once every two weeks( I was too poor to afford all that conditioner). I guess I'll have to drop out, but I will say that my hair feels and looks better since I stopped deep conditioning so much.


----------



## jerseyjill (Sep 12, 2008)

DC'd with ORS olive oil deep conditioning - yesterday. Today I broke down and bought the bottle, instead of the individual packs. It's going to be a staple so why not. also bought dome Mizani H2O nighttime tx. 
Does that count ad DC'ing? LOL.


----------



## myronnie (Sep 13, 2008)

Dced with Lustrasilk Shea mixed with Hempseed Butter, Avocado Oil, and Castor Oil

I'm really falling in love with Lustrasilk  I'm doing an overnight DC because i need a lottttt of moisture from neglecting my hair because i was sick


----------



## sky035 (Sep 13, 2008)

DCed on Friday morning with Paul Mitchell's *Instant Moisture Daily Treatment *for 20 minutes on dry hair, before jumping in the shower. I stopped using Miss Key 10 en 1 (and will not reuse) because the smell was begining to bother me. I mixed it with Nature's Gate conditioner. I liked the smell and the feel of my hair after I applied my regular products. My hair was felt incredibly soft and moist.  I will keep in rotation for a while.


----------



## Ganjababy (Sep 13, 2008)

Deep conditioned 3 times this week...................Its Great!


----------



## Hair4Care (Sep 14, 2008)

I did a protein deep conditionning for 2hrs with hair mayo after clrifying


----------



## tycoles (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow its been a while since I posted in this thread.  I have been dcing, but some weeks I have only been able to do it 1x.  I got a relaxer last week, so I dc'ed yesterday.  I used my aphogee 2 minute reconstructor followed by Redken total control intense renewal.  Will dc again on Wednesday.


----------



## SailorSuccess (Sep 15, 2008)

pre-poo'd, washed, and DCing overnight with Pantene Relaxed and Natural Deep Conditioning Mask mixed with Honey. I think my hair is really loving the extra attention.


----------



## LushLox (Sep 15, 2008)

Sorry to hijack your thread you guys, but just had a quick question.  I already do weekly steam treatments, but is it safe to do steam treatments twice a week?  I was reading an article from a stylist who recommends that people shouldn't overload on the steam treatments as it could have an adverse effect on the hair.

I've learned to take what stylists say with a large pinch of salt, but just thought I'd ask.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Sep 15, 2008)

Cream Tee said:


> Sorry to hijack your thread you guys, but just had a quick question. I already do weekly steam treatments, but is it safe to do steam treatments twice a week? I reading an article from a stylist who recommends that people shouldn't overload on the steam treatments as it could have an adverse effect on the hair.
> 
> I've learned to take what stylists say with a large pinch of salt, but just thought I'd ask.


 
To much moisture will overmoisturize your hair and cause it to break.  However, too much moisture is different for everyone.  If you see any adverse affects like the hair being mushy or too stretchy, use a mild protein treatment and see if that helps.  hth.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 15, 2008)

I was and DC last week 2x. I will do another tommorrow after my relaxer!


----------



## LushLox (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks sandyrabbit.


----------



## ImFree27 (Sep 15, 2008)

I haven't posted in awhile, but I've been DC'ing 2x a week I DC yesterday with Nature's Gate Herbal conditioner, Coconut oil, milk, apricot oil, and vegetable glycerin


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Sep 15, 2008)

DC'd Friday and Sunday overnight with Elasta QP DPR-11 and honeyquat.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 15, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> To much moisture will overmoisturize your hair and cause it to break. However, too much moisture is different for everyone. If you see any adverse affects like the hair being mushy or too stretchy, use a mild protein treatment and see if that helps. hth.


 
Co-signing.


----------



## Hair4Care (Sep 16, 2008)

deep conditioned today for 2hrs without heat w/h tress remoisture


----------



## Paradox (Sep 16, 2008)

finally I deep conditioned yesterday, overnight with honey suckle rose conditioner


----------



## tiffers (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey ladies! I'm baaaack  My phone was cut off, so I wasn't able to visit the board. 

While I was gone, I was super lazy. Water (or a comb for that matter) haven't touched my head for like two weeks  I just kept a du rag on my head 24-7. No moisturizing, nothin 

Today I decided to quit bein a lazy *****. So I pre pood for a few hours with Jehan Pre Poo oil, shampood with Elasta QP Conditioning poo and now I'm under the dryer with Lustrasilk Shea Butter & Mango on my head. It's my first time using it. Hope I like it :crossfingers:

I'll be under the dryer for an hour

Tishee, how's your dryness? Found any miracle conditioner yet?


----------



## chebaby (Sep 18, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Hey ladies! I'm baaaack  My phone was cut off, so I wasn't able to visit the board.
> 
> While I was gone, I was super lazy. Water (or a comb for that matter) haven't touched my head for like two weeks  I just kept a du rag on my head 24-7. No moisturizing, nothin
> 
> ...


 tell me how you like the lustrasilk. i have it too and have yet to use it.

this sunday i will be prepooing/deep conditioning with a mix of sitrinilla conditioner, dabur vatika oil and honey. i will leave it on for a few hours then use heat for the last 15 minutes. then i will shampoo with aphogee and condition for 2-5 minutes with the sphogee 2 minute conditioner. my leave ins will be pm moisture mist, ojon mist, pm heat seal and silk elements foam wrap. im going to flat iron.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 18, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Hey ladies! I'm baaaack  My phone was cut off, so I wasn't able to visit the board.
> 
> *While I was gone, I was super lazy. Water (or a comb for that matter) haven't touched my head for like two weeks  I just kept a du rag on my head 24-7. No moisturizing, nothin*
> 
> ...


 
I go through days like these tiffers so don't feel bad at all. I am actually feeling alot like that right now.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Sep 18, 2008)

I been DC all month 2 hours or more, I DC last week while I took a nap


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Sep 18, 2008)

Dc'd last night with Pantene Mask.


----------



## sugarose (Sep 18, 2008)

*I think I will join this challenge. I've been doing this on my own since Sep 5th and am already seeing great results!!*

*I'm about to pre-poo with shescentit.com Fortifying Hair Mask for 1 hour, Shampoo with diluted Nexxus Therappe and DC with shescentit.com Banana Brulee Conditioner with heat for 15 min and leave it on my hair another 45 minutes.*


----------



## Aggie (Sep 18, 2008)

chebaby said:


> *tell me how you like the lustrasilk.* i have it too and have yet to use it.
> 
> this sunday i will be prepooing/deep conditioning with a mix of sitrinilla conditioner, dabur vatika oil and honey. i will leave it on for a few hours then use heat for the last 15 minutes. then i will shampoo with aphogee and condition for 2-5 minutes with the sphogee 2 minute conditioner. my leave ins will be pm moisture mist, ojon mist, pm heat seal and silk elements foam wrap. im going to flat iron.


 
Lustrasilk shea butter with mango cholestorolnis just plain yummy, if you ask me. I love love love it. I think I will be adding it to my henna gloss treatments as well instead of the Queen helene cholestorol one.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 18, 2008)

sugarose said:


> *I think I will join this challenge. I've been doing this on my own since Sep 5th and am already seeing great results!!*
> 
> *I'm about to pre-poo with shescentit.com Fortifying Hair Mask for 1 hour, Shampoo with diluted Nexxus Therappe and DC with shescentit.com Banana Brulee Conditioner with heat for 15 min and leave it on my hair another 45 minutes.*


 
Welcome sugarose, I will add you to the challenge right now. I am happy that you are having great success with the challenge so far. Continue to have fun with it okay?


----------



## sky035 (Sep 20, 2008)

DCing right now with Aveda Damage Remedy under the steam bonnet (plug in) for 30 minutes and will wash out in a hour or two. Washed ahead of time with Soft Sheen Carson's shampoo (will not repurchase, trying to use up). Will  Co-Wash with Paul Mitchell's The Skinny Conditioner.


----------



## Hair4Care (Sep 20, 2008)

I was actually feeling a bit lazy today...well, I managed to clarify, shampoo then deep condi for 2hrs.


----------



## Tarae (Sep 20, 2008)

Haven't checked in in a while.
Wed. I DC'd with Pantene R&N Mask overnight.


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 20, 2008)

while waiting for my hairveda stuff...lol

 i had to go out and buy some conditioner from the store
 because i was out and i was in need of some serious moisture

 i went to sallys and saw they had the lustrasilk shea/mango cholesterol

 this is my first time using it. 

 i also got some of the aphogee essential oils stuff 
 i mixed the conditioner and the oil up

 i'll leave this on overnight
 will come back with results tomorrow


----------



## Mandy4610 (Sep 20, 2008)

Just getting ready to go under the dryer. I prepood with ORS hair Mayo and now I am DCing with Oyin honey hemp.
A couple weeks ago I attempted a rollerset. Came out pretty decent. I will attempt another rollerset today.:crossfingers:  Wish me luck ladies


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi, Ladies, haven't check in for awhile - busy with work -  but have been faithful with dc 2-3 times a week.  I was first worried about overmoisturizing but my hair seems to love it.  Yesterday I was at Sally's (know I had no business going in there, the PJ that I am) & they were having a sale.  So I bought several different kinds of conditioners.  I tried the Silk Elements Megasilk olive moisturizing treatment mixed with the megasilk moisturizing treatment (they had a buy one get one free sale so I bought one olive & regular/plain moisturizing treatment).  You have to be careful with this brand because some of their moisturizers have mineral oil as the second conditioner.

I washed with Lady Aggie's Ayuverdic CW recipe & then dc'd with the mixture of the 2 Silk Elements conditioners.  I have been saying I have not found "IT" when it comes to dc.  But, I just may have found it.  I did not put anything else in with this cause I wanted to see how it did without mixing in oils, saa, etc.  My hair loved it.  I will do it again to see how my hair does.  But it felt soooooo good.  I am sure I will be keeping these products in my reg.  Now I have all these other conditioners I purchased.  Oh, well,  I can use them up with my cw since I cw daily.


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 21, 2008)

yeaaaaaaah so

i JUST rinsed out the lustrasilk shea/mango and aphogee essential oils mix.

LOOOOOOOOOOOVE IT!

my hair feels ultra moisturized and soft.

ive heard a lot of favorable reviews of this stuff
but still...i wasnt expecting a lot out of it lol
i really like this, though. ((thumbs up))


----------



## Aggie (Sep 21, 2008)

runrunrunner said:


> yeaaaaaaah so
> 
> i JUST rinsed out the lustrasilk shea/mango and aphogee essential oils mix.
> 
> ...


 
told ya so.


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 21, 2008)

Aggie said:


> told ya so.



yeah!

me gusta!

i think next weekend i'm going to go back to sallys and stock up

i used a little bit of the stuff on my hair after i rinsed the dc

my hair is still soft.


----------



## SailorSuccess (Sep 21, 2008)

I got a wash and deep cond at the dominican salon yesterday. I kept trying to see what products they used, but couldn't figure it out. My hair came out so soft, moisturized, and full of body.


----------



## joyandfaith (Sep 21, 2008)

I haven't checked in here in awhile, but I'm finally DCing with some Alter Ego Garlic treatment under a heating cap.  I can hear my hair saying "aaaahhhhhhh".  I'm loving it.  This is definitely my staple DC.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Sep 21, 2008)

Deep conditioned with BBD stretch, my hair was so happy!


----------



## foxieroxienyc (Sep 21, 2008)

Wow who woulda thunk!!  I joined this challenge..... Aaaaaaand totally forgot.

I'm back in line here, and stepping it up for the next three months leading up to my 1 yr LHCF Anniversary.  My goal is to be at or near APL by then.

So today I washed w/ Dove moisturizing shampoo for damaged hair w/ repair serum (like it because it doesn't have any harsh sulfates and doesn't strip my hair.  Plus the price was right), applied porosity control in the shower and a mix of Aphogee 2min Reconstr., Giovanni 50:50 Balanced Conditioner, and salt and let that sit on my hair for 5 mins in the shower then rinsed.  Then I applied this new DC that I found at Sally's - Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Conditioner (mixed in a little more salt as well).  I'm sitting under heat for about 30 mins and will roller set.

I will post a review of this conditioner because it's on sale at Sally's for buy one get one free, and if it's the bee's knees, then some of you may wanna run and get it! lol.

I will definitely do my dc's 2x a week.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 21, 2008)

foxieroxienyc said:


> Wow who woulda thunk!! I joined this challenge..... Aaaaaaand totally forgot.
> 
> I'm back in line here, and stepping it up for the next three months leading up to my 1 yr LHCF Anniversary. My goal is to be at or near APL by then.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Foxie, long time no see, welcome back.


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Sep 22, 2008)

foxieroxienyc said:


> Wow who woulda thunk!! I joined this challenge..... Aaaaaaand totally forgot.
> 
> I'm back in line here, and stepping it up for the next three months leading up to my 1 yr LHCF Anniversary. My goal is to be at or near APL by then.
> 
> ...


 

Hey, foxie, that's the one I mentioned in my post.  I love it.  Made my hair super soft. I have used it again & got the same results.  I am planning on adding baking soda & lemon or lime juice next time.  Silk Elements daily moisturizers have mineral oil in them so I did not get those.  But the "treatments" were mineral oil free. I hope you have a good result also.

And welcome back


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 23, 2008)

i'll be deep conditioning 3 days a week (every other day)
 now that the colder months are coming. 

 mondays (1 hour - dry hair, no shampoo afterward)
 wednesdays (1 hour - dry hair, no shampoo afterward)
 fridays (overnight - dry hair on week 1, no shampoo & baking soda clarified hair on week 2) 

 orrrr it might just be because i'm really loving the effects of the lustrasilk shea? hahaha. 

 i dc'ed with it again last night
 same great results
 possibly even better than the first time?

 i did it on dry hair this time
 so maybe my hair soaked up more of the goodness. 

 i was going all around after work trying to find places so i could stock up on this
 but it looks like i'll have to go back to sallys to get it
 too bad i dont live as close to sallys as i used to

 i did hit a sallys on the way home yesterday (a different one)
 but they didnt carry it.  DANG!

 i'll be going back to the other sallys this weekend
 and i'm going to buy 18 million jars. 
 orrr...look to see if they have the 5lb jar. haha


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm still on - I was lazy, and skipped Wednesday last week - and by Friday, my hair was TALKING TO ME. Telling me about myself and my neglect, too.  So, I've learned that lesson, and my hair going to get a special DC treat this weekend!


----------



## MzWill (Sep 24, 2008)

rhapsdyblu said:


> Hi, Ladies, haven't check in for awhile - busy with work - but have been faithful with dc 2-3 times a week. I was first worried about overmoisturizing but my hair seems to love it. Yesterday I was at Sally's (know I had no business going in there, the PJ that I am) & they were having a sale. So I bought several different kinds of conditioners. I tried the Silk Elements Megasilk olive moisturizing treatment mixed with the megasilk moisturizing treatment (they had a buy one get one free sale so I bought one olive & regular/plain moisturizing treatment). You have to be careful with this brand because some of their moisturizers have mineral oil as the second conditioner.
> 
> I washed with Lady Aggie's Ayuverdic CW recipe & then dc'd with the mixture of the 2 Silk Elements conditioners. I have been saying I have not found "IT" when it comes to dc. But, I just may have found it. I did not put anything else in with this cause I wanted to see how it did without mixing in oils, saa, etc. My hair loved it. I will do it again to see how my hair does. But it felt soooooo good. I am sure I will be keeping these products in my reg. Now I have all these other conditioners I purchased. Oh, well,  I can use them up with my cw since I cw daily.


 
I used to use the silk elements moisturizing treatments all the time, forgot why I stopped!!! My hair really liked them too .  Will be at Sally's since there's one on the way home from work.

Still dcing 2x a week w/JASON sea kelp, honey, castor oil.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 24, 2008)

runrunrunner said:


> i'll be deep conditioning 3 days a week (every other day)
> now that the colder months are coming.
> 
> mondays (1 hour - dry hair, no shampoo afterward)
> ...


 
Girl runrunrunner, you are too funny here. So you used it on dry hair, huh? Hmmm, looks like that's how I'll be using it too.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 24, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I'm still on - I was lazy, and skipped Wednesday last week - and by Friday, my hair was TALKING TO ME. Telling me about myself and my neglect, too.  So, I've learned that lesson, and my hair going to get a special DC treat this weekend!


 
 girl JK, you and me both been gettin' the lazy bug, thing is though my hair is cornrowed and I am not due to take them down until next weekend. I know I know, I should know better than this, but I am very very lazy right now and I have my hair on a lil vacation for a couple a weeks, okay?


----------



## sky035 (Sep 26, 2008)

DCed today with Aveda Damage Remedy (with shower cap) for approx. one hour. I actually fell asleep with it on, woke up and rinsed. My hair feels soft, but strong. I am now 15 weeks post relaxer with very little breakage.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Sep 26, 2008)

I dc'd with a mix another member came up with... honey, aloe vera gel, jojoba oil and ao honeysuckle rose.  I love it.  It felt so moisturizing and rinses really clean.  Also, it makes the ao much easier to apply.


----------



## Tarae (Sep 27, 2008)

Did 15 minutes with AO GPB followed by an hour with Silk Elements.


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 27, 2008)

currently DC'ing

 i baking soda clarified and now i'm doing my overnight DC

 i went to sallys today and found that 5lb tub of lustrasilk shea
 hip hip HOORAY. 

 this time i mixed with melted hairveda vatika frosting.  

 happy deep conditioning, friends!


----------



## jerseyjill (Sep 27, 2008)

Aphogee hard protein and ORS olive oil DC under dryer for 20 minutes, and under cap no heat ALL DAY. Did a DC las Sunday with ORS olive oil - forgot to check in.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 27, 2008)

I should have joined this challenge! My hair is dry, dry, dry.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Sep 29, 2008)

Shampooed with Mizani Butter Blends shampoo and deep conditioned with Silk Elements Olive Moisturizing conditioner for 1 hr with heat. My hair felt like silk!


----------



## foxieroxienyc (Sep 29, 2008)

Checking in!  Ok did a wash/dc 3x this week with Silk Elements Mega Silk Moisturizing conditioner one day, then the Silk Elements Olive Moisturizing Conditioner the other...  On one of those DC days I did a hard core protein with Nexxus Emergencee because I just felt my hair needed it.  Saw a few splits, and wanted to prevent more...  I did a S&D and it's all good.

I'm dedicating myself to roller setting now.  So I wash/DC and then roller set w/o straightening the roots.  I'm going to lay off all direct heat until the end of the year.  I'm striving for APL and perfect ends.


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 29, 2008)

Platinum said:


> I should have joined this challenge! My hair is dry, dry, dry.



Girl, you can still join!! This is one of those challenges that will NEVAH end! 

I DC'd this weekend with caramel - I think (once again) I'm on the hunt for a new DC. I need something ultra rich, ultra moisturizing, super deep. Or, I might just need to clarify.


----------



## Hair4Care (Sep 29, 2008)

Deepconditioned once last week and once so far this week.


----------



## spacetygrss (Sep 29, 2008)

DC'd with ORS Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner. I love my JOICO Moisture Recovery, but this stuff is still the BOMB conditioner!


----------



## SailorSuccess (Sep 29, 2008)

dc'd with Pantene relaxed and natural dc mask mixed with a little evoo and honey. Hair loved it. I can defintely tell my hair is benefiting from the dcing.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 29, 2008)

deep conditioned this weekend with hydratherma naturals moisture boosting conditioner.
this weekend coming up i will condition overnight with sik elements mega silk and then when i wake up i will get under the drier for 10-15 minutes.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 29, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Girl, you can still join!! This is one of those challenges that will NEVAH end!
> 
> I DC'd this weekend with caramel - I think (once again) I'm on the hunt for a new DC. I need something ultra rich, ultra moisturizing, super deep. Or, I might just need to clarify.


 caremel only or you mixed it in with the conditioner.


----------



## myronnie (Sep 29, 2008)

Haven't been checking in lately  sorry!!
I dc'ed yesterday after relaxing with Lustrasilk Shea+Shea butter+Hempseed Butter+Camellia Seed+Castor+Coconut..it was good 
lol i've been dc'ing with only Lustrasilk for like the past month..


----------



## IamMoreThanAConqurer (Sep 30, 2008)

I would like to try this out. Please join me to the list


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 30, 2008)

chebaby said:


> caremel only or you mixed it in with the conditioner.



I mixed it with conditioner, too.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Sep 30, 2008)

Its getting cold where I am. Even with DC 2x/week and wearing a half wig my hair is not as moisturized as it used to be


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 30, 2008)

cutiebe2 said:


> Its getting cold where I am. Even with DC 2x/week and wearing a half wig my hair is not as moisturized as it used to be



Maybe THAT's what's going on with my hair!! It has been just - drier than usual, and I was thinking it was because I was slacking a bit on the DC's (but I only skipped TWO!), but the change in weather/loosing the humidity in the air could be it, too. Hrrrrrrrrrm. 

You have any plans on how you are going to deal with it, cutiebe?


----------



## glamchick84 (Sep 30, 2008)

is it to late to join? i plan to DC on Friday


----------



## camilla (Sep 30, 2008)

IM IN JUST CO WASHED WITH VO5 GREEN TEA CLARIFYING COND. FOLLOWED BY KENRA MOISTURE COND. MIXED WITH COCONUT OIL AND HONEYAIR DRIED WITH GIOVANNI TWIST OUT W/ALOE WATER SEALED WITH CASTOR


----------



## chebaby (Sep 30, 2008)

ok i am going to re join this challenge. i mean i was still deep conditioning every week but i have been flat ironing my hair once a week for the last month and have since (today lol) decided to go back to co washing. so basically i will co wash everyday like i used to. i will deep condition overnight once a week and deep condition with heat once a week. sometimes i will use oils instead of conditioners. i will do this until november 1 (hope i make it). and then its back to deep conditioning once a week and flat ironing.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 30, 2008)

IamMoreThanAConqurer said:


> I would like to try this out. Please join me to the list


 


glamchick84 said:


> is it to late to join? i plan to DC on Friday


 


camilla said:


> IM IN JUST CO WASHED WITH VO5 GREEN TEA CLARIFYING COND. FOLLOWED BY KENRA MOISTURE COND. MIXED WITH COCONUT OIL AND HONEYAIR DRIED WITH GIOVANNI TWIST OUT W/ALOE WATER SEALED WITH CASTOR


 
Hey Ladies!!! Welcome to the challenge. I will be adding you in right now. Have fun.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 1, 2008)

DC-ing tonight with Pantene R/N hair mask mixed with Lustrasilk shea butter cholesterol. About to wash it out right now and head for bed shortly afterwards.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 1, 2008)

who is still using dominican deep conditioners?


----------



## spacetygrss (Oct 1, 2008)

DC'd today with my JOICO moisture recovery balm. Luscious!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 1, 2008)

chebaby said:


> who is still using dominican deep conditioners?


 
I am using the Alter Ego Garlic treatment and Salerm 21 Wheat germ mask. I like the AE galric treatment better. The Salerm mask does not smell too good to me and it isn't thick either. I will not be re-purchasing it. I have had the Miss Key 10 in 1 and I gave it to my sister because my hair didn't like it. It gave my hair absolutely no slip.


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm giving my hair the goodgood today - clarifying and cleaning with a baking soda/ayurvedic mix, then I'm going to DC with steam.  I haven't decided what all I'm going to put in the DC - hibiscus, honey, Elasta QP, TJ's Replenish, some honeyquat, a touch of SAA........ I kinda want to put an oil in it for some reason - anyone ever DC with castor oil? 

Dang, I should have gotten some ghee when I was at the suk.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 4, 2008)

Dc-ed again and used my beloved Mizani Moisturefuse. I haven't used this conditioner in a long time and I can't believe how good it felt on my hair, I mean totally yummy it was. Of course, I did clarify/chelate my hair first with some Mizani Phormula-7 shampoo.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 4, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I'm giving my hair the goodgood today - clarifying and cleaning with a baking soda/ayurvedic mix, then I'm going to DC with steam.  I haven't decided what all I'm going to put in the DC - hibiscus, honey, Elasta QP, TJ's Replenish, some honeyquat, a touch of SAA........ I kinda want to put an oil in it for some reason - anyone ever DC with castor oil?
> 
> Dang, I should have gotten some ghee when I was at the suk.


 
DC with castor oil? Hmmm, no I can't say that I have JK.In fact, that thought never even crossed my mind. Perhaps you should consider doing a hot oil treatment with it though. Heck I might even do that myself, it actually sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Oct 4, 2008)

I have been a bit too busy and too lazy this week, but I finally DCed today. I used Keracare Humecto, under the dryer for about 1hr.


----------



## seashell (Oct 4, 2008)

I dc'd last night with SitriNillah. Lovely.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 4, 2008)

seashell said:


> I dc'd last night with *SitriNillah*. Lovely.


 

I am tempted to try some of hairveda products. Can someone tell me what is their best deep conditioner please?  I think it will be a toss up between hairveda and Godflower's products although I may try a little of each as long as they are sulfate-free and more on the natural care side.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Oct 4, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I'm giving my hair the goodgood today - clarifying and cleaning with a baking soda/ayurvedic mix, then I'm going to DC with steam.  I haven't decided what all I'm going to put in the DC - hibiscus, honey, Elasta QP, TJ's Replenish, some honeyquat, a touch of SAA........ I kinda want to put an oil in it for some reason - anyone ever DC with castor oil?
> 
> Dang, I should have gotten some ghee when I was at the suk.


 
Yep.... it makes your hair feel really soft and look really shiny.


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 4, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> Yep.... it makes your hair feel really soft and look really shiny.



I opted to go for some of the avocado oil I have, instead.  Thanks, though!


----------



## sky035 (Oct 5, 2008)

DCed today with Phytospecific Nutrition Mask for 1 hour with a shower cap as I had breakfast and started my day. I received 2 free sample packs and this is my first time using it. Mixed the pack with Aura conditioner as a base. My hair feels soft but strong.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Oct 5, 2008)

Deep conditioned on Friday with a mix of BBD stretch and Nadia Fortifying mask for 1hr. My hair felt good but I needed to follow up with my SE Olive Moisturizing mask for detangling. My hair came out really nice.


----------



## Tarae (Oct 5, 2008)

DC'd with Silk Elements Olive Moisturizing Treatment.  So far, I am unimpressed.  I'll see after my braids dry but it's nothing like the original that I love.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Oct 5, 2008)

got a relaxer at the hairdresser... she used jane carter conditioner.  it came out really shiny and nice.  oh my gosh and she used this serum on it from jane carter.  i don't remember the exact name but it made my hair super shiny.  love it.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Oct 8, 2008)

I DCed last night with ORS hair mayo(prepoo) and with Mizani Thermasmooth afterward.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 8, 2008)

Pre-pooed with Aphogee 2 minute keratin treatment on my hair for a little added strength and some BT on my scalp for stimulaltion, followed by conditioning without heat with some WEN tea tree cleansing conditioner which is still on my hair right now for about 30 minutes I think. This is really tingling my scalp and I actually like the feeling.

*BY the way ladies, it's my birthday today*


----------



## sevetlana (Oct 8, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Pre-pooed with Aphogee 2 minute keratin treatment on my hair for a little added strength and some BT on my scalp for stimulaltion, followed by conditioning without heat with some WEN tea tree cleansing conditioner which is still on my hair right now for about 30 minutes I think. This is really tingling my scalp and I actually like the feeling.
> 
> *BY the way ladies, it's my birthday today*


 

Have a blessed day Honey


----------



## TexturedTresses (Oct 8, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Pre-pooed with Aphogee 2 minute keratin treatment on my hair for a little added strength and some BT on my scalp for stimulaltion, followed by conditioning without heat with some WEN tea tree cleansing conditioner which is still on my hair right now for about 30 minutes I think. This is really tingling my scalp and I actually like the feeling.
> 
> *BY the way ladies, it's my birthday today*


 
Happy Birthday Aggie.  Hope you have a wonderful day and many many many more to come!!


----------



## Shalilac (Oct 8, 2008)

I've been forgeting to keep updating in here. Anyways... Getting ready to slap on some QH Cholesterol on my dry hair for about an hour. Will not be shampooing til next week. I had a lil problem with too much protein so I've switched to low protein high moisture products. It's made a HUGE difference!!! I always thought I was just a shedder, but low and behold my shedding has almost stopped. I DC with NTM Daily Deep Cond. and with QH Cholesterol and my hair has really thanked me. Anyways...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AGGIE!!! :birthday2


----------



## spacetygrss (Oct 8, 2008)

I DC'd this past weekend with Joico Kpak for protein, followed by a mix of the Kpak Moisture conditioner and Joico Moisture Recovery Balm.

Today, I did a DC with ORS Olive Oil Replenishing. I have Nexxus Humectress mixed with WGHO as a leave in.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Oct 8, 2008)

tonight i'm going to chelate/clarify and dc with nexxus.  i'm wondering if i should mix it with extreme moisture?  we shall see.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Oct 8, 2008)

does it make sense to prepoo with a protein dc if i'm chelating?  i'm chelating with ors creamy aloe.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 8, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> does it make sense to prepoo with a protein dc if i'm chelating? i'm chelating with ors creamy aloe.


 
Hmmm,  I know I wouldn't prepoo before I chelate because I think that it will reduce the chelating action of the shampoo. i only prepoo when I am using a poo with sulfates in them but I am not clarifying/chelating my hair to reduce the abrasive action of the sulfate rich poo especially on my precious ends.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 8, 2008)

sevetlana said:


> Have a blessed day Honey


 


sandyrabbit said:


> Happy Birthday Aggie. Hope you have a wonderful day and many many many more to come!!


 


Shalilac said:


> I've been forgeting to keep updating in here. Anyways... Getting ready to slap on some QH Cholesterol on my dry hair for about an hour. Will not be shampooing til next week. I had a lil problem with too much protein so I've switched to low protein high moisture products. It's made a HUGE difference!!! I always thought I was just a shedder, but low and behold my shedding has almost stopped. I DC with NTM Daily Deep Cond. and with QH Cholesterol and my hair has really thanked me. Anyways...
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY AGGIE!!! :birthday2


 
Thanks so much ladies for the birthday wishes. I love ya'll.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 8, 2008)

washed with wen, deep conditioned with dudleys mud mask for 35 minutes w/o heat and then rinsed for 3 minutes with dudleys cream protein. my hair is so soft and silky. after i finished i moisturized my hair alot because the last two times i flat ironed my hair was silky at first and then got really really dry. so i was heavy on the keracare creme hairdress and vatika frosting and my hair still literally bounces when i walk. and it is fluffy to the touch. these two products (well 3 because im in love with the vatika frosting too) are now staples.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Oct 8, 2008)

Okay, changed my mind.  I chelated, used keraphix for ten minutes because my hair seemed too stretchy.  I'm now sitting with the humectress while i watch top model.


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 9, 2008)

DC'd overnight last night with Elasta & Replenish, sealed this morning with my Castor Oil mix. My hair is still damp, and I suspect it'll be wet all day. It's like baggying, without the bag.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Oct 9, 2008)

Progress Photos I took this week:


----------



## jerseyjill (Oct 9, 2008)

DC's at work, under wig with ORS olive oil conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't know how many WEN users are in this challenge but if there are some that haven't yet tried these conditioners, then I would highly recommend that you do. Your hair will thank you. I used my WEN lavender mixed with some WEN tea tree and a little warm water (recommended by januarynoir) and I was completely surprised by how good my hair felt afterwards. 

First I used an ayurveda co-wash on my hair, washed it out with some cheapie conditioner. Then I used my MT on my hair for 5 minutes, washed it out with some creme rinse and finally put on my WEN on my hair and scalp for another few minutes. I'm telling you ladies, my hair turned to mush, but a good kinda mush because I am now 8 weeks post and my new growth was mad thick. The WEN made my hair and new growth sooooo soft and silky and yummy. I think I'm in love. And I only lost about 2 or 3 hairs. WooHoo!!! Try it ladies, try it.


----------



## myronnie (Oct 12, 2008)

Deep conditioning with Garnier conditoner mixed with Sweet Almond Butter, Avocado Oil, Castor, and Coconut oils, and Honey then Hendigo with LUSH caca noir henna then deep conditioning again with Lustrasilk Shea butter mixed with Shea butter, Camellia Seed Oil, Castor, and Coconut oils


----------



## Aggie (Oct 12, 2008)

myronnie said:


> Deep conditioning with Garnier conditoner mixed with Sweet Almond Butter, Avocado Oil, Castor, and Coconut oils, and Honey then Hendigo with LUSH caca noir henna then deep conditioning again with Lustrasilk Shea butter mixed with Shea butter, Camellia Seed Oil, Castor, and Coconut oils


 
Wow, this seems like a very moisturizingly lush combination of oils, butter and conditioners you have here myronnie. I wonder how it came out.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Oct 13, 2008)

Shampooed, rinsed with Aphogee 2 minute, rinsed and deep treated with Sitrinilla conditioner for 1hr(no heat). My hair felt so soft and lush!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 13, 2008)

OKAY. Is anyone actually as the post says: "growing your hair long with deep conditioning?" What are some specific results other than "softness, lushness that you are achieving?  What about LENGTH?   Thanks for all replies?


----------



## sevetlana (Oct 13, 2008)

I have not been doing my twice weekly for about four weeks I was away from home. I actually ran out of deep conditioners. I DC'ed with hello hydration mixed with some NTM conditioner I found, I did this after I clarified, it did not do much for me. 

So I went out and got some more Pantene R&N, I DCed on dry hair for 1hr was being lazy.. anyways I was thinking that this is doing nothing for me.. It felt thick and unpleasant, I washed it out and used CON in the red bottle to shampoo a little...

All  I say is WOW! my hair felt so soft my new growth was like Butta. I roller set my hair using some leave in and some garnier fructis serum my turned out lovely soft but not shiny , I had to use some cantu shea butter for that ( I mixed it with castor oil, coconut oil, olive oil) 

All in all it turned out nice and uber soft. (sorry it is so long) 

This DC challenge rocks!!:Copy of 2cool::Copy of 2cool:


----------



## Aggie (Oct 13, 2008)

sevetlana said:


> I have not been doing my twice weekly for about four weeks I was away from home. I actually ran out of deep conditioners. I DC'ed with hello hydration mixed with some NTM conditioner I found, I did this after I clarified, it did not do much for me.
> 
> So I went out and got some more Pantene R&N, I DCed on dry hair for 1hr was being lazy.. anyways I was thinking that this is doing nothing for me.. It felt thick and unpleasant, I washed it out and used CON in the red bottle to shampoo a little...
> 
> ...


 
It's okay sevetlana if you can't fit in the DC's twice a week because once a week is better than none at all weekly, okay?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 13, 2008)

Mahalialee4 said:


> OKAY. Is anyone actually as the post says: "growing your hair long with deep conditioning?" What are some specific results other than "softness, lushness that you are achieving? What about LENGTH? Thanks for all replies?


 
Softness and lushness allows the hair to thrive. If it was hard and breaking off, then there is no way we can retain that type of hair structure. I believe my hair has been reponding to deep conditioning more so than when I wasn't doing them. The stimulation from the massaging of my scalp alone with the DCs is awesome as I don't really massage my scalp when I don't DC. I try to, but I don't as much as I should. You see Mahalia, it is a combination of other things and techniques that make DCs work for us.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 13, 2008)

Sunday Night.
I washed my Hair with Apoghee Even.Prim.Then did the Apoghee 2 min. Protien treatment.  Followed up  with Apoghee 5 min. Mois. Bala. My hair really needed it. Then for about 1 hour of deep rep.pak. ORS. My hair is so soft and no shedding. I moistuize with Cantu Shea Butter.


----------



## sevetlana (Oct 13, 2008)

Aggie said:


> It's okay sevetlana if you can't fit in the DC's twice a week because once a week is better than none at all weekly, okay?



Okay I don't feel so bad now. But I am gonna get back to the twice weekly.


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 13, 2008)

Mahalialee4 said:


> OKAY. Is anyone actually as the post says: "growing your hair long with deep conditioning?" What are some specific results other than "softness, lushness that you are achieving?  What about LENGTH?   Thanks for all replies?





Aggie said:


> Softness and lushness allows the hair to thrive. If it was hard and breaking off, then there is no way we can retain that type of hair structure. I believe my hair has been responding to deep conditioning more so than when I wasn't doing them. The stimulation from the massaging of my scalp alone with the DCs is awesome as I don't really massage my scalp when I don't DC. I try to, but I don't as much as I should. You see Mahalia, it is a combination of other things and techniques that make DCs work for us.



That exactly. My hair isn't growing any faster (at least not because of the DC's) but I'm also not seeing ANY of the tiny 'o's that used to cover the back and front of whatever shirt I was wearing while I was doing my hair. My hair is ALWAYS completely and fully moisturized, and I know that is increasing my retention, even if I can't objectively measure it. 

Let's put it this way - for me, I don't think that I will/would be able to grow my hair long without the twice weekly DC's. My hair would dry out enough to hit an artificial terminal much earlier than it should. 

DC'd this weekend with a KiyaFizzle - didn't seal my damp hair with castor oil before I went to bed (wanted to check something out) and my hair was MUCH drier and MUCH harder to untangle/two strand twist the next day. Can't say that proves that the castor oil is 'sealing' in moisture, but it definitely proves that my hair likes/needs the castor oil in order to be happiest.


----------



## spacetygrss (Oct 13, 2008)

DCing with Miss Jessies Rapid Recovery Treatment. I really don't like this stuff, but since I still had the rest of the sample jar left I figured that I'd use it mixed with some coconut oil.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Oct 13, 2008)

Just saw this thread.  Twice a week to DC seems like a tall order for me. However, I have not been taking great care of my hair.  I keep it under wraps under my falls at all times, so there's no manipulation.  But I don't moisturize either.  I'm wondering if the twice weekly DCs will solve my moisturizing problem?  Any input?


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 13, 2008)

classimami713 said:


> Just saw this thread.  Twice a week to DC seems like a tall order for me. However, I have not been taking great care of my hair.  I keep it under wraps under my falls at all times, so there's no manipulation.  But I don't moisturize either.  I'm wondering if the twice weekly DCs will solve my moisturizing problem?  Any input?



They might not solve it, but over time they will reduce it - possibly down to nothing. 
When I first started to do twice daily DC's, I still had to moisturize my hair daily. Now, I only moisturize after my DC, and my hair stays lush all week.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Oct 13, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> They might not solve it, but over time they will reduce it - possibly down to nothing.
> When I first started to do twice daily DC's, I still had to moisturize my hair daily. Now, I only moisturize after my DC, and my hair stays lush all week.



Thanks!  I'm willing to attempt this at least for a month.  I will have to see what the benefits/risks are from dc'ing more vs manipulating more.


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Oct 13, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> They might not solve it, but over time they will reduce it - possibly down to nothing.
> When I first started to do twice *daily* DC's, I still had to moisturize my hair daily. Now, I only moisturize after my DC, and my hair stays lush all week.


 
Wow, JK, I didn't realize that it was possible not to have to moisturize daily after a period of time.  I hope that is true.  I have struggled with certain styles (like when I roll my hair on perm wave rods).  If I moisturize the next day or so, I lose the "curls"/style & I am back to having that "afro" look.  How long was it before you could stop moisturizing daily?

On the *bolded* did you mean weekly?

Thanks


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 13, 2008)

rhapsdyblu said:


> Wow, JK, I didn't realize that it was possible not to have to moisturize daily after a period of time.  I hope that is true.  I have struggled with certain styles (like when I roll my hair on perm wave rods).  If I moisturize the next day or so, I lose the "curls"/style & I am back to having that "afro" look.  How long was it before you could stop moisturizing daily?
> 
> On the *bolded* did you mean weekly?
> 
> Thanks



Haha! Yes, yes, I meant twice weekly!  

*thinks* Hrrm. It was a couple of months - at least 3? maybe 4? I'll have to look back to when I first started on this challenge to get an idea.  In my head though, it's roughly 3. 

I didn't think I would ever be able to get away from daily moisturizing either, and it was kind of a surprise when I realized one day that I hadn't spritzed my hair in the morning/at night for a WHILE - and my hair was doing just fabulous without it.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 13, 2008)

i deep conditioned yesterday with lustrasilk shea and mango for 2 hours without heat, then washed with wen then deep conditioned for two more hours with capilo sole and cinamon. 30 minutes with heat and the rest without.


----------



## spacetygrss (Oct 13, 2008)

chebaby said:


> i deep conditioned yesterday with lustrasilk shea and mango for 2 hours without heat, then washed with wen then deep conditioned for two more hours with capilo sole and cinamon. 30 minutes with heat and the rest without.




Goodness! How does your hair feel? That's alot of moisture.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 13, 2008)

I am not on the challenge but Here is What I Do:

Shampoo 1x a month BUT I deep condition with Le Kair Cholesterol a min of 1x wk. I rotate how I cond. I may add sea salt or I may add my ayurvedic coconut oil mix (1 spoon) to the LeKair. I also from time to time add a moisturizing conditioner to the Lekair. I can go 2 days no problem without moisturizing now. I have been doing this consistently for 2 months. My hair feels silky, strong and thick and is gaining length.  No breakage or shedding.  My ends are doing great. Hope this helps.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 13, 2008)

Mahalialee4 said:


> I am not on the challenge but Here is What I Do:
> 
> Shampoo 1x a month BUT I deep condition with Le Kair Cholesterol a min of 1x wk. I rotate how I cond. I may add sea salt or I may add my ayurvedic coconut oil mix (1 spoon) to the LeKair. I also from time to time add a moisturizing conditioner to the Lekair. I can go 2 days no problem without moisturizing now. I have been doing this consistently for 2 months. My hair feels silky, strong and thick and is gaining length. No breakage or shedding. My ends are doing great. Hope this helps.


 
I am so happy to hear you are getting great results from deep conditioning Mahalialee.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Oct 13, 2008)

I haven't posted in a minute, but I have been keeping up with the DCs.  2-3 times a week.  Now that fall is hear, I am head back under the dryer.  DC'd tonight with Redken All Soft.


----------



## Tarae (Oct 13, 2008)

Saturday I DC'd with my Kenra MC.  I've been neglecting it for a while (because I have too much stuff) but it never lets me down.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Oct 13, 2008)

I DC'ed with Mizani Moisturefuse today, my hair felt nice but I definately need some structure. I'll be doing a protein treatment my next wash.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Oct 14, 2008)

I was a bit lazy this week so I only managed one DC. I DCed today with Keracare Humecto.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 14, 2008)

Welcome to all new challengers and welcome back to all challengers that haven't posted in a while. Hope to see you more often.


----------



## myronnie (Oct 14, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Wow, this seems like a very moisturizingly lush combination of oils, butter and conditioners you have here myronnie. I wonder how it came out.


 The first DC was SO freaking great..I'm guessing it was the sweet almond butter...so i decided to add both sweet almond butter and shea butter to the lustrasilk cholesterol which was AWESOME!
I'm now in love with both sweet almond butter and shea butter 
SA butter is SO creamy..it's like a whipped souffle or something lol
My hair is still soft 3 days later


----------



## MzWill (Oct 15, 2008)

haven't been able to post lately but i've been keeping up w/my twice weekly dc's!


----------



## chebaby (Oct 15, 2008)

i can hardly wait to deep condition with hairveda's sitrinilla this weekend.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 16, 2008)

i havent posted here in a little bit.

 for the past few days i've actually been using a DC as a leave-in/moisturizer/styler on my twists.

 pantene r&n breakage defense deep conditioning mask

 and i cant tell you how AMAZING my hair feels.

 my hair has never felt/been this healthy.

 it's strong, it springs back into place, it doesnt break.

 avocado oil has definitely helped in keeping it soft/smooth and nourished

 i didnt really like the DC as a rinse out, but leaving it in is phenomenal for me.  (and sometimes baggying it in overnight - i even thought this would count as a DC because it IS a "deep conditioning mask"  i'm just leaving all the goodies IN instead of rinsing out) 

  honestly, as much as i said i'd never use pantene products ever again...i'm SO glad i tried this one and didnt throw it away when it didnt work for me the way it says on the package.  

 my hair loves me now.  

 i'll keep this post updated!

 i know i've been raving about this all over the place

 i'm just too darn excited. haha


----------



## chebaby (Oct 16, 2008)

tonight i am going to pre poo with aubrey organics honey suckle rose and coconut oil. then im going to shampoo with hydratherma naturals moisture boosting shampoo and deep condition with the moisture boosting conditioner mixed with honey. i was going to use sitrinilla but i guess that'll have to wait until next weekend.


----------



## sevetlana (Oct 17, 2008)

Doing the Kiya fizzle today. Mixed two tablespoons of kosher salt with my Pantene R&N


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 17, 2008)

sevetlana said:


> Doing the Kiya fizzle today. Mixed two tablespoons of kosher salt with my Pantene R&N



two TABLESPOONS!?!?!?! Urm, hun, that's an awful awful awful lot of salt. I would suggest using no more than 1 _*teaspoon*_ per 8 oz of conditioner - I hope it works out well for you......


----------



## sevetlana (Oct 18, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> two TABLESPOONS!?!?!?! Urm, hun, that's an awful awful awful lot of salt. I would suggest using no more than 1 _*teaspoon*_ per 8 oz of conditioner - I hope it works out well for you......



Oh shoot my mistake it was 2 teaspoons but I guess that was still alot. It worked out ok. I will be less heavy handed in the future. Thanks Kiya.


----------



## sevetlana (Oct 18, 2008)

Deep conditioning over night with Pantene sans salt..lol
I wish the tub was larger tho..


----------



## trinigal27 (Oct 19, 2008)

*Just checking in, I know it has been a while.  The past two weeks I have dropped back on my deep conditioning, did once a week, have been in my lazy mood. Am going to get back on track as of today. Going to do a Apogee treatment in a while and then deep condition for 30-60mins. *

*Wishing you ladies a wonderful Sunday.*


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 19, 2008)

sevetlana said:


> Oh shoot my mistake it was 2 teaspoons but I guess that was still alot. It worked out ok. I will be less heavy handed in the future. Thanks Kiya.



*fans self* You had me scared!  

I'm glad you liked how it worked out. 


Me - I've been naughty, and skipped my Wednesday DC - I was on the run. I'm sitting here now with my usual in - I need to get up and detangle, etc before I get too sleepy.


----------



## Bronxcutie (Oct 19, 2008)

Tonight I washed my hair with Alberto VO5 Tea Therapy clarifying shampoo in "Vanilla Mint Tea" and Nexxus Therappe.  I used Motions CPR as my protein conditioner, and as I type this, I have Cream of Nature Jojoba & Olive Oil Moisture-Active deep conditioning treatment.  I will follow that with Luster's Pink Hot Oil Treatment and a few drops of olive oil.  That will stay in for 15 mins.  Then I will put Nexxus Headress Leave In Conditioner to roller set my hair.  I actually let my hair air dry with the rollers.  I'll take them out in the morning and will put some Cantu Shea Butter lotion on and a little bit of Frederic Fekkai's Glossing Creme.  Damn, that's long! LOL!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 19, 2008)

I wash and conditioned with my WEN yesterday and KiyaFizzle too and yep my hair came out amazingly soft nd manageable. Loved it a lot.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Oct 19, 2008)

I DCed with Nexxus Emergencee for 30 minutes, afterwards DCed with Sitrinilla mixed with honey and castor oil. My hair came out soft yet strong.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Oct 19, 2008)

DC'd Saturday night with Pantene.  Tonight I am DC'ing with Silicon Mix.


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 19, 2008)

runrunrunner said:


> i havent posted here in a little bit.
> 
> for the past few days i've actually been using a DC as a leave-in/moisturizer/styler on my twists.
> 
> ...


 
I want to try that with the Pantene R&N dc mask but I'm scared.


----------



## sevetlana (Oct 19, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> I want to try that with the Pantene R&N dc mask but I'm scared.



What are you scared of honey?


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 20, 2008)

sevetlana said:


> What are you scared of honey?


 
I'm thinking it will make my hair hard and break off if I use the Pantene Relaxed & Natural mask as a leave in. 

Maybe I will try it on one twist and see how my hair reacts.


----------



## myronnie (Oct 20, 2008)

DC'ed with Lustrasilk Shea mixed with the usual stuffs


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 20, 2008)

Haven't checked in for awhile but I am now deep conditioning daily(dcw) w/V05 conditioners and so far my hair seems to be loving it.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Oct 20, 2008)

i'm dcing right now with humectress, extreme moisture, olive oil, honey and aloe vera gel.  We'll see how it comes out

eta: not dry yet, so far so good.  my hair was very easy to detangle and rolerset.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 20, 2008)

will deep condition this weekend with sitrinilla conditioner (been meaning to use this for a while).
i also finally found relaxed and natural mask and cant wait to try that.


----------



## spacetygrss (Oct 20, 2008)

DCing right now with ORS Replenishing Pak.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 21, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> i'm dcing right now with humectress, *extreme moisture,* olive oil, honey and aloe vera gel. We'll see how it comes out
> 
> eta: not dry yet, so far so good. my hair was very easy to detangle and rolerset.


 
Okay this is the second time I've seen this (the bolded above) and I have to ask....could you tell me what this is sandyrabbit?


----------



## Ganjababy (Oct 21, 2008)

I can see/feel a huge difference in my hair since I have been deep condioning my hair 2-3 times per week. I cannot keep my hands out of my hair. My hair is lush and softer. When I do not deep condition my hair it becomes hard and washed out looking. When I do deep condition my hair it looks darker and more lush and is soft to the touch. 

I deep conditioned Sunday with a Joico Moisture mask. 

Today I tried a tresseme moisture mask for coloured hair.

I am trying to phase out shampoo but I have so much shampoo. For the last 2 weeks I have not used any shampoo and wash my hair with suave condioners insead- or any other cheapie or poor performing condidioner. I prefer suave though, it makes more of my curls more defined for some reason.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 21, 2008)

evsbaby said:


> I can see/feel a huge difference in my hair since I have been deep condioning my hair 2-3 times per week. I cannot keep my hands out of my hair. My hair is lush and softer. When I do not deep condition my hair it becomes hard and washed out looking. When I do deep condition my hair it looks darker and more lush and is soft to the touch.
> 
> I deep conditioned Sunday with a Joico Moisture mask.
> 
> ...


 
Girl evsbaby, I am also trying to phase out (sulfate-rich) shampoos and thank goodness I mostly have CON green and red labels left to finish off and they, to my knowledge do not have any sulfates in them. I am still trying to keep even these down to a minimum in usage. A lot of the other shampoos, I gave to my sister and nieces. They ain't complainin' about that at all.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 21, 2008)

i was going to hold off on wash day but i used oil sheen two days in a row and my hair feels a lil rough. so tonight i will pre poo with shescentit's fortifying hair mask or coconut oil not sure yet, then wash with wen sweet almond mint, then deep condition with sitrinilla(for the first time) with heat for 35-45 minutes. i hope my hair likes it. i will also be trying out a new foam wrap(design essentials) so i hope my hair likes that too.


----------



## Tarae (Oct 21, 2008)

I did a prepoo with Alter Ego Garlic to combat this shedding.  DC'd with a mix of Pantene Mask (haven't used this in a while) and Banana Brulee.  My twist out feels great.


----------



## tgrowe (Oct 21, 2008)

I just got a relaxer on Saturday and want to start deep conditioning my hair at least weekly since I had major breakage and had to get it layered in order to save some of my length. I hated to see my hair go, but it looks and feels a lot healthier now. How long should I wait post relaxer before I deep condition?


----------



## TexturedTresses (Oct 21, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Okay this is the second time I've seen this (the bolded above) and I have to ask....could you tell me what this is sandyrabbit?


 
http://www.americancrew.com/fb_mop/exememoisture_treat_sheet.jpg


----------



## TexturedTresses (Oct 21, 2008)

so sorry... i didn't realize it would be so big.  also, I did a review on it......... http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=258103


----------



## chebaby (Oct 22, 2008)

i deep conditioned my hair last night with sitrinilla deep conditioner and it didnt seem to moisturize. but after i blow dried and flat ironed my hair feels good.


----------



## myronnie (Oct 23, 2008)

Deep conditioning today with Lustrasilk Shea mixed with Shea butter, Mango Butter, Camellia Seed oil, Castor, and Coconut oils.


----------



## sevetlana (Oct 23, 2008)

Deep conditioning as I type. Pantene relaxed and natural and a touch of unrefined shea butter


----------



## Aggie (Oct 24, 2008)

Hmmm, I think I will be deepc conditioning today or tomorrow, don't know yet because I am putting in extra hours on my job this weekend, so we shall see.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 24, 2008)

I D/C my every Tuesday for now.


----------



## asummertyme (Oct 24, 2008)

this seems like a awsom challenge,  altho its almost over, i will do it anyways...


----------



## Aggie (Oct 24, 2008)

asummertyme said:


> this seems like a awsom challenge, altho its almost over, i will do it anyways...


 
Welcome to the challenge asummertyme, I will add you in right now.


----------



## spacetygrss (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm DCing with ORS Replenishing right now.


----------



## asummertyme (Oct 25, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Welcome to the challenge asummertyme, I will add you in right now.


 Thanks!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 25, 2008)

I am right now pre-pooing with some MT mixed with castor, jojoba and a few drops of tea tree and peppermint essential oils on my scalp and I put some straight MT on the strands of my hair covered in a plastic cap and turbie, and I think I'll keep this on for a few hours before deep conditioning later, with what? I don't know yet, will update later. 

But for now my scalp is feeling nice ands tingly with this mixture on it.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 25, 2008)

I relaxed and dc'd last night with Kenra MC


----------



## Aggie (Oct 25, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I relaxed and dc'd last night with Kenra MC


 
Oooooh tiff, your hair growwwwwww a lot!!! Also, did you color it or something?


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm steaming my hair with some MT, and honey and SAA and a buncha other conditioners all mixed in together - I've been under here for about an hour, and I'm going to try for two - assuming I don't fall asleep.


----------



## 25Nona (Oct 25, 2008)

Man, I haven't posted in a while, but I'm still DCing, relaxed last Sunday after a 13 wk stretch, during that time I even co-washed and wet bunned.  Sitting now with Motions CPR, will chelated and dc, with a conditioner mix overnight.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm always DCing, I DC family members and friends hair too sometime. I will be DCing tommorow when I wash my hair. , I may do it tonight.


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 25, 2008)

Finished with my DC, my hair feels good, but I can't tell if it's just luxuriating from the steam bath, or if using the MT as a DC helped, some.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 26, 2008)

I used aphogee 2 step treatment on my hair tonight. I haven't used this treatment in a long time. I did a 5 minute MT treatment and now I will be sleeping with some DC of Biolage Conditioning balm on my hair tonight because I am too tired to hop back in the shower to wash it out at 1:45am, just ain't happenin' tonight. I'll  update tomorrow, oops, that is, today...


----------



## tsturnbu (Oct 26, 2008)

girl, its 1:49 am here, and i am not washing the dc out either. i am going to sleep with my dc and just wash it out in the morning...



Aggie said:


> I used aphogee 2 step treatment on my hair tonight. I haven't used this treatment in a long time. I did a 5 minute MT treatment and now I will be sleeping with some DC of Biolage Conditioning balm on my hair tonight because I am too tired to hop back in the shower to wash it out at 1:45am, just ain't happenin' tonight. I'll  update tomorrow, oops, that is, today...


----------



## Mandy4610 (Oct 26, 2008)

I have been a bad girl this week.
I will definitely dc today.


----------



## asummertyme (Oct 26, 2008)

I DC'ed yesterday with motions cpr and did a hotoil treatment before hand..


----------



## Aggie (Oct 26, 2008)

asummertyme said:


> I DC'ed yesterday with motions cpr and did a hotoil treatment before hand..


 
Hey asummertyme, Zahara is such a cute baby in your siggy, I really like the power sign she has there with her hand....so cute.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 26, 2008)

tsturnbu said:


> girl, its 1:49 am here, and i am not washing the dc out either. i am going to sleep with my dc and just wash it out in the morning...


 
Girl you know it. I got up this morning and saturated my hair with some more DC, but this time I added Schwarzkopf Bonacure Smooth Express on top of the Biolage Conditioning Balm I slept in last night and now I am using a little heat for maybe 20 more minutes. 

I want my hair to look like a weed until Christmas so I can appreciate what it would look like for the holidays, wierd, I know, but that's what a want, so I am stretching my relaxer, I'm 10 weeks post today and I have 8 more weeks to go, so all this DCing, my hair really need right now.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Oct 27, 2008)

I DCed with SE Olive moisturizing treatment on my hair for 40 minutes (no heat) and then I finished under my steamer for 20 minutes. My hair was feeling good, loads of slip. I'm so far into my stretch but this challenge has kept the breakage and dryness at bay.


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Oct 27, 2008)

I DC'd Sat. overnite with ORS replenishing pak (I think that's the name - the one in the single packet) & when I washed it out, my hair felt like brillo.  At first I panicked.   That's never happened before.  So I washed with CON (red label), then I did a Aphoghee 2 min treatment.  Then I did Silk Elements moisterizing treatment mixed with some caramel treat & bhringraj oil.  Sat under the steamer for 1 hr & rinsed.  Hair came back to its normal softness. 

Not sure what happened there.  I have used the ORS pak once before, but I mixed it with something.  Maybe my hair does not like it alone.  Well, I won't be repurchasing that.  I was a little hesitant to use the Aphoghee since I use MT & OCT regularly but it said that it restores softness instantly so I decided to risk it.  Glad I did.

My hair has felt so good since I started DC'ing regularly.  Now, absolutely cannot tolerate anything other than that soft, lush feeling.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 27, 2008)

Just pood with ORS Creamy Aloe, gotta make sure all of the relaxer's outta my head 

I'm sitting under the dryer with the Silk Elements Mega Silk conditioner that came with my relaxer. When I put it on, it immediately melted into my hair. Can't wait till I rinse it out  There was a lot in the packet, so I'll use some as a leave in too 

Aggie, I know what you mean about wanting to appreciate a fresh relaxer. I stretched for 17 weeks, and I am SOOO  appreciating the smooth, sleek, well-behaved hair! I'm so in love with my hair right now! (I'll probably feel differently in about 2 months  )


----------



## chebaby (Oct 27, 2008)

i deep conditioned on dry hair without heat yesterday with shescentit's banana brulee, this stuff is amazing. then i shampooed with olive babassu bar from chargin valley and then a 3 minuted treatment with aussie 3 minute reconstructor.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 27, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Just pood with ORS Creamy Aloe, gotta make sure all of the relaxer's outta my head
> 
> I'm sitting under the dryer with the Silk Elements Mega Silk conditioner that came with my relaxer. When I put it on, it immediately melted into my hair. Can't wait till I rinse it out  There was a lot in the packet, so I'll use some as a leave in too
> 
> *Aggie, I know what you mean about wanting to appreciate a fresh relaxer.* I stretched for 17 weeks, and I am SOOO appreciating the smooth, sleek, well-behaved hair! I'm so in love with my hair right now! (I'll probably feel differently in about 2 months  )


 
Girl tiff, I was tryin' but I can't do it, can't amke it 8 more weeks so I will be relaxing on Wednesday. Thank goodness, I clarified my hair on Saturday so that will allow me to go ahead and do my thing honey. I will be self-relaxing too, so we'll see.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 29, 2008)

Just pood with Elasta QP Conditioning poo. The more I use this stuff, the more I  it! It leaves my hair so soft and slippy. Just like CON did!

Dc'ing right now with Hair One Olive Oil. I don't feel like sitting under the dryer, so I'm just walkin around with a bag on my head. It's already been on about 2 hrs, I think I'll rinse off in a few minutes....


----------



## tiffers (Oct 29, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Girl tiff, I was tryin' but I can't do it, can't amke it 8 more weeks so I will be relaxing on Wednesday. Thank goodness, I clarified my hair on Saturday so that will allow me to go ahead and do my thing honey. I will be self-relaxing too, so we'll see.


 
LOL!!! Aggie! What relaxer will you use?


----------



## chebaby (Oct 29, 2008)

i went to the dominican salon this morning and had them deep condition my hair with UAN's crema plus. the comb did just slide right through my hair. i love it but i think i will only use it when i go to that salon.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2008)

tiffers said:


> LOL!!! Aggie! What relaxer will you use?


 
 It's Wednesday and sho nuff girl, I ain't relaxed yet. I have Design Essentials and Mizani Butter Blend and I thinK I might use the Mizani BB, still not sure yet, I'll let you know what I decided on and how it came out, ok honey?


----------



## myronnie (Oct 29, 2008)

i washed with avocado shea and rosemary aloe lavendar shampoo bars from chagrin valley and then deep conditioning with Garnier mixed with shea butter, sweet almond butter, camellia seed oil, castor, coconut oils.


----------



## discobiscuits (Oct 29, 2008)

myronnie said:


> Deep conditioning with Garnier conditoner mixed with Sweet Almond Butter, Avocado Oil, Castor, and Coconut oils, and Honey then *Hendigo with LUSH caca noir henna* then deep conditioning again with Lustrasilk Shea butter mixed with Shea butter, Camellia Seed Oil, Castor, and Coconut oils



*
myronnie:

1. do you have any gray hair?
2. what color did the caca noir turn your hair?
3. what is your natural hair color?

Thanks in advance for your help. I can't decide if I am going to buy any of the LUSH henna colors and if I do, I can't figure out which one to buy/use.*


----------



## Healthb4Length (Oct 30, 2008)

DC'ed with Elasta's Fortifying conditioner for 1/2 hourwith heat and 1/2 hour without.


----------



## myronnie (Oct 30, 2008)

*myronnie:*

*1. do you have any gray hair? lol not yet..*
*2. what color did the caca noir turn your hair? Black, but i had already hendigoed 8 weeks previously(but it faded)*
*3. what is your natural hair color? Auburn brown*

*Thanks in advance for your help. I can't decide if I am going to buy any of the LUSH henna colors and if I do, I can't figure out which one to buy/use.*


----------



## ladycage (Oct 30, 2008)

I deep condition my hair at least once a week and I want to join the challenge but my question is do you apply the condition, let it stay on for atleast 30 minutes and then rinse it out and blow dry your hair?  I'm scared that is too much blow drying and will dry out the hair after a while, can anyone detail what you do.

I just subscribed
Thanks


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 30, 2008)

ladycage said:


> I deep condition my hair at least once a week and I want to join the challenge but my question is do you apply the condition, let it stay on for atleast 30 minutes and then rinse it out and blow dry your hair?  I'm scared that is too much blow drying and will dry out the hair after a while, can anyone detail what you do.
> 
> I just subscribed
> Thanks



I airdry, always, always. 

I DC'd overnight last night with plain old Elasta QP. I was too beat and too ready to go to bed to do anything more.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 30, 2008)

ladycage said:


> I deep condition my hair at least once a week and I want to join the challenge but my question is do you apply the condition, let it stay on for atleast 30 minutes and then rinse it out and blow dry your hair? I'm scared that is too much blow drying and will dry out the hair after a while, can anyone detail what you do.
> 
> I just subscribed
> Thanks


 
Welcome to the challenge ladycage, I will add you in right now.



JustKiya said:


> I airdry, always, always.
> 
> I DC'd overnight last night with plain old Elasta QP. I was too beat and too ready to go to bed to do anything more.


 
I agree with JK, I airdry most of the time. I might use my blow dryer 3 maybe 4 times a year and that's a big maybe. That poor blow dryer collects dust more than it's used, but I have no regrets there at all. Since I started airdrying, I realise I don't have split ends like I used to, it's amazing!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 30, 2008)

tiffers said:


> LOL!!! Aggie! What relaxer will you use?


 
Hey tiff, I didn't do it yet. I came home too late to relax today so i decided to wait a little longer before I relax. I amreally  gonna go for the 12 weeks stretch this time, that's another 1.5 weeks to go.


----------



## sevetlana (Oct 30, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Hey tiff, I didn't do it yet. I came home too late to relax today so i decided to wait a little longer before I relax. I amreally  gonna go for the 12 weeks stretch this time, that's another 1.5 weeks to go.




I was trying for 13weeks. I am week 11 now but I itching to relax. I might do it at 12wks too. My hair is so soft, but I am fighting with my edges.


----------



## pinayprincess (Oct 30, 2008)

Do you ladies think I can DC with Aveda DR?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 30, 2008)

sevetlana said:


> I was trying for 13weeks. I am week 11 now but I itching to relax. I might do it at 12wks too. My hair is so soft, but I am fighting with my edges.


 
I know the feeling, I was there on Sunday and even up to yesterday, but I made up my mind to wait for 12 weeks this time.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 30, 2008)

pinayprincess said:


> Do you ladies think I can DC with Aveda DR?


 
I don't see why not. Is this a protein conditioner? I think maybe Gymfreak might be able to answeer this question. I believe she uses it but I'm not sure. If it is a protein conditioner then you would want to follow it up by some moisturizing conditioner for suppleness but that's just my opinion, okay? Hopefully someone else who uses it it can give you better instructions on it's use.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Oct 30, 2008)

DC 3xs this week with Pantene and Shescentit avocado conditioner.


----------



## MzWill (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey Ladies!  I've been MIA for a few weeks but I've been keeping up w/my DC's.  I've added honeyquat to my JASON sea kelp & castor oil and my hair definitely loves the addition


----------



## ycj (Oct 31, 2008)

Aggie said:


> *Hi to all deep conditioning challengers,*
> 
> This is just a continuation of the deep conditioning challenge for 3 months that ran from February through April, 2008. Now by popular demand it's coming back for the rest of this year beginning May 1st - December 31st, 2008.
> 
> ...


Count me in as well!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 31, 2008)

ycj said:


> Count me in as well!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Welcome ycj, you have been added, okay?


----------



## danigurl18 (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm doing a DC tonight with ORS hair mayo


----------



## Aggie (Oct 31, 2008)

Well ladies, I had a lot of time on my hand today, so I relaxed my hair as soon as I got off from work. I protein treated my hair with Mizani kerafuse mixed with some Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor. I then DC'ed with some Mizani moisturefuse, yummy.


----------



## Latomian (Oct 31, 2008)

BlackPearl1 said:


> This sound like a really good challenge but I'm not sure if I could do it. I like to go with the flow . I make sure I DC at least once a week. Sometimes doing mid-week I co-wash then DC. I'm pretty sure I will co-wash more during the summer, but if I'm wearing my hair curly (sometime) I may not be able to. Decisions decisions


 
Your hair is soooo gorgeous.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Nov 1, 2008)

okay, i clarified with ors creamy aloe shampoo and then dc'd with ors replenishing conditioner.  why is this my first time using this?  this stuff is great.  that was my fastest rollerset EVER.  i'm rethinking no cones.  i lost so little hair because it was so easy to detangle.  do you guys consider this a moisturizing conditioner or protein, because i'd like to use this more often and I have protein sensitve hair.


----------



## 25Nona (Nov 1, 2008)

DC'd yesterday, did my tea rinse, co washed twice and use Aussie's 3 min, man that stuff just melted my hair, it just really make it feel so nice and smooth.  I'll use it a few more times and see if it yields the same results, but for now it is definitely a keeper.


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 1, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> okay, i clarified with ors creamy aloe shampoo and then dc'd with ors replenishing conditioner.  why is this my first time using this?  this stuff is great.  that was my fastest rollerset EVER.  i'm rethinking no cones.  i lost so little hair because it was so easy to detangle.  do you guys consider this a moisturizing conditioner or protein, because i'd like to use this more often and I have protein sensitve hair.




Hey sweetie,

Glad to hear the ORS poo and co worked so well for you. IIRC, the co is both protein and moisture.


----------



## sky035 (Nov 1, 2008)

BCed Ended my 4 month stretch with a touch up on Thursday. Got a blow out and trimmed of 1/4 inch of dry damaged ends.


----------



## MonaLisa (Nov 1, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Well ladies, I had a lot of time on my hand today, so I relaxed my hair as soon as I got off from work. I protein treated my hair with Mizani kerafuse mixed with some Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor. I then DC'ed with some Mizani moisturefuse, yummy.


 

_*  I was thisclose to getting my  on with your touch up date...then kept scrolling and saw that you did it.*_

_*Hope it came out well! *_

_*And just checking in....sticking with the SitriNillah, Pantene BD Mask and Giovanni for conditioning until I touch up.*_

_*Why did I go back and check the end date for the dc challenge was 12/19...*_

_*7 weeks to go!*_


----------



## sevetlana (Nov 1, 2008)

I am Dcing  with some Cholesterol mixed with olive oil, shea butter and a touch of honeyquat.


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 1, 2008)

Steaming my hair with my 'cleansing' DC + ayurvedics & some hibiscus (I really need to look up what that does for hair ) 

I really think I might steam every weekend - my hair seems to love it, and now that it's cooled down, I'm not pooled in sweat anymore  So not cute.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 1, 2008)

pood last night with NTM itchy scalp

Dc'd with Silk Elements Olive Oil dc for 45 mins w/heat

Used NTM leave in and Silken Child serum and rollerset


----------



## katblack (Nov 1, 2008)

tiffers said:


> pood last night with NTM itchy scalp
> 
> Dc'd with Silk Elements Olive Oil dc for 45 mins w/heat
> 
> Used NTM leave in and Silken Child serum and rollerset


 

How does the silken child work for you as a heat protectant I bought two of them and hope it helps me when I start straightening my hair.


----------



## ladycage (Nov 1, 2008)

I DC today for 3 hours  with Cholestrol and EVO.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Nov 1, 2008)

Dc'ed last night with SE olive moisture mask for an hour.


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 1, 2008)

It's official - my hair *loves* the steam. It was insanely easy to detangle, and felt so lush and heavy.  Hrm, I really need to check into hibiscus.


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 1, 2008)

tiffers said:


> pood last night with *NTM itchy scalp*
> 
> Dc'd with Silk Elements Olive Oil dc for 45 mins w/heat
> 
> Used NTM leave in and Silken Child serum and rollerset



hey sweetie,

do you find this drying at all? also, is this the shampoo you are referring to:
http://www.walgreens.com/store/prod...frgl_662163&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=sku1332515

tia,
tishee


----------



## Aggie (Nov 2, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _* I was thisclose to getting my  on with your touch up date...then kept scrolling and saw that you did it.*_
> 
> _*Hope it came out well! *_
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Mona, yes my relaxer came out really nice and straight. Yeah the DC challenge for 2008 is coming to an end but you know this is the type of challenge that goes on forever and I might start another one next year or anyone else can actually. I need to do a major trim at the end of this year to get ready for BSL/MBL next year, don't know which one I'll be going for. It would depend on how short I trim my hair, I suppose.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Nov 2, 2008)

_DC'd last night with Mizani Moisturefuse._


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 2, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Thanks Mona, yes my relaxer came out really nice and straight. Yeah the DC challenge for 2008 is coming to an end but you know this is the type of challenge that goes on forever and I might start another one next year or anyone else can actually. I need to do a major trim at the end of this year to get ready for BSL/MBL next year, don't know which one I'll be going for. It would depend on how short I trim my hair, I suppose.



You *so* need to start one for next year, Aggie!! This truly could be the challenge that never ends!


----------



## myronnie (Nov 2, 2008)

Deep conditioning today with Lustrasilk Shea Butter cholesterol mixed with SHea butter, Sweet Almond Butter, Camellia seed oil, Castor oil, and Coconut oil..


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Nov 2, 2008)

Does anyone take comparison pics to show your results?


----------



## spacetygrss (Nov 2, 2008)

DCing with ORS Replenishing right now. Did one with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm the last time.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Nov 3, 2008)

Mahalialee4 said:


> Does anyone take comparison pics to show your results?


 
I will be posting my res43ts at the end of December.


----------



## Tarae (Nov 3, 2008)

I had a sample of Elasta QP Intense so I DC'd with that tonight for over an hour.  My hair felt good after I rinsed it out but I'll see how my hair feels after it's dry.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 5, 2008)

Shampood with Elasta's Conditioning poo 

Dc'ing now with a mixture of Silk Elements Olive Oil MegaSilk and Silk Elements Olive Oil Moisturizing Treatment 

I'll be under the dryer for an hour


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 13, 2008)

DC'd overnight last night with some watered down Elasta/Premier/Refresh con. My hair was so soft and fluffy this morning!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 13, 2008)

I Pre-Pooed with Alma oil Overnite
I wash with Jason Shampoo
I applied a black rinse to my hair line
DC with Deep Rep PAk.
Getting ready to use Aussie Moist and put five braids in my hair 
so Fri. and Sat. my hair will look good =)


----------



## Aggie (Nov 13, 2008)

Oooops! I have not been updating my DCing progress as of late, but then again,I haven't been on the LHCF a whole lot lately either but I have been keeping up with my DCing and I am due for one on the weekend. In fact, I think I will be hendigoing my hair as well. So you know IT'S ON for the Dcing on the weekend. Can't wait!


----------



## tiffers (Nov 13, 2008)

I did a hot oil treatment with amla oil. Kept it on for a few hours. I'm getting ready to poo with NTM and dc with either Kenra MC or Nature's Therapy Mega Moisture. Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## India*32 (Nov 13, 2008)

Dnag I missed the challenge for 2008.  The conditioning helps keeps  moisture in the hair, which allows for less tangles which leads to less breakage.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 13, 2008)

SimoneReynold said:


> Dnag I missed the challenge for 2008. The conditioning helps keeps moisture in the hair, which allows for less tangles which leads to less breakage.


 
Don't worry Simone, you can join for the 2009 challenge for sure.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Nov 13, 2008)

I DC'd last night with heat using Pantene Relaxed and Natural Deep Conditining Mask.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Nov 13, 2008)

dcing with honeysuckle rose.  i really do enjoy this conditioner.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 13, 2008)

Okay, I chose Kenra MC and my hair is soooo soft  It feels so wonderous, I almost rollerset it. Keyword: ALMOST. I'm too lazy


----------



## 25Nona (Nov 13, 2008)

DCing now with SitriNillah, and will follow with Aussie 3 minute treatment and Aussie Moist, topping off with a rollerset.


----------



## myronnie (Nov 14, 2008)

dc'ed with garnier mixedwith sweet almond butter, mango butter, camellia seed oil, and coconut oil.


----------



## Tarae (Nov 14, 2008)

I did my touch up earlier.  I'm going to DC overnight with Silk Elements Moisturizing Treatment.


----------



## JerriBlank (Nov 14, 2008)

Still here,although i haven't checked in in ages

I am currently dc'ing with some Senscience deep treatment,and i'm doing rollersets directly after that...so that means i've eased up my dc'ing to twice a week.I just can't stand to rollerset anymore than that


----------



## chebaby (Nov 14, 2008)

im going to deep condition this weekend. but i dont know what i want to use. im thinking of using dudleys mud mask or deep condition with ubh deep conditioner mixed with honey and coconut oil. i dont know yet.


----------



## Moisture2608 (Nov 15, 2008)

I haven't been here in a long time. But, I'm still a faithful DC'er! I've been using KeraCare Humecto since August. 

I DC'ed with it last night for about 1 hour under the dryer.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 15, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Okay, I chose Kenra MC and my hair is soooo soft  It feels so wonderous, I almost rollerset it. *Keyword: ALMOST. I'm too lazy*


 
This made me laugh. Thanks honey, I needed that.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 15, 2008)

Chelated with ORS Creamy Aloe

Conditioned for about 10 with Millennia Mud Reconstructor. LOVE this stuff! It's the only protein conditioner that's EVER made my hair soft. My hair hates protein, but not this one 

Dc'd for an hour w/heat with Sally's version of Matrix Hydrating Balm


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 15, 2008)

I still haven't decided what I'm doing. I'm considering doing a caramel treatment again - maybe add a dash of MT, and get under the steamer.  That doesn't sound half bad.....


----------



## Aggie (Nov 15, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I still haven't decided what I'm doing. I'm considering doing a caramel treatment again - maybe add a dash of MT, and get under the steamer.  That doesn't sound half bad.....


 
Hmmm, this does sound good for sure. I think I will be DCing with a little MT tomorrow as well, but only for a few minutes.


----------



## spacetygrss (Nov 15, 2008)

Haven't checked in in awhile, but still here. I used Joico KPAK today (shampoo and the reconstructor) then followed up with a mix of the Joico Moisture Recovery Balm and Joico Kpak Intense Hydrator.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Nov 15, 2008)

I haven't check it in 2 months long story. I have not missed a d/c though. I am currently d/c-ing with Ion Effective Care Treatment and Queen Helene Cholesterol Hot oil combo. I sat under the dryer for 30 minutes. I am still sitting here with the concotion in my hair. All is well though.


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 15, 2008)

I finally settled on a good clarifying, followed up with Caramel & MT under steam.  My hair was extra tangly because of the clarifying, but it feel happy, all the same.


----------



## myronnie (Nov 15, 2008)

Chelate with ORS ALoeshampoo..reconstructor with Aphogee 2 minute..then deepconditioned with Lustrasilk Shea.


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 16, 2008)

dc overnight with Nairobi humecta-sil conditioner and Nexxus aloxxi botanic oil.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Nov 16, 2008)

DC'd overnight with Lustrasilk Shea and honeyquat.


----------



## Tee (Nov 16, 2008)

chebaby said:


> im going to deep condition this weekend. but i dont know what i want to use. im thinking of using dudleys mud mask or deep condition with ubh deep conditioner mixed with honey and coconut oil. i dont know yet.


You just reminded me to order some more Dudleys Mud Mask.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 16, 2008)

Okay time for my DC update.....I henna'ed my hair today, left it on for 6 hours without heat because I was busy doing some stuff around the house. I am now sitting under my dryer with some Jason Natural Thin to Thick Biotin Conditioner and Mizani Moisturefuse conditioner on my hair for possibly an hour and a half this afternoon. Feels really nice and soft too.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 16, 2008)

I have not posted for a while, but I have been DCing faithfully.
Yesterday I did a hot oil treatment and then I DCed with ORS hair mayo for about an hour under my pibbs. My hair was so so so soft and it felt super moisturized (to think I almost gave my ORS away) I always thought my hair wouldn't feel moisturized because ORS is a light protein. I guess I was wrong.

Today, I was bored, so I decided to DC again
I am using Keracare Humecto and I am just getting ready to go under the dryer.
This week was a good week for my hair and I  

Now lets see what next week brings


----------



## SailorSuccess (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey ladies, i'm still hanging in with the DCing. I just tryin to get settled here in MD. I have been faithfully DCing 2x wk. I stopped for a couple weeks and my hair was miserable. I started back last week and my hair is returning back to heaven. 

I am DCing right now with CON, HSR, and a little extra honey. I also did a hot oil treatment with evoo.


----------



## chebaby (Nov 16, 2008)

yesterday i deep conditoned for 30 minutes with heat with UBH deep conditoner and then followed up with crema moisturizing conditoner for 15 minutes without heat. my hair feels really strong and soft. im going to order the big bottle of ubh conditioner.


----------



## 25Nona (Nov 16, 2008)

DC'd all day today without heat with SitriNillah, did a hot oil treatment, chealated with Mizani followed with Aussie 3 minute treatment and Aussie Moist, finished with a rollerset.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Nov 16, 2008)

Haven't posted in a while - DC'ing overnight with AO HSR and Castor oil.


----------



## sky035 (Nov 17, 2008)

Last Night: Clarified with Nexxus Arid, DCed with L'Oreal Nature's Therapy Mega Moisture (for dry hair) using electric steam cap for 30 minutes.


----------



## MonaLisa (Nov 17, 2008)

_*
DC'd last night with SitriNillah and Pantene BD mask...finished off with a Garnier melting masque chaser....*_


_*challenge is heading into the home stretch...*_


----------



## tiffers (Nov 17, 2008)

Used Sally's GVP Extra Gentle Shampoo, their knockoff of Redken Amino Pon poo for chemically treated hair. It adjusts your hair pH and all that jazz. I reeeaaally like it! Dc'd with the Conditioning Balm again, and this time my hair came out way more moisturized and soft than before! This poo is a keeper


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Nov 17, 2008)

DC'd tonight with Redken Smooth Down.


----------



## natstar (Nov 17, 2008)

I haven't been keeping up with posting, but I have been DC @ least 30 min since August each week.  In the past 2 months I have DC'd 2x a week for at least 30 min and in the past week I have bumped my DC sessions to 1 hr-2x a week. I def. see a difference and will keep it up.


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 17, 2008)

DC'ed this afternoon with  Humecto...for 1 hour...


----------



## Healthb4Length (Nov 17, 2008)

DCed this weekend with Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein deep conditioner for 1/2 hr with heat and followed up with Mizani Moisture Fuse for 1/2 hr without heat.


----------



## myronnie (Nov 22, 2008)

bumpinnnnnnn


----------



## tiffers (Nov 22, 2008)

Poo'd with GVP Extra Gentle poo 

Dc'd with Kenra MC 

Used GVP Conditioner as a leave in 

Sealed with GVP Smoothing Serum 

HAIRGASM!!!!! 

My hair is so incredibly soft. I just can't believe it! These GVP products are the freakin-frackin undisputed TRUF!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Nov 22, 2008)

*DC'd last night with Redken All Soft.*


----------



## sweetcocoa (Nov 22, 2008)

Count me in please!


----------



## Healthb4Length (Nov 22, 2008)

Dced with optimum salon repair deep conditioner for 1 hr under pibbs after corrective touch up.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Nov 22, 2008)

Dced with optimum salon repair deep conditioner for 1 hr under pibbs after corrective touch up.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 22, 2008)

sweetcocoa said:


> Count me in please!


 
You've been added sweetcocoa, but are you aware that the challenge ends at the end of December, 2008? We may have to start another one for next year it seems.


----------



## mango387 (Nov 22, 2008)

Aggie said:


> You've been added sweetcocoa, but are you aware that the challenge ends at the end of December, 2008? We may have to start another one for next year it seems.



It would be great if you could Aggie, because you are a fantastic cheerleader.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 22, 2008)

mango387 said:


> It would be great if you could Aggie, because you are a fantastic cheerleader.


 
WOW! This is so sweet of you to say mango387. Thank you so much.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 22, 2008)

Aggie, you HAVE to start another one!!! The minute this one ends, another has to be immediately started  .yep:


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 22, 2008)

mango387 said:


> It would be great if you could Aggie, because you are a fantastic cheerleader.





tiffers said:


> Aggie, you HAVE to start another one!!! The minute this one ends, another has to be immediately started  .yep:



I do believe the motion has been made, and seconded (and thirded!  ) and thus it must pass!   Aggie! 

I skipped my midweek DC since me and my hair needed a lil break from each other, but we are back in love now, and I'm gonna give her a lil salt and some hibiscus, I think, and get good and steamy, too.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 22, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Aggie, you HAVE to start another one!!! The minute this one ends, another has to be immediately started  .yep:


 


JustKiya said:


> I do believe the motion has been made, and seconded (and thirded!  ) and thus it must pass! :lol  Aggie!
> 
> I skipped my midweek DC since me and my hair needed a lil break from each other, but we are back in love now, and I'm gonna give her a lil salt and some hibiscus, I think, and get good and steamy, too.


 
WOW! Thanks for the vote of confidence ladies. I really love ya'll and I think you deserve afor that.


----------



## wheezy807 (Nov 22, 2008)

Aggie said:


> WOW! Thanks for the vote of confidence ladies. I really love ya'll and I think you deserve afor that.


I think y'all desperately need a part 3 thread started ASAP! Deep conditioning is the truth, lol!


----------



## MonaLisa (Nov 22, 2008)

_*Clocking in 7 hr deep conditioning session w/SitriNillah, Aveda dr and coconut cream.*_


----------



## spacetygrss (Nov 22, 2008)

DCing with ORS Replenishing right now.


----------



## pisceschica (Nov 22, 2008)

I am deep conditioning with  ORS I do this every time I shampoo. . makes my hair feel really soft until I wash it again.


----------



## sky035 (Nov 24, 2008)

DCing as we speak with L'Oreal Nature's Therapy Mega Moisture.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Nov 24, 2008)

Lisaaa Bonet said:


> DCing as we speak with L'Oreal Nature's Therapy Mega Moisture.


 
how is this?


----------



## tiffers (Nov 24, 2008)

Pood with GVP Extra Gentle Shampoo

Dc'ing right now with Silk Elements Olive Oil Mega Silk mixed with Silk Elements Olive Oil Moisture Treatment. I'll be under the dryer for an hour

Afterwards, I'll use GVP Conditioner as a leave in, seal with GVP Smoothing Serum and bun it up


----------



## jerseygurl (Nov 24, 2008)

Hurry up with the next one Aggie. Y'all are making me sick with envy. I wanna DC too


----------



## tiffers (Nov 25, 2008)

My hair came out horribly yesterday because I needed to clarify plus my hair doesn't like the SE Moisture Treatment.

Today I clarified with ORS Creamy Aloe

Shampood with GVP Extra Gentle poo

I'm dc'ing with GVP Conditioning Balm right now. Sat under the dryer for like 35 minutes. I'll probably leave it on another few hours while I do stuff around the house


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 25, 2008)

dc today w/Nairobi humecta-sil conditioner. I chelated/clarifying last Friday and my hair is craving moisture.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 25, 2008)

Conditioned tonight with Jason Natural Thin to Thick Biotin conditioner mixed with WEN tea tree, hair is uber soft.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 25, 2008)

jerseygurl said:


> Hurry up with the next one Aggie. Y'all are making me sick with envy. I wanna DC too


 
Girl you are too funny. I will start part 3 around December 22nd or so.


----------



## DaPPeR (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm pretty sure their will be a Part 3 because I'm soooo late. DC'ing is the best thing that happened to my hair.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Nov 26, 2008)

I did a steam treatment today with sensitive by nature extreme moisture treatment. My hair felt really lush, I'll be following up in a couple days with a light protein treatment.


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 26, 2008)

Healthb4Length said:


> I did a steam treatment today with s*ensitive by nature extreme moisture treatment.* My hair felt really lush, I'll be following up in a couple days with a light protein treatment.



do you mind me asking where you purchased this from? 

tia,
tishee


----------



## myronnie (Nov 26, 2008)

Today i'm going to do 1 shampoo with Redken Smooth Down,
a quickie rinse with VO5 FMF conditioner
Then a deep condition with Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol
I'm running out of Lustrasilk  And i hate the new garnier dry/damaged conditioner  Dangit.


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 26, 2008)

Since I'm off tomorrow, I think that I'll do another steam treatment with some salt and hibiscus tomorrow - my hair is still a lil salty about the whole clarifying thing (apparently, I really, really, really, didn't need it!), and then I'm thinking about trying a different hairstyle. Mayyybe.


----------



## JerriBlank (Nov 26, 2008)

I dc'ed with some L'anza Healing Moisture condish,mixed with some nexxus emergencee yesterday.(I miss my senscience cpr)

Strong and soft

My hair has been doing really well as far as breakage goes.
This is pretty much my first stretch w/o braids,so I'm getting nervous,but its doing good


----------



## Aggie (Nov 26, 2008)

DaPPeR said:


> I'm pretty sure their will be a Part 3 because I'm soooo late. DC'ing is the best thing that happened to my hair.


Yes DaPPeR, there will be a part 3 soon.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Nov 27, 2008)

tishee said:


> do you mind me asking where you purchased this from?
> 
> tia,
> tishee


 
My local Asian BSS but I just found an online source, http://search.store.yahoo.net/cgi-b...store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/nsearch.html


----------



## cutiebe2 (Nov 27, 2008)

tonight I am pre-pooing with Cocosta oil

then tomorrow I will Chelate with Redkin, do a protein treatment with emergencee, DC with Strillah from Hairveda and rise with ACV

a lot I know!!! But usually I just DC on dry hair and wash it out so this it is the extra I do every few months


----------



## DaPPeR (Nov 27, 2008)

tiffers said:


> *My hair came out horribly yesterday because I needed to clarify plus my hair doesn't like the SE Moisture Treatme*nt.
> 
> Today I clarified with ORS Creamy Aloe
> 
> ...


 

Before I could finish reading your sentence, I thought of my awful experience with this product. It made my hair O so hard and it was all in tangles after I applied.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 27, 2008)

hey ladies, I conditioned my hair today with some Olive Oil Hair One Conditioner and my Ovation Creme Rinse and my hair came out really silky. I love this new combo.


----------



## spacetygrss (Nov 27, 2008)

I DC'd yesterday with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm. My hair feels so luscious right now. It's my favorite conditioner hands down..wish it came in bigger sizes.


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 27, 2008)

I prepoo'd with Vitaka frosting last night washed with Nexxus Diamectress...DC'ed with Humecto all nite and i am under the dryer now..


----------



## chebaby (Nov 27, 2008)

i washed my hair last night with aphogee shampoo for damaged hair(1 lather) then deep conditioned my hair for 30 minutes under the dryer with ORS replenishing pak then 30 minutes without heat. i then rinsed it out and left aveda brilliant conditioner on my hair for 2 minutes. after i rinsed that out i sprayed my hair with PM moisture mist, salerm 21 and CHI silk infusion. i blow dried and flat ironed with my CHI 1" and my hair came out sooooooooooo silky.


----------



## joyandfaith (Nov 29, 2008)

I haven't checked in in forever , but I'm still here.  I'm DCing overnight with some Dove conditioner.  Hey, it was the only think I could find under the sink at my mom's house


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Nov 29, 2008)

*I straighten my hair last week, so no DCing.  DC'd last night with KeraCare Humecto and castor oil.*


----------



## CurliDiva (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok.........why didn't someone tell me about AO Honeysuckle Rose conditioner sooner!  It turn my natural hair into BUTTER the moment I applied it!

It is so thick (which I love) that I had a hard time getting out the bottle.....they need to put this stuff in jars!

It is going going to be my DC for 2009!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 29, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Ok.........why didn't someone tell me about *AO Honeysuckle Rose conditioner* sooner!  It turn my natural hair into BUTTER the moment I applied it!
> 
> It is so thick (which I love) that I had a hard time getting out the bottle.....they need to put this stuff in jars!
> 
> *It is going going to be my DC for 2009*!


 
Girl you and me both CurlDiva. I used it for the first time this week too  and fell deeply in love with it so yes, this is my DC for 2009 for sure.


----------



## sky035 (Nov 29, 2008)

DCed yesterday with Paul Mitchell's Super Skinny treatment for 1 hour using a shower cap.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 29, 2008)

Shampood with GVP Extra Gentle poo

Dc'd for about 40 minutes with Nature's Therapy Mega Moisture under the dryer. I'll leave it on for another few hours while I'm doing things around the house


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 29, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Ok.........why didn't someone tell me about AO Honeysuckle Rose conditioner sooner!  It turn my natural hair into BUTTER the moment I applied it!
> 
> It is so thick (which I love) that I had a hard time getting out the bottle.....they need to put this stuff in jars!
> 
> It is going going to be my DC for 2009!





Aggie said:


> Girl you and me both CurlDiva. I used it for the first time this week too  and fell deeply in love with it so yes, this is my DC for 2009 for sure.



 

I see right now I'm going to have to get on the AO HSR - I've been dragging my feet, but I'm really going to have to swing through WholePaycheck pretty soon..... urrmhrrm.


----------



## myronnie (Nov 29, 2008)

Shampooed with GVP Extra-Gentle 
Deep conditioned with GVP Conditioning Balm


----------



## tiffers (Nov 29, 2008)

AO HSR has been on my wishlist for years! I'm gonna treat myself and order 3 bottles for Christmas


----------



## Aggie (Nov 29, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I see right now I'm going to have to get on the *AO HSR - I've been dragging my feet,* but I'm really going to have to swing through WholePaycheck pretty soon..... urrmhrrm.


 


			
				tiffers;6327931[B said:
			
		

> ]*AO HSR has been on my wishlist for years*![/B] I'm gonna treat myself and order 3 bottles for Christmas


 
Yes ladies, I dragged my feet for a while too but NO MORE dragging for me. Oooooh tiffers, you makin' me so jelly - I mean 3 whole bottles, crap, looks like I may have to get a few myself because we don't carry them here in the Bahamas - a girl's gatta have her backup supply ya know.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Nov 29, 2008)

i'm dcing with silicon mix for the first time.  uhm i realy don't like the smell.  it smells like detergent or something.  i didn't clarify first, but it did my hair feel soft.  we'll see when we rinse out.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 30, 2008)

I am hendigoing my hair right now and will leave it in for about 2 hours, wash out and DC. Don't know which DC I'll use yet but I'll be back to update. I know that my Mizani Moisturefuse never lets me down after a henna treatment. I will most likely use that mixed with some AO honeysuckle rose conditioner. Oooooh, now that sounds really good, that's exactly what I'll use.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 30, 2008)

Okay I have the AO Honeysuckle Rose and Mizani Moisturefuse on my hair right now and WOW! They went on so so smooth and I will leave it on overnight since I henna'ed today and wash it out in the morning. I can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## longhairlover (Nov 30, 2008)

Well I had to get a trim my ends were scraggly. So now my hair is a bit shorter than in my signature  oh well I had to do it, normally my hair grows right back in a couple of weeks after i trim.
I'm still deep conditioning and co-conditioning before i shampoo, i'm noticing that my hair is better detangled when doing the co condish.
I'm not using a deep conditioner but Mizani Restructuring Gelee I go under my heating cap for an hr or so with that, and even when i do my co condish i sit under the heating cap for an hr. 

I am also following the advice on the ladies here and putting shea butter on my ends only, leanred the hard way bu putting it on my whole head....hair was like carpet, but it's good on the ends.

I am also 14 weeks post this day. will stretch til' it starts to get warm again.

good luck ladies on the challenge.


----------



## MzWill (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey ladies!!!! It's been such a long time since I posted but I have been sticking w/my dcs.  Still w/the JASON sea kelp, honeyquat & castor oil. The dcing definitely help w/my stretch (first time I ever stretched 3 months!)


----------



## tiffers (Dec 2, 2008)

Pre pood with GVP Joico K-Pak for a few hours

Shampood with GVP Exra Gentle poo

Dc'd for 45 minutes under the dryer with GVP Conditioning Balm mixed with Beyond The Zone Color Jamz Clear Shine Rinse

My hair was sooooo silky soft! I can't wait till next wash day, I'm gonna mix the rinse with Kenra MC


----------



## chebaby (Dec 2, 2008)

last night i washed my hair with aphogee shampoo for damaged hair and then deep conditioned my hair with heat for 35 minutes with ORS olive oil replenishing oil.


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm definitely officially joining round 3!


----------



## moonglowdiva (Dec 3, 2008)

Just checkin in!! I d.c. -ed with ORS replenishing conditioner and SE R&R Hair Mayonnaise.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Dec 3, 2008)

DCed with a mixture of 2 eggs, dumbe blonde reconstructor and a bit of Jherri Rhedding natural protein. This made my hair so strong.


----------



## misstig (Dec 3, 2008)

I've got Micro braids on, can i DC with them in?


----------



## Aggie (Dec 3, 2008)

misstig said:


> I've got Micro braids on, can i DC with them in?


 
Most people don't because the braids would start to look really scraggly in a few days or so but they do use the crown and glory technique which still keeps the hair well conditioned - see www.growafrohairlong.com. I would however recommend that you try deep conditioning by mixing the conditioner with some warm water, put on your hair, then put on a stocking cap followed by a plastic cap and DC that way. When you are about to wash it out, leave the stocking cap on, go under the shower, and wash it out - this way your hair won't look so scraggly. For a choice of DC, I would probably use something like Chaz Dean's WEN conditioners or Hair One from Sally's. They make great leave-in's as well.


----------



## JustKiya (Dec 3, 2008)

*sigh* 

My hair is so happy, I've been being lazy, and skipping my midweek DC. If ya'll haven't tried steaming your hair, I'm telling you - it's a must! I do it once a week now, and my hair is happy and moist alllll week long. It's fabulous.


----------



## myronnie (Dec 3, 2008)

Midweek deep condition and wash..
Washed my hair with GVP Extra-Gentle Shampoo
Deep conditioning with Silk Elements Megasilk Conditioner mixed with Honey, Avocado Butter, and Camellia Seed Oil.
We'll see how my hair turns out!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 3, 2008)

I deep conditioned today on dry hair for 2.5 hours using Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner mixed with a little bit of my Hair One Olive Oil cleansing conditioner. Hair came out ridculously soft and silky.


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 3, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I deep conditioned today on dry hair for 2.5 hours using Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner mixed with a little bit of my Hair One Olive Oil cleansing conditioner. Hair came out ridculously soft and silky.


about how much olive oil do you mix to the AO.  I'm a newbie who has recently fallen in love with AO and I'd like to try it with an oil as well.  Can it be coconut oil?


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 3, 2008)

when is the next DC challenge?  I'm itchin to join...lol.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Dec 3, 2008)

clarified and dc'd with ao white camelia - so far so good.  i had to apply twice because my hair sucked it up the first time.  i hate the smell though.  i can see why a lot fo naturals would like it because my new growth looks so nice and the curls look kinda defined.


----------



## spacetygrss (Dec 3, 2008)

DC'd with ORS Replenishing Conditioner, then put some Paul Mitchell The Conditioner in my hair and sealed with Coconut Oil. My hair feels great.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 3, 2008)

Smiley79 said:


> about how much olive oil do you mix to the AO. I'm a newbie who has recently fallen in love with AO and I'd like to try it with an oil as well. Can it be coconut oil?


 
Oh no Smiley79, I think you misunderstood...The Hair One Olive Oil is a conditioner that I mixed with my AO HSR conditioner. I didn't use any oils with it because it leaves my hair so soft on it's own, I don't need to mix it with oils. Yes you can use coconut oils in your DCs including AO conditioners. You don't need a lot of oil, I'd say maybe a quarter to half an ounce should be more than enough.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 3, 2008)

Smiley79 said:


> when is the next DC challenge? I'm itchin to join...lol.


 
I will be starting it on December 22nd, 2008 but it will officially begin on January 2nd, 2009. So from December 22nd, all who wish to join can send me a pm to add their names to the list, okay sweetie?


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 3, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I will be starting it on December 22nd, 2008 but it will officially begin on January 2nd, 2009. So from December 22nd, all who wish to join can send me a pm to add their names to the list, okay sweetie?


 

_The voices in my head told me I was special..._

_I don't wanna PM...just add me to the list pleaseeeeeeeeeee...._


----------



## Msstarr718 (Dec 3, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I will be starting it on December 22nd, 2008 but it will officially begin on January 2nd, 2009. So from December 22nd, all who wish to join can send me a pm to add their names to the list, okay sweetie?


 

                                  OH YEA IM READY


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 3, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I deep conditioned today on dry hair for 2.5 hours using *Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner* mixed with a little bit of my Hair One Olive Oil cleansing conditioner. Hair came out ridculously soft and silky.


 
Aggie, glad you joined the *AOHR* club!  This stuf is amazing!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 3, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _The voices in my head told me I was special..._
> 
> _I don't wanna PM...just add me to the list pleaseeeeeeeeeee...._


 
Girl you're a mess, but you are special to me and I love ya. I will be adding you to the list.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 3, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Aggie, glad you joined the *AOHR* club!  This stuf is amazing!


 
You ain' lye CurliDiva. We don't have them here in the Bahamas, so I ordered a couple more online before I run out. I will be in braids as of tomorrow so I won't be running out anytime soon. I don't DC too often when in braids. Wearing braids is simply a good way to give my hair a rest from excessive manipulation. I will be DCing but not as often as I do when I don't wear them.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 3, 2008)

Msstarr718 said:


> OH YEA IM READY


Yes Msstarr, but don't forget to send me a pm around the 3rd week in December, okay?


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 3, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Girl you're a mess, but you are special to me and I love ya. I will be adding you to the list.


 

 

 

_It's on and poppin!  I should have my hairveda and pantene restocked and ready to go!  I got almost a gallon of Giovanni to get through too...shhhhhhhhhhhhhooot....  _


----------



## JerriBlank (Dec 4, 2008)

Did an overnight per-poo with Queen helene's garlic conditioner and castor oil.
I rinsed it out this morning and i will be dc'ing tonight.I don't know what i'll use yet though


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Dec 8, 2008)

Deep Conditioning makes a BIG difference in my hair's LIFE!

I do the Cathy Howse Method, plus I megatek and my hair is getting longer, (slowly) and thicker (definitely) and definitely stronger. 
I alternate conditioners: Cathy Howse (knockoff homemade); LeKair Cholesterol with oils etc. and Nexxus Humectre or Tresemme Moisturizing Condition after the CH treatment.

MY HAIR REALLY IS RESPONDING POSITIVELY to this and I do it every 3 days after a shampoo.  If I find my hair getting too stiff or dry, I do a week of conditioer washes to bring things around.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 8, 2008)

Mahalialee4 said:


> Deep Conditioning makes a BIG difference in my hair's LIFE!
> 
> I do the Cathy Howse Method, plus I megatek and my hair is getting longer, (slowly) and thicker (definitely) and definitely stronger.
> I alternate conditioners: Cathy Howse (knockoff homemade); LeKair Cholesterol with oils etc. and Nexxus Humectre or Tresemme Moisturizing Condition after the CH treatment.
> ...


 
I'm happy it's working so well for you Mahalialee4. I love Cathy Howse products myself.


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 9, 2008)

_*Forgot to post - dc yesterday for about 7 hours plus with a corner of SitriNillah I had left, mixed with Pantene BD mask, ORS Replenishing, AVEDA Brilliant and a dollop of JBCO.*_


----------



## Healthb4Length (Dec 14, 2008)

I did a biolustre treatment this weekend. It's like Aphogee but it gets your hair much much harder. After rinsing and rinsing forever I used the shampoo which stripped my hair badly,  I followed up with some Ojon hydrating conditioner and it was all good! So far the challenge has been going ok, I used to deep treat twice a week but with it being so cold out I've cut down to once a week.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 14, 2008)

Aggie, are you going to continue the challenge for 2009?


----------



## spacetygrss (Dec 14, 2008)

Forgot to post yesterday. I DC'd with a mixture of Banana Brulee and Joico Moisture Recovery Balm. YUM!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 14, 2008)

Healthb4Length said:


> I did a biolustre treatment this weekend. It's like Aphogee but it gets your hair much much harder. After rinsing and rinsing forever I used the shampoo which stripped my hair badly, I followed up with some Ojon hydrating conditioner and it was all good! So far the challenge has been going ok, I used to deep treat twice a week but with it being so cold out I've cut down to once a week.


 
Don't feel bad, I have also done the same thing especially since I'm wearing braids now. It's easier to handle them as they are quite long too and get pretty heavy when wet. I did condition them with Hair One cleansing conditioner and it took forever to dry. So once a week is enough for me while these are still in my hair.



Platinum said:


> Aggie, are you going to continue the challenge for 2009?


 
Yes I sure will Platinum. I will open it around December 22nd or so and invite everyone who would love to continue to please just send me a pm once I start it, okay honey?


----------



## carmencan (Dec 14, 2008)

Please add me to this challenge.


----------



## myronnie (Dec 14, 2008)

DC'ed with GVP Conditioning+Avocado Butter+Honey+Camellia Seed Oil


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 14, 2008)

Im not really using a "deep" conditioner but I'm sitting under my heating cap with either Dark and Lovely moisture condish as a pre wash treatment with dry hair, and then washing with either Mizani reconstructing shampoo and gelee condish or Pantene relaxed and natural shampoo and condish, sometimes i go under the heating cap again, depending on my mood.

**haven't really done the pre condish in 2 weeks.

Also I am using Mizani h2o nightime treatment, and my ends do feel a bit better even though after my trim they are still growing in split (*&^))! really getting p'd off about that, but trying to search and destroy for now.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 15, 2008)

DCed yesterday with ORS hair mayo and a blend of oils.

Today I was bored, so I DCed again with Banana Brulee. My hair is happy.


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 15, 2008)

Deep conditioned Friday for 45 minutes w/heat(protein) and 30 minutes with steam(moisture) in preparation for my corrective relaxer this Friday.


----------



## tiffers (Dec 15, 2008)

Pood with GVP Extra Gentle poo

Dc'ing right now with ParK Avenue Soft Conditioner aka Redken All Soft. Got it from Sally's  I used it on both of my natural dd's heads and it softened their hair up instantly! Hopefully I'll have some god results  I'll be sitting under the dryer for an hour then I'll bun it up....

BTW, Miss Aggie... I looked in your fotki... at your stash  Girrrrrrl, my face was like this       

Where do you keep all of that stuff???? You must live in a mansion! Daaaaaaang!


----------



## Platinum (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't think I joined the last challenge. I will be joining the next.


----------



## tiffers (Dec 17, 2008)

Clarified with ORS Creamy Aloe

Pood with GVP Extra Gentle

Dc'd with GVP Conditioning Balm for about 45 minutes under the dryer. I'll keep it on for another few hours

IDK if I wanna rollerset or be lazy and just bun it up today....


----------



## spacetygrss (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm doing a DC right now with ORS Replenishing conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 21, 2008)

Sorry I haven't checked for a minute but I just returned from a weeek long trip to Omaha, Nebraska ~shudders uncontrolably~ It was so cold up there and it was my first time ever seeing snow, lol. Anyway, I washed my braids with some diluted lavender Castile soap and I'm now deep conditioning with some Lavender WEN cc mixed with a litlle of my Olive Oil Hair One cc. I think I'll leave it in too instead of washing it out this time. Darn, these braids are heavy when wet!


----------



## Healthb4Length (Dec 21, 2008)

DEEP CONDITIONED WITH ABBA CREME MASK, my hair was so soft and smelled so goood!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Dec 21, 2008)

Is there going to be a part 3 coming up??


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 21, 2008)

I am sitting under my pibbs as I type. Prepooing with ORS mayo. I will shampoo with Nature's gate Asian pear and red tea and then DC with Banana Brulee and oils.


----------



## spacetygrss (Dec 21, 2008)

DC'd yesterday with Banana Brulee.


----------



## swalker31 (Dec 21, 2008)

I think I'm too late. But please let me know when the next challenge is.  I'm pre-pooing now and will be dc'ing tommorrow am.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Dec 21, 2008)

shampooed with shescentit eucalyptus mint shampoo, did an acv rinse, used the mop -system reconstructor, followed up with strinillah dc (love) and did a flexi rod set.  will be relaxing on wednesday.


----------



## myronnie (Dec 22, 2008)

Baggying overnight with coconut oil and my hemp-shea-mango butter.
Then washing with GVP extra gentle and deep conditioning with SE Olive


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 22, 2008)

Chameleonchick said:


> Is there going to be a part 3 coming up??


Yeap, hopefully as soon as Aggie comes. I'm gonna join part 3!


----------



## LivingDoll (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi ladies! I haven't posted in this thread since part 1 (i think?).... anyway I'm still Dcing at every wash. DC'd yesterday with Olive Oil Cholesterol. Looking forward to joining Part 3.


----------



## sky035 (Dec 22, 2008)

It's been a while since I posted - I was in the process of getting a new computer. I have been DCing 1x per week primarily, alternating between Paul Mitchell and L'Oreal's Mega Moisture. I would like to be included in Part 3 - I may have missed the call for this.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 22, 2008)

swalker31 said:


> I think I'm too late. But please let me know when the next challenge is. I'm pre-pooing now and will be dc'ing tommorrow am.


 
swalker, I'll have the new challenge up by tomorrow evening for sure, so please send me a quick pm and I'll add you to it, okay? I am a lot busy right now, my boyfriend's demanding my attention right now and I don't think I'll have enough time to get it up today.

Okay ladies, it's that time again to give everyone enough time to join the DC challenge part 3. I will have the challenge up and running by tomorow evening when I get off from work and I apologize for the slight delay, so please be patient with me just for today, okay? Thanks for your kind understanding.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 23, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Pood with GVP Extra Gentle poo
> 
> Dc'ing right now with ParK Avenue Soft Conditioner aka Redken All Soft. Got it from Sally's  I used it on both of my natural dd's heads and it softened their hair up instantly! Hopefully I'll have some god results  I'll be sitting under the dryer for an hour then I'll bun it up....
> 
> ...


Whoa how did I miss this,


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey ladies,

I deep conditioned today with graham webb silk repair with heat for 45 min.


----------



## MzWill (Dec 24, 2008)

still dcing w/my staple...jason sea kelp
i may switch things up on the next round


----------



## princessdi (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm in.  Here is my starting picture:


----------



## Aggie (Dec 26, 2008)

princessdi said:


> I'm in. Here is my starting picture:


 
Hi Princessdi,

I just added you to the new challenge, okay? Here's the link:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=319707

Please post all your future progress in the link above. All new challengers are already posting there. While I'm here, I might as well update my DC'ing. I deep conditioned today with some AO honeysuckle rose mixed with WEN tea tree cleaning conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 26, 2008)

MzWill said:


> still dcing w/my staple...jason sea kelp
> i may switch things up on the next round


 
I'm still eyeing this conditioner MsWill. Is it as nice as the honeysuckle rose you think? I really like how thick and moisturizing it is.


----------



## MzWill (Dec 27, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I'm still eyeing this conditioner MsWill. Is it as nice as the honeysuckle rose you think? I really like how thick and moisturizing it is.



i didn't get around to buying the hsr. went to wholefoods to pick it up a cpl of weeks ago & they had none .  so i'm ordering from vitacost for the next round of the challenge.

question for u...when r we supposed to post pics for the end of this round?


----------



## myronnie (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm hendigoing with LUSH caca noir right now. I'm gonna rinse it out in 3 hours and then deep condition with GVP Conditioning Balm mixed with Honey, Mango Butter, and Camellia Oil
oops this is the part 2..hehe.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 27, 2008)

MzWill said:


> i didn't get around to buying the hsr. went to wholefoods to pick it up a cpl of weeks ago & they had none . so i'm ordering from vitacost for the next round of the challenge.
> 
> question for u...when r we supposed to post pics for the end of this round?


 
We have until December 28th-31st to post our reveal pic for this challenge and the same pic can be used as the starting pic for the 2009 challende.

Mine is already in my siggy. For me it's easier this way for both challenges and the other challenges I just joined, like the wig, MT/OCT, crown & glory, and bootcamp 2009 challenges. This way I don't have to keep posting individual pics in all of them.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 27, 2008)

MzWill said:


> i didn't get around to buying the hsr. went to wholefoods to pick it up a cpl of weeks ago & they had none . so i'm ordering from vitacost for the next round of the challenge.
> 
> question for u...when r we supposed to post pics for the end of this round?


 
Girl that's where I buy mine too. They have the cheapest prices for vitamins too, so I buy some of my essential oils, all my vitamins and my organic poos and conditioners from them as well.


----------



## joyandfaith (Dec 28, 2008)

This was a great challenge.  I don't have a starting from back in April, but here's one from September, and then one from today.


----------



## diligence (Dec 28, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Girl that's where I buy mine too. They have the cheapest prices for vitamins too, so I buy some of my essential oils, all my vitamins and my organic poos and conditioners from them as well.


 
Vitaglo.com has AO products for even cheaper!


----------



## TexturedTresses (Dec 28, 2008)

strive2win said:


> Vitaglo.com has AO products for even cheaper!


 
wat was ur experience ordering from there.


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 28, 2008)

_...................
wrong thread_


----------



## MzWill (Jan 2, 2009)

diligence said:


> Vitaglo.com has AO products for even cheaper!


how do u like shopping with them?  how fast are they with shipping?


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 2, 2009)

Wooow, this thread is ginormous already! 

I am dcing right now with Elucence and J F Lazartigue shea butter on the ends. 30 min under the Pibbster on dry hair. I slept with the cons in and tonight I will wash, condition and roller set. 

ETA: I see this is the old thread.


----------



## NappturalWomyn (Jan 2, 2009)

I think I am in this one. So here is my DC regimen, well my whole regimen. I got inspired to use less and get more results. 
Shampoo with CV Mud and Clay, Honey Beer and Egg
Co-wash (if out) with TJ Nourish
DC with Henna/Herb powders mixed with eggs&mayo (Fall/Winter), or AO WC conditioner (Spring/Summer)
Use a little QB OHHB *or* coconut oil with Giovanni leave in on my hair when WNG 
That's it. I had a bit of an epiphany and did some Fotki searching. The women with jaw dropping hair have the most simple regimens. So will I.
Oh, I am fingercombing>wide tooth combing> rat tail combing> Denman brushing in that order.
nik


----------



## Aggie (Jan 2, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> Wooow, this thread is ginormous already!
> 
> I am dcing right now with Elucence and J F Lazartigue shea butter on the ends. 30 min under the Pibbster on dry hair. I slept with the cons in and tonight I will wash, condition and roller set.
> 
> ETA: I see this is the old thread.


 


NappturalWomyn said:


> I think I am in this one. So here is my DC regimen, well my whole regimen. I got inspired to use less and get more results.
> Shampoo with CV Mud and Clay, Honey Beer and Egg
> Co-wash (if out) with TJ Nourish
> DC with Henna/Herb powders mixed with eggs&mayo (Fall/Winter), or AO WC conditioner (Spring/Summer)
> ...


 
Wrong thread ladies...please post all new DC updates here in part 3 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=319707&page=21. Thanks ladies.


----------

